# The Big & Dandy 1P-LSD Thread, Volume 1



## DrGreenthumb

*Welcome to the Big & Dandy 1P-LSD Thread*






_1-propionyl-lysergic acid diethylamide_

*Introduction*



> 1P-LSD, NP-LAD or 1-Propionyl-lysergic acid diethylamide is a research chemical and novel LSD analogue. It is very structurally related to LSD, differing only in the propionyl group on the 1-position. The mythical analogue ALD-52 is again very similar, having a 1-acetyl instead of 1-propionyl. It has been remarked by - at least - David Nichols that based on lysergamide SAR, 1P-LSD itself should not be active but metabolizes rapidly in the body to form LSD. That would mean that the only difference with LSD would be pharmacokinetic effects, which after all may affect the subjectively experienced trip. However these claims certainly could be more substantiated.



*Legality & Stability*



> It is illegal in the United States under the federal analogue act as well as in Australia under similar legislature.
> 
> Purportedly compounds like 1P-LSD and ALD-52 are not as unstable as once thought. This may be important since it would otherwise tend to spontaneously degrade into LSD which is of course a legal hazard.
> It could be argued that it is very unlikely to hydrolyze to LSD under standard conditions. Basic or strongly acidic conditions may make hydrolysis more favorable, so store your 1P-LSD accordingly, I recommend not using ascorbic acid as an anti-oxidant for instance since it is acidic.
> 
> Supposedly acetyls are known stable protecting groups for indoles. It is plausible that this literally and figuratively also extends to propionyls.
> http://www.organic-chemistry.org/protectivegroups/amino.shtm
> 
> On the other hand, Nichols says that:
> 
> 
> 
> It is well known in organic chemistry that N-acyl indoles of all kinds hydrolyze easily.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is unclear whether that includes spontaneous hydrolysis under standard conditions.
> 
> Again, this needs further substantiating. Hopefully analysis will soon clear this up.
> 
> For the time being, it is advised to assume that similar storage conditions apply as for LSD. And Bluelight is not claiming that this is necessarily stable and safe legally for you to buy, own or use. We do not accept responsibility regarding legal matters, and decisions made by users browsing this forum.
Click to expand...


*Trip reports:*

Anarch - 100 ug report 
Si Ingwe - First tries (apparently) with 75 ug and 100 ug 
Zombywoof's acquaintance - 100 ug report 
Wubb's notes - 100 ug 
Lib Mentis - Pleasant introduction on 100 ug 

original post:

New lysergamide about to go on sale. I haven't tried it yet.

*Volume 1 of this B&D spans posts between Jan 12, 2015 - August 18, 2015.* *Click here to visit Volume 2!*


----------



## Incunabula

I'm guessing that the idea is that it should metabolize into LSD in vivo, like ALD-52 is supposed to do. If it doesn't, I have a hard time believing it will be active at all.

Interesting......I did hear a rumour that new lysergamides were coming from the same place as the AL-LAD. I wonder if this is it (it's a rethorical question, so time will answer)


----------



## zombywoof

And it is very active as i have tested 100ug of it. I would say even stronger than al-lad and lsz.


----------



## zombywoof

Duration around 10 hours before i fell asleep with the help of 2mg etizolam


----------



## Si Dread

I've tried it twice, once in staggered doses & once with 100ug in one go. It's definitely powerful stuff, similar to it's big brother in both effects & duration. TR's to follow.


----------



## Si Dread

Here ya go then - http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...p-100ug-*experienced*?p=12809822#post12809822


----------



## kingme

looks interesting!
however, why do you say it is less recreational? I personally find LSD to be more recreational than either LSZ or Al-lad if the setting is right....


----------



## Si Dread

could easily be setting. I qualified that comment with the caveat that this is after only one, proper try.

But I just felt the drug had a deeper, less sociable effect. It's hard to explain, but on drugs such as 4-ho-met, 2c-t-2 & DOC I am quite happy walking about outdoors & integrating with the public. I don't often lack confidence on trips. But on both Al-Lad & LSz, I find myself less eager to, say, go out & order a pizza or have a sit-down meal in publc. On 1P-LSD, I found that aspect of the experience even more pronounced. That may well be a setting issue or a dosage issue & perhaps further experminetation will show that. But my initial impression is this stuff is slightly less of a public psyche, & more of a private one. Just my opinion.


----------



## roi

Another trip report:



> I took 100ug alongside partner at 3:30am hoping for a mild introduction
> 
> +1 - Visuals starting to get under way, nice, very very similar to nope. Feeling incredibly happy. Can't wipe grin off my face.
> 
> +2 - Visuals have increased greatly, my partner comments she feels like shes on a summer holiday. Every room I enter seems to take some kind of theme with every individual item was now nicely melting into eachother and colours exploding slowly but gracefully across the room, to be honest visuals while still farely tame were alot stronger than I was expecting from this dose, I could ignore the fact the experience is happening but would of struggled alot to!
> 
> +3.5-4 hours - Substance finally seems to have peaked, we realise neither of us has stopped smiling since we took it. Put on nature documentary, get giggles too badly to be able to leave it on. Worth noting no psychedelic, nope, al-lad, lsz or any of the 2Cs etc have ever actually given me the giggles or overwhelming "good times" vibe that this seemed to be having.
> 
> +4 - Peaked around here, not really sure what has happened last couple hours to be honest, my partners trip report which started out well written and in far more detail than this ends with "Alex and Fury don't know kung fu" then becomes completely illegible. Just sitting talking now, none of which really makes any sense - we set off on about 5 different tasks then get mixed up and end up repeating this until we realise none of it got done. Longest tracers I've ever seen, visuals get much much stronger if i stare in same area for a while, almost overwhelming, taking over my whole vision.
> 
> 5hours to 7 hours - Spent staring at various psychedelic imagery. Wish I had taken a stronger dose at beginning of trip as starting to get fairly bored now, and stimulating, stretchy, energetic bodyload is starting to get annoying, always a sign you didn't dose high enough for the whole trip! Wish we could just go out for a long walk but urban doesn't have the feeling of a countryside ramble when tripping.
> 
> +7-9 - trip still going but gotten too weak for our liking vs the bodyload factor so we both take some flubromazolam to try and get towards sleep. Suprisingly flubromazolam takes away the bodyload completely, which normally when I take benzos to abort an experience it just stops the visuals and not the bodyload! We spent this watching some strange murder documentary that really I didn't even notice was on, and then curled up and slept. For note without f-lam and alot of whiskey for me this definitely wouldn't have been possible.
> 
> Woke up at 4.30pm, T+13, and after tossing and turning a bit I realise the slight stimulatory feeling was back. Go downstairs to make food, mind absolutely racing with thoughts that are completely incoherent and definately not relevant to whatever I'm doing, similar to normally I get trying to sleep at end of an acid trip. Drug definately still active at this point, though very tail end. Drink a bit and head back up to try and get back to sleep as the mind racing is frankly annoying; this is no different to the end of any long psych experience I've had though.
> 
> t+19 - Wake up again and head downstairs so not to wake up partner. Visuals still going slightly (this trip really has some legs!), feeling a little uncomfortable but nothing unmanagable, practically no comedown whatsoever really.
> 
> 
> I'd compare this visually as stronger than LSZ while seeming less superficial than AL-LAD, if that makes any sense. Had that certain "happy" vibe that I've never got off a psychedelic before that actually lasted longer than ten minutes (it lasted the first 5 hours at least!). Equal to about 300ug of AL-LAD ime.
> 
> Next time I think will dive in at 200ug for a fully immersive experience, reckon I will manage a nice +3 with that dosage. To be honest I wasn't expecting it to be as strong at 100ug as it was, but it was pretty much the perfect dosage for 1 blotter I would think.
> 
> It should be noted that even whilst still getting full imagery my eyes seemed to be fairly undilated by the 6-7 hour mark.
> 
> My tolerance for lysergamides is very low at the moment as past few trips have been on 2c-x drugs.
> 
> Overall a winner (Y)



*the report is fine - the link isn't for here sorry  thnx*


----------



## theacidtest

Interesting reports. The pro-drug theory is quite interesting and exciting, I just wish this compound was somewhere in scientific literature previously. Pretty impressive that whoever is pumping this out managed to invent a lysergamide not previously explored by Nichols or anyone like that.


----------



## Help?!?!

theacidtest said:


> Interesting reports. The pro-drug theory is quite interesting and exciting, I just wish this compound was somewhere in scientific literature previously. Pretty impressive that whoever is pumping this out managed to invent a lysergamide not previously explored by Nichols or anyone like that.


Truth! I didn't think I'd see the day(at least not this earlier...), that we'd see a completely novel lysergamide!


----------



## roi

theacidtest said:


> Interesting reports. The pro-drug theory is quite interesting and exciting, I just wish this compound was somewhere in scientific literature previously. Pretty impressive that whoever is pumping this out managed to invent a lysergamide not previously explored by Nichols or anyone like that.



Well yeah, it's just a tiny change to LSD. Or ALD-52 with a propyl instead of acetyl group. Still novel!


----------



## Incunabula

roi said:


> Well yeah, it's just a tiny change to LSD. Or ALD-52 with a propyl instead of acetyl group. Still novel!


It's not propyl, it's propionyl. Basically it's the same as acetyl, just one carbon longer.

I just wish they would have chosen a better name, but whatever :D I'm pretty excited about this one.


----------



## LSD Cruiser

Unless it's a prodrug to LSD it does seem this one would be inactive. Eager for this to hit the US market.


----------



## perpetualdawn

Can someone post a picture of the structure of this, or else describe where the substitution of the propionyl group is?


----------



## Repasted

perpetualdawn said:


> Can someone post a picture of the structure of this, or else describe where the substitution of the propionyl group is?



http://opsin.ch.cam.ac.uk/opsin/1-propionyl-lysergic acid diethylamide.png

There's a picture.


----------



## 6-allyl

(6a_R_,9_R_)-4-propionyl-_N_,_N_-diethyl-7-methyl-4,6,6a,7,8,9-hexahydroindolo[4,3-_fg_]quinoline-9-carboxamide
You can paste that into your fav Chem draw software.
http://www.anony.ws/image/DYaq


----------



## Sandbwoy

I suppose it was only a matter of time before any completely new lysergamides hit the market. I imagine this one had been in the pipeline for a while, waiting to emerge after the Government outlawed the previous popular ones. We'll surely see more new ones follow in the future too.

As for this new one only being available through the vendor's UK site for now, I'd imagine that's because both AL-LAD and LSZ are still legal elsewhere in Europe so I guess they plan on continuing to sell those on in Europe before adding 1P-LSD to their EU database at a later stage. As I understand it, there is only a limited amount of 1P-LSD available right now so this could be seen as a trial run to see how it is accepted, and if it goes well I'm sure they'll have larger amounts available in future to sell both in the UK and elsewhere. And if for whatever reason it isn't as popular as previous ones, they could trial another one and see how that goes. As soon as they have one that's really popular, I guess that will be the one that goes on to have further success.


----------



## UpClose

Help?!?! said:


> 250ugs or so!


Obviously after tittering up from 25ug over a few given trial sessions! Don't be a lemon and just yam down 250....


----------



## Jesusgreen

zombywoof said:


> And it is very active as i have tested 100ug of it. I would say even stronger than al-lad and lsz.



Would you say a similar potency to LSD itself then? (if you've had the dosage of your blotter tested before or at least dealt with enough accurately dosed blotters over your time tripping to have a good dosage estimate by trip strength)

My experiences were 100ug LSD ~= 150-170ug AL-LAD ~= 175ug LSZ in terms of how strong the trip felt for me, albeit I had tolerance when I tried LSZ and actually expect it to be LSD > LSZ > AL-LAD.


----------



## Transform

In keeping with recent action in PD, as a very novel drug we will be removing social discussion from this thread to make it easier to use it as a resource on the compound.

This includes but is not limited to posts expressing excitement about the compound, how much one wants to try it, or how much one enjoys [drug y]. Vendor discussion will, as always, be met with warnings.

The structure is in the lead post and can also be seen here:


----------



## theacidtest

If this is such a close analogue of ALD-52 would it have the same degradation issue i.e. readily undergoing hydrolysis to LSD-25?


----------



## zombywoof

Jesusgreen said:


> Would you say a similar potency to LSD itself then? (if you've had the dosage of your blotter tested before or at least dealt with enough accurately dosed blotters over your time tripping to have a good dosage estimate by trip strength)
> 
> My experiences were 100ug LSD ~= 150-170ug AL-LAD ~= 175ug LSZ in terms of how strong the trip felt for me, albeit I had tolerance when I tried LSZ and actually expect it to be LSD > LSZ > AL-LAD.



Couldnt really say as i never knew what dose i got with lsd you just took what was about at the time. I also had tolerance from trip with pargy lad if thats what it was a fortnight earlier and it being new i had it at the back of my mind how long is this going to last but from memory i have had acid tabs that were not as strong like the pink panthers circa mid 80s and others like the superman early eighties probably the best acid i ever had was far stronger


----------



## Transform

theacidtest said:


> If this is such a close analogue of ALD-52 would it have the same degradation issue i.e. readily undergoing hydrolysis to LSD-25?



It might have the same tendency to hydrolyse but it is a myth that it _readily_ undergoes hydrolysis. 

All existing science (eg the use of acetyl as an indole protecting group) indicates that it stabilises the conjugated structure and is resistant to hydrolysis in standard conditions. When exposed to high or low pH it is likely to hydrolyse.


----------



## jason7

Interesting development. This is the first I've heard of this. Yeah, it should hydrolyze off to LSD pretty easily. If not in the human body then at least you could hydrolyze it yourself. You would just have to keep it away from light as it's hydrolyzing.

This is great because we know that the company that brought us AL-LAD and LSZ had it competently made. We really don't know what we're getting from black market LSD sources. I haven't been impressed by the acid I bought in recent months. Pretty much no visuals at all beyond simple visual disturbances and haloes. No trails whatsoever. How can you have acid with no trails at all? I don't know what the hell the stuff is. It comes from reputable vendors but it's not much like the acid I used to do a few decades ago. It has no taste on the blotters and lasts the right amount of time for LSD but the trips are crappy. I just hope this new stuff isn't outrageously expensive. That would suck.


----------



## Boognish

I'm no chemist by any means, but this seems really closely related to LSD. Would this be considered an analog in the US?


----------



## theacidtest

Boognish said:


> I'm no chemist by any means, but this seems really closely related to LSD. Would this be considered an analog in the US?


Pretty much any RC can be considered an analog of something in the US. It only becomes a crime when it's intended for human consumption. But anyway, this thread isn't for legal discussion. Back to the subject at hand.

I'm intrigued by the pro drug theory, but it seems that the couple of reports we have are reporting a duration of around 10 hours, slightly shorter than LSD. This compound could quite possibly be active on its own.


----------



## sekio

This would definitely be considered an analogue of LSD and also if exposed to moisture will form LSD. Somehow I don't think any country that banned LSD would treat this as legal.


----------



## Delsyd

It also seems to kick in pretty rapidly, 10 min or so in Si's report, suggesting it may be active on its own.


----------



## sekio

Or that the body rapidly converts it to LSD.


----------



## jason7

sekio said:


> Or that the body rapidly converts it to LSD.



Yeah but LSD doesn't hit you in 10 minutes at 100 µg. So it appears that 1P-LSD is active even before it hydrolyzes and is faster acting.


----------



## jason7

The acyl derivatives do seem to remain intact in the body because the patent for ALD-52 and related compounds (US 2,810,723) says that they have some different effects from LSD. They are also better in several ways and may actually be good for you. They're much less toxic and hyperthermic, and may make you saner, which is the reverse of LSD. That means 1P-LSD will be banned shortly of course. Stock up on the new miracle compound while you can.



> The new acyl derivatives of the present invention are stable to dilute acids. On the other hand, when the said acyl derivatives are heated with aqueous sodium carbonate solution or are allowed to stand with alkali, the acyl group is hydrolytically split off.
> 
> The new products of the invention possess pharmacodynamic properties which are generally similar to those of the corresponding nonacylated lysergic acid derivatives, and can therefore generally be used like the latter. In some cases, improved  properties result from the acylation. Thus, the serotonin inhibition action of lysergic acid diethylamide is increased 2 1/2 fold by conversion thereof to the corresponding 1-acetyl derivative according to the present invention, while at the same time the toxicity is decreased to about one-tenth that of the non-acetylated compound. Moreover, while lysergic acid diethylamide results in a temperature increase upon administration of large doses in the rat, this action is entirely lacking in the 1-acetyl-lysergic acid diethylamide which, like Hydergin, has only a temperature lowering action. The new compounds are thus useful as pharmaceutica. They are useful in the treatment of peripheral vascular disease and hypertension as well at psychic disturbances. They may advantageously be administered orally or by intramuscular injection.



https://www.google.com/patents/US2810723


----------



## The Chronic

Good info above, i wondered about its similarity to ALD52 which has lower toxicity (not that LSD25 is very toxic) causes less of a rise in body temp and inhibits seretonin to a greater degree, but i wouldn't rely on the few reports going around for it being active in ten minutes and that being a sign its different from LSD25, i can often feel the onset of a psychedelic within 15 minutes

This is from one of the posters over at the shroomery who has contact with Dave Nichols, confirming that 1P-LSD must be a pro-drug for LSD due to its activity



> *Kman1898 said:*
> Got some info from Dave. Definitely a prodrug as it would be inactive otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure that the 1-propionyl would also hydrolyze off of an indole, but I don't know whether in vivo conditions would work.  In a chemistry lab, you can get off an N-benzoyl, so an N-propionyl will probably come off too.  But in the body?  I don't know the answer to that.  The compound would not be active as the N-propionyl however.  Way that LSD docks into the 5-HT2A receptor, the indole NH hydrogen bonds to serine 5.46.  With the propionyl, it won't fit into the receptor.
Click to expand...


----------



## Si Dread

Delsyd said:


> It also seems to kick in pretty rapidly, 10 min or so in Si's report, suggesting it may be active on its own.



Anyone who knows me knows that I'm extra sensitive to chemicals. I feel the lowest dose, & I feel it first. 200ug reports will be forthcoming, not from me, not for awhile anyway. That was enough for a wee while lol

Anyone new to tripping & inclined to light trips might be a bit surprised by 100ug if they were used to a single tab of Al-Lad. Anyone used to 100ug or more of genuine LSD would have little trouble handling 100ug of this material, in my opinion. I suspect these will be released at 125ug per tab, so I'd be advising a half tab for a newbie or for us light-weghts, for starters. Hardheads will probably be cracking along at the 150ug/200ug mark. Again this is all based on one staggered 3x25ug dose, & one 100ug single hit trial. I'm pretty certain that if we go only by strength of material by weight, 1P-LSD is stronger than both Al-Lad & LSz by a fair bit. & it did certianly come on alot quicker for me, than Al-Lad, which first alerts at about 25-35minuts.


----------



## Incunabula

First, The onset of LSD can be anything from 10 minutes to 1 hour, I've even tried up to 2 hours for real effects.
And duration can be anything between 6 and 12 hours, with varying batches. 

Why this is so isn't to be discussed here, because this topic has its own threads (and everybody has their own opinions about it, from polymorphism to set and setting)

Point is, we can't extrapolate anything what so ever from Si ingwe having had a 10 min come up once.......

I think that what we will see with 1-P-LSD vs LSD, is the same phenomenon we've seen with 4-AcO-DMT vs 4-HO-DMT.
Some people will swear they are feeling distinct subjective differences in the trip, while other people will feel that they are virtually indistinguishable. This also seems to have been the case with ALD-52 in the 60'ies.

jason7, it would be nice if you could supply a source for your quote.


----------



## Bagseed

The Chronic said:


> Good info above, i wondered about its similarity to ALD52 which has lower toxicity (not that LSD25 is very toxic) causes less of a rise in body temp and inhibits seretonin to a greater degree, but i wouldn't rely on the few reports going around for it being active in ten minutes and that being a sign its different from LSD25, i can often feel the onset of a psychedelic within 15 minutes
> 
> This is from one of the posters over at the shroomery who has contact with Dave Nichols, confirming that 1P-LSD must be a pro-drug for LSD due to its activity


if this Nichols quote is genuine, this is very interesting!


----------



## NMR-Chemist

> First, The onset of LSD can be anything from 10 minutes to 1 hour, I've even tried up to 2 hours for real effects.
> And duration can be anything between 6 and 12 hours, with varying batches.
> 
> Why this is so isn't to be discussed here, because this topic has its own threads (and everybody has their own opinions about it, from polymorphism to set and setting)
> 
> Point is, we can't extrapolate anything what so ever from Si ingwe having had a 10 min come up once.......
> 
> I think that what we will see with 1-P-LSD vs LSD, is the same phenomenon we've seen with 4-AcO-DMT vs 4-HO-DMT.
> Some people will swear they are feeling distinct subjective differences in the trip, while other people will feel that they are virtually indistinguishable. This also seems to have been the case with ALD-52 in the 60'ies.



In my experience with lysergic amides the form of dosing is extremely important for the onset time. With liquid dosage I usually come up withing 30 min, 45 max, while it takes me 1,5 - 2 h with blotters. Sugar cubes are somewhere in-between. With really high doses of LSD in solution (250-350 µg) I felt the first effects after 10 minutes! With 200 µg blotters it took at least 45...

I don't think 1P-LSD is a prodrug. It shouldn't be compared to 4-AcO/4-HO tryptamines because esters are WAY WAY easier to hydrolyse in vivo than amides. Just think of the diethylamide moiety in the molecule! However, it's long action might be partially explainable by some degree of hydrolysis in the 1-position. Whichever it is, I would really love to give this one a try. It sounds very promising...


----------



## Si Dread

no chance, this shit is undrescribed in any literature I can find, & I've been searching for weeks.

It's on a par with LSD as far as effects & duration go. It's wieght for weight more than twice as strong as Al-Lad, & as far as I can tell, at least a third as strong as LSz.

No-one knows whats this stuff's going to sell for yet, but I doubt it will retail for more than Al-Lad or LSz did. If the price remains similar, the vendor will have plenty of money to apply to new research...


----------



## Doldrugs

I don't think we can say it's not an LSD prodrug because of a fast come up or a 10 hour duration. 10 is pretty close to 12, and the duration of any psych can feel longer or shorter depending on the day, the person, the dose, etc.


----------



## The Chronic

Doldrugs said:


> I don't think we can say it's not an LSD   prodrug because of a fast come up or a 10 hour duration. 10 is pretty   close to 12, and the duration of any psych can feel longer or shorter   depending on the day, the person, the dose, etc.



Exactly, plus the fact it's active confirms it is a pro-drug as otherwise it wouldn't fit into the receptor site



iamthesuck said:


> I'm not asking for specific price info here,   but is it reasonable? I'm hoping this moves to the US. also could   someone do me the favor of drawing up a few similarities and differences   between this, LSD and the other 2 RC lysergamides?



The price is reasonable considering there's only a small batch available  with no bulk on offer, you can currently only order 3 blotters or a 5  strip... prices are what you'd expect for such small amounts

I don't think much of this batch will make it to the US as the vendor is  only shipping to UK & Poland, i'd expect a larger batch will come  through and spread further

The other 2  Lysergamides were experientially unique whereas 1P-LSD is a  pro drug  for LSD so it should be exactly the same, i could only  theorize is that  it might metabolize differently and have slightly  different (longer?) effects


----------



## iLLCiD

I'm surprised everyone jump right to prodrug speculation. I would assume that it would be metabolized into a hydroxyl group or maybe active on it's own, ether way I'd like to see 1 phosphoryl-LSD. It seems like a cool molecule.


----------



## Doldrugs

iLLCiD said:


> I would assume that it would be metabolized into a hydroxyl group or maybe active on it's own



Why?


----------



## jason7

Fagott said:


> First, The onset of LSD can be anything from 10 minutes to 1 hour, I've even tried up to 2 hours for real effects.
> And duration can be anything between 6 and 12 hours, with varying batches.
> 
> Why this is so isn't to be discussed here, because this topic has its own threads (and everybody has their own opinions about it, from polymorphism to set and setting)
> 
> Point is, we can't extrapolate anything what so ever from Si ingwe having had a 10 min come up once.......
> 
> I think that what we will see with 1-P-LSD vs LSD, is the same phenomenon we've seen with 4-AcO-DMT vs 4-HO-DMT.
> Some people will swear they are feeling distinct subjective differences in the trip, while other people will feel that they are virtually indistinguishable. This also seems to have been the case with ALD-52 in the 60'ies.
> 
> jason7, it would be nice if you could supply a source for your quote.



I did give the patent number. I figured poeople could search that out easily enough, but apparently a mod did that for the lazy people and added the link to the bottom of my post. You won't find the text exactly as I gave it unless you view scans of the original patent because the text versions are all OCR and have errors in them. I corrected the errors in the part that I quoted so it matches the text in the scans. 

Regarding it being a prodrug for LSD, Hofmann didn't mention that in the patent. Though the propionylamide wasn't specifically mentioned either, it would seem to be entirely anaguous to the others mentioned. You would require either a strong alkali like sodium or potassium hydroxide at room temperature or a weak alkili like sodium carbonate with heat to hydrolyze it. Stomach acid apparently doesn't do it. It also appears that Nichols was simply wrong when he said it would be inactive because it doesn't fit the receptor. Nichols is not infallible, surprisingly enough.


----------



## Incunabula

NMR-Chemist said:


> In my experience with lysergic amides the form of dosing is extremely important for the onset time. With liquid dosage I usually come up withing 30 min, 45 max, while it takes me 1,5 - 2 h with blotters. Sugar cubes are somewhere in-between. With really high doses of LSD in solution (250-350 µg) I felt the first effects after 10 minutes! With 200 µg blotters it took at least 45...
> .



I kind of agree with you there, but honestly, that's _your experience_, and other people are going to have other opinions/experiences. And as I said, there's other threads for that, so let us just let it end here so we can keep on topic. My point still stand, that we can't conclude anything on 1-P-LSD's pharmacology from SI Ingwes fast come up.



NMR-Chemist said:


> I don't think 1P-LSD is a prodrug. It shouldn't be compared to 4-AcO/4-HO tryptamines because esters are WAY WAY easier to hydrolyse in vivo than amides. Just think of the diethylamide moiety in the molecule! However, it's long action might be partially explainable by some degree of hydrolysis in the 1-position. Whichever it is, I would really love to give this one a try. It sounds very promising...


I wasn't comparing it to 4-AcO/HO-DMT pharmacologically/chemically  you misunderstand me. I just had a look in my crystal ball, and what I saw was that some people aren't going to be able to tell this apart from LSD, while others are going to swear they can feel a difference. Just like with psilocin/psilacetin. But we'll see about that in the coming months  I might be wrong.

What we won't "see" in the coming months though, is if this really is a prodrug of LSD or not. We'll probably never know for sure, so yeah, what ever. I'm not going to get into a pointless discussion on pharmacology, or about who is the more clueless scientist, Nichols or Hoffman.


----------



## jason7

The patent specifically states that ALD-52 (they didn't use that name, but the chemical name) is 1/10th as toxic as LSD and has 2.5 times as much SSRI effect and doesn't cause hyperthermia but actually cools you down. Obviously, none of those differences would have been noted if it had simply turned into LSD in the body. Since Sandoz chemists are not known to be outright liars or imbeciles, I have to conclude that the 1-alkylamides do not turn into LSD in the human body.


----------



## Doldrugs

jason7 said:


> The patent specifically states that ALD-52 (they didn't use that name, but the chemical name) is 1/10th as toxic as LSD and has 2.5 times as much SSRI effect and doesn't cause hyperthermia but actually cools you down. Obviously, none of those differences would have been noted if it had simply turned into LSD in the body. Since Sandoz chemists are not known to be outright liars or imbeciles, I have to conclude that the 1-allkylamides do not turn into LSD in the human body.



You're making a huge logical jump, though. You don't have enough information to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Incunabula

And that patent is from 1957, I would think science evolved a bit since then.


----------



## jason7

As I said, get the new miracle drug, everybody. It cools you down so you don't overheat when you're dancing, it has low toxicity so it may not make you feel ill at all (no shakes would be nice), it may act as a mild antidepressant and it may help with vascular diseases. It's the "Jesus Drug". It cures the lame and the overheated.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Sounds tp good to be true....i think the big problem is people will for sure be selling this as acid


----------



## Transform

If it has the same safety profile _is_ that a huge problem?

It's dishonest but it's doesn't seem like it would be dangerous.

It is likely that this will be distributed primarily on clearly marked blotter.


----------



## iLLCiD

Peacephrog1972 said:


> Sounds tp good to be true....i think the big problem is people will for sure be selling this as acid


Of all the RCS out there that people sell as acid I see no problem getting this instead of LSD. Sure it a crappy unethical thing to do to sell drugs posing as something else but compared to N-Benzyl-PEAs this is a treat just as most RC lysergamines, not to mention the profit margin really isn't that high so I'd doubt it would happen anyways.


----------



## weirdling

I think that assumptions are being made about the safety profile of a compound that is so novel it doesn't even have a wikipedia page yet, and that doesn't seem so HR, does it?

 That said, this 1P-LSD really does look like a fantastic idea, and the propionyl seems  innocuous enough to this layman. Bravo! I was a bit concerned what's next for the RC lysergamides after the ban, since even LSZ seemed to be pushing it a bit, but this looks really great.


----------



## headfuck123

The blotter doesn't have the print of the chem name like other former legal lysergimides. They have a simple pastel coloured geometric design but this could maybe be the case for the first batch and maybe they might get some new blotter printed with 1p-lsd on it. Cant wait to try it but I'll wait a while for more trip reports to surface.


----------



## Solipsis

In say AL-LAD or PRO-LAD, the LAD refers to 6-nor-LSD (i.e. without a methyl) but with an ALlyl or PROpyl group instead of that methyl. However here with 1P-LSD (IMO would probably be called 1-Prop-LSD with most accurate nomenclature abbreviation) it is different. Cause it is the full LSD molecule that is propionylated.
Although granted both LSD and LAD are abbreviations for the same.
I don't think there are naming conventions to continue with, at least not necessarily. The interpretation is subjective, I guess even my own one just now.


----------



## Boognish

bwahaha!! Like 2-3 people have tried this, and now it's the 'Jesus drug' with a perfect safety profile lol!


----------



## zombywoof

it is good though the only downside was it made my stomach rumble and ping a lot but it was quite empty at the time so that may have just been me and as its so new no one knows how safe it is  only time will answer that but apart from that i did think it was very good.


----------



## Solipsis

When I used LSD for the first time it also made my stomach rumble, I had to burp about every 20 seconds for quite a while. Am pretty sure it was the nerves, even if I wasn't exactly anxious at the time but more like excited.
So it might just be a fluke type of thing you felt it, or psychosomatic.. if it is more like a 5-HT3 agonism thing or a specific tickler of receptors in the nausea center of the brain so to speak, I think we will probably see a trend in following reports soon enough.

Jason's sarcasm aside, people _do_ need to take a second to realize this is an unresearched substance. While ALD-52 may be the first to look at as far as analogous or approximating chemicals, 1P technically is novel. I wouldn't overreact about that either, because some kinds of novelty are a hell of a lot more scary than others... but still, take it easy and report.. for science ;D


----------



## zombywoof

Well i used to get it with lsd too but it would soon override everything and my tummy would be fine but i never got this on al-lad or lsz. As i said it could just be me and i only have tested it once 1p-LSD at 100ug and did most likely have tolerance from trip from other lysergamide 12 days earlier.And even at that its not really a problem and a spliff did seem to settle it a bit


----------



## Toltec

My tummy would, get upset, if I took 300ug plus of LSD on up...  cannabis always helped ... with that.. 
with Al-Lad @ 200ug plus, I did not have any, tummy upset. just a bit of anxiety Coz it is new...

With 1p-LSD we will see....


----------



## Solipsis

When someone says 1p-LSD, I can't help but think "really really low resolution visuals" LSD.
;p


----------



## Ismene

How precise are brain receptors? If you stuck pretty much any atom onto the end of an LSD molecule would the LSD still be able to slot into the receptor? Obviously the brain receptor can't be "LSD-shaped" - other similar molecules much fit into it too. Does adding the extra atom onto a branch of the LSD usually deactivate it for some reason?


----------



## Doldrugs

Ismene said:


> How precise are brain receptors? If you stuck pretty much any atom onto the end of an LSD molecule would the LSD still be able to slot into the receptor? Obviously the brain receptor can't be "LSD-shaped" - other similar molecules much fit into it too. Does adding the extra atom onto a branch of the LSD usually deactivate it for some reason?



Depends on where you stick it, how big the piece you stuck on is, and whether the piece is something the body can deal with through metabolism.


----------



## jason7

Boognish said:


> bwahaha!! Like 2-3 people have tried this, and now it's the 'Jesus drug' with a perfect safety profile lol!



Well okay, it's probably not the miracle drug which heals all ills as would be implied by my term "Jesus drug". It is supposedly good for vascular disease and hypertension (high blood pressure) as well as "psychic disturbances". At least that's the case with ALD-52 and presumably would hold true for the next higher homologue, PLD-1 (1P-LSD). I was simply making up a term which brings to mind healing of ills, which Jesus is known for among other things. I'm sure it still has some negative effects. There's probably no way to have a perfectly clean psychedelic effect with no 5-HT2a side effects. 

The fact that ALD-52 is good for vascular disease and hypertension indicates that it can't produce vasoconstriction like LSD does. How can it even be agonizing the 5-HT2a receptors if it's not producing vasoconstriction? Seems impossible but that's what the patent reported. That would be a big improvement right there, no vasoconstriction and maybe even the opposite, vasodilation. How else coud it treat hypertension and cause cooling instead of overheating? LSD with all vasoconstriction removed would open it up to use by many people who could not now safely use LSD for that reason.


----------



## Doldrugs

You're assuming a lot that you have no way of confirming.


----------



## Transform

Even the assumption that ALD-52 is such a wonder drug is a bit of a leap of faith IME.


----------



## Solipsis

Question though: it is true that orange sunshine acid had an unusually positive reputation? And was this linked to ALD-52 or confirmed to be that, or just rumored?


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Solipsis said:


> Question though: it is true that orange sunshine acid had an unusually positive reputation? And was this linked to ALD-52 or confirmed to be that, or just rumored?



There was a police raid on the makers of Orange Sunshine & it was claimed at their trial they were manufacturing ALD-52, which was legal, but apparently they needed LSD to make it, so they still lost the case... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALD-52#History


----------



## zombywoof

this is my report from old years night not the best written i know but maybe some useful information all the same

I tried one full blotter last night 100ug. Chewed up and swallowed at 8pm.Also i had only ate a burger at 5 pm which was what i had all day so tummy was pretty empty.First effects felt about an hour later and they kept building all through the alan carr show for about two hours to i reached zenith. I did feel very unsteady on my feet when i had to go for a wee which seemed to be often than usual even though i only drank one tin of coke over the first 5 hours or so.I also felt a sslight stomach discomfort for most of the time. Not really nausea but more a lot of rumbling and pinging which lasted nearly the whole time. Dont know about music appreciation as i never got the headphones on as i was watching telly or exploring the sensual side of this compound with the wife. It did have that as i was ready to go go again and again and again within the space of a few hours and at my age i was very pleased. I do feel it was more in my face than lsz but not quite as much as al-lad. Maybe i needed to dose higher but as it is new i thought lets wait and see. To be honest i think i still prefer lsz or al-lad to this but again i have never dosed just 100ug of al or lsz alone. I also did have very slight headache for a while but an anadin extra sorted that out no problem. I was still in a headspace at 6am so took 2mg of etiz to put me over and was seeping by 6'30am. I still would like to know if that was pargy i had 2 weeks ago when i had one and a half blotters a fortnight ago which may have built some tolerance for last night. Again if thats what it was pargy-lad was the nicest of the three i have had in recent years but then again it could have been a combo of al-lad and lsz but i must say it was one of my smoothest trips ever. I did not get many oevs at that dose last night but the cevs were there just not as intense or colourful as on the other recent compounds. I did notice the cevs would swirl but then get jagged and break up and not continue to flow like on the others, again this could be because of dose but it just felt to me just not as nice. Will i do this again yes but i will exhaust all my other stuff first. Would it sell i should think so as after the ban it will be the best out there legally unless you do go the pargy-lad route which iwould really like to try just to see if what i had was the real deal and if it was you would certainly be onto a winner. again many thanks ####. for allowing me to experience these compounds it sure made my happy new year and a big hug for you #### for making it so.

I hope i have got it all down here but im still a bit foggy in the head as im only out of bed after a good sleep from the etiz. If i can think of anything else i will update later. Any questions please fire away
Did it feel like lsd?. It felt familiar but just seemed to be something lacking again that might be dose. It was too much to be out and about around people but not enough to just let go. MY train of thoughts did not alter like on the others i got no confusion or anything just a slight worry kept nagging at me as it was new and i just didnt want to push it any further yet. There wasnt much euphoria where i would be grinning inanely all the time but again that may be because it was at the back of my mind i didnt know what to expect. It did give me more muscle tension than the others so i did spend a lot of time stretching. and i was very unsteady on my feet more so than usual. Still a great compound though and it did last longer than the others bar lsd.


----------



## Si Dread

my guts was a bit pissed off with me after the first trial, but the second trial brought little other than a distinct, & unusual for me during a trip, a disinterest in food.


----------



## zombywoof

I may also have found this as im always starving on al-lad and lsz after the peak but not so on my one trip on the 1p-lsd and as i said i did have some stomach discomfort.
I should add i couldnt or didnt want to eat on lsd either from memory of my acid trips


----------



## Si Dread

Absolutely agreed, in fact, LSD & 1p-LSD have two things in common amongst psyches that makes them unique, for me.

1) They both produce a hangover

2) They both reduce interest in food

I've found 2c-xx to produce a hangover but I have not trouble eating on them. No other psychedelic drug has produced a hangover for me, other than the 2c-xx, LSD & 1p-LSD. Sometimes, if the trip coincides with lost sleep, I can suffer a small comedown on even the lightest psyche. But generally speaking, I do not suffer hangovers from using psyches provided I have a normal sleep pattern around the psyche use.


----------



## lysergamide

Looking forward to giving this a try hopefully within next week. Just to add to what people are saying, I find AL-LAD has a duration of 6-8 hours, LSD 8-12 on average. Both make me urinate more frequently. However AL-LAD lacks in the more stimmy side of effects in comparison to LSD for me and has a much clearer head focus as a result. LSD can really speed up my process of associations. AL-LAD does this too but I do not loose my trail of though as easily but as a result do not gain as much of a deep headspace.

The longer duration and stimmy side of LSD also make me unable to eat (as much) in comparison to AL-LAD. I also sometimes get a bit of a rumbly stomach at times on both which I solve with an antacid. I'm looking forward to experimenting with this 1P-LSD as I prefer the deeper headspace and this seems to be towards it. I really prefer the LSD stimulant push too as find it makes things more interesting. 

I wonder how this will synergise with LSD, but it wont be something I'll be experimenting with until a few trials.


----------



## Bigazznugz

How were the visuals on 1p LSD and has any body taken this above 100ugs I have a feeling this is less potent than LSD by what magnitude I am not sure yet


----------



## theacidtest

Bigazznugz said:


> How were the visuals on 1p LSD and has any body taken this above 100ugs I have a feeling this is less potent than LSD by what magnitude I am not sure yet


I would say that the fact it's being laid at 100ug per blotter is a good sign in regards to potency. With LSZ I feel that 150ug per hit was about right, but AL-LAD should have been 200ug. If people are having a decent experience off of 100ug, I'm guessing the potency isn't too terribly low in comparison to LSD.


----------



## purplehaze147

treezy z said:


> i don't care if it's legal or not, they'll throw your ass in jail for this shit.


True true. My house recently got raided by the police & I had an big fucking collection of research chemicals. They charged me with those as schedule 1 drugs (most restricted class) even though most of the baggies said not for human consumption. I even got charged with 2 counts of manufacturing & distribution for putting DOC & 25B on acid tabs even though I wasn't selling them. I just had so much (actually only a couple grams) because DOC & 25B are so potent & cheap you gotta get like 500 doses at once minimum order lol. I'm almost sure I'll be going to jail or prison I also had regular illegals (+ lots of RCs not mentioned) & was charged with selling Heroin. I'm just out now because I made bail, $50,000 no 10%. Its my first time being arrested so maybe I'll get lucky & get probation but I doubt it. If I say I had no prior knowledge of the analog act & had no idea they were illegal, that I bought them online thinking it was a legal alternative, would that be a good defense? I've read that the law states you have to of knowingly committed the crime to be convicted of it or something like that.

Off topic sorry. On topic though I never heard before that ALD-52 broke down into LSD in the body. I thought it was like for example 4-HO-MET which has similar effects to psilocin (4-HO-DMT) but it's not a prodrug of psilocin it's active the way it is. ALD-52 has some significantly different effects compared to LSD like a shorter duration which isn't just in the head of the users like "less visuals". If ALD-52 isn't a prodrug to LSD than 1P-LSD likely isn't either. Just because the acetyl & propionyl groups break off simply from being exposed to water doesn't mean for sure it would have time to breakdown in the body. Enzymes are usually responsible for chemical break down. It does look like an enzyme would surely break it off but would it be the first group of atoms to be torn off before its not LSD? Who knows? Maybe it's active on it's own & is a prodrug.


----------



## jason7

purplehaze147 said:


> True true. My house recently got raided by the police & I had an big fucking collection of research chemicals. They charged me with those as schedule 1 drugs (most restricted class) even though most of the baggies said not for human consumption. I even got charged with 2 counts of manufacturing & distribution for putting DOC & 25B on acid tabs even though I wasn't selling them. I just had so much (actually only a couple grams) because DOC & 25B are so potent & cheap you gotta get like 500 doses at once minimum order lol. I'm almost sure I'll be going to jail or prison I also had regular illegals (+ lots of RCs not mentioned) & was charged with selling Heroin. I'm just out now because I made bail, $50,000 no 10%. Its my first time being arrested so maybe I'll get lucky & get probation but I doubt it. If I say I had no prior knowledge of the analog act & had no idea they were illegal, that I bought them online thinking it was a legal alternative, would that be a good defense? I've read that the law states you have to of knowingly committed the crime to be convicted of it or something like that.



No, unfortunately they just say "ignorance of the law is not a defense".


----------



## zombywoof

this is a report from a friend of mine 

1P-LSD 100mcg Oral

Experience: Extensive.
Set: Not the best. Stressed about workload, anxious about life. Phenibut taken to mitigate slight negative emotions. I had not tripped in around 4 months.
Setting: Good. At home with girlfriend as co-tripper listening to some great music.

0800 – 1500mg of Phenibut dissolved in water, oral.

1100 – Feeling the Phenibut. Relaxed and a little bit lethargic.

1300 – 100mcg of 1P-LSD oral.

1338 – Possible first alerts, hard to differentiate between Phenibut though.

1345 – Definitely off base-line now. Slight colour enhancement. I meditate whilst listening to music. +

1400 – Mucus build up. Definitely entering a psychedelic headspace now, peaceful and serene. Something is happening visually but nothing I can quite define as yet. ++

1417 – Very lucid, good CEV/OEV. Wavy, acid walls. It is much closer to LSD than AL-LAD is, almost indistinguishable from LSD. Feel quite heavy and a bit cold. +++

1446 - Touch of the infinite. This stuff is deep. It is less visual than an equivalent dose of AL-LAD but there is much more emotion.

1454 – Definitely. Difficult expressing myself, might have to give up on notes for a bit.

1520 - Music is orgasm to my ears. Every bit as potent as LSD, perhaps even more so.

1600 – Feel like I am peaking.

1620 – Pleasant body high. Feels quite benign. 

1700 – Becoming less inspired than before.

1730 – Had sex but it got weird so we stopped.

1800 – Very much leveling off, pulled my shit together now. I cook food and have a beer.

1915 – Definitely not tripping anymore. I am 'normal'.

In summary I think this material is almost indistinguishable from LSD. The only noticeable difference was that the body high was heavier at come up, but this could be attributed to the Phenibut. With a duration of 6 hours this lasts longer than a comparable dose of AL-LAD. I actually have a slightly atypical reaction with lysergamides in that I can metabolise them very quickly. AL-LAD only lasts for 4 hours for me and LSD only 7-8 hours. The visuals had great depth if I let myself flow with them, although at the same time I could control the ebb and flow of their presence if desired. 

I generally don't like the term 'body load' used to describe the physical effects of a psychedelic material, as it insinuates an unpleasantness of some description. This material did, by the preceding definition, produce very little 'body load' and, in fact, I would describe it as a pleasurable body high. I did not have any significant gastrointestinal distress, but then again I never do with AL-LAD or clean LSD.

This material is not all glitter and candy AL-LAD, it is a serious psychedelic with all the whistles and bells, heavens and hells, and as such should be treated with respect.

Before this experience, I was feeling slightly disenchanted and befuddled by life and even starting to question the fundamental truths of my own contribution to the psychedelic scene. I now feel reconnected with the 'source' and with an increased appetite to fight for the 'good cause'.


----------



## Wubb

Male, 25Yr old, Experienced with Psychedelics, Duration 7 hours  

100ug Blotter 1P-LSD

I Left work early at 3:00pm was home by 3:30pm where I proceeded to prepare my bedroom for the trip (CD’s, snacks, drinks, pre rolled cigarettes/spiff), I swallowed a single tab at 3:45pm.
I lay on my bed listening to music with closed eyes and relaxed whilst being harassed by my cat (she seems to know when I’m tripping and tries to get my attention any way she can – possibly just a coincidence?) 

Next thing I knew I woke at 4:45pm far from baseline from there I continued to listen to music and just think and relax, I also managed to write a few pages of a story I’m working on.

By 11:30pm I rolled a spiff and had a glass of bourbon while I watched some adventure time before I went to sleep, I was up at 7:30am for work with only a slight afterglow but nothing to noticeable. 

Overall the experience was extremely enjoyable, I was able to finally wind down and relax. I don’t really have time to trip these days as I work full time and help my Mum care for my Nan who’s suffering from dementia. This was a nice break where I could just take some time to myself and dissolve into my thoughts.

CEV’s – I could imagine landscapes, mostly forests and deserts what all had a grey/overcast hue to them.

OEV’s – Weren’t strong but were defiantly there, mostly when trying to read.

Thought process was very analytical but remained positive throughout, even when thinking of the aforementioned family issues.     
Communication was unaffected and I was able to join in the conversation with my brothers, unlike on a dose of say 2C-E where my speech reverts back to that of a caveman’s.

I’ll refrain from comparing this with LSZ or AL-LAD as there was (to me) a large distinction between the 3.


----------



## Lysergamided

So I would like to just report that I had taken 500 micrograms of 1P-LSD over 14 hours with a length of around 23ish hours total. I was using it as a work stimulant in the later half of my trip, with great success. I had quite a bit of psychedelic tolerance but not majorly. I hit a +++ at 200 micrograms. The come up seems delayed. Experience hard to say if it really is different than LSD the only difference I could tell is it's a bit smoother, more energetic, and more colourful. I'm wondering if this is a prodrug that produces another metabolite then just LSD that is active? Idk but so far I am impressed.


----------



## jason7

That's what people said about California Sunshine ALD-52, that it was "smoother" than LSD. I'm assuming you meant less agitation.


----------



## jason7

If there will be ETH-LAD available soon I would wait for that instead of getting the 1P-LSD. From what I've read I think it will be better. On another forum somebody said they took 300 mcg of 1P-LSD and had pretty bad bodyload, so it may not be smoother than LSD after all, as I suggested in an earlier post. The mental effects may indeed be less though, because I read that LSD causes a lot of EEG activity while ALD-52 caused no increase at all. Probably better not to have your brain going wild with electrical activity, but maybe that's the part that makes it interesting, who knows. 

The TIHKAL description of ETH-LAD suggests that it has virtually no bodyload or unpleasant side effects. May turn out that it's about the same as AL-LAD or PRO-LAD (which the few posts I found on it said it was unimpressive), or it may just be unique enough to be quite different. Have to wait for the TRs I guess.


----------



## theacidtest

I wouldn't be too turned off by a report of bodyload at 300ug. After all, there's a surprising number of people on bluelight who say they get a lot of bodyload from LSD.


----------



## Jesusgreen

jason7 said:


> What I read is that it really was ALD-52 but the producers decided to say it was LSD so only a few people ever knew what it really was.



It's the other way around. The product tested positive for LSD, the producers tried to defend themselves in court by saying it was ALD-52 and must have turned into LSD due to degrading/error in the process/etc - they had the book thrown at them since if they knew it readily degraded into illegal LSD then they knew their stash was basically just LSD waiting to form. They were sentenced and thrown in prison.

They never found any traces of ALD-52 as far as I'm aware in any of the tested samples, and I recall that even if ALD-52 did break down into LSD the change would be slow and there would be ALD-52 present in the sample, which would rule out the ALD-52 Orange Sunshine theory. It could just be a different ratio of stereoisomers, the high dose present, or something else to blame for why they were so popular. Hell, Hofmanns are popular today and half the Hofmanns going around are DOx or NBOMes now, popular doesn't necessarily insinuate they were actually any better. 

Plus, everything I heard dose wise was these babies were around 250-300ug a piece, most people aren't aware of how strong/weak their LSD actually is, and think average hits are 150ug or 200ug, when its more like 50-100ug. With 25ug being enough to trip, 50ug being enough for a solid ++/+++ (set/setting dependent, though light on visuals at this dose), and 100ug being enough for a strong trip both visually (ever so slightly less so mentally, very easygoing.. but also very deep/healing) if you have no tolerance. Now if 100ug is a strong trip to most with low tolerance, imagine eating 3x that, considering that most psychedelics have a very non-linear dose response curve and 3x the dose is often 7-10x the intensity.

I've had some beautiful 210ug Dalai Lama blotters and they were the most wonderful thing I've come into contact with since AMT psychedelic wise. I imagine the reputation came from them being reliably dosed so damn high, even back then, you were probably getting 100-200ug on most of the stronger blotters, 250-300ug-ers would have been less common and made themselves a bit of fame when they appeared.

----

Off topic blabber aside, I have another question regarding this whole thing, has anyone sent any 1P-LSD off for testing yet, I'm curious how various tests react to it and if simply testing it would be enough to hydrolise it to LSD (I always wondered if the ALD-52 thing was real and it was the tests themselves doing the converting, not time), if so people need to know and realise that they'll be treated as if it's LSD in court and by the Police, and if so, we also need to see if there are tests that can determine between the two without causing such a reaction, so people who get busted with this stuff know what to tell the Police to do to insure their innocence and freedom are maintained.


----------



## Solipsis

I was concerned about the same thing with the hydrolysis, but have been reassured that the theory checks out so that that group is actually plenty stable. But I guess only real analysis will tell. I'd be glad to send one off when I get a sample, but what I am concerned about is whether they can even tell the difference... depending on whether actual GC/MS type stuff is applied or reference samples are heavily used, which I trust they will be painfully lacking. Domestically I fear they will be useless dicks about it when I submit it (I have gotten very incomplete data as result - for example they couldn't really say much about my mescaline other than that it was of very high quality... clearly they are not used to having to relay actual numbers and values but rather to inform the laymen, even if illiterate or something like that - although a % would be the least they could do   )
But I have faith in something like Energy Control. I will only sacrifice my time and precious sample to a lab that actually knows what to do with it.


----------



## jason7

Re Cal Sunshine being ALD-52, it does seem to make more sense that it was just a claim made by the makers to try to get off. It's not that easy to hydrolize that it could happen from moisture in air and to 100%. You need to add base to the water for it to hydrolize. Besides, I don't believe there is an alternate route to ALD-52 that does not involve LSD as the precurser. But then, they could say that they made the LSD and converted it to ALD on a boat hundreds of miles offshore in the international zone. That way LSD would never have been present on US soil. I'm pretty sure the cops seized the lab anyway though, so pretty hard to explain that away. Somebody should ask the maker, Nick Sand. He got out of prison a few years ago.


----------



## Toltec

Re Cal Sunshine being ALD-52:  
I've Talked with Owsley Stanley about 5 years ago... Via email... I've Taken OS and it was a life changer... I needed to know what it was... Only because it was very different then a lot of LSD, i have taken during the early 70's....   

He told me it was LSD not ALD-52 and it was 300 ug... so there you have it.... Believe it or not...  also it was blessed and the handlers who distributed,  where very loving & peaceful people, during this time....

Also i can't wait to try 1p-LSD.. as well...


----------



## Solipsis

I understand speculation and rumors about other lysergamides surfacing seem mostly what is available as topic of discussion here... but we are losing the plot again cryptically talking about sources. Just don't please.

I guess there is a point in checking laws on ALD-52, if they are analogue laws they are likely to extend to 1P-LSD... otherwise it should be in the clear. Also if ALD stands for Acetyl Lysergic acid Diethylamide, 1P-LSD would be PLD right?


----------



## perpetualdawn

Solipsis said:


> Also if ALD stands for Acetyl Lysergic acid Diethylamide, 1P-LSD would be PLD right?



What is the "52" part of ALD-52? Just a series number like the 25 in LSD-25?

I wish we were calling 1P-LSD either PLD or np-lad, I think it might sit under the radar for longer without "LSD" in it's name. Maybe it's easier to sell in the short term like this tho.


----------



## Si Dread

perpetualdawn said:


> What is the "52" part of ALD-52? Just a series number like the 25 in LSD-25?
> 
> I wish we were calling 1P-LSD either PLD or np-lad, I think it might sit under the radar for longer without "LSD" in it's name. Maybe it's easier to sell in the short term like this tho.



Yeah, nice thinking. Too late now though... Perhaps it'll get a cool street name other than 1P...

Good question about the 52... I always just assumed it was something to do with reversing the 25 in LSD-25... I doubt they worked through 52 ALD's to get to an active one, but isn't that pretty much exactly why LSD is 25. It did take 25 tries before Hoffman accidentally poisoned himself... did it not?


----------



## Incunabula

I totally agree with the name, perp. Also 1-P just sounds stupid, but what ever......

Yeah, Si, LSD was the 25th lysergamide in the series he was making, I think.


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

jason7 said:


> PRO-LAD (which the few posts I found on it said it was unimpressive), or it may just be unique enough to be quite different. Have to wait for the TRs I guess.



I'd think PRO-LAD would be really interesting to explore - there aren't many reports so we have seen the same ones - there's not much to go on; the ones in thikal aren't by and large negative. The first report was mild, second says not up to LSD (if that is your standard) - good as many are I could say that of most psychedelics TBH, then 'because it basically isn't like LSD' which interests me. The last report actually says quite a lot positive. I don't want it to be LSD and would want to explore something different. Finally there is a report on Bluelight which sounds fine

Of course all this talk isn't about 1P-LSD and maybe that is because it really isn't very different to LSD which is such a well know well documented thing and doesn't bring anything new to the table. Like someone said here I wasn't sure if it's identical quite but darn close if not.


----------



## kman1898

perpetualdawn said:


> I wish we were calling 1P-LSD either PLD or np-lad, I think it might sit under the radar for longer without "LSD" in it's name. Maybe it's easier to sell in the short term like this tho.



If you actually think a name is going to throw off LE from what the substance really is you are sorely mistaken. IMO it matters not what we cal it. As soon as an image went up with its exo-skeleton it's already over.

Posted this a few other places but it seems necessary. 

Here's what you need to know about ALD-52, below is an excerpt from Scully's upcoming book. 



> January 1974 - Lester Friedman was acquitted of drug charges because Tim Scully testified that he himself taught Nick Sand how to make “acid.” During a recess in the trial, Lester Friedman made a little “ALD-52” which he gave to Tim Scully to submit into evidence after tableting. Unfortunately Tim Scully didn’t know that Lester Friedman wasn’t a very good LSD chemist (Nick Sand later told him) and either the “ALD-52” was incredibly unstable and/or Lester Friedman failed to make it. The defense team didn’t have time to have it lab tested before Tim Scully put it into evidence and when the government tested it they found it to be LSD resulting in the conviction of Nick Sand and Tim Scully.




Here's a quote from a correspondence I had with Dave Nichols on ALD-52.



> It is well known in organic chemistry that N-acyl indoles of all kinds hydrolyze easily.  Whether or not it hydrolyzes in the body has not been tested.  Taken orally, the low pH of the stomach would likely take it off readily.  At some point, you have to accept that some mechanisms in organic chemistry are accepted, although the exact experiment appears not to have been done on ALD-52.  LSD tartrate is not absorbed through the skin, and no amine salts are.  LSD free base could be absorbed through the skin if it was applied as a solution, and especially if it was applied in a DMSO solution.  If Hofmann had purified the LSD by column chromatography, it came off the column as a solution in benzene/acetone.  He also mentions that he knew it couldn’t have been dichloromethane, which also dissolves LSD free base, so it is possible he had a solution of LSD in that solvent. If the solution had dried on his fingertips (they didn’t use rubber gloves back then) and he scratched his lips, his eyes, or picked his nose, some of it might have been transferred into his body, but it is unlikely that it was absorbed through his skin.  I have spoken at length with him about this issue, and he has no idea how he got it into his body.  I and my students made LSD on many occasions, and we were actually pretty sloppy in working with it, always hoping to get an “accidental” intoxication.  It never happened.  And in the 1980s we didn’t use rubber gloves either.  Keep in mind that Swiss and German chemists were very meticulous in their laboratory habits, and Albert knew that ergot alkaloids were very potent, so the idea of him carelessly getting a solution of LSD free base on his fingers and not immediately washing it off (before it could be absorbed, which would take some time) is not very realistic.
> 
> I don’t think any mysticism is involved.  It is a simple extrapolation from de-acetylation of all indoles under mild conditions, to deacetylation of ALD-52 in vivo.  From what we now know about the structure-activity relationships of LSD analogues, the N(1)-acetyl compound would not be active.  If it is active in man, it is only by hydrolysis of the acetyl group to give LSD.




Also since this is a 1P-LSD I thought I add some more information Dave gave me. 



> I am sure that the 1-propionyl would also hydrolyze off of an indole, but I don't know whether in vivo conditions would work.  In a chemistry lab, you can get off an N-benzoyl, so an N-propionyl will probably come off too.  But in the body?  I don't know the answer to that.  The compound would not be active as the N-propionyl however.  The way that LSD docks into the 5-HT2A receptor, the indole NH hydrogen bonds to serine 5.46.  With the propionyl, it won't fit into the receptor.





jason7 said:


> Re Cal Sunshine being ALD-52, it does seem to make more sense that it was just a claim made by the makers to try to get off. It's not that easy to hydrolize that it could happen from moisture in air and to 100%. You need to add base to the water for it to hydrolize. Besides, I don't believe there is an alternate route to ALD-52 that does not involve LSD as the precurser. But then, they could say that they made the LSD and converted it to ALD on a boat hundreds of miles offshore in the international zone. That way LSD would never have been present on US soil. I'm pretty sure the cops seized the lab anyway though, so pretty hard to explain that away. Somebody should ask the maker, Nick Sand. He got out of prison a few years ago.



I asked Dr. Nichols about this as well. My questions were 



> The only synthetic route I can think of as readily viable is **sorry guys - but read the rules - NO synth discussion** If yes wouldn't it also be possible to do a similar reaction with 1P-LSD?



His answer was 



> I have no idea how quickly it would hydrolyze in vivo.
> 
> **sorry guys - but read the rules - NO synth discussion**


----------



## jason7

Somebody on another forum took 500 mcg and didn't even get that high. I don't think this compound is going to go far really. Looks like the only possible advantage is the legality.


----------



## sweatloaf13

purplehaze147 said:


> True true. My house recently got raided by the police & I had an big fucking collection of research chemicals. They charged me with those as schedule 1 drugs (most restricted class) even though most of the baggies said not for human consumption. I even got charged with 2 counts of manufacturing & distribution for putting DOC & 25B on acid tabs even though I wasn't selling them. I just had so much (actually only a couple grams) because DOC & 25B are so potent & cheap you gotta get like 500 doses at once minimum order lol. I'm almost sure I'll be going to jail or prison I also had regular illegals (+ lots of RCs not mentioned) & was charged with selling Heroin. I'm just out now because I made bail, $50,000 no 10%. Its my first time being arrested so maybe I'll get lucky & get probation but I doubt it. If I say I had no prior knowledge of the analog act & had no idea they were illegal, that I bought them online thinking it was a legal alternative, would that be a good defense? I've read that the law states you have to of knowingly committed the crime to be convicted of it or something like that.
> 
> Off topic sorry. On topic though I never heard before that ALD-52 broke down into LSD in the body. I thought it was like for example 4-HO-MET which has similar effects to psilocin (4-HO-DMT) but it's not a prodrug of psilocin it's active the way it is. ALD-52 has some significantly different effects compared to LSD like a shorter duration which isn't just in the head of the users like "less visuals". If ALD-52 isn't a prodrug to LSD than 1P-LSD likely isn't either. Just because the acetyl & propionyl groups break off simply from being exposed to water doesn't mean for sure it would have time to breakdown in the body. Enzymes are usually responsible for chemical break down. It does look like an enzyme would surely break it off but would it be the first group of atoms to be torn off before its not LSD? Who knows? Maybe it's active on it's own & is a prodrug.



I had the same experience, I was raided by the DEA for reasons I wont get into but in their investigation they seized several pkgs containing at least 15-20 compounds all together. At my house they found a gram of MDPV, 3 grams of DOI and a few baggies with residue or maybe a bump each. They also found a gram of rotted truffles and 2 ten strips. I was charged with poss of meth and mushrooms with intent. I wasnt charged for the others cuz they stated that they were "legal". I ended up with thirty months on lock(not only charges) which I just finished.

Sorry to veer off topic I just wanted to give an example of the "gray area"(and how stupid they were-thankfully-for not charging me with only controlled substance. I was TOLD that truffles were legal then but I cant say for sure).

Lucy remains my favorite, I tried ALD-52 and thought it was very impressive but "not quite" there. I dont think a replacement or equal will be found but thats just my personal inner-bias. Im no expert thats just my opinion...what the fuck do I know?


----------



## kman1898

jason7 said:


> Somebody on another forum took 500 mcg and didn't even get that high. I don't think this compound is going to go far really. Looks like the only possible advantage is the legality.



second this. imo not looking good


----------



## Solipsis

@ stories of being arrested - watch it with the questions about advice as we do not allow legal discussion.

@ someone not getting high off of it: first I would want to know is that person on medications? Maybe one on every ~10 people misses the enzyme to depropionylate the 1-position making this an inactive pointless would-be prodrug for LSD for those people.

Let's hear it from 10 or 100 people before we start coming up with judgements, not following one datapoint on inactivity... Cause so far it sounds to me like it is a pro-drug for LSD so it should be only marginally less potent cause of the extra molecular weight, or even less potent cause it takes a little time for the metabolism. It is also inconsistent with another report on activity from 100 ug. I wanna know why the discrepancy.


----------



## St3ve

There's another thread on this compound on a British forum. Quite a few people have tried it there and all sorts of potencies are being reported... Some have a satisfying trip of one 100 mic tab, others say they'll take 1.5 or 2 next time. Some hardcore dudes are disappointed at 500 mics. 

Sounds quite normal so far though, if you're a hardhead with other things, likely you'll need more of this than what others would consider a satisfying dose.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Solipsis said:


> @ stories of being arrested - watch it with the questions about advice as we do not allow legal discussion.
> 
> @ someone not getting high off of it: first I would want to know is that person on medications? Maybe one on every ~10 people misses the enzyme to depropionylate the 1-position making this an inactive pointless would-be prodrug for LSD for those people.
> 
> Let's hear it from 10 or 100 people before we start coming up with judgements, not following one datapoint on inactivity... Cause so far it sounds to me like it is a pro-drug for LSD so it should be only marginally less potent cause of the extra molecular weight, or even less potent cause it takes a little time for the metabolism. It is also inconsistent with another report on activity from 100 ug. I wanna know why the discrepancy.



From the ALD-52 patent it says it's stable in an acidic solution, but forms LSD if heated for a few minutes in an alkali solution of calcium carbonate. Possible the variation in effect is because of ph.

From everything I've read so far it sounds like it's a prodrug for LSD & inactive on it's own, like ALD-52.

I have a few tabs, but I haven't eaten any yet. I'll try some, with an antacid for luck & report back, when I get time to sample it. I never like to be the first to try some new drug, but I've read enough reports to reassure me about it's relative safety now, so I'm just waiting for the right time to try it.

I found AL-LAD not very active myself, but most others loved it, can't judge off one person's single experience. Maybe next time I try AL-LAD I'll see what I missed before.

The person that reported on a 500ug dose noted "vague trippiness" not total inactivity. Apparently they aren't on any medication that might dull the effects & hadn't had any psychedelics for 10 days previously.

Others have reported it being almost as strong as LSD, most reports on that other forum seem to say it's more potent than AL-LAD & indistinguishable from LSD


----------



## Solipsis

Physiological conditions ALD-52 or 1P-LSD would be exposed to are not alkaline as far as I am aware.


----------



## Doldrugs

Solipsis said:


> Physiological conditions ALD-52 or 1P-LSD would be exposed to are not alkaline as far as I am aware.



No, they are strictly in the other direction. It would be converted with enzymes.


----------



## Bigazznugz

I'm getting ready to do some of this how much different is it from LSD? I did two tabs 14 years ago and have not done it since. I tried al lad and lsz both. I thought lsz worked better  al lad did nothing. Two tabs of lsd was perfect for me back then but again it was 14 years ago and I am 28 now. So I was gonna do 200 to start maby 150? I don't want to be underwhelmed. I have heard 100ug is good but it  could be pushed a little higher.
 I have no idea what to expect to tell the truth any guidance would be awesome. I know about setting being important. I just snowed too and I might wait till it snows again to trip as I think the snowflakes would be crazy looking (hopefully). Thanks, peace ✌


----------



## BluZen

*Dosage advice*


So, I plan to try this substance together with my hubby on Wednesday, and I was wondering if anyone could offer some dosage advice based on the following details:

Before the ban on AL-LAD, I've had a good time on 350 µg of that substance, which was very visual but never confusing or bad in any way for me. My hubby on the other hand had a good time on 150 µg but started experiencing some confusion at 250 µg.

For 1p-LSD I was thinking I'd try 150 µg myself at first, and give my hubby 100 µg.

I've heard one person comment that 100 µg of 1p-LSD seems similar in intensity to 225 µg of AL-LAD.

Any thoughts on this?

Thanks in advance. 

I may post a trip report.


----------



## Transform

That sounds quite reasonable, though I would say that 100ug 1P-LSD = 150ug AL-LAD, or thereabouts.


----------



## Doldrugs

Has anyone tested this with ehrlich's? It should be positive, no?


----------



## roi

Yeah, ehrlichs reagent detects all indoles.


----------



## Doldrugs

roi said:


> Yeah, ehrlichs reagent detects all indoles.



I'm not asking for theory, though. Ehrlich's reacts differently to different indoles. I'm wondering if anyone has performed the test and what their result is.


----------



## dan k

^true. i noticed organic n,n-dmt reacts purple but over a couple hours but turns to a dark blue.
whereas a strong hit of lsd turns black over a couple hours
and a weak hit of lsd returns to being clearish after a couple hours.


----------



## Doldrugs

Moxy turns purple but then a light blue. Harmaline is an indole but turns yellow with ehrlich. I'd love to know anyone else's results with 1P. I had no reaction from ehrlich's at all.


----------



## Si Dread

& I'll run a quarter tab through an ehrlich test as soon as I have a sunny enough day to get a good photogragh of the results.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Hey guys I have a email here from David nichols regarding 1p LSD this is what he said
"Andrew:



I think it is N(1)-propionyl LSD.  I think it may be a prodrug in that the N-acylated indoles can be de-acylated fairly easily.  If it is what I think it is, its toxicity and pharmacology should be pretty similar to LSD.



BTW, Sasha didn’t do chemistry work with lysergamides.  The entries he has in TIHKAL for lysergamides are primarily from work that I did at Purdue.  He would often rewrite the descriptions that we published to make them look like he had done them, but Sasha had an analytical lab license, which didn’t allow him to work with Schedule I substances.  



DEN"

Guess everyone is on the agreement.
Also I  I thought shulgin did have a license but the DEA took it away from him after raiding his lab in California


----------



## OChronic

Me and two mates all had a tab each (100ug) 3 days ago and found that a very nice tester dose. We felt effects about 40mins-1hour after dropping and effects were very noticeable for around 6 hours. During the trip we smoked an 8th which was enjoyable and complimented the trip.

I dropped AL-LAD with these same friends and we found 1P more similar to acid than AL-LAD. It also gave me much better visuals than LSZ and AL-LAD.

Will definitely be ordering some more before the law comes crashing down on it in the UK.. how long do you think that will be?


----------



## Jonneh

I tried 100 µg of 1P-LSD this weekend, three hours after 50 mg of AMT. I've previously only tried AL-LAD (not LSD), and never in combination with AMT, but I would say that the lysergamide component of this weekend's experience was stronger than 225 µg of AL-LAD, although who knows what kind of synergy was going on. It was pretty quick to come on (perhaps a couple of hours to peak) and after 6 hours the visuals were all AMT (which I love). I did it in woody grassland at night with a friend, and conversation was deep and easy. The visuals were pretty intense at the peak, and the starry sky was frankly a mess, but leafy trees were a delight. 100 mics was easy to handle, but it felt like it had a lot more to give in terms of depth (which wasn't always my impression with AL-LAD). Music was beautiful, but even more so during the AMT-only part later on. I kept going for a good 26 hours after dosing the AMT at 6 in the evening, and feel great today. Good stuff, this 1P stuff, and it combines sublimely with AMT.


----------



## Wubb

150ug 1P-LSD

At this dose the experience wasn’t to much different from my 100ug trial, OEV’s were a lot more pronounced, Reading became a little more difficult as the letters would float up and down and side to side but with a little concentration it wasn’t to hard to remain focused.
Unlike last time where I had rather strong CEV’s of landscapes I didn’t seem to have any this time but was faced with a more introspective thought process when closing my eyes.

A lot of the trip was focused on listening to music just like the last one, mentally it still felt like 100ug there wasn’t any confusion to speak of and communicating with the outside sober world was well tolerated, I feel like this would be an ideal psychedelic for a trip in a public environment.


----------



## Treatderek

I am relatively experienced with psychedelics and 150ug of this blew my brains off. Easily one of the most intense trips of my life, felt like it may have gone bad at times, largely due to the fact I wasn't expecting it to be so intense. Please respect this substance. Overall it was a great, introspective and visually mindblowing trip.


----------



## Treedweller

The subjectiveness of psychedelics aside, does this stuff feel quantifiably different to LSD? If so, how so? I like LSD but i really loved AL-LAD. I don't get many opportunities to use psychedelics so if/when i do i would generally like to try something different to LSD, as i am fairly familiar with it. 

TL,DR- should i order some of this or just get AL-LAD again? I want to sample new flavours but if this is very, very similar to LSD i will probably just take AL-LAD again.


----------



## Doldrugs

All the information we have points to it being very similar or identical to acid, since it shouldn't be active until the body converts it to LSD.


----------



## Doldrugs

It seems likely that what I have is legitimate, but it's difficult to believe that a single carbon atom would be the difference between positive and negative ehrlich results when chemicals with much greater differences (AL-LAD, LSZ, LSD) react identically. Has anyone ever heard of ALD-52 failing an ehrlich's test?


----------



## Solipsis

Doldrugs said:


> It seems likely that what I have is legitimate, but it's difficult to believe that a single carbon atom would be the difference between positive and negative ehrlich results when chemicals with much greater differences (AL-LAD, LSZ, LSD) react identically. Has anyone ever heard of ALD-52 failing an ehrlich's test?





			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Not all indole alkaloids give a colored adduct as result of steric hindrance which does not allow the reaction to proceed



So, the propionyl group may get in the way of the p-DMAB in Ehrlich's to form a colored adduct properly... I would have guessed that the positioning of the 1-propionyl wouldn't be a problem, but I can believe if it turns out it is indeed a problem.

And what single carbon atom are you talking about? Propionyl has three, acetyl in ALD-52 has two.


----------



## LibertasMentis

From Wikipedia, citation needed.



> Ehrlich's reagent is a strong electrophile which reacts with the electron-rich α-carbon of indole rings to form a blue-colored adduct. It can be used to detect the presence of indole alkaloids. Not all indole alkaloids give a colored adduct as result of steric hindrance which does not allow the reaction to proceed.


----------



## Solipsis

Good point, but it must be noticed that the alpha carbon / 2-position is directly adjacent to the indole nitrogen 1-position which is being crowded here by a propionyl. The nitrogen lone pair is not needed in a reaction mechanism as far as I can tell, so that wouldn't be it..

Scratch that - of course the lone pair is not gone what was I thinking!

It is involved though: http://www.unodc.org/pdf/scientific/SCITEC6.pdf page 14-15

I don't know if N-substitutions form steric hindrance, or if they cause the indole core to be stabilized electronically in a different way, we are talking small amounts of test material usually so a slower adduct formation could be an issue.

original post:
(The only thing I meant to say is that when after repeated experiments no color reaction can be made to happen with 1P-LSD... that *could* be the explanation. I wasn't saying I know that 1P-LSD cannot be verified with Ehrlich's, I do not.
If you were able to achieve a color reaction with Ehrlich's, it would be informative to know.  )


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Hi all,
Being an acid house veteran from the 1990`s all i can say is that from the experience of my four lab techs and my self,who by the way are also veterans,is that this new 1P-LSD has nothing on the real thing,nothing at all,i`m afraid it was a great disappointment.

We all agreed that in our experiments,one blotter of 1P-LSD was comparable to 1/100th of the blotters from the 1990`s,im referring to brand named products such as purple ohms,strawberries,batman and jokers,red stars,pink microdots etc etc.

These are my findings as a scientist and as a scientist in pursuit of the truth i have to give the facts.

Phoenix_rising

P.S We also experimented with two different suppliers in the UK.I also believe that those who are having results in their testing haven`t ever had the real thing to experiment with,this is also the belief of my four lab techs.


----------



## Bagseed

have you confirmed the legitimacy of your product in any way (analytical)? otherwise you can hardly claim that you have the "real thing" and the others who have tried it don't...


----------



## Doldrugs

Bagseed said:


> have you confirmed the legitimacy of your product in any way (analytical)? otherwise you can hardly claim that you have the "real thing" and the others who have tried it don't...



Yeah, since most of us don't have fully equipped labs and there is no currently accepted set of reagent reactions to 1P, the majority of reports on the substance are taking their vendor's word on faith.

Not to mention that it's been proven that people are prone to having wildly different experiences on the same substance and identifying the same drug as multiple different hypothetical drugs.


----------



## BluZen

I seem to be a relatively insensitive to lysergamides; ~167 µg of 1p-LSD did quite little for me.

There were some visual effects at the peak, but they were quite minor, and mental effects were largely absent except that I felt excessively giggly a lot of the time when presented with funny situations.

The taste of food was unaltered, and my appetite normal while on it. Piano skill seemed similarly unaffected.

The effects were mostly over after 5 or 6 hours.

Like I said though, I'm sure it's just me, because this is consistent with my previous experience of other lysergamides. Back when it was legal, I got only minor effects from 150 µg of AL-LAD, while 350 µg of AL-LAD gave me some pretty major visual effects but not a lot of mental effects to speak of.

(For the record, I am a 26-year-old male weighing about 62 kg or 137 lbs.)

Meanwhile, my husband (with the same body weight) tripped pretty hard on 150 µg of AL-LAD and on 100 µg of 1p-LSD (using squares adjacent to the ones I took). He commented that he felt more clear-headed and was much better able to navigate his phone on 1p-LSD, but that this may have been mostly due to AL-LAD turning his phone's screen into a swirling mess of colours.

So my experience was a bit disappointing, but I don't blame the substance for that.

I did get the beneficial next-day effects on motivation and life outlook that I normally get after any significant dose of a psychedelic.

I intend to try at least 233 µg next time, probably in about a month.

As a sidenote, I feel it might be worth pointing out that people's wildly varying responses to this substance (with some reporting very strong effects and others reporting very little activity) is consistent with it being a prodrug that needs to be biotransformed into the active substance, possibly the non-propionylated parent molecule, with certain people being poor metabolisers (lacking significant concentrations of the necessary enzyme or having a less active form).


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Torresmo said:


> Aaaaand... All that dicksizing is not going to increase the validity of your statement.



Dicksizing as you put has nothing to do with it and quite an immature response to a valid experiment where five subjects were involved who all have a wealth of experience,so my statement is valid in my opinion as i have conducted a legitimate experiment,five out of five testers say thumbs down.

We also used (Ehrlichs) reagent for our analysis and found no colour,or hardly any that was distinguishable,whereas with LSD-25 you get a deep purple that is a sight to behold,why do you think purple ohms were called purple ohms?


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Bagseed said:


> have you confirmed the legitimacy of your product in any way (analytical)? otherwise you can hardly claim that you have the "real thing" and the others who have tried it don't...



Im not saying i have the real thing at all,i think you are confused,im not saying others dont have the real thing,i dont quite understand your point. I procured 10 blotters of 1P-LSD from two different UK vendors,we used both and still had the same reactions in the lab.Using (Ehrlichs) reagent we noted no colour,or hardly any,it wasn`t noticeable,whereas with pure LSD-25 you have a reaction of a deep purple,indicating the strength of the product and purity.

Im sure there is only one manufacturer of this new product,so we do not believe that others have a different product,we are saying that to achieve similar effects if possible you would have to use at least 10 blotters of 1P-LSD to even have a glimpse of what LSD-25 is really like in a laboratory setting.

So either there are sheets of this product that have not been impregnated and are doing the rounds,or it`s very,very weak indeed.


----------



## Bagseed

^ nobody uploaded the reaction of 1p with ehrlich's yet, but no reagent reaction at all and complete inactivity for several people points more towards a fake product than something else...

at least one other person here reported effects different to AL-LAD and more similar to LSD with one blotter of (allegedly) 100µg of 1p-LSD. I know, one person is nothing to make a definite statement, but neither is your report.

there might be the possibility that 1p-LSD doesn't react with ehrlich's, but you could probably remove the propionyl group in basic condition prior to testing... then it should turn into LSD and the reaction would be accordingly. but don't quote me on that, just a thought I had!

and btw,  in your initial post, you sounded very confident that you had legitimate 1p-LSD blotter, because you didn't even speculate that it might be a bunk product.


----------



## MedicinalHeroin

BluZen said:


> As a sidenote, I feel it might be worth pointing out that people's wildly varying responses to this substance (with some reporting very strong effects and others reporting very little activity) is consistent with it being a prodrug that needs to be biotransformed into the active substance, possibly the non-propionylated parent molecule, with certain people being poor metabolisers (lacking significant concentrations of the necessary enzyme or having a less active form).



Does this variation happen with known prodrugs such as 4-aco-dmt? Is there any way to maximize your metabolism's ability to biotransform prodrugs prior to ingesting 1p-lsd?


----------



## LibertasMentis

You could try warming it to around 40C with sodium bicarbonate in water and then drink the resulting brew. However you might risk isomerising part of it to inactive iso-LSD/iso-1P-LSD. Still it would be an interesting experiment.


----------



## Doldrugs

Phoenix_rising said:


> Using (Ehrlichs) reagent we noted no colour,or hardly any,it wasn`t noticeable,whereas with pure LSD-25 you have a reaction of a deep purple,indicating the strength of the product and purity.



A reaction to ehrlich's doesn't indicate strength or purity. It indicates the presence of a chemical that causes that particular reaction. A lack of response doesn't say anything about the purity or strength of the 1P you had. It may not react to ehrlich's in the same way as LSD or AL-LAD due to a quirk of its chemistry, which is currently understood very poorly.


----------



## BluZen

MedicinalHeroin said:


> Does this variation happen with known prodrugs such as 4-aco-dmt? Is there any way to maximize your metabolism's ability to biotransform prodrugs prior to ingesting 1p-lsd?


There is guaranteed to be some variation between individuals for pretty much every prodrug, but I can't say how common or extensive this variation would be for 4-AcO-DMT, since the necessary studies have not been carried out to my knowledge.

Metabolism could be sped up using an inducer of the relevant enzyme(s). However, we have basically no knowledge of the pharmacokinetics of 1p-LSD, so without further study we can only speculate as to its metabolic pathway(s). At this point, we don't even have confirmation that it is indeed a prodrug, although there are strong indications that this is the case.


----------



## LibertasMentis

Wedinos Sample ID: W003311

Image is broken though.


----------



## Bagseed

there are very few reports yet, but all I've read at least indicate activity (except yours).

if you look at the facts, it is most likely that you got sold inactive blotters. and that the vendors don't reply makes it even more likely. ALD-52 (1-acetyl-LSD) is active and David Nichols (probably the scientist with the most knowledge about LSD) says that ALD-52 wouldn't be active on its own, thus has to be a prodrug for LSD. (at least this is how I understood it). since ALD-52 and 1p-LSD are structurally very similar, they might share these properties.

you come in here, dicksizing (yeah I use that term because it fits) about how much "real" LSD you took "back in the days", then talk about how you and other people had no effects with your acquired blotter and then come to the conclusion that it has to be because you had "the real deal" and all the others who took 1p and tripped probably never had "it".

sorry, but it's you who is spreading bullshit around here.


----------



## zombywoof

I have been tripping from the late seventies and had over hundreds of acid tabs and the best ever for me was superman. 1p-lsd at 100ug i felt but i did think there was something missing but i put that down to dosage and having tripped just less than a fortnight earlier. I certainly dont think it was 1% of the superman as i for sure would not be trying 1p at above mg levels. That it is active i can say for sure and i did feel it was stronger than 150ug of lsz but not as strong as 150ug of al-lad. I am only guessing but i do think around 200ug would have blown 150ug of al-lad out of the water though, but only time will tell.


----------



## Incunabula

The fx various people have been getting from AL-LAD has also varied a lot. Reports have been "almost inactive" to being "completely smashed" from 150 ug. 

Just saying.


----------



## zombywoof

Yes i really tripped hard on my first outing on al-lad at 150ug but i hadnt tripped properly in a number of years and the 2nd time i tried 225ug and it didnt feel any stronger apart from more muscle tension and all of mine have come from the same place so i do believe setting has a lot to do with it. I know if im tired before i trip its not as good as when i have a nap for a few hours before tripping. I also believe it depends how long since you ate can make the come up a lot stronger.


----------



## Si Dread

Phoenix_rising said:


> All of those that are questioning me,have you actually tried the product yourselves? *If you have post your reports,*i`ve done my job and have posted,that is what this forum is about,isn`t it? You seem to be on the attack or in defense of this product,why? Especially if you haven`t even sampled it yet? Maybe there are those that are part of the distribution of this chem and do not want negative feedback to be known and are trying their best to debunk valid experiments.
> 
> I`ve experimented with most of the tryptamines and most phenethylamines,also opiates,benzodiazepines,dissociatives and many others...Please go and buy this chem,waste your time and your money,especially after my warning to you all.
> 
> Ive also contacted the two different UK vendors where i procured the chem from and neither have replied,i say this says it all.



When it first got synthed in January I got sent some crystal 1P-LSD which I laid on blotter myself & tested on myself. Twice. Here's the report(s)... I trust my supplier implicitly to send me exactly what he says he's sending me & as I place huge value in both my life & my health I would not engage in such research if I did not.

I'm not trying to explain your experience, but 1P definitely exists & it definitely works! It is not the same as LSD but it's similar 

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...amide)-Two-Trips-75ug-amp-100ug-*experienced*


----------



## Wubb

Si Ingwe said:


> When it first got synthed in January I got sent some crystal 1P-LSD which I laid on blotter myself & tested on myself. Twice. Here's the report(s)... I trust my supplier implicitly to send me exactly what he says he's sending me & as I place huge value in both my life & my health I would not engage in such research if I did not.
> 
> I'm not trying to explain your experience, but 1P definitely exists & it definitely works! It is not the same as LSD but it's similar
> 
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...amide)-Two-Trips-75ug-amp-100ug-*experienced*



This^
1P-LSD is pretty unique in its effects and it's without a doubt part of the lysergic family, I've had quite a few experiences with these chems (LSD-25, LSZ, AL-LAD) to be able to say that 1P-LSD is what it is, not to doubt any body's knowledge but maybe the reason why a certain group of subjects had a rather disappointing trial with this is that you've unknowingly projected you own skepticisms on them that it has unconscienesly effected there experiences.
While I find it quite a safe bet to say this is of the Lysergamide family,it does seem to stand out by its self and maybe have the possibility to 'be the next best thing' so to say, YMMV.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

My blotters from the first publicly available batch fluoresce under UV light, as expected for an indole.


----------



## Doldrugs

DrGreenthumb said:


> My blotters from the first publicly available batch fluoresce under UV light, as expected for an indole.



Doesn't anything light colored fluoresce under UV? I don't think that test is meaningful unless it's in liquid form. A t-shirt fluoresces under UV.


----------



## Unawoo

Just my opinion but this 1P seems to be to be just like LSD, as strong if not stronger!
I'm 62 years old and my acid days were in the seventies, mostly Orange Sunshine Double Barrels as they were know here. My normal doze was 2 hits, so I figure 500 ug or so.
Got a ten strip of 1P and did one, so that's 100 ug, and did I ever feel it. A full mental trip for over 10 hours, enhanced vision and hearing, slight tracers and deep thoughts. Will do 200 ug's next time, then 300.
This is certainly a very active product in my experience so take it easy on your first trip.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

Doldrugs said:


> Doesn't anything light colored fluoresce under UV? I don't think that test is meaningful unless it's in liquid form. A t-shirt fluoresces under UV.



Indoles show a bit brighter than white under UV. It's a simple crude test, you can do it against a white paper with a uv light in the dark. There are probably other things that glow under UV too, wasn't claiming it was 100%.


----------



## rolodex propaganda

Phoenix_rising said:


> Dicksizing as you put has nothing to do with it and quite an immature response to a valid experiment where five subjects were involved who all have a wealth of experience,so my statement is valid in my opinion as i have conducted a legitimate experiment,five out of five testers say thumbs down.
> 
> We also used (Ehrlichs) reagent for our analysis and found no colour,or hardly any that was distinguishable,whereas with LSD-25 you get a deep purple that is a sight to behold,why do you think purple ohms were called purple ohms?



Can anybody confirm that 1P-LSD does not react with Ehrlich's reagant?

I thought all tryptamines including AL-LAD and other lysergamides reacted with Ehrlich's because of the indole moiety and went purple/black. Is there really no color for 1P-LSD?


----------



## Solipsis

Actually recently I have been told that N-acyl indoles *do* react with Ehrlich's and therefore we should expect a color reaction with 1P-LSD. I do not have Ehrlich's reagent on hand but if necessary I will contribute to confirming this.


----------



## omerobert

There is indeed a reaction to the Ehrlich reagent. It takes give or take 5 minutes for the coloration to take place, and it's lightish purple. I will try and get pics up.


----------



## rolodex propaganda

omerobert said:


> There is indeed a reaction to the Ehrlich reagent. It takes give or take 5 minutes for the coloration to take place, and it's lightish purple. I will try and get pics up.



I think the time of the reaction just depends on how much there is. With any tryptamine, it can take 10min+ to react if you only add a little, or it can fizz up and turn dark purple instantly if you put more in. Just depends on the ratio of tryptamine to reagent.

Can anybody could compare the Ehrlich reagent reactions between LSD and 1P-LSD? I'd expect them to be indistinguishable.


----------



## Doldrugs

rolodex propaganda said:


> Can anybody could compare the Ehrlich reagent reactions between LSD and 1P-LSD? I'd expect them to be indistinguishable.



Same reagent turns gorgeous purple almost instantly with both AL-LAD and LSD, used on 1P did not react at all. Reputable vendor, and as far as I know there's only one source for it right now. Tried several times, with less then more reagent, less then more tab. Either I have bunk or 1P doesn't react to ehrlich. Reagent is good, tested on other substances to be sure.


----------



## rolodex propaganda

I was under the impression every single tryptamine would react with Ehrlich's. Every other lysegamide does and AFAIK all tryptamines do.

Does this mean people with supposed 1P-LSD that does not react got bunk stuff or what?


----------



## Hawk-o

Been seeing some really promising reports rolling in, have some arriving soon to study. This research I will be conducting prompted me to register to Bluelight. So this is my first post. Hi everyone.


----------



## InterestingFACT

I'm interested by the fact that a lot of the reports here indicate that a single 100ug tab is sufficient for a good experience. I wouldn't typically dose just 100ug of LSD (and yes, typically the ug-rating of LSD is BS, but with the advent of darknet markets and organizations dedicated to reviewing vendors with access to quantitative GCMS, I'm rather inclined to believe that this is a fair approximation), so I'm wondering how exactly a pro-drug of LSD might have higher potency than LSD itself. The obvious explanation is a difference in bioavailability, but as far as I know LSD is absorbed very efficiently. Does anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## perpetualdawn

I don't think 1p-lsd should be more potent or bioavailable than lsd-25 - it's just that a lot of people are satisfied with 100ug of the drug, be it lsd or 1p-lsd. People on here often say that most street tabs are only about 60-70ug lsd, which I'm inclined to believe, so if these two drugs are equipotent, these 1p-lsd tabs would be like dosing 1.5 tabs of acid from the wild, which seems to be just about right for most people I know!


----------



## myersh20

Ok, so finally got round to trying this on Friday night. Have to say I was very Impressed!
Me  and my GF both took 100ug at around 10:30pm. The onset was very quick.  First alerts after 15mins. Never felt uncomfortable but did take me by  surprise a little. Within 45mins we were both in a very happy place.  Visuals were starting to make themselves apparent and the Lysergic head  space was in full swing. Music was pure bliss and for the next 3 hours  we danced, laughed, and generally had an amazing time. Must have peaked  at around this time. Visuals never felt overwhelming and I probably  would have liked a little more on that front. Time distortion was pretty  crazy. Every minute felt like an hour. Being fairly experienced with  this, it didn't bother me too much. My GF did find this a little  confusing.The last 2 hours of the trip did get a bit strange for her.  She does seem a little sensitive to Psychedelics, so I am not blaming  the compound at all. She felt like time kept repeating and she was full  on stuck in 'the loop'. Again we all know this can happen to anyone,  regardless of experience. I did my best to keep her grounded. We took a  shower, got some food etc. She seem to come out of it after a couple of  hours. 6 Hours in and the visuals had died down. Over the next couple of  hours we talked over the experience and got to sleep around 6:30am.  Woke at around 11:30am feeling fairly tired but had that amazing after  glow I have come to love with LSD. This lasted throughout the whole day.  

Overall I would say this is very very similar to the 'Real Thing'.  It's hard to make comparisons as I find each trip to be different and  unique anyway. I am hoping to experiment with lower doses. 50ug or so,  Hoping that my GF can find a level where she can fully enjoy the whole  experience without any confusing loops, however this may be something  she can learn to control with more experience. 

This is my first ever TR so apologies If its not very thorough. Happy to answer any questions!


----------



## Wubb

Has anyone else noticed a certain amount of sedation while coming up on 1P-LSD ?


----------



## LibertasMentis

I got this too, a certain 'heavy' feeling. Thought it was just the Phenibut I mixed with it but perhaps not...


----------



## Si Dread

I performed an Ehrlich test on half a 100ug, white tab of 1P-LSD.

There was no immediate reaction. There was no reaction after 5 minutes. After four hours I checked again & the expected colour change had finally occured, the solution had become a light purple/pink sort of colour only subtly different from Al-Lad.

I'm wondering if perhaps it takes some time for the reagent solution the break down the propionyl addition.

I am not a chemist or in any way clever about chemistry. I'm just guessing...


----------



## jason7

It's probably because Ehrlich reacts with indole, meaning a compound with an N-H at a certain spot. 1P-LSD has that H replaced by a propionyl group so the Ehrlich may not react as it does with indole. I tried to find out how Ehrlich reacts with indole, like a graphic representation of it, but I couldn't find it. It broke the Internet.


----------



## Doldrugs

Si Ingwe said:


> I performed an Ehrlich test on half a 100ug, white tab of 1P-LSD.
> 
> There was no immediate reaction. There was no reaction after 5 minutes. After four hours I checked again & the expected colour change had finally occured, the solution had become a light purple/pink sort of colour only subtly different from Al-Lad.
> 
> I'm wondering if perhaps it takes some time for the reagent solution the break down the propionyl addition.
> 
> I am not a chemist or in any way clever about chemistry. I'm just guessing...



How certain are you that what you have is 1P? Are you just taking the word of the vendor?


----------



## Transform

Doldrugs said:


> Doesn't anything light colored fluoresce under UV? I don't think that test is meaningful unless it's in liquid form. A t-shirt fluoresces under UV.



Actually t-shirts fluoresce because phosphates are added to washing powedr to cause them to appear "whiter than white" in sunlight.

The ehrlich reagent reaction occurs at the 2-position on the indole which is not blocked here. The indole is made less reactive by the propionyl substituent so a slower reaction would be expected.


----------



## Solipsis

jason7 said:


> It's probably because Ehrlich reacts with indole, meaning a compound with an N-H at a certain spot. 1P-LSD has that H replaced by a propionyl group so the Ehrlich may not react as it does with indole. I tried to find out how Ehrlich reacts with indole, like a graphic representation of it, but I couldn't find it. It broke the Internet.



That is incorrect, and I mentioned all this earlier in the thread. I considered something similar to what you are saying, but Ehrlich's does not bind at the N-H but at the adjacent carbon. What is on the nitrogen of the indole is not involved, the lone electron pair is, but it is not affected here since it is not a quaternary amine. Check the reaction mechanism that is in the document I posted / linked to.

The suspicion was that Ehrlich's might not react because of steric hindrance, that is on wikipedia but it was questioned / disputed since it is lacking a proper source for the claim.
Nevertheless my best guess here is that steric hindrance slows down the binding reaction significantly, instead of preventing it altogether. That explains the above observation. (Si, thanks by the way for doing the reagent test, it is helpful!)


----------



## rolodex propaganda

Si Ingwe said:


> I performed an Ehrlich test on half a 100ug, white tab of 1P-LSD.
> 
> There was no immediate reaction. There was no reaction after 5 minutes. After four hours I checked again & the expected colour change had finally occured, the solution had become a light purple/pink sort of colour only subtly different from Al-Lad.
> 
> I'm wondering if perhaps it takes some time for the reagent solution the break down the propionyl addition.
> 
> I am not a chemist or in any way clever about chemistry. I'm just guessing...



Maybe you added a little much reagent? Could you try with less?

The speed at which it reacts can depend on the ratio between chemical and reagent. It is not unheard of for people new to testing to think LSD is bunk after not seeing it react right away... but then it slowly turns purple and an hour later they notice it.

If anybody could compare to LSD side by side with equal amounts of reagent, that would be cool.


----------



## Doldrugs

After 6+ hours, still no reaction. I'll check when I get home from work.


----------



## foolsgold

ive got 3 of these coming in next few days now i have a very lovely and functioning benzo habit going at the minute but i no i am going to have to stop them but how long before i take the trip ?


----------



## Transform

I would be very cautious about discontinuing a benzo habit, especially if it's just to trip. Take a bit less than normal on the day of. If you have tolerance it won't dull it so much and you won't have the risk of seizures that you would if you're effectively in withdrawal.


----------



## foolsgold

Transform said:


> I would be very cautious about discontinuing a benzo habit, especially if it's just to trip. Take a bit less than normal on the day of. If you have tolerance it won't dull it so much and you won't have the risk of seizures that you would if you're effectively in withdrawal.



cheers for that i was hoping for answer like that i don't want to mess around with it to much as ive got myself at a nice calm level for the first time in decades 

are these about right ?

Dosage
Presumes no tolerance
Threshold	< 20 µg
Light	25 - 75 µg
Common	50 - 150 µg
Strong	150 - 400 µg
Heavy	> 400 µg
Duration
Total	8 - 10 hours
Onset	30 minutes - 2 hours
Peak	2 - 5 hours
Offset	2 - 4 hours
Afterglow	>2 hours

thinking maybe dropping 1 and half first time

also while i remember i have some bk-2cb would they mix like a candy flip ?


----------



## Transform

foolsgold said:


> cheers for that i was hoping for answer like that i don't want to mess around with it to much as ive got myself at a nice calm level for the first time in decades
> 
> are these about right ?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dosage
> 
> 
> 
> Presumes no tolerance
> Threshold	< 20 µg
> Light	25 - 75 µg
> Common	50 - 150 µg
> Strong	150 - 400 µg
> Heavy	> 400 µg
> 
> Duration
> Total	8 - 10 hours
> Onset	30 minutes - 2 hours
> Peak	2 - 5 hours
> Offset	2 - 4 hours
> Afterglow	>2 hours
> 
> 
> 
> thinking maybe dropping 1 and half first time
> 
> also while i remember i have some bk-2cb would they mix like a candy flip ?



Yes that seems reasonable.
I would absolutely not consider mixing this with another super-novel drug, especially given the variety of medication you are on. 


4-5 would be a very large dose, I see no reason to encourage that, especially on a harm reduction forum. If you want to risk your life for the sake of curiosity that's up to you but please don't encourage others to do it for you.


----------



## Si Dread

Doldrugs said:


> How certain are you that what you have is 1P? Are you just taking the word of the vendor?



Yes I am absolutely certain I have 1P-LSD. Yes, I am taking the word of a vendor I trust implicitly!



rolodex propaganda said:


> Maybe you added a little much reagent? Could you try with less?



Nope, I used an Eztest where the reagent is already measured out for me, exactly like I did with Al-Lad a few yeas ago. The results are different.



Solipsis said:


> (Si, thanks by the way for doing the reagent test, it is helpful!)



Not sure it's much help but pleasure's all mine. Results are on the 1P page on facebook which I can't link to but if anyone wants to lift the pics from the page & re-post them someplace they can be linked to here, please do...


----------



## Doldrugs

I never got a reaction but I do trust the vendor. This one is obviously tricky to test. In a way, it's a good thing because I bet people are gonna pass this off as acid and here's a way to know you don't have it.


----------



## Si Dread

I was thinking exactly that! At least this is not going to get past anyone with a Ehrlich test...


----------



## jason7

Solipsis said:


> That is incorrect, and I mentioned all this earlier in the thread. I considered something similar to what you are saying, but Ehrlich's does not bind at the N-H but at the adjacent carbon. What is on the nitrogen of the indole is not involved, the lone electron pair is, but it is not affected here since it is not a quaternary amine. Check the reaction mechanism that is in the document I posted / linked to.
> 
> The suspicion was that Ehrlich's might not react because of steric hindrance, that is on wikipedia but it was questioned / disputed since it is lacking a proper source for the claim.
> Nevertheless my best guess here is that steric hindrance slows down the binding reaction significantly, instead of preventing it altogether. That explains the above observation. (Si, thanks by the way for doing the reagent test, it is helpful!)



Oh, I didn't see that before. Thanks for clearing that up. Maybe you need stronger acid in the reaction medium, meaning like phosphoric acid, not LSD acid. The solvent may also need changing to another one. If it's a premixed test then I guess all you could do is add some more acid.


----------



## al-laddin

zombywoof said:


> Couldnt really say as i never knew what dose i got with lsd you just took what was about at the time. I also had tolerance from trip with pargy lad if thats what it was a fortnight earlier and it being new i had it at the back of my mind how long is this going to last but from memory i have had acid tabs that were not as strong like the pink panthers circa mid 80s and others like the superman early eighties probably the best acid i ever had was far stronger




Hey Zomby! I follow your posts quite a bit on here and another UK forum (Im creepy) because I utilize your reports according to alot of these lysergamides....the one were you ended  up in a cartoon land on 150 Ug AL really was entertaining ...not to mention got me to think twice on my first adventure with Ally. Question though....wasnt this PARGY LAD found to be a scam ? At least the PARGY that came from a fairly well known UK vendor? If not is this legitamite PARGY that you procured? If so do you have any links or info on TRs? 


To add to this thread ...I indeed enjoyed 100ug of 1p....it even got overwhelming at some points ...honestlty intensity was easliy up there with the best tabs Ive had in the 90's. One hitter quitter ones. I knew what I was getting into though so I was prepared for it as Im the only level headed one in my group that actually researches things ....the rest of my peers tend to think they are getting "triple dipped orange suns with no strychnine or speed added....300mics!!!". Realistically we have all been gtold tabs are about double what they really are in the streets.

1p being a prodrug....is it possible that it can effect length of come up? For me it took over an hour to feel what I would normally feel off older bro in 30 mins.... all I had was a light snack...before hand (almonds and small bag of potatoe crisps) I would give a lengthy trip report but because I didnt have a terrible or mystical experience I dont have much to add...it was a good trip and it was no different than what you would expect from old bro sans the unfamiliar onset length.....

Its funny though Ive had big bro hit me in 10 mins ...full blown tripping...It was over 300 mics though and then other times Ive had average street tabs hit in an hour or more...I always made it a point to have a considerably empty stomach and have never been on meds and cannot think of any reason to effect onset time. Is it possible that the imputities in big bro effect onset ? I mean like clean stuff hits faster than dirty (synth bi products)? Or perhaps...can onset time determine the strength? I mean if one could control conditions such as empty stomach no meds etc... could you get a ballpark figure say...10 mins onset = 300+ mics * 20 mins onset = 150 mics 30 mins onset = 100mins or less ....etc?


----------



## iamthesuck

Regarding 1-P being a prodrug: perhaps the reported intensity relative to LSD (most people won't find 100ug overwhelming) could be that is passes metabolic processes, and perhaps more of the input make it to the brain when compared to classic LSD (which if I remember only about 1% or less actually gets into the brain)


----------



## zombywoof

Guess i will never know if the pargy-lad was real unless someone does bring in out in the future. yes it came from that vendor as far as i know as someone else purchased it then decided it was not for them and gave it to me in that vendors packaging. I did enjoy it the 4 times i tried it but i couldnt say what it was but it did feel like an al-lad and lsz combo which i have tried on a few occasions but again that is just guessing and it did say it was that at wedinos but ali-ket was meant to have confirmed it as pargy-lad but never saw any results so who knows. It was last week i used up my last one and a half blotters and hadnt ate for over 5 hours when i took it and went up to run a bath and within 20 minutes it was hitting hard and faster than previously it actually got quite uncomfortable on the rise for a wee while so yes empty tummy does work thats for sure so it didnt feel as smooth as previous trips


----------



## velmwend

Beautiful spring day. I've just ingested 25ug. My first time. Only looking for a pleasant afternoon doing  some gardening. Not sure what 25ug will gift me with. Can always up it later if the weeding is proving too boring. Merry spring days to you all.

Edit: took the rest of the 100ug tab after one hour. Still feeling little effect except for elevation in mood and increased appetite. Gardening is fun though 

+1.20. Giggles setting in, colour enhancement. Taking more notice at the flit and sway of plants of flowers. Presence in everything is every increasing, feel a little drunk and confident/spacey.


2.24 (+12hrs). Let's just say, as soon as the 100ug peaked, my whole family returned home wanting to visit the supermarket for a full food shop. Phantasmagorical nightmare, thankfully my eldest daughter kept me sane with her quirky humour and fits of (probably inappropriate) laughter. Imagine the Black Hole Sun video, then turn saturation to max. Very kind drug, very giddy. Very thankful for that, given the situation I was suddenly placed in. 

Anyway..later, we got to the spend some very beautiful time in nature at sunset and really let the beauty of the psychdelic experience take us within and without, watching the trees wave and flow majestically to a background of warm pinks and violets. Each wave of a branch sending waves a delight through my body. Really reset my appreciation for the beauty of the universe - the one. Just what I needed. Lifted me out of a week long depression most instantly.  A truly divine experience. Very therapeutic and soon to be repeated...without the supermarket experience.

Indishtinguisable from acid, imo.

My only two gripes: A persistent, low-level queasiness of stomach.
very stimmy residual effects that flubromazepam 8mg barely touched upon but did bring me smoothly down to base a little sooner. 

A beautiful psychedelic. I will definitely be enjoying in nature alone next time. I can envisage many rewards

edit: absolutely no negative after effects 4 days after ingestion.


----------



## lizardlabia

I've been doing a lot of reading about this substance in the past few weeks but I still can't come up with an average duration for this substance; ~10 hours seems to be my best inference from the information currently available. I love both LSD and AL-LAD but due to job/family issues I  need to schedule any psychedelic time in advance if it is going to cause a night of no sleep.

What does everyone think who has tried it? Longer, shorter, or equal duration to LSD-25?


----------



## Unawoo

*100 ug trip*

About a week ago I did one blotter. Started feeling it 30 minutes later, came on strong at the 55 minute mark. About 8 hours after starting the trip I started coming down but didn't fall asleep till 3 hours later.
Long trip for a 100 ug dose.


----------



## helpfulvibes

Today took one tab = 100 micrograms from a reputable vendor with friends. We've all taken LSD many times for background but it had been month for me since. Went snowshoeing and had a blast like from the old days. Really recommend this, get some snowshoes and find heaven! This lyserg is really very happy and giddy. Didn't expect it so much. The come up was a little stronger than an acid come up but with none of the "oh shit" feelings I'll sometimes get in my gut. Definite tension noted in muscles and in mind per usual. Come up for me was very quick due to not having eaten. Lets say 20 minutes, not unlike acid. Duration 9 hours easy, definitely not as long as good acid but thought it was a good time frame. 

Physically: Slight discomfort in stomach like acid. Vasoconstriction was noted and made worse by bare hands in cold weather but overall was again like acid, not severe. General psychedelic numbing. Increase in body temperature, all the goodies, nothing new. I mean body felt fucking great though, light and strong. Increase in mucous production led to congestion and weird acid mouth tastes, my least favorite part about acid and psychs in general. 

Trip Quality: Like I said, its very happy, made me laugh my self into pain at times. This is both good and bad to me as I might have enjoyed more introspection like acid often provides. Visuals were really incredible, focused really on greens of all shades. I should note, for all of us who don't drop like 500 mics on sunday casually, 100 mics was really more powerful than i expected. I mean it definitely gave my normal acid dude a run for his money. Looking into the sky and clouds always a good time on acid especially on such an incredible day in the CO sunshine. Really one of the best trips I've had in a long time, ill have to go deeper with it to really discern it any more from acid because its incredibly similar in potency and quality overall. Got home after the excursion in some damn beautiful but muddy mountains and took a shower, bathing in a river of cleanliness. Felt so nice Ate some really good indian food made by my roomate and watched some random bullshit, drinking whiskey and such. Ended with a genuine monte cristo. Great day, felt good to be alive and live where I do.

Jury is still out on how it'll shape up legally and qualitatively, but I had a fucking blast with this. Could be a number of things contributing including the fact that it's been a while but I think people wanting a serious trip filled with overall good vibes and not just your everyday magic show will really like this every bit as acid. I'm unsure whether I consider it more chemical feeling in nature than acid, but it felt really great in my mind. Acid is my favorite drug and this really didn't disappoint. If you have a way to get it I'd say it might be worth the try, only thing is that its harder to get than acid and more spensive and I only tried some because I haven't taken any new lysergamides. Maybe I will sometime. Al-Lad and Eth-lad if I can ever find em.  

Its gets my overall +1. Good time, good vibes, good drug.


----------



## Treatderek

lizardlabia said:


> I've been doing a lot of reading about this substance in the past few weeks but I still can't come up with an average duration for this substance; ~10 hours seems to be my best inference from the information currently available. I love both LSD and AL-LAD but due to job/family issues I  need to schedule any psychedelic time in advance if it is going to cause a night of no sleep.
> 
> What does everyone think who has tried it? Longer, shorter, or equal duration to LSD-25?



My first trip (150ug) lasted around 11 hours, whilst my second (100ug) lasted around 7 hours. Two week gap between trips, but tolerance could be a factor. I do generally find that with psychedelics even the same dose of same substance w/ no tolerance can give highly variable durations. If you want to get some good sleep on 1p I'd suggest taking it as early in the morning as possible


----------



## P Schwangles

Bigazznugz said:


> How were the visuals on 1p LSD and has any body taken this above 100ugs I have a feeling this is less potent than LSD by what magnitude I am not sure yet



I figure if it is a prodrug, it would be about 85% as potent as LSD, based on their respective molar masses:
1P-LSD = 379.46g/mole
LSD      = 323.43g/mole
323.43/379.46 = .8523......

If this is correct, 100mcg of this would be about 85mcg LSD


----------



## Si Dread

That sounds about right... 1P definitely produce considerably more activity than Al-Lad or LSz at 100ug.

You don't fancy pulling up the potency stats for Al-Lad & LSz & comparing them to LSD & 1P, do you..?  Might be interesting comparison...


----------



## iamthesuck

P Schwangles said:


> I figure if it is a prodrug, it would be about 85% as potent as LSD, based on their respective molar masses:
> 1P-LSD = 379.46g/mole
> LSD      = 323.43g/mole
> 323.43/379.46 = .8523......
> 
> If this is correct, 100mcg of this would be about 85mcg LSD


This makes sense based on molar mass, but from what everyone is saying about how strong 100ug is, I think it is more potent by mass than LSD. I said on the last page and now I stand by it: this drug must pass a metabolic process that means more molecules end up in the brain per ug ingested


----------



## Bagseed

iamthesuck said:


> This makes sense based on molar mass, but from what everyone is saying about how strong 100ug is, I think it is more potent by mass than LSD. I said on the last page and now I stand by it: this drug must pass a metabolic process that means more molecules end up in the brain per ug ingested


you might forget that most people (especially dealers) seem to overrate the strenght of the blotter they're selling. ("they're 200mics pure, brah")


----------



## theacidtest

I agree, most people seriously don't understand just how intense 100 - 150ug of LSD truly is. Most people greatly overestimate the strength of their blotters and have a poor understanding of just how potent LSD truly is. If this really is a pro drug for LSD, I'm not surprised that some people  are caught off guard by the intensity.


----------



## DocGonzo

This was my first experience with 1P-LSD, last Saturday 7th.

16:15
Put 1 tab with 100 µg 1P-LSD under my tongue. Haven't eaten since a light breakfast this morning. Was still Kratomized from early afternoon.

16:35
Swallowed what was left of the tab. Which was completely tasteless, BTW.

17:05
Played a game on my phone to ease the onset (I often do this to distract from difficult or unknown come ups). On the verge of feeling something, but I'm a bit disappointed that I don't get tipped over to the other side.

17:25
Been yawning for the last 10 minutes. Still on the doorstep though. Not inactive but also not very active. Yet.

17:55
Something seems to change, very very gradually. I'm feeling less happy than I was earlier today, getting into a more serious mood it seems. I tried to listen to Shpongle for a while, that's usually one of my go-to music choices with LSD and other hallucinogens. To cheer up and have some fun. But I just couldn't listen to it for long and switched it off.

18:15
T+2. I've arrived somewhere, but it still doesn't feel utterly convincing to me. I made a note that it wasn't a bad trip, but a sad trip (because I felt a little moody).

18:45
Just went downstairs (I had been lying on my bed all this time). Got something to drink and played with my cat. That was just awesome! Great non verbal communication. Went back upstairs and felt a lot better. When I was downstairs I looked in the mirror and noticed I was most definitely tripping. I've been underestimating it a little. Probably triggered by one bad review I read and a recent experience with Nifoxipam from the same vendor that seemed only active in very high doses. The serious character and the graduality of the come up also played a part in putting me on the wrong track. And the trip being not that visual. Half an hour ago I was even considering dropping another tab. In the end I was glad that I didn't (would have made this report more interesting probably!). This was starting to become a very deep, personal, serious trip. Haven't had one of those in a while. I played with some trip toys and lights, it was fun and lightened up my mood. It also enhanced the visuals. Bring on the melting, dripping and whirling. 

19:00
Made a 'wow' remark and noted that at this point it was hard to distinguish from LSD itself. The joyfull, playfull, even manic like side may be missing and it may be slightly less visual, but these are the only things and aren't always there with LSD either, so... Really hard to tell them apart.

19:30
For the past 20+ minutes I've been listening to Pink Floyd's Echoes on my headset. Did that suit my mood better or what. Holy crap. Deepspace introspective mind expansion madness taken to a whole new level. I'm not sure if I've ever been sucked into music like this, I probably have a few times, but only with same or higher dosages of LSD and in the right mindset. The power of the compound is showing off now. Peaking.

20:25
After more Pink Floyd violence (Wish You Were Here, Animals) I'm seriously impressed. Wow.

21:35
Things are still incredibly fantastic. As a huge Hendrix fan I'm now listening to my all time favourite trip album, Live At Woodstock, and enjoying the hell out of it.

22:30
Peak has been over for about 15 minutes now. Still having a ball.

23:10
A bit of a hungry feeling, but still don't fancy much food. Ate a banana, which tasted great. Slowly coming down. I wonder how long this is going to take.

01:15
I've been trying to fall asleep for an hour now. I can't. But feeling pretty much baseline.

02:05
Almost T+10. Took a piss and 2 mg Etizolam. I'm not as baseline as I thought I was, the bathroom walls were still a bit patterning and morphing. Pupils are slowly getting smaller. Target accomplished with the Eti: I fell asleep around 02:30.

All in all, I haven't been this impressed by a new RC in years (I thought, and still think, AL-LAD is great, but this ALD52 homologue comes much closer to LSD in an epiphanic way). It was a great and profound experience. I felt great the next day and there was no sign of any LSD hangover. Maybe my time was just up for such an experience and a good dose of regular acid would have done the same. I guess I know the next time I try it. I had to order more the next day. 

BTW, comparing strength to AL-LAD and LSD:
- 100 µg 1P-LSD was stronger than 150 µg AL-LAD, less visual, yes, but way more intense
- 100 µg 1P-LSD was slightly less visual than 100 µg LSD, but equally or more intense and overall feeling (officially tested LSD, so no dealer bragging involved)
Just IMHO and based on this one experience (which isn't really enough).


----------



## al-laddin

theacidtest said:


> I agree, most people seriously don't understand just how intense 100 - 150ug of LSD truly is. Most people greatly overestimate the strength of their blotters and have a poor understanding of just how potent LSD truly is. If this really is a pro drug for LSD, I'm not surprised that some people  are caught off guard by the intensity.




Yeah , just head over to reddit and take a gander at ALL the absolutley ridiculous posts its r/lsd ; "Im taking 300ug tonight"..."yeah man, take 600ug ..its great...just did that last weekend"..."just picked up a ten strip of 250ug tim learys ...should I take two or three for my first time?"...Im not exaggerating this....this is psychologically DANGEROUS....because they MAY one day encounter doses that are properly dosed and they are going to attempt something like this because they THINK theyve been taking these massive doses ..when in reality theyve been sent on a serious trip off a fraction of waht they assumed.......realistically , if youre taking "street" acid...youre taking 40-60 ugs per tab....and most people i know will take 3 at once, tops.... and thats a "crazy trip" for most people i know. 

Hopefully we will one day confirm that that 1P is equipotent to acid....so that we can settle this once and for all...I dont care what anyone says.....100ug is a good strong dose....it'll put some hair on your cerebelum.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I agree.....normally I like 2-4 hits of street acid.....can't imagine doing a 10 strip of good strong killer fresh stuff.....I'd lose it!


----------



## ZFC

P Schwangles said:


> I figure if it is a prodrug, it would be about 85% as potent as LSD, based on their respective molar masses:
> 1P-LSD = 379.46g/mole
> LSD      = 323.43g/mole
> 323.43/379.46 = .8523......
> 
> If this is correct, 100mcg of this would be about 85mcg LSD




Keep in mind that acetylation increases the ability to cross the blood-brain barrier (e.g. heroin which is diacetyl-morphine).


----------



## Unawoo

I would say that unless you have access to a trusted chemist or a source of legal LSD you really don't know the ug content.
How I deal with this, not having either of these, is compare the believes contents of a tab of orange sunshine - 250 to 300 micro-grams, (which I did over 200 times) to what is available today.
When the sunshine was gone, by the mid-70's, there were window-panes, blotters, micro-dots, pills... all were LSD but all were weaker than the sunshine.
So comes along 1P-LSD, my first research chemical. So far I have done 75, 100 and 200 micro-grams of the 100 ug 1P-LSD labeled blotters.
The 200 one was close if not equal to one hit of sunshine, effects as heavy but not as visual, but I did them a night and used to do my tripping in the daytime so all in all id say that this is just like the LSD I knew in the 70's.
Maybe a bit stronger? maybe. A bit different, all trips are different but the 200 one brought me to the shaman place that all good acid trips do, hold on to your head.


----------



## Wubb

50ug of 1P-LSD combined with 75ug of LSZ

2 Previous trials of 1P-LSD @ 100ug & 150ug (no tolerance)
Numerous trials with LSZ my preferred dose being 75ug/100ug, 375ug was my highest 
While it was very LSD-esque, I will refrain from comparing the two.
Both tabs were taken at 4:00pm so I was coming up as I left work at 4:30pm; the short walk home was very enjoyable. I was asleep by 2:00am and awake for work at 7:30am with a pleasant after glow

I was surprised at the potency of this combination it felt more like a tab of each (100ug/150ug), I didn’t notice any sedation on the come up like I have had with my previous trips with 1P-LSD the stimulation from the LSZ was clearly pronounced through out the trip.

OEV’s were amazingly vivid every surface seemed to glisten like the multi coloured effect of petrol when it mixes with water on the ground.
I was extremely hungry for the duration of the trip even after eating lots of fruit and veg I still craved some thing more filling what resulted in me cooking burgers at 11pm.(I don’t advise cooking while tripping)

The mental effects were intense but not to the point of confusion, I could see many people having trouble with thought loops and the alike on this combo, I found it to be very introspective what’s mainly what I look for in psychedelics, AL-LAD always felt very ‘recreational’ and ‘fake’ to me, with this combo it felt like it was a deeper experience.

One concerning thing is that twice during the trip I got extremely hot to the point of sweating it went away as soon as I got outside for a few minutes and drank some water.


----------



## al-laddin

Anyhooooo
Ive been researching and talking to people that are well educated in this...what I have found is that the different crystals do indeed have different effects...why? Synth byproducst... There apparently is indeed other compounds that have an effect in the UG dose range that are found in "street tabs". I have also found that some people actually prefer "dirtier" crystal. On of the differences Ive read is that theres a synergy between some of the byproducts that lengthen the effects of LSD. There are also numerous other effects that actually change the character of the trip. I can also say that I USED TO subscribe to the theory that LSD is LSD is LSD, but Im not so sure about that anymore...I mean yes the molecule will never change but the different variations and levels of "dirty" change the effects of the LSD experience....

Ill give you an example that seems along these lines....most people I know want the dankest greenest highest THC grass they can find...I share with another friend the preference for brown or "brick weed"...I prefer this high much more but this is considered by many to be a dirty or less sought after high. So I can understand this may be the case with acid...I remember once I had very pure liquid and it was like an organism of its own...a spirit..an entity...the way it came on and unfolded was crystalline and I felt as if it didn't even touch my body...just put a magnifying glass on my psyche....beautiful powerful stuff....and then Ive had acid that felt almost like a meth high...I know acid is adrenergic but maybe some of the "dirty " can add to that?


I have found that a LENGTHY but effective method to find the dosage of your "street tabs" is to cut them in say 8 even slivers (usually unnecessary but if you want err on the side of caution and believe you have strong hits or the possibility of an RC has not been ruled out) start with one....if you feel something then you've got your threshold dose.... -20-25 ugs....if you don't feel anything you can wait for another day when your tolerance is at baseline and take 2 slivers, for example.....but I can assure you even your tabs acquired on dark webs are not gonna be 100 ug. 



 I have done this when acquiring a fairly decent amount (25 hits and up) for a few years now and I can tell you this....it seems most blotters are indeed 60-80 range...usually getting slightly more than threshold effects after taking half a dose...


Im also gonna go out on a limb and say that this stuff (1p) is probably more pure than a lot of crystal laid on street tabs...because ..well its "legal" meaning that the don't have to cut any corners in producing it. (Im assuming)
1p -LSD is best bang for your buck....for shizzle.

Do you guys think that the sedated come up is a positive or negative...I enjoy the stimulated feeling I get from lucy :/ and I didn't notice this effect with 1p...so far I can ONLY boil down any differences to placebo. I wanna know if anyone else thinks they have found any different effects that the ae almost sure are limited to 1p.

I read on another forum that first of all its not yet a FACT that 1p is a prodrug so if it not then new effects are quite a possibility. I read one guy that is very sure it has different effects ...as stated by an above poster this individual claimed its not AS visually complex and found it to be as introspective as OG lucy, but with a more euphoric body high.


----------



## MedicinalHeroin

Finally had the chance to take one of my 100ug tabs last night. All I can say is im in love.

Took it at around 6pm and watched Archer Vice while I waited for it to kick in. About an hour later I the colors on the television were so vibrant that I had to look away. Even then, just hearing the jokes in the dialogue caused me to laugh hysterically at just about anything they said. This went on for another episode before I literally had to pause it because I was having trouble breathing between my fits of laughter.

I looked around my room and saw that my square-polka-dot bed sheets were moving across my bed in a rhythmic fashion. The visuals got really intense when I glanced up at my giant tapestry and saw the shapes flow into each other back and forth in an endless loop. 

After about a half hour of giggling in my silent bedroom of wonders I decided I should put on some music. At this point I was two hours or so into the trip and too far gone to remember to switch to my psychedelic playlist, so instead I just hit play on foobar and listened to some cyberpunk electronic music I had queued up earlier and of course started the Milkdrop 2 visualizer. There were three albums on that queue and I was totally mesmerized by the milkdrop visuals and the high-energy music until it reached the end. 

At this point im almost five hours into the trip but still pretty close to my peak. I get restless in my room so I decide to venture out to the kitchen even though I wasnt terribly hungry. My roommate saw me and said something along the lines of "whats up?" and I think I replied in a sane way but I cant remember what I said. I spent what felt like 15 minutes picking up and putting down various ingredients and foods without eating any of it all the while still having crazy visual hallucinations- everything around me radiated color and I saw light trails everywhere. I finally left the kitchen with a cold cup of cheesey broccoli which wasn't even mine and a half filled cup of water. I brought it to my room wanting to avoid talking to my roommate but only ended up having a couple bites before throwing the rest away.

After another hour or so of music, milkdrop, and 420 chan my trip had become much more manageable. I was able to think somewhat rationally and regained some of my ego/reality, although I was still noticeably tripping. Colors were still enhanced, senses still felt blended, and patterns still had noticeable movement. I spent the rest of my trip trying to read wikipedia articles on animal domestication and watching informative youtube videos.

At roughly 1:00 am (7 hours into the trip) I started to notice myself coming down at a steady pace, although my mind was still very much psychedelicized until I finally passed out with .5mg etizolam at 6:30am. 

Out of everything Ive tried this is easily my favorite psychedelic. Compared to 200ug AL-LAD this is both more visual and headfucky, although it was also more sedative (I was much more energetic on Alladin). Maybe next time ill take both 100ug AL-LAD and 100ug 1P-LSD. Has anyone tried mixing these two? 

Im so glad I have another 9 tabs of this! Once it gets warmer outside im going to take this with my usual trip posse- I know they're going to love 1p-LSD!!


----------



## Incunabula

al-laddin said:


> Ive been researching and talking to people that are well educated in this...what I have found is that the different crystals do indeed have different effects...why? Synth byproducst... There apparently is indeed other compounds that have an effect in the UG dose range that are found in "street tabs".



Can you tell us, what are these "active byproducts"? Lol, no you can't, because.......bullshit.


----------



## perpetualdawn

Is the consensus still that 1P-LSD is pretty much indistinguishable from LSD in terms of subjective effects, or is anyone noticing differentiating characteristics?


----------



## LeeviON

...

Anyway, the tooth fairy brought me 2 x 100µg 1P-LSD blotters. Haven't gotten around to taking them yet, I should store them in a plastic bag in a freezer right?

So a couple of things.

First of all, this is probably obvious already, but I propose an alternate name for the molecule, LSD-1P, in situations where one wants to, for example, store files related to 1P-LSD next to files related to LSD. I noticed it's kind of annoying when the 1P-LSD -related stuff are the very first things in the folder while LSD-related files are all the way in the middle. Besides, my scrolling finger hurts.

Second of all, if you want to make that cool µ - character (which means micro-, like µg means a microgram), all you have to do is press Alt Gr (on the right side of the spacebar) and M.

Finally, just two little pieces of info which I have to post since I took the time to calculate them: the compound's molecular formula is *C24H29N3O2* and weight is *391.5 g/mol*.


Well, back to smoking


----------



## BluZen

LeeviON said:


> Anyway, the tooth fairy brought me 2 x 100µg 1P-LSD blotters. Haven't gotten around to taking them yet, I should store them in a plastic bag in a freezer right?


For long-term storage, yes, definitely, and get as much air out of it as possible.

Also use clean, dry instruments for handling; do not touch them with your fingers or let them come in contact with any other surface or substance before or during storage, water especially.



LeeviON said:


> Second of all, if you want to make that cool µ - character (which means micro-, like µg means a microgram), all you have to do is press Alt Gr (on the right side of the spacebar) and M.


If you're a Windows user, that is. On Linux, you hold the Compose key and type mu.


----------



## LeeviON

BluZen said:


> For long-term storage, yes, definitely, and get as much air out of it as possible.
> 
> Also use clean, dry instruments for handling; do not touch them with your fingers or let them come in contact with any other surface or substance before or during storage, water especially.



Well of course I should've realized that it should be stored the same way as LSD! 

Oh, except for adding acids/bases with the drug.. that's a BIG no-no with 1P-LSD I hear. The acidity/basi.. whatever supposedly cuts off the propionyl group, leaving LSD behind, which will be a big legal problem in case your home is searched by the police. They see blotters, test them with gas cromatography or something, see that it's LSD.. after that they're not gonna believe that it used to be a legal substance not intended for human consumption.. 8)

Well, time to get some sleep at last. Tomorrow, I've decided, will be my tripping day


----------



## al-laddin

JBrandon said:


> God bless you for saying this. I was just about to launch into a tirade about this shit popping up in this thread.
> 
> Also I hope life has been well, been a long time since we spoke and I wish you the best - very glad to see you're still around and active!


Don't patronize me, Fagott. Didn't anyone teach you manners?

So to make it clear....the byproducts alone (from what I understand) may not be active...but because they exist side by side with the final lsd product there is a synergy. (possibly creating more negative side effects than positive subjective differences) You do understand that there do exist chemicals which are inactive alone but can become very active in synergy with something else, right? I

nstead of being arrogant, faggot why not inform me? How about some the information to back up your arrogance? I enjoy learning..Im a big boy, I can adapt to new knowledge. Ive used acid off and on for 20 years and Ive heard all sorts of shit..and for awhile actually subscribed to the idea that subjective differences boiled down strictly to set and setting....But growing up in San Francisco in the 90's Ive experienced the compound more than 100 times and there is indeed differences in quality of trips/effects (and yes it was tasteless and odourless)...you act like the idea of byproducts which may act in synergy with acid is so far fetched....like Im telling acid comes from leprechauns...but what I propose here about byproducts was actually what I heard from an organic chemist who actually claimed to have synthed the compound...I don't know for sure if he did..but he sure seemed like he knew what he was talking about...actually going into detail about lavender, fluff, amber, etc...but if you know better, Fagott...please enlighten me oh keeper of vast knowledge....


For the record I and two friends experienced Ally + 1p two nights ago...will report later


----------



## Thomas Davie

@al-laddin Graduated BSc (hon) biochemistry specializing in organic chemistry in 1985; subsequently tried and failed to get MSc in pharmacology. I would like to know about these other compounds. And no, I'm not being patronizing (at least such is not my intent); but I just don't see what you're proposing/saying.

Example; blotter is laid so that with the amount of liquid that is adsorbed by a square you get a desired dose (let's say 100 ug). Your laying solution is prepared so that the given volume that is to be adsorbed contains 100 ug, no? In other words, a specific concentration. Anything else that is present is going to exist in very small quantities relative to the desired compound that is being laid. I hope you agree with me so far, otherwise I've got nothing 

If you've actually got 100g of LSD on a square, then with 10% impurities (and I would consider that an unacceptable degree of purification) you've got 10 ug of unidentified compounds, and far less as the purity goes up (with 99% purity, 1 ug of impurity would appear on a 100g blotter). 

No, I don't buy the impurities or byproducts being active, not unless you have a *very* dirty synthetic procedure or there are compounds that are active at 2 orders of magnitude less than LSD.

Tom


----------



## al-laddin

Cool, Im glad someone with a some chemistry background chimed...Im not arguing to win anything...however I will argue with someone who only posting for the sake of being insulting. At that point its just a dick swinging contest....a waste of a post no one benefits. I appreciate your post and I will consider what you are saying....I don't know the first thing about chemistry jargon...so what I gathered from said individual was based on my limited understanding...but the jist of it was that there are byproducts produced in the synthesis which may effect the experience....be it bad or good. I also read an AMA on reddit with an alleged acid chemist who also seemed to know what hes talking about. If I can find it I will post a link....Im honestly really curious about this...I don't there are what I would call extremely educated people in these acid circles (not  talking about burn outs) that swear up and down these crystals have differences. As I said before I used to be on the other side of the fence even rejecting my own subjective experiences and boil it down to my imagination and placebo....I just don't know anymore , but I do appreciate your input...I will try and find what Ive read and post it


----------



## al-laddin

it lasted 12 - 14 hours for my peers and I ...im sensitive to lucy and this had the same effect on me in which I still had a wired headspace and some enhanced colors until I went to sleep...

On the other hand alladin doesn't do this to me...may be the shorter duration but it wore off in a similar fashion as psilocin...very "clean" descent to normalcy no jitters


----------



## maxade

Forgot to add - Would there be any interaction between an MAOI (Nardil) and 1P-LSD? I'm reading mixed reviews on MAOI & LSD. Some people say it doesn't effect the trip, while others say it does nothing.

It's an Irreversible MAOI 
---
Can't wait to try this.


----------



## al-laddin

For whats it worth an old friend of mine prescribed prozac took acid with me a few times (same amount/dose)I would be completely fucked out of my mind and having the sort of trip you wouldn't want to repeat for awhile... while he would be pretty grounded and giggly....he was kind of afraid of acid though, for what ever reason so he didn't like to push his dose...I believe that the Prozac made the acid less effective....what I know for a fact is a dangerous interaction with any lysergamides is lithium. Its not unheard of this combo being potentially fatal.... As for 1p, I would treat it as you would ANY lysergamide.


Heres a quote from the AMA I spoke of earlier on reddit


_"I think that there are many chemicals that are misrepresented as LSD. that being said, I am going to assume that the two liquids are LSD. Dosage has a lot to do with the onset speed and peak intensity of the trip. I think that one vial is a strong solution and one vial weaker and that would account for the differences. _
_Now, about "bad acid", the last step in making LSD is the separation of the inactive isomers and impurites from the active isomer d-iso-lysergic acid diethylamide. Only ~30% of the the crude product is LSD, the rest are these inactive isomers and some side reaction products as well. These impurities are only inactive in the brain, they have many effects on the body that contribute to the "body load" or "roughness" of the trip. I am certain that "bad acid" is unpurified crude product, containing a mixture of the aforementioned molecules and LSD. Acid needs to be purified via chromatography twice, once on silica to remove the side reaction products and leftover reactants, and a second time using a chiral substrate to separate the active isomers from the inactive ones. Large, professional labs could easily accomplish this, but smaller, less professional labs might forgo this and create what you call "bad acid"."_

http://www.reddit.com/r/LSD/comments/1u64zl/i_am_a_chemist_who_has_illicitly_synthesized/


----------



## LeeviON

Took some today, had a semibad trip but for the first time learned to (eventually) move myself back into happy headspace! Turns out the feeling that usually starts my bad trips is egodeath. Before I experienced it, it was just something so incomprehensible, that when I did, it was extremely scary. Especially combined with thought looping etc. Fuck bad trips.

Anyway, it does seem to last a bit longer than normal acid (although can't be sure on that).

The reason why I wrote this post though is because I was wondering if anyone else had felt a distinctly different outrospective thought processes with this compared to other psychedelics? (Even relatives like LSD)


----------



## Alexismynams

How do I try this and decrease my chances of a bad trip


----------



## perpetualdawn

^ same with any PD in general: It comes down to (mind) set, which is highly influenced by (physical) setting.

Having good music that you vibe to is a really big one.
Take care of yourself and be kind to the people you are close to leading up to the trip.
Good trip partners you trust, or else solo if you trust being alone more.
Have some snacks, be hydrated, well-clothed (for comfort and temperature).
Make sure you have a large chunk of time booked off where you don't need to interact with the normal world for the duration of the trip, which will be 12+ hours, and a good chunk of time afterwords to rest, recover and reflect.


----------



## BluZen

perpetualdawn said:


> Having good music that you vibe to is a really big one.


It really is.



perpetualdawn said:


> Take care of yourself and be kind to the people you are close to leading up to the trip.


That's good advice anyway, regardless of whether you're planning to trip in the near future. 



perpetualdawn said:


> Good trip partners you trust, or else solo if you trust being alone more.


I don't think any first-timer should trip alone. It's not uncommon for people to get some irrational thoughts or worries that can easily be dispelled through reassurance by a friendly person looking after them.



perpetualdawn said:


> Make sure you have a large chunk of time booked off where you don't need to interact with the normal world for the duration of the trip, which will be 12+ hours, and a good chunk of time afterwords to rest, recover and reflect.


My suggestion would be to take the substance in the morning or early afternoon, having made sure that absolutely nothing is required of you for the entire day plus the day after.



Alexismynams said:


> Thanks and also would it be better to try shrooms first? I've never used a psychedelic


Most people find lysergamide trips (that includes 1p-LSD) far easier to control than shroom trips. For most people, shrooms appear to be more prone to causing confusion and less prone to causing extensive interesting visuals. Personally, I've had very worthwhile and enjoyable experiences on lysergamides, but only uncomfortable experiences on shrooms and related substances, and the latter have never given me any visuals to speak of.

One benefit of shrooms is that they don't last as long, so if things go wrong it'll be over much more quickly, but I'd still absolutely recommend 1p-LSD over shrooms for your first time. Just don't go crazy with the dose (1 square is fine), follow the advice that's been given here, and you'll be fine.


----------



## LeeviON

Hmm, I don't have access to any of the special subforums so I don't know how this all works but I was wondering if someone could set a poll asking about the bad acid on the chemistry pros -subforum so the wisest chem heads could "decide" on it?

I found THIS unofficial article from Erowid where people compared their past experiences (after the seventies or something) with a dose of 55-year-old LSD-25 from Sandoz and reported no difference.

I said unofficial!


----------



## Don Luigi

I will be testing this compound in a few days. I will be taking either either 150ug or 250ug with a friend with a friend taking the same. I will do my best to get an in-depth trip report

I have taken my other psychedelics but have only taken LSD about 7 times over a short space of time. I know it may seem  unnecessary but I have included a picture of some of the blotters I've received. Just in case anybody is curious.


*NSFW*: 










This is all how drugs, not regarding legality, should be labelled. Ideally they would also tell you the dosage and whether or not they were gluten-free


----------



## LeeviON

al-laddin: I'd say it was very similar in strength to other acid trips I've experienced, if not the tiniest bit weaker. I almost always take one blotter (the smallest single square, which Don Luigi has five in the pic. I have the same blotters btw.)

It was definitely the synthetic weed I smoked on top that took me to the mindfuckland. When the trip was almost completely gone I smoked some more and within half a minute noticed a very similar headspace, visuals and mindfuck. Before smoking I was practically sober, so it boosts the trip a LOT!


----------



## Seph

So I've kept an eye on this since it's released and it truly excites me as being just as good as the original but one thing that I've not seen anyone mention is whether or not the 1-propionyl part of the molecule which supposedly breaks off at some point in the body leaving the LSD to do it's magic but does/can this 1-propionyl part do any harm to us or is it a relatively safe ? I've already seen people mention that it can be it's own analog of Lucy like al-lad and lsz if it's not a prodrug that would explain the sight difference in visual and duration


----------



## TheMoney

Don Luigi said:


> The vendor has supplied them with a potency of 100ug per blotter. That's all I can rely on. I was referred by someone who told me that they were good and, so far, it has been excellent. I have yet to sample the 1p-LSD but I will very soon. Maybe 150-200ug (if the given dose is accurate).
> 
> I will try to write a trip report. I plan on a 100ug solo trip before a bigger one with friends so you might see that at that one before the weekend is over



Well, assuming we have the same blotters (they look exactly the same, although I know that could mean nothing)... does 100ug sound like a good dose? I haven't tripped on anything in almost two years, so, but I have taken LARGE doses of 2c-e before and been fine... like, very, very high doses. I'm not that experienced with LSD. I mean, I've taken it a few times but I haven't known the quality/quantity exactly (which is why I liked taking 2c-e, but it's so hard to find these days).


----------



## P Schwangles

Alexismynams said:


> How do I try this and decrease my chances of a bad trip



Eat 5mg of diazepam, or the equivalent of another benzodiazepine, either a half hour after you dose or whenever things start getting tweaked out.  Benzos get right to the heart of most of the unpleasant anxiety-based side effects of lsd and many other psychedelics.   At the appropriate dose, they will make your trip much more relaxed and comfortable without making you feel sedated in any significant way.  

I know some of you will disagree with me because you feel like taking benzos with psychedelics makes you less high.  I could only agree if I found that heart-racing, shakiness, and unsettled stomach were a desirable part of the high.  The anxiety is not about anything - it's a physical side-effect, but it is certainly unpleasant, and even more so when you are in a psychedelic state.  Learning about this combo has enabled me to explore higher doses without the associated heart-racing, etc.  Then the mental/psychedelic effects are easier to navigate.



LeeviON said:


> ...
> Finally, just two little pieces of info which I have to post since I took the time to calculate them: the compound's molecular formula is *C24H29N3O2* and weight is *391.5 g/mol*.



Thanks for that!  I was too lazy to calculate it, so I copped it off some website.  If the molar mass you just gave is the true one and the molar mass I have for LSD is correct (both freebase):

1P-LSD = 391.5g/mole
LSD = 323.43g/mole
323.43/391.5 =  82.6µg LSD per 100µg 1P.....

It is intriguing that there are some reports of 100µ 1P trips being stronger than 100µ LSD trips, but there are a lot of good confounding variables that have been mentioned, so I still don't know what to believe (regarding prodrug question).


----------



## perpetualdawn

I think someone on here said the propionyl group could cause the molecule to permeate across the blood-brain barrier more readily, so even if there are less mol/g with 1P-LSD, and 1P-LSD is just a prodrug to LSD, it's possible that the extra permeability could make it more potent.

I don't think we have any definitive information on when the propionyl group cleaves off. It could happen the second it touches water in your mouth, in the stomach, in your blood, in between your synapses... maybe never, maybe it's already crumbled off sitting on that blotter (hopefully not). There's been endless debate around the acetyl group on ALD-52, and seeing as 1P-LSD is brand new, I don't think we really can know yet.


----------



## LeeviON

*P Schwangles:*
Someone should actually recalculate those figures, I might just as well be wrong.

What I take off this is how common a misconception it is that a regular blotter of LSD contains 150-200µg when the good ones might really contain about 100-110µg at most.


Edit: Just out of curiosity, I don't suppose people have felt any differences (dose-wise) when taking it sublingually vs. orally? When I took one I chewed & swallowed it like most other people seem to do.


----------



## The Chronic

Seph said:


> So I've kept an eye on this since it's released and it truly excites me as being just as good as the original but one thing that I've not seen anyone mention is whether or not the 1-propionyl part of the molecule which supposedly breaks off at some point in the body leaving the LSD to do it's magic but does/can this 1-propionyl part do any harm to us or is it a relatively safe ?



I'm surprised i've only seen this question asked at most a couple of times within the 1P threads, it would be nice to have a biochemist confirm or at least theorize on the biological fate of the hydrolyzed propionyl


----------



## Seph

After a bit more searching online myself it seems that food supplements use this technique of using a propionyl group on another molecule such as L-carnitine seemingly without any biological issues(the propionyl group is cleaved and the desired molecule is left ) and for the example I've given the propionyl group helps pass it over into the brain easier . So in otherwords without the chance to test it in a lab setting it seems we are onto a winner


----------



## LeeviON

Seph: Thanks for the info!

Isn't ALD-52 the same as 1P-LSD but with an acetyl substitution? What/how many other molecules could be produced following this pattern? Logically the ones that are easily cleaved off and aren't toxic on their own seem the most favorable..


----------



## Seph

Yeah it's the same as ALD-52 just 1p is propionyl not acetyl like you said . From my understanding you should be able to make this easily hydrolisable addition onto any point of the molecule but I'd say each would have slightly different effects due to it or would just produce more analogs which either way as long as they aren't toxic /harmful it's a get area of exploration


----------



## lysergamide

Reporting back, started off with two of the tabs with artwork realizing though this was only 200ug and I generally prefer a stronger LSD dose I waited about 30-40 minutes just as it was a new chemical. But then dropped 100ug of LSD, this while watching a film helped things cruise up nicely. I then around 3-4 hours in dosed 15mg 2c-b as while I sat in reflection/self-analysis I simplified the situation but also personally felt the experience was lacking in depth but had things to do this afternoon so couldn't dose more LSD due to duration.

Overall, very interesting chemical. I am highly interested in the lysergamides, I don't know if it was due to underdosing but I do prefer LSD still. This was very similar, definitely worth a try. I would however prefer to try it another few times before making more claims on the effects. It is closer to LSD in effects than AL-LAD, but keep in mind I dosed LSD alongside it. Synergy was great would be interested to see it reversed LSD then 1P-LSD. Just if anyone has any pre-trip questions.


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

lysergamide said:


> Reporting back, started off with two of the tabs with artwork realizing though this was only 200ug and I generally prefer a stronger LSD dose I waited about 30-40 minutes just as it was a new chemical. But then dropped 100ug of LSD, this while watching a film helped things cruise up nicely. I then around 3-4 hours in dosed 15mg .



15mg? Of what certainly not 1P. I am assuming you didn't drop 150 tabs?

From the acid heads out there do you really think this is different to LSD and if so how? People claim different effects from acid and here we have something we actually know isn't LSD yet should be on consumption. there is a lot of rooms for tricking yourself into seeing a difference in all honestly. I feel it is slightly different - I think I need to take a larger dose than I have to tell - there again could I or anyone tell 1P from LSD blind? I am pretty doubtful


----------



## NinjaCodeMonkey

*1p-LSD RC Question regarding experience*

HI There Everybody,

New member here, been lurking for a while but I thought I'd bite the bullet.

So quick background info,
Age: 25
weight: 70kg
Drugs taken: Cannabis, MDMA, aMT, BK-2C-BC-B

Righty-o, I recently purchased 5 tabs of 1P-LSD, which me and my friend did some research with last Friday - all in all, the experience was pleasant, very visual (mostly) and only lasted around 5 hours or so, the experience probably peaked around 2 hours in. 

It's worth noting that we both took 250ug each roughly, one tab and a half and then a second tab around half an hour later.

Now, I have never taken LSD before so I don't really have anything to compare the experience with. I did find the experience as a whole; fun (the first 90 minutes were just giggle fits really) However, around 3 hours in to the trip I started to get a little bored, if that's even possible. What I did feel is that my headspace seemed to remain very.much at baseline, I didn't seem to enjoy the music any better, no crazy creative thought trains about cool things... am I just expecting too much?

The only reason I am asking this in the first place is that for me the tryptamine aMT experience was much more enriching all round, felt almost spiritual and I was connected too everything, all at the same time with excellent visuals - certainly comparable to the 1P-LSD.

So basically just wondered if anybodys got any thoughts? Is it just me expecting to.to.be blown away?

Much appreciation if you read all that.

Cheers


----------



## Bagseed

well, this is odd, seeing as 1p-LSD seems to be of similar potency as LSD and should last roughly the same time (which is 8-12 hours plus after effects). what you describe sounds more like the intensity of half a standard dose of LSD, and even that should've lasted more than five hours.

have you some leftover for testing (Ehrlich's reagent)?


----------



## NinjaCodeMonkey

yeah, I knew I wasn't going crazy - it just felt like it should have come with more kick and headspace, it felt very shallow indeed. Especially in comparison to around 100mg of aMT.

I did have around 3 pints of beer around an hour before taking it, could this have had any significant impact?

Unfortunately I don't have any left as I only purchased 5 tabs, what's also strange is that I'd read really promising trip reports from just 100ug.

I'm considering contacting the vendor and seeing if I got a bad batch.

thanks for the input - any other ideas welcome


----------



## Ismene

I'm not sure whether any of the analogues of LSD do enhance music - certainly the biggest disappointment for me for al-lad was it didn't enhance music. Some people think it does tho.


----------



## perpetualdawn

NinjaCodeMonkey said:


> I did have around 3 pints of beer around an hour before taking it, could this have had any significant impact?



Yes definitely. I find that the effects of booze and psychedelics are somewhat opposed. Booze dulls acid trips for sure, and 3 pints of beer isn't an insignifigant amount of etoh


----------



## Doldrugs

I really like this chemical. I took 200 ug with my girlfriend and we were both very satisfied. I got some cool visuals but it was definitely less visual than AL-LAD. The mental effects, on the other hand, were much more intense. It definitely reminded me of acid but was noticeably shorter, about 7 hours. And it was stronger per tab than the AL-LAD and acid I've done. It also had much less body load than AL-LAD, similar to acid. My girlfriend got less high than me, which is unusual. I'm assuming it's metabolism related. 1P definitely has a depth that's missing from a lot of RCs.


----------



## al-laddin

Hey Doldrugs, did you find that 1p is not quite as visual as acid? Alot of people have said that....but I was thinking it may boil down to placebo/set/setting..


----------



## Doldrugs

I have limited experience with acid. The dose I took of 1P was plenty visual, just less so than AL-LAD. It was stronger per tab than the acid I took, though, so that could explain the increased visuals.


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

Assuming this is 1P (5hrs on 2 doses?) you still have the best to come then, 1P-LSD is the real thing but that means the experience can vary a lot - it will likely piss all over aMT and bk2cb too - I know many do like aMT(a sizale amount don't) - I find it ok - bit rough and lacking the depth of things like 1P - what it has though is it cushions you in serotonin


----------



## RUSHDAFUNK

I have a  naturally high tolerance and near zero bad trip % to Psych's so take this with a grain of salt, but 1 tab of 1P-LSD with medium/low dose of 4-aco-dmt went very well together. Just the one tab actually felt stronger than I expected it to and definitely stronger and a more mentally engaging experience than a similar combo with AL-LAD. AL-LAD and LSZ had not really impressed me.


----------



## Jacklemore1

How to the visuals compare to AL-LAD? 

And how much would I have to take to reach visuals on a similar level of AL-LAD? 

Cheers


----------



## Flying_L0TUS

300ug for me provided saturation levels of visual activity. High-quality lysergamide visuals too. 

200ug provided a satisfying level of visual theater. Much deeper mentally than AL-LAD by a good bit.

Overall it's not as 'visual-focused' as AL-LAD, but it can still get plenty visual as the dose rises, with the added bonus of a deeper mental head-space.


----------



## Inrecovery

Report for 1p lsd over a month, 1 then 2 then 2 on 3 occasions. 

 Found it very introspective, but wasn't happy and sexy like Al lad. Also had the gas. it lasted around 6 hours and at 10hours am feeling very twitchy

also found it not recreational just purely a mind tool

Did anyone else get the severe vascular constricting effect?


----------



## maxade

will i get an effect if taken with an maoi? is it safe to take with an irrevisible maoi?


----------



## Doldrugs

Jacklemore1 said:


> And how much would I have to take to reach visuals on a similar level of AL-LAD?



Enough that you probably wouldn't know who you were anymore.


----------



## Jacklemore1

Flying_L0TUS said:


> 300ug for me provided saturation levels of visual activity. High-quality lysergamide visuals too.
> 
> 200ug provided a satisfying level of visual theater. Much deeper mentally than AL-LAD by a good bit.
> 
> Overall it's not as 'visual-focused' as AL-LAD, but it can still get plenty visual as the dose rises, with the added bonus of a deeper mental head-space.



Thanks for the response.

I know that the two lysergamides are completely different, but ignoring the differences, would you say from what you have just said and experienced, that 300ug of 1P-LSD delivers similar visuals to 300ug AL-LAD?



Inrecovery said:


> Report for 1p lsd over a month, 1 then 2 then 2 on 3 occasions.
> 
> Found it very introspective, but wasn't happy and sexy like Al lad. Also had the gas. it lasted around 6 hours and at 10hours am feeling very twitchy




Would you say there is potential to have bad trips compared to AL-LAD?

I know I'm banging on a lot about AL-LAD, it's just I miss it dearly as it was potentially the most fun/visual lysergamide I have ever taken.


----------



## lysergamide

Sir Ron Pib said:


> 15mg? Of what certainly not 1P. I am assuming you didn't drop 150 tabs?
> 
> From the acid heads out there do you really think this is different to LSD and if so how? People claim different effects from acid and here we have something we actually know isn't LSD yet should be on consumption. there is a lot of rooms for tricking yourself into seeing a difference in all honestly. I feel it is slightly different - I think I need to take a larger dose than I have to tell - there again could I or anyone tell 1P from LSD blind? I am pretty doubtful



Typo! Mean't 2c-b. With regards to comparison to acid. The tabs are accurately dosed unlike a lot of street blotter, so I would say the ones finding it more potent than LSD are probably just not getting accurately laid/described LSD which is very common generally give or take 50ug. The gap for judging whether LSD or not is a fairly thinner than with AL-LAD. Will reiterate that 200ug wasn't really enough for me and would say those into their acid would possibly feel the same. I would need to experiment a few more times to definitely side with it not having the same 'spark' as acid but I would say it was slightly in that direction or else I underdosed, but 200ug of acid still has ya fairly sparked!


----------



## swilow

Supportbluelight said:


> Hope this doesn't interact with an MAOI in a bad way.



Well, LSD metabolism isn't really effected by MAOi but I would reccomend treading carefully with this one; we just don't know. 

I got sent 5 x 200ug hits amongst some other lil samples. Think I'll try half for starters. Its plain white blotter. No design which was unexpected TBH. 

I haven't read the whole thread but can anyone say anything about the taste of 1P-LSD? Either way, I plan to simply swallow the blotter straight up...


----------



## Flying_L0TUS

Jacklemore1 said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I know that the two lysergamides are completely different, but ignoring the differences, would you say from what you have just said and experienced, that 300ug of 1P-LSD delivers similar visuals to 300ug AL-LAD?



At 300ug, yes I would say they are similar, if not leaning more towards the 1P. The visuals on 1P are subjectively different though. Less patterning, but instead more classical morphing / swirling type-effects. Great CEVs as well. Lots of overall color.

300ug of 1P-LSD is still a lot though, given how much deeper mentally it is, plus the added duration. On the plus side this gives it more of a full-package type of feel. Doesn't feel shallow like AL-LAD.


----------



## zombywoof

Couldnt say there was a taste at all off one blotter but i do advise giving it a chew before swallowing as they stick in my throat if i dont.


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

No taste of 2 blotters; taken an MAOI with LSD - no potentiation - guessing the small dose means next to none is broke down.


----------



## maxade

Sir Ron Pib said:


> No taste of 2 blotters; taken an MAOI with LSD - no potentiation - guessing the small dose means next to none is broke down.



I'm concerned with a bad interaction.


----------



## Doldrugs

maxade said:


> I'm concerned with a bad interaction.



There's no reason to think there would be a bad interaction besides a potentially bad trip from too much potentiation, but it's a super new drug. No one knows anything about it other than that it's likely a prodrug for LSD.


----------



## al-laddin

Glad to hear other saying that it indeed has differences to acid....it seems those that are saying this are dosing at 200+. This means that its more likely to show its differences at higher doses because MOST reports are saying its indistinguishable at about 100. Really exciting! At first I wasnt too excited about 1p bc ,...well in my neck of the woods real lucy is everywhere so theres no reason other than novelty to procure any. Im going to try 200 next with a bnzo handy...I found 100 really intense..and Im used to original acid. Can anyone describe the visual differences at this dose or higher?


----------



## perpetualdawn

15 hits of 1p-lsd will probably be a waste, but I'd be interested to hear how that goes.


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

maxade said:


> I'm concerned with a bad interaction.



Doubtful there will be much bad interaction from what I know of this drug at the same point not much point to a MAOI unless it was a big dose since it would be addditional effects from the MAOI rather than potentiation likely.
I had a decent hit of harmaline - not enough to really trip but enough to let DMT through and took what LSD I had left. The LSD was the same strength - just had some of the body feel - slight nausea briefly - to have actually got more from the combo I would have needed to push the harmaline up to the point where it got trippy in it's own right.


----------



## SydS17

*My 1p-lsd*

Hello, this is my first post on blue light. I just wanted to add my own trip report. This is mine and a couple of my friends first experience with the substance. The story is with 4 friends, we will call them J, A, S and C.  So this takes place at C birthday on the first night of spring break back from college. So we set up a sort of sanctuary in C basement  where we built a kind of Fort like situation using the couches around a TV with a gamecube and super Mario smash. We all chill and set everything up and we have 25 tabs with us,  5 grams of dried shrooms, 5 xanax bars and of course some good ol Mary Jane. So the night starts at 11:30 where me and J who are both somewhat experienced trippers put 2 tabs in, then everyone else is suppose to put 1 tab in but C insists on 2 and that it is his birthday and we let him have it. 

T+0:00- it is 11:30 everyone had a job to do during the come up, I set up the black light into the bedroom, got the black light paint and 3 sheets of paper for each person and paper towels under us so no mess is made,  j sets up a sleeping spot in the fort for each person, s and a are just to make sure movies and games were all good, and to get a bunch of food, C was suppose to just put on the play list and go take a shower, since he was the only one that had not showered since we had played soccer. C then runs into some trouble signing into his sound cloud and then some trouble with the speakers which take him a while to fix

T+00:30- it's now 12 at night and everyone is set up and everything is set up except C has not showered yet. At this point me and J decide to take 1 gram of shrooms each. We all play smash on the gamecube taking turns and just having an amazing time, except I feel as though C is getting away from us 

T+01:00- it's not 12:30 and things get really intense really fast, although the visuals haven't gotten too crazy yet, the head space was phenomenal for me but I noticed everyone else just had this look of pure confusion. So I decide to take the group to the black light room, we all start making our own creations and I was in full hippie mode and I made this beautiful peace sign and write love and peace, A makes a grass field, C is just watching in amazement, and J just keep drawing penis and sex scenes that are childish but make us all laugh. Me and J have tripped together alot of times and have this spiritual connection and it's what makes us close as friends, but my and S have been fighting alot recently and were  not close, or even friends at this point. Then S somehow gets a paint bottle and just starts splashing it on all of our paintings and it makes some of them look cool but   completely destroyed mine and A drawings, and I took this very personally. C starts freaking out that we are gonna ruin the room with paint so I get everyone outside the room, we get back to our fort

T+01:15- at this point we go back and I'm sitting next to S in the fort and he is getting crimps of chips all over my chilling spot, keeps hitting me with his annoying constant movement and keeps yanking my headphones out, to say 'hahaha I forgot what I was gonna say'  at this point S is being loud and I just get pissed and I will admit overreact and just leave to go to the black light room, over the next 45 minutes people keep coming in and out of the black light room and I have connections with them, lastly  comes S, he comes in and instantly I clean up the new drawings out of fear of him ruining it and he doesn't notice, he just stares into the black light then he looks at me, and says 'you know I don't hate you right'  and I said Yea I don't hate you either, then we start talking and realize what's been wrong with our friendship but then I go into the closet to grab a new a white shirt for the black light after taking my shirt off and heading toward the closet I hear S kinda yell, I turn around and he punches me in the face and runs out the room, this sends fear right into me then when I run out the room, S quickly hugs me and says he's happy I made it out if there, he saw Satan and ran. Then he asks me why my nose is bleeding. 

T+2:30- at this point I have peeked and everything is good, from this point S calms down and just starts recording us, following us around with his phone whispering to it then laughing, A asks me for another tab. I go to get the tabs and they are gone, I start freaking out and thing go south from here for me and J, we get paranoid his parents will come down and find them before us, while looking we notice C is gone he went to his parents room, we were able to somehow get him back down without waking up his parents, then C begins freaking out going up and down the stairs then he says he needs to pee goes to the bathroom and can't and he keeps thinking he peed himself, he then strips down to his underwear and won't put clothes on and keeps itching himself saying he feels dirty

T+3:30 hours - haven't liked the trip much cuz its been mostly just people freaking out, at this point C takes a whole bar of xanax and chills. At this point things are good but J has been trying so hard to keep us together and I have been trying so hard to control C I never got to just trip out and at this point I just want to put headphones in and trip out to the black light which is all I've wanted to do all night but of course C put away the black light and S took my headphones and lost them.so we talk, eat watch YouTube videos and this part is enjoyable but I felt as though I should have tripped much harder 

T+7:00 we go outside to smoke and the sun is coming up and it's beautiful and me and J and C are outside, me and J have no jackets in the below freezing weather and just keep passing a vape while C packs us Gb using the sink inside, me and J take 2 gb and C takes 1.we go back in, I play music from my phone, put the black lights back in and this is where I fully tripped out, the specs of white from the carpet start moving around and making the lyrics then just dancing around, I hear a noise from the black light calling out to me, and everything had like 10 multicolored shadows, then I start just making these connections and the only one I remember saying was that, Acids have a pH of below 7 and bases have a pH of above 7 and bases are bitter and rc are bitter, so if the tab is bitter it ain't acid. Although that's not technically true I just make tons of connections like that that were amazing and so profound, but unfortunately whenever I smoke weed with any phyc I never remember the discoveries. After that I went to my sleeping spot, put on tame impala backwards/elephant and if you touch me i'll scream part 2(both fantastic trip songs) and just watched the CEV till I drifted away 

------------------------------------
Overall great trip, tripped again off 4 tabs 5 days later and watched jumanji, 2001 a space Odyssey, and fantasia and had another amazing trip, I highly recommend fantasia while tripping, it's amazing, I watched both of the fantasia on Netflix, preffered 1940 a little more cuz it was more beutiful and less of trying to tell a story like fantasia 2000. I am definitely going to get more, especially since all I have left now is 5 tabs of 25i,which I don't even want to look at after 1p-lsd


----------



## swilow

So far I like this. It feels like clean LSD. Which is like bathing in whipped cream...


----------



## maxade

is there much music enhancement?


----------



## al-laddin

Yes^^^ 

So....Got to take a day off work today and researched 200ug... WOW!  Plenty of music enhancement....I was lost in my music....in fact at one  point music created a full sensory landscape/virtual reality (extreme  synesthesia? ). I just closed my eyes and the music "filled in" all my  senses..like I was literally JUST music...but it was every sense at the same time..tactile, visual, etc...fantastic....About T+9:00 I took 1mg Kloni to "kill the lights"... was  feeling overstimulated and got tired of it. Love acid but prefer AL-LAD  for more casual trips these days...the longer lasting lysergics just  really physically wear me out nowadays. PS personally I cant tell the difference....great material but was hoping for a new experience. PSS 200UG is no joke! you have been warned..


----------



## mysticreven

I just got a few 100ug blotters and I plan on trying it out for the first time this weekend. I'm a larger guy around  6'1" 210lbs and usually take 2 100ug blotters of lsz or lsd when I had that, but the main problem when I upped the dose was that i had a lot of anxiety on my come up and also my joints were always pretty sore. Just wondering how the come up is on this? it sounds like most of you like it a lot and I'm very excited to have a longer trip. On LSD and LSZ it normally lasted around 10 hours and i always feel great until I go to sleep. Looking forward to 12 hours or more.


----------



## swilow

maxade said:


> is there much music enhancement?



Definitely, been listening to a mix of ambient stuff (Robert Rich, Stars of the Lid, Biosphere) and proggy psytrance and old goa and have found it most plesant. I basically walked around in the nearby hills in a trance for around  4 hours listening to beaitful synergistic music.






al-laddin said:


> Yes^^^
> 
> So....Got to take a day off work today and researched 200ug... WOW!  Plenty of music enhancement....I was lost in my music....in fact at one  point music created a full sensory landscape/virtual reality (extreme  synesthesia? ). I just closed my eyes and the music "filled in" all my  senses..like I was literally JUST music...but it was every sense at the same time..tactile, visual, etc...fantastic....About T+9:00 I took 1mg Kloni to "kill the lights"... was  feeling overstimulated and got tired of it. Love acid but prefer AL-LAD  for more casual trips these days...the longer lasting lysergics just  really physically wear me out nowadays. PS personally I cant tell the difference....great material but was hoping for a new experience. PSS 200UG is no joke! you have been warned..



I'm about at that's tage now to be honest, getting ready to drink a lili wee bit of ghb and then go to 'sleep'. I have found it to be pretty much indistinguishable from LSD, perhaps slightly more electric or blue. Effects are very slowly tapering.


----------



## Unawoo

Did 200 ug last week but I really don't want to talk about it (rebirth and mystic stuff) - very very strong, peek set in about 1 hour and lasted for 8 hours then waved away for the next 6.
This is much like one tab of sunshine from the 69/70's.
Back then being "wasted" had two meanings; loosing it but more importantly that the acid you are using is wasted. I found that above 500/600 ug there is no difference except for the length, same I believe for 1P.


----------



## swilow

al-laddin said:


> Hey Willow.....How do you feel about Raw Black metal like deathspell omega on 1p-lsd??? Did you get to indulge? Funny .....I actually ended up zoning in to some clandestine Blaze and Sargeist on my first flirt with 1p...I absolutely adore this style on acid/ mushrooms.
> 
> MysticReven.....1p is considerable stronger than LSZ...and if you take 200 ug of lsz AND lsd and find them equipotent your LSD is likely not as advertized. LSD is considerably more potent ...IME



I could imagine Clandestine Blaze being difficult to listen to, Sargeist not so much. Have you heard Mikko Aspa's project 'Nicole 12'? Yeah, its fucking nuts. :D 

I don't like raw BM but I love DSO's latter stuff from "Si Monumentum Requires Circumspice" on- epic, dissonant and hauntingly melodic stuff.  Allow me to bless with you with the devils blood and this:



Spoiler: video











I did listen to Autumn Aurora by Drudkh as I cam up yesterday, but they aren't exactly raw.



altitudes said:


> Willow, what do you mean by "blue"? Is it the sensation of that color or are you actually referring to feeling a bit down?



Purely sensation of the colour, I felt great for the majority of it and still do- some kinda afterglow.  It just felt more 'modern' and digital then LSD and the colour blue seemed to summarise that, butt I think its purely subjective sensory mixup. 

This stuff combines well with both DMT and MXE, though I had very small doses of each repeteaed multiple times.


----------



## swilow

Its a nice drug and subjectively almost identical to LSD. 

I took some 4-Aco-MiPT about 2 hours ago and it kicked the 1p in again. Feeling good


----------



## Transform

Looks like 1P-LSD does have a reaction with the ehrlich reagent to give a pink/purple colour: www.reagent-tests.uk/blog/1p-lsd-ehrlich-reaction/






crazynate386 said:


> Hey guys!! I'm new to blue-light but not to the experience of expanding my mind. This is my first time buying research chemicals online or any chemicals for that matter and i really hope the vendor that I chose doesn't just run off with my money or send me blank paper..... the western union thing won't post until the 9th of April and then I'm guessing it will take about two weeks to get here in the mail but I am super excited to try this stuff out. It has been about 2 years since I have tried any kind of mind expanding drug and I am really excited!!
> here is my plan: when the stuff arrive immediately pop in a 5 strip!! yay and then if it arrives b4 or on 4/19 I am going to give out 20 hits for free to celebrate the anniversary of the first intentional LSD dose that happened on that day 72 years ago by a wonderful man named Albert Hoffman (if my math is correct). I will also be celebrating my life because I literally believe that LSD is holy medicine and I would not be alive if it wasn't for LSD and mushrooms and Peyote. Then of May 27th at about 2:30 am I am going to meet my friend when he gets released from jail and we are each going to do 15 hits and wander arround until sunrise and then go inside for the rest of the trip once the sun is up. I really really hope i don't get screwed with this cuz I paid alot of money for this half sheet and I don't know how I would get my money back if I get bunked.
> Allright yay!!!!! my first post **high-fives the room**



Taking 5 doses of a new batch is a bad idea, taking 5 doses of a substance you've never even used before is an utterly terrible idea. 

Start with 1 and work your way up. This is not mis-sold street LSD. Every hit is consistent and 2 is a strong experience for most people.


----------



## Doldrugs

I would start with 1 tab for sure. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## crazynate386

*??? no0o0bs suck*

This is to transform.... I'm such a newbie i haven't figured out how to quote other peoples post yet.
A few other people have warned against such a high dose and i am giving it some thought. I belive that my first post may be slightly confusing. So to clarify: i have done LSD before just not 1p-LSD.
You say every hit is consistant but how can you be sure of what I am getting? The vendor I chose could just send me blank paper or 25-i or DOM or 2-bromo-drangon fly ( whatever the fuck that is). Hmmmm all the more reason to be carefull i guess.
I am not trying to insult your inteligence or the vendor you chose but lets be super realistic there is no way to really know what i am getting. This is my first time buying anything online other than stuff off of trusted vendors like E-bay and amazon. 
I am realizing as i write this post that mabey it dosen't belong on this thread because what i am going thru is ainxiety about my purchase and what i will do if it arrives. That is why my first post seems scatter brained because i am worried. Please don't say that mabey I have no buisness buying stuff online if i get this nervous. Screw that!! This is an awesome oppurtunity for me and other people here and if i have to live with a bit of ainxiety to get a chance to have this experince then so be it!
That being said dose any one have an idea about with thread or forum will be better suited for just talking out my worries about sending money over seas to anew vendor that i have never used b4 and not having a way to test to see if it is real? Yes i know about extasydata.org but it would cost $100. 
I guess i just want to talk. I have never used a forum b4 and I didn't know how cool it ould be to talk like this. Thank you for suggesting that I take less perpetual dawn and transform. I suppose this is what bluelight is all about.

I will try and make my post more readable by using proper parragraph stucture and stuff


----------



## Transform

If you think it could be something other than what it's sold as then you should really not even be taking it, let alone taking 5 doses. 

If you are as unsure about its identity as you say then your first step would be to test it with the ehrlich reagent. If you don't get a reaction then I'd put it in the bin. Given the other factors here I would be comfortable assuming it was genuine if it gave a positive reaction.


----------



## swilow

crazynate386 said:


> This is to transform.... I'm such a newbie i haven't figured out how to quote other peoples post yet.
> A few other people have warned against such a high dose and i am giving it some thought. I belive that my first post may be slightly confusing. So to clarify: i have done LSD before just not 1p-LSD.
> You say every hit is consistant but how can you be sure of what I am getting? The vendor I chose could just send me blank paper or 25-i or DOM or 2-bromo-drangon fly ( whatever the fuck that is). Hmmmm all the more reason to be carefull i guess.
> I am not trying to insult your inteligence or the vendor you chose but lets be super realistic there is no way to really know what i am getting. This is my first time buying anything online other than stuff off of trusted vendors like E-bay and amazon.
> I am realizing as i write this post that mabey it dosen't belong on this thread because what i am going thru is ainxiety about my purchase and what i will do if it arrives. That is why my first post seems scatter brained because i am worried. Please don't say that mabey I have no buisness buying stuff online if i get this nervous. Screw that!! This is an awesome oppurtunity for me and other people here and if i have to live with a bit of ainxiety to get a chance to have this experince then so be it!
> That being said dose any one have an idea about with thread or forum will be better suited for just talking out my worries about sending money over seas to anew vendor that i have never used b4 and not having a way to test to see if it is real? Yes i know about extasydata.org but it would cost $100.
> I guess i just want to talk. I have never used a forum b4 and I didn't know how cool it ould be to talk like this. Thank you for suggesting that I take less perpetual dawn and transform. I suppose this is what bluelight is all about.
> 
> I will try and make my post more readable by using proper parragraph stucture and stuff



Hey dude, welcome to Bluelight  It certainly would be easier if you structured the post a bit more, but its still readable. You've mentioned the exact reasons why taking 5 (or 15) is not a good idea. You cannot know what it is, and some of the other candidates could very well be lethal when you take that amount. You've literally got nothing to gain and everything to lose if you mess this up; take 1/2 to 1 hit and see how you feel. You can't exactly _un_take a drug, but you can always take more.

There's really no place on Bluelight to discuss your concerns about purchasing stuff on the black-market. There are forums all over the web for that though, but Bluelight is here to talk about what you do once you do receive the drugs... Just relax, I'm sure everything will work out, but if it doesn't- well, you've learned something  

Have fun


----------



## foolsgold

Toltec said:


> If this is like The 60's & 70's LSD... i would defiantly not take 5... Have some Xanax on hand for Enki's sake
> I'll be trying this out Next week, & because i'm familiar with LSD at those does ima goanna go for 200ug... I want to be reminded of my Orange Sunshine or 4 way window pane experiences back when.. I will know... Can't wait for a descent brain reset....
> 
> I am great full for the MP3 players...
> Who remembers having to temporally brake out of the LSD trance, by having to, get up,  and turn a record  or a cassette tape over while not remember' n what the play button looks like... or is



the is no need for silly dosing with this chemical you will end up just ruining it for yourself


----------



## TheMoney

I took like 140ug's the first time and had a good trip, but I didn't really trip THAT hard (it was a good trip, don't get me wrong, I'm just used to 35-50mg+ 2c-e doses every time I trip), then over the weekend I took 360ugs and that was the hardest I've ever tripped in my life. I've only ever taken high doses of 2c-e before, like, really high, lol, but I had never anywhere near that much LSD... and it was totally different. I had so much clarity, I wasn't confused about anything like I would get on 2c-e, like, on high doses on 2c-e electronics become so hard to use, the wires just multiply, etc. but on this I could type, I could think, I could use all my devices, It was amazing. That was one of the most amazing experiences of my life, for sure. IDK, like, I just felt the whole universe put in perspective, and I could feel my soul reaching out through my ribcage, and it felt so good, it was so euphoric. It was like rolling euphoric, like I was blowing up - I never felt that way before on 2c-e or shrooms and it was even more intense than MDMA. I feel so good today (a day and a half later). I had a similar kind of experience on a very high dose of 2c-e where I was affected for like a month afterward, but that experience wasn't anywhere near as euphoric or like... I didn't feel the ego dissolution nearly as much on 2c-e. I plan on taking 400ugs in a month and then 500, etc. I really want to explore this.


----------



## Delsyd

foolsgold said:


> the is no need for silly dosing with this chemical you will end up just ruining it for yourself



200ug doesn't seem like a very extreme dose. It's just 2 hits, and if you have experience with LSD and other psychs then it shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## Doldrugs

Delsyd said:


> 200ug doesn't seem like a very extreme dose. It's just 2 hits, and if you have experience with LSD and other psychs then it shouldnt be an issue.



This stuff is surprisingly strong. I find AL-LAD to be underdosed but I think these tabs should probably be 75 ug. I have a naturally high tolerance for psychs, but two tabs of this was intense.


----------



## foolsgold

Delsyd said:


> 200ug doesn't seem like a very extreme dose. It's just 2 hits, and if you have experience with LSD and other psychs then it shouldnt be an issue.



no sorry i was meaning the is no need to be dropping 5 hits ive drop 2 at once but that was on the tail end of my first trip on this stuff and i mixed in stims as well


----------



## TheMoney

Doldrugs said:


> This stuff is surprisingly strong. I find AL-LAD to be underdosed but I think these tabs should probably be 75 ug. I have a naturally high tolerance for psychs, but two tabs of this was intense.



I don't really have a good frame of reference for LSD because I never took high doses of it before, but 3 1/2 tabs blew me away. I never tripped so hard in my life. I've taken really high doses of 2c-e, but this was totally different. If I just laid back I felt like overwhelmed, like I wasn't in control, I was just experiencing everything and I could barely see my hands and the floor, it was nuts. I could take back control and do whatever I wanted, but I felt like drunk on it and I didn't want to take back control, I just wanted to sit back or lie down and just let whatever was happening, happen. It felt like I was being absorbed back into the universe, it was super euphoric.


----------



## Delsyd

Doldrugs said:


> This stuff is surprisingly strong. I find AL-LAD to be underdosed but I think these tabs should probably be 75 ug. I have a naturally high tolerance for psychs, but two tabs of this was intense.



I believe that this stuff is definitely strong. Especially compared to LSD hits, which I think are usually dosed significantly lower than 100ug a hit. 
I haven't tried it yet but look forward to doing it to compare to LSD and AL-LAD, which are my favorite psychedelics.
Would you say 1 hit of this is equivalent to 2 hits of street acid? In your opinion are the effects different to LSD or identical?


----------



## al-laddin

Delsyd said:


> I believe that this stuff is definitely strong. Especially compared to LSD hits, which I think are usually dosed significantly lower than 100ug a hit.
> I haven't tried it yet but look forward to doing it to compare to LSD and AL-LAD, which are my favorite psychedelics.
> Would you say 1 hit of this is equivalent to 2 hits of street acid? In your opinion are the effects different to LSD or identical?



After having tried these tabs (1p)and knowing that they are fairly reliably dosed...in fact more reliable than any darknet or street source, I can tell you that the strongest tabs Ive ever had (90s in san francisco) where probably about 80-90 ug because one hit of 1p is like two hits of MOST acid going around for the last decade and a half. People are misinformed greatly about tabs...most people generally think their hits are 100 ug... but yeah to answer your question....1x 1p = 2 x "street tabs"

I personally have only noticed that the come up takes a little longer for me....many people say that the visuals might be toned down a hair...but this could be subjective


----------



## foolsgold

i think the is less head fuck with these than most other psychedelic of this type more a clean mashy mongyness creeps out


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Man I've got to try these

Just freaks me out getting perforated paper through the mail from overseas.....that is like life in prison.....love to try it but that is not worth the risk


----------



## mr elusive

Longtime BL viewer, first time poster. 

Myself: 200lb male mid-20s, 6' 4"
Daily Medication: 800mg meprobamate twice daily for anxiety & 1-2mg Xanax sublingual for appetite. 
Daily cannabis & nicotine smoker, occasional drinker 
Psychedelic Experiences: Cannabis, mushrooms 7-10 times, LSD twice, ketamine 15-20 times, limited RC use (mxe once), nitrous oxide (alone & with mushrooms & once with LSD)

T+0min -- Chewed up 2 tabs of 100micrograms propionyl-LSD. Left paper under tongue while occasionally chewing for 15-20min then gulp.

T+30-45 min -- Comeup noticeable. Bodily nervousness present, I dissolve 0.5 mg Xanax sublingually. 

T+45-60 min -- Accelerating comeup. Time dilation & visuals begin.

T+60-120 min -- Talked to friend who came by for a bit, was not interested in what he had to say so eventually terminated the conversation & went to bed with headphones & a blindfold. 

T+2-4 hrs -- This was the peak. Phenomenal visuals, perhaps a slight difference versus LSD (as with music) but I have minimal lysergamide experiences. Definitely noticed similar geometric CEV patterns & audio-visual synesthesia (music/sounds altering visuals immediately).

T+4.5 hrs -- 120mg ketamine intramuscular. As with LSD it hit in less than 2 minutes versus 5 min normally (with no other psychedelics).

T+5-7 hrs -- Indescribably beautiful things are everywhere. I cannot quite remember all of it, but it felt like a k hole and/or a secondary peak of the ergotamine experience. The K was too high of a dose & caused too much amnesia (I normally will do 160-180mg IM of k alone). This is my second experience combining K with an ergoline, the first was with LSD & 135mg was too much, next time 100mg perhaps.

T+7.5-12hrs -- Emerging from my augmented kittyflip, everything is beautiful & "everything is everywhere." The air is thick with beautiful shapes and colors around me. I contemplate how stupid I am for over inflating my problems in my own head with my social anxiety when I can find such beauty in a single aspect of life...how badly am I limiting/handicapping myself? I would describe this as somewhere in between a third/final peak and a strangely pleasant LSD and/or K comedown.

T+12hrs -- I have had enough fun for one experience and have almost come back down to baseline but am still hyped up and cant sleep. After a high dose (5-6mg) of Xanax I fall asleep. Definitely a 12+ hr trip.

T+48hrs --- I have written this trip report two days later. No afterthoughts. Not sure what to make of all that I went thru.

Edit: I have tried some other psychedelics now that I think back. Ibogaine Hcl at 1400mg was insane & very overwhelming, not to mention the nausea (if not for antiemetics prior I would've definitely vomited). I have also tried salvia extract smoked, didn't break thru, was scary, didn't repeat. I have also taken ecstasy tablets & "Molly" powder but those are not strong hallucinogens in my opinion (enjoyable of course). I've also been thru the gauntlet of addictive drugs, was hooked on opiates (oxy & then H) for 5-6 years (including injection) but no opiates or opioids for years now. I've taken stimulants (cocaine, Ritalin, focalin, adderall, Dexedrine & yes a bit of meth)...& am currently prescribed Ritalin, I prefer it to the amphetamine salts bc it produces less anxiety. I do not take it daily & never got the euphoria others get from stimulants (esp vs opioids). I have taken as many different benzos as feasable. Xanax, Valium & oxazepam are my favorites for antianxiety & Halcion/triazolam & Dormicum/midazolam are my favorites for insomnia. 

Back to the propionyl-LSD...quite enjoyable & interesting. Will repeat the experience with three tabs next time, see how magnificent the experience can become...

As for issues of legality I have none with any of the substances I possess because I am blessed enough to live in the wonderful state of California, which passes progressively better laws in regard to drug possession. Last November some voter ballot initiative was passed making all possession of personal amounts of all drugs only misdemeanors (& even then at discretion of the officer). That of course is on top of other laws here (including medicinal cannabis of course). Now I have no idea what a personal amount of ketamine or LSD is but I would assume 1g ketamine & 10 pieces of LSD blotter (now the blotter dose, is it specified??). To all those wondering I never trip outside my home & never have had a need to possess more than 1g k or more than ten tabs of acid. But with this substance, I do wish to have more than ten pieces because I fear bans in Europe occurring that could kill this propionyl-L off the market. Then this would go the way of ALD-52. Also if someone were charged using the analog act in the US for possession of propionyl-L I suspect the closest schedule 1 analog they would use against such a person would be ALD-52.


----------



## Doldrugs

foolsgold said:


> i think the is less head fuck with these than most other psychedelic of this type



I disagree completely.


----------



## Listening

al-laddin said:


> After having tried these tabs (1p)and knowing that they are fairly reliably dosed...in fact more reliable than any darknet or street source...



Just to be sure I'm understanding: Are all the tabs (that are currently being sold) prepared by the same source?


----------



## Incunabula

Listening said:


> Just to be sure I'm understanding: Are all the tabs (that are currently being sold) prepared by the same source?



No, the powder was put for sale a couple of weeks ago. And as willow earlier in the thread got some which (supposedly) were 200 ug, it seems some one is already laying their own blotter.

The source that had all currently available lysergamides synthesized, made some white blotters with "1-p-lsd" printed on them. They are 100 ug.


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

There is definately more than one person laying these blotters whether or not claims of 200ug blotters are true.
I don't think there is any need for 75ug blotters - 100ug is a nice balance - it will give a starter an actual real feel for what LSD trippings like without being too strong. 200ug isn't a huge dose if your used to tripping on acid - but it might be a lot to sell it by...it might be quite a ride for some, if new to the game or believing their black market sources  as to LSD dose. No dose will suit all so 100ug is about right.


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

TheMoney said:


> I don't really have a good frame of reference for LSD because I never took high doses of it before, but 3 1/2 tabs blew me away. I never tripped so hard in my life. I've taken really high doses of 2c-e, but this was totally different. If I just laid back I felt like overwhelmed, like I wasn't in control, I was just experiencing everything and I could barely see my hands and the floor, it was nuts. I could take back control and do whatever I wanted, but I felt like drunk on it and I didn't want to take back control, I just wanted to sit back or lie down and just let whatever was happening, happen. It felt like I was being absorbed back into the universe, it was super euphoric.



God if your just used to 2C-E this stuff must be just beautifully clear and euphoric and bodyload free. 2C-E is very monged and confusing and any euphoria is tempered. Something creepy about it and heavy on the body. Interesting but odd. This stuff is major league.


----------



## Transform

Doldrugs said:


> 1P doesn't easily or consistently react to ehrlich.



I have just been through the entire thread, I've seen a couple saying it doesn't and four saying it does.

How old is your ehrlich reagent? Bearing in mind that it's not the most stable of reagents and even in the fridge has a life of about 6 months.

There is some info about the test results with fresh reagent here: www.reagent-tests.uk/blog/1p-lsd-ehrlich-reaction/


----------



## Doldrugs

My reagent is fine, I keep it in the fridge and I tested it with other chemicals and got strong, instantaneous reactions. How many of the posters saying it reacts to 1P actually did the test? Have you reagent tested 1P, transform?


----------



## Don Luigi

I found this stuff to be very forgiving compared to LSD. I can't properly compare though because I've never had a known dose of LSD and the biggest was probably not even above 180ug, although impossible to say.

The visuals were very nice on this, OEVs and CEVs. Very nice headspace, music synergy was very good, and it is rather euphoric. However, this is just one trip. I will know a little better during my next when I plan on taking 300-500ug.


----------



## al-laddin

So....Ive got some info to add :D 

If the propionyl addition to  this stuff indeed makes it a prodrug and not an active chemical of its  own ...then basically what you have is just LSD .. The addition only  acts as a time release mechanism . This seems to be the case based on my  experience with it and the anecdotal reports Ive read. It indeed seems  to be a slow burner....taking longer to develop and approach the peak. 

In  regards to 1p-lsd I have consistently heard the following. This seems  to support the speculation of it being a time release version of LSD. 

-slightly less visual than LSD
-the experience is slightly more forgiving than LSD
-not quite as intense as LSD
-takes longer to come up

If  the above points are accurate representations of the 1p-LSD experience  then "time release LSD" may be an accurate description of 1p. 

 This  is great because a slower onset may introduce the drug into the system  more gradually thus avoiding the shock of a fast and hard onset. This  may be a gentler version of LSD in this regard...and may be preferred by  some folks. Sometimes too intense of an onset can shock and confuse the  tripper and may send him/her spiraling out of control. On the other  hand, other more thrill seeking types may be underwhelmed by 1p's lack  of "punch".


----------



## Solipsis

Basterds : (

1P is illegal in my country because they originally conveniently banned alkylamides of lysergic acid, and while it was probably meant for all amides on the acid function like diethylamide of LSD, or like LSB, LSP... oops 1-propionyl is that, too!

So maybe check your country's legislation to avoid accidental problems...


----------



## Doldrugs

al-laddin said:


> If the propionyl addition to  this stuff indeed makes it a prodrug and not an active chemical of its  own ...then basically what you have is just LSD .. The addition only  acts as a time release mechanism . This seems to be the case based on my  experience with it and the anecdotal reports Ive read.



You can't draw that conclusion based on experience and anecdotal reports. You're just guessing.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I tripped straight balls on 250 ug two days ago- I am only now after sleeping all yesterday able to put this together.

I tried to take notes, and they go like this:
8:20 AM:
250ug 1p-LSD swallowed, one chew
9:15 AM:
Starting to feel awesome!!!!!!!
12:45 pm
Some strange things going on...
3:15 pm
The nature of reality, it can be so beautiful if we let it!!!  The infrastructure remains the same!!!!
6:12 pm
Still trippin, thought loops are crazy, not very visual


I will now try to put this in order.

Okay, so After returning home from a doctor's appt. I get home around 7:30 am and proceed to take a long shower and straighten up a bit, then making my way to the fridge and carefully taking two tabs off my strip, and cutting half of one off of one of the end tabs.

I stare it down for a bit, then chew it once and swallow them down, with the half tab getting in my throat, so I take a drink of apple cider.

I sit down to read for awhile, then after a bit realize i am too excited to concentrate, so I put on some cartoons.

Gradually I realize things are starting to feel weird, like whereas usually my thoughts would stack in a neat pile, now they are being stacked slightly to the left or the right, as if they were a stack of papers- before they would be a neat stack, now they are forming a much more messy one- the corners of the thought pages are not syncing up.  I realize what a profound psychedelic thought that is, and check the clock, it is about an hour since I dropped.

I decide to take a walk outside, and I realize I am TRIPPING BALLS.  The sky, the grass, they are all connected to themselves as concepts and to other concepts, and all the while my impressions are being stacked like paper, and they are getting more and more out of sync.  So I sit down on a log, and try to focus, and I realize I can guide the paper impressions into syncing up, and then I think I wonder what would happen if I stacked the next page perpendicular to the last?  I don't know what happened with that, I got distracted and somehow ended up back inside.

I look at my hand, as that always seems to get my trip going into over-drive, to see and understand how my body works, and suddenly notice the patterning geometry- it is cartoonish interlocking designs IDENTICAL to the ones I get when I am on LSD, but different from AL-LAD.

I realize my focus has expanded to include my peripheral vision, and I am taking in all the information of my visual sense at once and with no filter, and I weep a little bit, as I had been trying to find a substance that would do this for me, just like the acid I used to eat back in the 90s, but not AL-LAD, or LSZ, or really any of the RCs have been able to give me that.

So I explore my house in panorama vision, with colors being different than usual.  Greens are still green, but they are attached to meanings and ideas now in a way I can't explain.

I crack a glow stick and head into the bathroom- IT IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  I hold it right to my eyes and watch the broken ampoule float in the glowing solution, seeing how amazingly complex the interactions between the air and liquid and glass and plastic are, and how I ignore things like this every day.

Eventually I wash my hands and the cold water feels SOOOOOOOO GOOOD, I honestly can not even impart the incredible truths held in the sensory input of that cold water.  It tasted blue, if that makes any sense, and the sound from the tap smelled like, and I know this is going to sound weird, smelled like the lighting in my highschool hallway from way back in the day, which I noticed when I was originally tripping back in the 90s.

There was a lot more, but it's too much and too abstract to put into words.

Here are the cliff notes:

Other than the ones on my body, there was no geometry or real visuals of any kind, no closed eye visuals that I remember, but I was in child like bliss for so long I didn't really spend much time looking for them.

At first I thought that this substance just is a head trip with no visuals, but then I remembered that there were many trips I had on Lucy back in the day which were similar, it is a crap shoot as to what you get sometimes.  Also, I tripped on AL-LAD two weeks ago, so that could have something to do with that.

All I know is that the acid 'feel' and head trip and spiritual undertone are DEFINITELY HERE with this one.  Synethesia was FULL BLOWN and gloriously beautiful, and the body load was more of a body high, with no nausea and feelings of electric joy coursing through me starting about 50 minutes in.  It's been so long since I dropped real acid I don't remember it feeling like this, reminiscent of MDMA actually.

All in all a great trip, but it lasted a LONG TIME.  I think the pro-drug theory might be correct, as it would come in waves and I experienced what seemed to be several distinct peaks and was still having thought loops at about 10pm.

Even now I still have a bit of panorama vision, which is awesome since I am able to find things a bit easier.  I tend to focus too narrowly and will thus miss things that are right in front of me, especially my keys on a cluttered table.  I have had no trouble picking things out of the scenery since my trip ended and I hope to retain this ability.

I just wish there had been some more visuals- all I got was maybe ten minutes of patterns on my body, leading to a realization of how delicate and incredibly intricate our bodies and cardiovascular system are.  Whereas on AL-LAD, I can usually follow that thread and eventually see into my body, getting kind of x-ray vision and profound joy at it's complexity, on 1p-LSD I got distracted onto something else and then there were no more appreciable visuals.

This one is a (pleasant) punch to the face guys, this is a FULL ON PSYCHEDELIC, and the road can be bumpier than AL-LAD.

Contrasting the two, I also found that 1P-LSD messed with my ability to communicate whereas AL-LAD does not do this, even on the strongest of trips.

Take it for what it's worth, but it's definitely active.


----------



## Transform

Doldrugs said:


> My reagent is fine, I keep it in the fridge and I tested it with other chemicals and got strong, instantaneous reactions. How many of the posters saying it reacts to 1P actually did the test? Have you reagent tested 1P, transform?



Yes, but how old is it? I tested and got a light purple reaction.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

the least AL-LAD I have taken in one sitting has been 300 mics.  On my first dance with the compound I was seeing a woman in the trees, like the background of the trees I was picking out the shape of a woman, sitting on a bough, undulating and beckoning to me and laughing- it was incredible, and on that same voyage I was able to get x-ray vision and see into my arm as I would flex my fingers, and was able to follow my vascular system back to my glowing heart.

It was incredible, but I remained grounded through all of it, and it was spiritually lacking.

Most of my AL-LAD experiences have been similar, very visual but shallow.

What kind of visuals did you get from the 1p?

I am hoping I am able to develop good visuals from this substance as I have had strong Acid trips before that were less visual and more headspace, so I may just chalk the lack to set and setting.

But please, share!

has anyone gotten detailed and strong geometry or patterning or closed eye visuals from this compound?  If so what dosage?


----------



## Doldrugs

AmoebicMagician said:


> this sounds like AL-LAD almost to a T- what did the blotters look like?



It's less visual, more mental, stronger per blotter, and longer in duration. It's quite different.


----------



## TheMoney

is 5 days long enough to wait in between trips?


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I find two weeks to be about optimal, but ten days will have you pretty much at baseline

but it also depends on the substance, there have been times I've had really lackluster LSZ experiences three weeks after last use, after about a week or five days if the dose is raised slightly you can acheive peak effects, but this is not recommended by me


----------



## DoeJohn

If I've had 380ug of dnm acid and thought it was underwhelming but strong (visually weak), but had some local acid which was incredible visually, and have tried both allad at 300ug mixed with pot/mdma, and lsz at 300ug mixed with pot/mdma and thought those trips were fucking stronger than the 400ug of dnm lsd, do you think 200ug of 1plsd to be easily manageable at potentially zero tolerance?

I have maybe 20-40 acid trips under my belt and general experience with various drugs. What about mixing it with 125-150mg of mdma/mda? How about mixing it with maybe 30-50mg of mxe instead of mdma/mda?

Also: anyone tried this with Noopept?


----------



## TheMoney

I think I'm gonna trip. I took 350ug on Saturday night, 500ug tonight should be equivalent doing some research http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2qvcw79&s=6#.VSc99fnF-Vo (found this in another thread on here)

Edit 3h later: I am tripping REALLY hard, like, getting lost in the carpet, getting lost in anything right now... but I can feel, at the same time, I should have waited longer in between trips. I don't know if I've ever tripped this hard but it doesn't have quite the same magic feel as it did a week ago.


----------



## al-laddin

AmoebicMagician said:


> the least AL-LAD I have taken in one sitting has been 300 mics.  On my first dance with the compound I was seeing a woman in the trees, like the background of the trees I was picking out the shape of a woman, sitting on a bough, undulating and beckoning to me and laughing- it was incredible, and on that same voyage I was able to get x-ray vision and see into my arm as I would flex my fingers, and was able to follow my vascular system back to my glowing heart.
> 
> It was incredible, but I remained grounded through all of it, and it was spiritually lacking.
> 
> Most of my AL-LAD experiences have been similar, very visual but shallow.
> 
> What kind of visuals did you get from the 1p?
> 
> I am hoping I am able to develop good visuals from this substance as I have had strong Acid trips before that were less visual and more headspace, so I may just chalk the lack to set and setting.
> 
> But please, share!




I hoenestly cant find much difference to acid visually at this point. I have now had 200ug of this compound and it was visually incredible. I did get CEV geotry and OEV hologram geometric overlay. Also spirit/deity faces with shimmering coins/paisley type designs flowing from it like a mandala. I want to say they were atypical acid visuals....but I fucking swear acid NEVER ceases to surprise me with how malleable the visual expereicne is...sometimes its more phen-like "cold/mechanical" sometimes its majestic tryptamine and othertimes its strange acid collages of vegas casinos and UFOs with dayglo baboon faced scorpions coming out of the exhaust ....This 1p definetly felt "crystalline" in this way....it could show me anthing....but only further experimentation will tell.


----------



## TheMoney

I've never taken that much LSD before, 500ugs. When I came up, like the first hour and a half, holy shit, I felt so good, it was like last week, like my soul was orgasming or something, it was incredible, then I just started to trip too hard hahaha. After 2 hours or so, I was just like getting lost staring at my carpet, hahaha, it was wild, that was for sure, but the moments were I felt like I did this past weekend were definitely less and I feel like I wasted some of my shit, TBH. I watched *Oslo, August 31st* and omg, that was like the worst decision ever. Great movie, but holy shit that was like my life playing before my eyes while I'm on 500mics of fucking acid and oh my god. I got caught up so much into that storyline and the existential crisis that guy was going through, and his suicide, just like holy fucking shit. And it's just passed a few days anniversary of another BL'ers OD from 2011 (nchz) who I still remember every year and who I've been thinking about a lot recently, and that was just like too much to fucking handle emotionally. Jesus christ.

I feel better now though, lol.  Definitely going to wait longer in between trips and keep my dose around 350ug in the future... although, we'll see. That'll probably be how I approach my first trip back in like a month, but I really want to test out higher doses, like 500ug again, with a longer wait in between trips and maybe 700ug+. Although, if it's just getting lost in the carpet and how long I wait in between trips doesn't add any more magic to it, then IDK if that high of a dose is worth it.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I feel like I got gipped out of the visuals.

I had hologram pattern overlays on my body, and ONLY on my body, of paisley designs and peace signs and swirling cartoonish letters, but it was very faint compared to my last AL-LAD experience, and once I was focused on something else there was not any visuals to be repeated.

Then again, I remember the first maybe fifteen times I did acid how different the effects were each time.  Sometimes I would have crazy visuals, sometimes I would notice 'the pattern within the pattern' in a brick wall or a tree's greenery, or even a painting with organic things in it.  I remember I used to do this naturally without drugs all the time when I was little, seeing ants and monsters in the wallpaper print.  Anyways, one day I would be 'seeing the writing on the wall' and another time I would be getting strange effects of different parts of wood grain or patterns jumping to the fore, and still other times there was just a strange head trip that I still can literally taste after all these years when i listen to the music I was hearing during those experiences.

So maybe it's just too early to tell.  One thing is for sure though, the spiritual teacher is inside this one.  more ability to show you things and heal things (not always a pleasant experience to be healed, what is that saying, pain is the feeling of your body putting it's self right? I think the same goes for your mind)

Whereas I was able to coast through AL-LAD and other novel lysergimides without too much introspection, 1P-LSD held my face right up to some really unpleasant parts of me, and after accepting that that was a good thing, I felt renewed, and I have re-discovered a profound joy at just being alive to take in breath even if I accomplish nothing else in my life.  I had been wanting spiritual epiphany, but all I got from the other lyserigimides was a light show and a pale shadow of anything appraoching lasting and positive change, although AL-LAD does act as a kind of anti-depressant for a week or so after dosing.

I'm glad people are getting visuals, that malleability is a hallmark of the good old Lucy, whereas I feel like many of the newer analogues are much more predictable.  There is a reason it's called a trip, you don't know where good Lucy is going to take you, whereas when you drop AL-LAD, you know you're gonna have a ball, and you have a pretty good idea how things are going to go, and that is also something that is valuable.



TheMoney said:


> I've never taken that much LSD before, 500ugs. When I came up, like the first hour and a half, holy shit, I felt so good, it was like last week, like my soul was orgasming or something, it was incredible, then I just started to trip too hard hahaha. After 2 hours or so, I was just like getting lost staring at my carpet, hahaha, it was wild, that was for sure, but the moments were I felt like I did this past weekend were definitely less and I feel like I wasted some of my shit, TBH. I watched *Oslo, August 31st* and omg, that was like the worst decision ever. Great movie, but holy shit that was like my life playing before my eyes while I'm on 500mics of fucking acid and oh my god. I got caught up so much into that storyline and the existential crisis that guy was going through, and his suicide, just like holy fucking shit. And it's just passed a few days anniversary of another BL'ers OD from 2011 (nchz) who I still remember every year and who I've been thinking about a lot recently, and that was just like too much to fucking handle emotionally. Jesus christ.
> 
> I feel better now though, lol.  Definitely going to wait longer in between trips and keep my dose around 350ug in the future... although, we'll see. That'll probably be how I approach my first trip back in like a month, but I really want to test out higher doses, like 500ug again, with a longer wait in between trips and maybe 700ug+. Although, if it's just getting lost in the carpet and how long I wait in between trips doesn't add any more magic to it, then IDK if that high of a dose is worth it.



I know what you mean. Even if all the subjective effects are there, that 'trip magic' only gets stored up so quickly.  It's like jizz.  If you go blowing your load all the time you eventually run out of juice, it takes time to get back up to peak efficiency.  I think we only have so much 'spiritual jizz' in us, and Acid and certain other psychedelics release it in one big whopping soul orgasm, you feel it in that certain bliss when the curtain is pulled back, kind of like, but very distinct from, MDMA, where everything is good and you are just so amazingly thankful you are able to experience this moment as a living entity in the universe at this exact moment.

About two weeks and you'll be ready again.  I used to think it had to do with coming 100% back to baseline, but in all truth an incredible acid trip can RESET WHAT BASELINE EVEN IS and make you a much happier well adjusted person.  You don't have to have completely negated the last trip, you just need to give enough time for your brain to get it's legs under it.


----------



## perpetualdawn

"spiritual jizz" - that's pretty funny


----------



## AmoebicMagician

AmoebicMagician said:


> but it also depends on the substance, there have been times I've had really lackluster LSZ experiences three weeks after last use, after about a week or five days if the dose is raised slightly you can acheive peak effects, but this is not recommended by me


I think that is just the character of LSZ, sometimes I take it and trip balls, but most time I barely get anything at all out of it.  Seems completely random whether you're tripping for 8 hours + or just on the verge on 450 mics

For me LSZ very rarely, regardless of time between experiences with lysergamides, very rarely evolves into anything approaching full on psychedelia.  I have found AL-LAD to be much more predictable, and I hope that while effects may be variable like it's big sister, that 1P is consistently 'something' rather than just barely or almost 'something'



DoeJohn said:


> If I've had 380ug of dnm acid and thought it was underwhelming but strong (visually weak), but had some local acid which was incredible visually, and have tried both allad at 300ug mixed with pot/mdma, and lsz at 300ug mixed with pot/mdma and thought those trips were fucking stronger than the 400ug of dnm lsd, do you think 200ug of 1plsd to be easily manageable at potentially zero tolerance?
> 
> I have maybe 20-40 acid trips under my belt and general experience with various drugs. What about mixing it with 125-150mg of mdma/mda? How about mixing it with maybe 30-50mg of mxe instead of mdma/mda?
> 
> Also: anyone tried this with Noopept?



Depends on the vendor.  most times Lucy-herself-almighty-the-queen is characterized as underwhelming the strength of the tabs has been suspect or outright proven to be overstated, the best dnm tabs out right now are (supposedly) verified via lab at ~110ug.  If you are not getting it from an extremely trusted vendor, I would say you probably got under-dosed tabs.  Looking back to the old days, other than some white blotters I got way back in the day literally every street acid source I would acquire from was over-stating the dosage of their tabs either from honest misinforation on their part or deliberate hype in trying to sell off their wares.

Depending on dosage Lucy can feel like several different drugs, with effects from microdosing being different from threshold which is different from heavy which is different from crazy, etc.

I have found with acid that until you reach higher dosages you will get some or most of the psychedelic phenomena, but once you get to a certain threshold be prepared for level 8 geometry.

I once took an entire ten strip of green gel tabs back in the day because I had gotten pink ones of the same design before that apparently had degraded due to poor storage, and so I thought same design, same potency.

That was one of the hardest trips of my life, with ideas and concepts taking on physical visual form in the guise of glyphs or pictograms that were part of a 'mother language' that I somehow could understand perfectly but did not communicate in words but in basic ideas and feelings completely unable to be expressed via spoken or written english or german.

There was one point where as I was peaking my friend asked me if I wanted to go to 'the woods', which meant this place we had made for ourselves on this overgrown farm land that abutted behind my buddy's house.  The concept of 'the woods' appeared to me as a locust with a fluffy tree head glyph in three dimensions that summed up the idea of 'the woods' perfectly, and then branched out into beams of light that formed other glyphs for 'river' (a winding line forming a vortex leading to a wave), animals (a luminous cat's eye), and ticks, which wasn't really ticks so much as 'parasite' or 'bad life thief' which was a completely black on black shiny like obsidian jagged object that looked kind of like a tear in the universe.

Thus far that has been my only time experiencing type 8A geometry or visuals, I am curious if they can be evoked with 1p-LSD

With AL-LAD I can get something similar to level 8B geometry, in that I can focus in on my body and kind of explore through my blood vessels and see how my body works, and to a degree my brain- but I have never had the full blown understanding of the mind's deepest processes that is apparently the hallmark of level 8B


----------



## blistersinthedark

willow11 said:


> I could imagine Clandestine Blaze being difficult to listen to, Sargeist not so much. Have you heard Mikko Aspa's project 'Nicole 12'? Yeah, its fucking nuts.



LOL
Between Shpongle and Phish references, a Mikko Aspa project is pretty much the LAST thing I'd have expected to see mentioned on BL.
And also the last thing I'd like to hear while tripping! Straight up noise is another thing though.


----------



## TheMoney

AmoebicMagician said:


> I know what you mean. Even if all the subjective effects are there, that 'trip magic' only gets stored up so quickly.  It's like jizz.  If you go blowing your load all the time you eventually run out of juice, it takes time to get back up to peak efficiency.  I think we only have so much 'spiritual jizz' in us, and Acid and certain other psychedelics release it in one big whopping soul orgasm, you feel it in that certain bliss when the curtain is pulled back, kind of like, but very distinct from, MDMA, where everything is good and you are just so amazingly thankful you are able to experience this moment as a living entity in the universe at this exact moment.
> 
> About two weeks and you'll be ready again.  I used to think it had to do with coming 100% back to baseline, but in all truth an incredible acid trip can RESET WHAT BASELINE EVEN IS and make you a much happier well adjusted person.  You don't have to have completely negated the last trip, you just need to give enough time for your brain to get it's legs under it.



Yeah, I agree. I feel like 2c-e is acid with better visuals but no magic, and that acid trip last night was still acid, I had some magic, but not as much as I did before and it ended up just being a crazy visual trip, which I didn't even like as much as I would have on 2c-e. Lesson learned. It was still a good trip though.


----------



## Seph

So as it's seeming this is more than likely a prodrug to Lucy and  I was just wondering if anyone has had issues with reintegrating into normal life with either this or acid or have either purely alterered reality for anyone / opened a part of the brain which should totally be left closed ? Just as I'm not a very experienced Lucy user just a handful of times and was quite curious of this (regardless of set or setting)


----------



## al-laddin

AmoebicMagician said:


> I have found with acid that until you reach higher dosages you will get some or most of the psychedelic phenomena, but once you get to a certain threshold be prepared for level 8 geometry.




Yes interestingly acid can give you full spectrum effects at low doses....and AL-LAD seems to be a compound which lacks in the visual department until you dose high. Its interesting how many people say that AL is "more visual" than acid bc I find it less so. Further, I found what visuals I did get to be muddled in the background and/or underdeveloped...for lack of better words. In my experience LSD is the superior chemical for visuals but I havent yet taken an enormous dose of AL-LAD. I find the higher I go the more muddled my senses get in general. I find that the clarity and lucidity begins to lessen and that unfortunate bc I like LSD for its lucidity. AL-lAD was very stoning for me and I felt more high on a cannabis-like drug than a lysergamide TBH. 



AmoebicMagician said:


> 8A geometry or visuals, I am curious if they can be evoked with 1p-LSD
> 
> With AL-LAD I can get something similar to level 8B geometry, in that I can focus in on my body and kind of explore through my blood vessels and see how my body works, and to a degree my brain- but I have never had the full blown understanding of the mind's deepest processes that is apparently the hallmark of level 8B



I have heard of this 8A and 8B gemotery....can you explain what it is though?



blistersinthedark said:


> LOL
> Between Shpongle and Phish references, a Mikko Aspa project is pretty  much the LAST thing I'd have expected to see mentioned on BL.
> And also the last thing I'd like to hear while tripping! Straight up noise is another thing though.




HA yes indeed. I suppose Im a rare breed ...unfortunatly many "black metallers" follow the whole meat head hessian dogma...Im not one of them....but how can you say that psychedelics do not compliment hypnotic sound of black metal....I dunno....bu I dont think Im the only one the likes to mix the two! 



Seph said:


> So as it's seeming this is more than likely a  prodrug to Lucy and  I was just wondering if anyone has had issues with  reintegrating into normal life with either this or acid or have either  purely alterered reality for anyone / opened a part of the brain which  should totally be left closed ? Just as I'm not a very experienced Lucy  user just a handful of times and was quite curious of this (regardless  of set or setting)




Well...yes it can profoundly change you....but so can meditation. They have found that the brain enters similar states. The difference is that psychedelics kick the doors of perception open while meditation slowly changes how you percieve/interact with the world. I would say that if you use acid wisely you will be fine....but dont be alarmed if you see the world differently....all experiences change us...even on a neurochemical level...acid can be an intense experience....thus an acid trip will change you to a greater degree than the mundane experience of walking to the corner store to grab a beer, for example.


----------



## swilow

blistersinthedark said:


> LOL
> Between Shpongle and Phish references, a Mikko Aspa project is pretty much the LAST thing I'd have expected to see mentioned on BL.
> And also the last thing I'd like to hear while tripping! Straight up noise is another thing though.



Yeah, I feel like this is almost blasphemous. The Grateful Dead would be mortified :D 

I only really knew his work through Deathspell Omega. I think Nicole 12 is quite disturbing. I don't get the power electronics obsession with paedophilia. 

This song is fucked up, and really not nice to listen to ever (hence the NSFW) . I commend the ability for a musician to make something really effecting though.


*NSFW*: 











edit:



			
				Faggott said:
			
		

> And as willow earlier in the thread got some which (supposedly) were 200 ug, it seems some one is already laying their own blotter.



I feel about 75% confident of the strength of these tabs. But, of course, I and they could be misinformed. I didn't find 1 to be really strong, but more then enough to get me having a full-on, clean acid trip (I could think of it in no other way, this was basically LSD imo). I didn't notice a really increased come-up, because LSD itself always takes hours to get going for me. Perhaps slightly longer or more gradual. Either way, I felt a lessened anxiety and sense of disturbance during the comeup. I guess this is what was being called "extended-release" LSD. 

I would imagine that 1P-LSD is lightly less potent by weight...?

FWIW, I think I got mine from a 'hobbyist' I was in contact with so I can't really confirm their origin.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

al-laddin said:


> ...I have heard of this 8A and 8B gemotery....can you explain what it is though?...



A great resource for geometry in general
explanation of 8A geometry, what Tim Leary called unlocking the 8th circuit of human conciousness
http://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/8A_Geometry_-_Exposure_to_semantic_concept_network

Here's something on 8B, although I have never experienced it full blown, or at all depending on what definition you go by
One thing is for sure though, level 8A was one of the most profound and beautiful experiences of my life, and for literally years afterward, any time I was inclined to feel sad I would recall that amazing experience and realize that after that everything else is gravy.
http://psychonautwiki.org/wiki/8B_Geometry_-_Exposure_to_inner_mechanics_of_consciousness

That site also has good info on subjective effects, and K-holes, as well as directions to navigate them better



Seph said:


> So as it's seeming this is more than likely a prodrug to Lucy and  I was just wondering if anyone has had issues with reintegrating into normal life with either this or acid or have either purely alterered reality for anyone / opened a part of the brain which should totally be left closed ? Just as I'm not a very experienced Lucy user just a handful of times and was quite curious of this (regardless of set or setting)



I have never, even during crazy crazy CRAZY trips ever been unable to function after a maximum of three days.

The trauma comes from really believeing that you will never recall how to interact in human society again, because once your ego disappears, all the knowledge of niceties and complex and subtle human interaction are gone.

just remember it always comes back.

What helped me was to make a sign in dayglo letters that says this:

REMEMBER:
this will be over far too soon, enjoy it and remember you can never not find your way back
focus instead on making the best of this rare situation and thrum with the beauty of the machinery of the universe.

oh, and then I tape that somewhere conspicuous

holy crap, I just re-read that geometry article, and in it they make mention of 'ego stacking'

That is literally exactly what happened but I did not have words for it in my last trip report.

Where my thoughts were stacking on top of each other in a messy way that left their corners not synced, and this had profound psychological effects.

Looks like 1p really is the real deal


----------



## Doldrugs

al-laddin said:


> AL-LAD seems to be a compound which lacks in the visual department until you dose high.



That's really odd. I find AL-LAD to be powerfully visual at every dose and so does everyone else I know. At lower doses visuals are pretty much the only effect.


----------



## Seph

Thanks al-Ladin and amoebic magician both of you's have given me a very good outlook on this matter because sometimes during the come up esp ones that just seem to hit a little quicker make me quite anxious n make me think that it might be a bit much , but I am careful and try to in a sense ween my way up to the higher does with my highest being 150mics and that was in my opinion intense . Maybe I've just sensitive receptors . But anyway thanks guys I should be attempting to get some of this next week (hopefully I can get it ordered ok but I do hve a trusted vendor so ie full faith in the product ) once I sample it there will most definenly be a tr put up and if it's good more bought before any bans come through :L peace


----------



## al-laddin

Seph said:


> Thanks al-Ladin and amoebic magician both of you's  have given me a very good outlook on this matter because sometimes  during the come up esp ones that just seem to hit a little quicker make  me quite anxious n make me think that it might be a bit much , but I am  careful and try to in a sense ween my way up to the higher does with my  highest being 150mics and that was in my opinion intense . Maybe I've  just sensitive receptors . But anyway thanks guys I should be attempting  to get some of this next week (hopefully I can get it ordered ok but I  do hve a trusted vendor so ie full faith in the product ) once I sample  it there will most definenly be a tr put up and if it's good more bought  before any bans come through :L peace



No Problem, I  would say that if you can trust yourself you will be fine...really think  about that...I for one at this point in my life cannot trust myself on  an 8th of mushrooms...I dont trust I could handle that right  now....maybe I could indeed, but better safe than sorry. do a quick  google search about how psychedelics are being studied on humans again.  Most of these studies have shown really startling reslults as effective  treatment for mood disorders....far far far above standard psychiatric  treatment.... Granted theses studies show that they are very careful  about dose , set and setting. Its important that you treat psychedelics  this way to if you have any concerns about negative long lasting  psychological effects.... It is still maintained that these compounds  are not physically dangerous. The only real risk would be your exact  concern. I took somwhere between 500-700 ug of LSD back in  highschool....I wigged out....really horrific trip that left me very  traumatized. I had many problems that lasted about 8 years....and then I  tried mushrooms at a very low dose for the first time....this positive  effect that the mushrooms had nearly cured 80-80% of the psychological  symptoms from the bad acid trip. So it can really go both ways....just  treat it as you would a chainsaw....you wouldnt be reckless with a  chainsaw right?




Doldrugs said:


> That's really odd. I find AL-LAD to be  powerfully visual at every dose and so does everyone else I know. At  lower doses visuals are pretty much the only effect.



It  is indeed odd...bc I expected it to be more "visual"....it certainly  grealy enhanced color saturation and visual acuity and such....but at  this level of color saturation and tracers I was getting would have  produced CEVs and OEV geometry on LSD or mushrooms....It was like the  visuals were removed....My tripping partner said the exact same thing on  our last trip on AL-LAD....I found that the body high /euphoria was the  most pronounced aspect of AL-LAD. However, I have not taken high doses  yet...I have been conservative with it to get a feel for it and to make  sure my body can physically handle it. But at average doses it seems to  be quite lacking in the OEV/CeVs for me and several others I  know....also it seems to produce its visual aspects in a different  way....kind of like how codeine and ibuprofin are both painkillers but  they produce their painkilling effects differently....this is the only  example I can think of off top and admittedly this may not be a great  analogy.


----------



## pinkpapaver

I tried 1 100ug a couple of weeks ago and just felt a bid odd from  it.  A few days later I tried 2, and again just felt odd, cold but did get mild visuals as I was going off to sleep.  On Friday just gone I took 500ug and it was lovely.  Very beautiful.  This was my first trip and I will be glad to have more trips.  I will write a proper trip report but it took about an hour to come on and I would say lasted about 7 or 8 hours.  I watched the grass grow and the brickwork turn in to colourful celtic knot work.  The clouds into fractals, celtic spirals, Nottingham lace and tartan,  I'm just a bit disappointed that I needed to take so much to get effects.  I was pretty functional and still in the real world as it were.

Yes I look forward to doing it again next pay day and while I'd like to get a bit deeper into it think I will stick at this dose, try and cleansen myself of heroin which I think may be stunting it a bit and see how it goes then.

lots of circles, and lots of order... but no leaders.  Yes, I found the uniformity upset me a little.  (well, disappointed ..hard to express)  and yes, I think part of it is relaxing and being able to let go to go with the flow which I'm quite bad at.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Doldrugs said:


> That's really odd. I find AL-LAD to be powerfully visual at every dose and so does everyone else I know. At lower doses visuals are pretty much the only effect.



It's the same for me, but every once in awhile some enzyme or something inside me must be slightly different, because while usually visuals are the only part of the AL-LAD trip I can almost 100% count on, sometimes I will get a great surprise

I dosed one weekend at 300 mics, which is my standard dose, and I had some good visual, but other than that a pretty lackluster trip

Then the next friday, not even a full week later, I drop another 300 out of the same batch and I literally melted into a puddle of consciousness that almost became one with my surroundings.  I was actually taken off guard so much that I had to take a xanax, something I almost NEVER do except as an absolute last resort because A) it steals a large part of the magic, and B) finding your way back into good headspace and staying there is INCREDIBLY good practice for doing the same thing while sober, and is frankly one of the most positive things about tripping in general.  If you can pilot your way back into good headspace you have basically leveled up as a psychedelic human brain pilot, and that is a skill people spend fortunes on in psychotherapy pursuing.

even during the melting though, my head was together enough to communicate normally, it's almost like AL-LAD has a built in social autopilot or something, there's never any: "How do these strange humans work? What does the bright color on the end of the females digits signify?"


> Originally Posted by *pinkpapaver*
> 
> 
> I tried 1 100ug a couple of weeks ago and just  felt a bid odd from  it.  A few days later I tried 2, and again just  felt odd, cold but did get mild visuals as I was going off to sleep.  On  Friday just gone I took 500ug and it was lovely.  Very beautiful.  This  was my first trip and I will be glad to have more trips.  I will write a  proper trip report but it took about an hour to come on and I would say  lasted about 7 or 8 hours.  I watched the grass grow and the brickwork  turn in to colourful celtic knot work.  The clouds into fractals, celtic  spirals, Nottingham lace and tartan,  I'm just a bit disappointed that I  needed to take so much to get effects.  I was pretty functional and  still in the real world as it were.
> 
> Yes I look forward to doing it again next pay day and while I'd like to  get a bit deeper into it think I will stick at this dose, try and  cleansen myself of heroin which I think may be stunting it a bit and see  how it goes then.
> 
> lots of circles, and lots of order... but no leaders.  Yes, I found the  uniformity upset me a little.  (well, disappointed ..hard to express)   and yes, I think part of it is relaxing and being able to let go to go  with the flow which I'm quite bad at.


opiates do mess with a trip if you do them a lot. especially  methadone.  Don't know why, but it removes a whole level of the  experience.


----------



## 6-allyl

My first taste of 1P-LSD recently @150mic.
Have plenty of experience with different psychedelics. More recently Al-lad, which I tend to dose @225-300mic for the best balance of effects.
I found 150 of 1P to be one of the most enjoyable experiences I have had in recent years. In a Pepsi challenge, I would be unable to distinguish from her more esteemed cousin. Astonishingly clear and well defined visuals and full body euphoria. Music appreciation also excellent. Beautifully serene and tranquil afterglow the next day and feeling completely refreshed within 48hrs.


----------



## Xorkoth

I actually took many years to properly trip on LSD.  I had taken a good handful of hits even a couple of times, more than my friends, and I would never break through a threshold state.  Then finally last summer I took 5 strong hits at a festival and really tripped, and ever since I still require larger than normal doses of LSD but I am able to trip on reasonable dosages.  It's like I had to break through in order for it to affect me normally.  I found the same to be true of psychedelics when I hadn't done many but LSD seemed to have this effect moreso than anything else I've ever tried.  



AmoebicMagician said:


> I was actually taken off guard so much that I had to take a xanax, something I almost NEVER do except as an absolute last resort because A) it steals a large part of the magic, and B) finding your way back into good headspace and staying there is INCREDIBLY good practice for doing the same thing while sober, and is frankly one of the most positive things about tripping in general.  If you can pilot your way back into good headspace you have basically leveled up as a psychedelic human brain pilot, and that is a skill people spend fortunes on in psychotherapy pursuing.



I agree with this completely.  Working through negative headspaces has resulted in some of the most positive and tangible benefits for my life, because now I am much better at doing it all the time.  It's really been a blessing.  This is specifically why I also advocate benzos only as a very rare last resort, or after you've come down but are still stimulated and need to sleep (if necessary).



> even during the melting though, my head was together enough to communicate normally, it's almost like AL-LAD has a built in social autopilot or something, there's never any: "How do these strange humans work? What does the bright color on the end of the females digits signify?"



I notice this as well.  DOC also has this effect for me.  No matter how intense things are I can basically socialize normally, or easily at least even if the things I'm saying aren't totally normal. :D


----------



## Doldrugs

AmoebicMagician said:


> even during the melting though, my head was together enough to communicate normally, it's almost like AL-LAD has a built in social autopilot or something, there's never any: "How do these strange humans work? What does the bright color on the end of the females digits signify?"



That's my experience on low and medium doses, but not on high doses. I've been completely disintegrated by high dose AL-LAD.


----------



## ranzlon

So i recently acquired some 100ug blotters from a well known european vendor and gave it a try a few days ago. I cut one blotter in to two identical sized halfs and consumed one of those sublingually(kept it under my tongue for 25mins then swallowed it). I had two beers before since i was a bit nervous. I could feel it kicking in within 30mins. I felt great rushes of euphoria and music sounded amazing. Visuals were subtile but undoubtly present. I'd say its absolutely indistinguishable from lsd(the blotters i usually consume are obtained from reliable darknet sources and dosed between 100-160ug). Went to bed after 9 hours but was still feeling it. Sleep was easy and the next day i felt great, like really calm, concious and less anxious. Sorry for not going in to detail, but feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## ranzlon

Usually i love to be outside exploring the woods or nature in general when im on acid, but since i moved to a big city this is not possible anymore without planning to do so. The touch of grass under your bare feet while tripping on acid is simply amazing. Again,  i am not able to tell the difference between 1p and classical lsd.


----------



## perpetualdawn

Yeah music + nature + lsd + good people is pretty much as good as it gets as a human being. I too get the urges to be outside when tripping, and I used to think everyone does, but I've been stuck inside with other people tripping who seemed to have no inclination to leave, which confuses me.


----------



## jammin83

perpetualdawn said:


> Yeah music + nature + lsd + good people is pretty much as good as it gets as a human being. I too get the urges to be outside when tripping, and I used to think everyone does, but I've been stuck inside with other people tripping who seemed to have no inclination to leave, which confuses me.



Agreed. Being inside can be panic inducing for me. Sometimes I need the open sky!


----------



## ranzlon

Is there anyone who had an uncomfortable experience on 1p-LSD? I read all reports i was able to find but not a single one contained difficult experiences or experiences that are not also typical for LSD.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

xorkoth said:


> i always want to go to the woods when i'm tripping.  Fortunately i live in them and in the middle of hundreds of square miles of forest so it's pretty easy for me.



you are so lucky



> I love the woods too... I live in a very large Ponderosa Forest... it is  easy to get lost in there....   we have to keep an eye out for  Bears, coyotes etc... coming across a heard of Elk is amazing to say the  least..



Haha, there was a time when I lived with some cats who had to keep rifles handy at all times in case of bears- that could get weird- your trip sitter with a lever action slung over his shoulder while out on safari. 

As for indoor tripping, every once in awhile I will feel like my head or brain or consciousness is just too big to be contained indoors, and it will kind of make me feel stifled or trapped to be inside.  Contrarywise, there are also times when I will step outside during a peak and feel my 'soul-self' expand into the sky with nothing to stop it and I fear I will be dispersed too thinly to remain a conscious entity, from a solid organism, to a liquid, to a gas, to sparsely spaced atoms of something incredible that can no longer interact because the gulfs between them are just too great.

But yeah, outside is almost always better than in.


----------



## perpetualdawn

ranzlon said:


> Is there anyone who had an uncomfortable experience on 1p-LSD? I read all reports i was able to find but not a single one contained difficult experiences or experiences that are not also typical for LSD.



I expect this is because the kind of people who are adventurous/confident enough to test out 1P-LSD (and report on it here) are usually pretty experienced trippers. I would expect 1P-LSD to be as difficult/non-difficult as LSD itself.


----------



## ranzlon

perpetualdawn said:


> I expect this is because the kind of people who are adventurous/confident enough to test out 1P-LSD (and report on it here) are usually pretty experienced trippers. I would expect 1P-LSD to be as difficult/non-difficult as LSD itself.


Okay maybe i should rephrase my question: has anybody encoutered effects that are not typically associated with LSD?


----------



## stanleyK

Or 1p is more on the ALD-52 side (which is chemically closer to 1p than lsd)


----------



## ranzlon

stanleyK said:


> Or 1p is more on the ALD-52 side (which is chemically closer to 1p than lsd)



Sorry, but i dont get what you are trying to point out.could you elaborate on this?As far as i Know there are no reliable reports on ALD-52, besides shulgins notes. There are quite some people who claim to have consumed ald52, but no one actually performed a lab test. Please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I thought that the concensus was that the orange sunshine was in fact LSD-25 and the ALD-52 business was just a way to avoid jail time by claiming they producing a non-scheduled chemical.


----------



## stanleyK

Hoffman was the first to make it and test it. It was known to produce less anxiety, less visual and to be less potent and toxic than LSD.
But the info aren't clear. Some say it's a pro-lsd (which is what have been told about 1p), but in the other hand Hoffman could tell a difference in toxicity in rats. Go figure.
Anyway 1p is very similar to ALD-52 (structuraly).


----------



## Solipsis

^ Yes apparently, Nichols suggested that in a disclosed e-mail, and furthermore you might expect these drugs to act as pro-drugs for the actual active metabolite LSD... but as has been pointed out ALD-52 and 1P may cross the blood brain barrier faster.


----------



## ranzlon

stanleyK said:


> Hoffman was the first to make it and test it. It was known to produce less anxiety, less visual and to be less potent and toxic than LSD.
> But the info aren't clear. Some say it's a pro-lsd (which is what have been told about 1p), but in the other hand Hoffman could tell a difference in toxicity in rats. Go figure.
> Anyway 1p is very similar to ALD-52 (structuraly).


Thanks, my bad. was a little confused since you didnt quote perpetualdawn's post. Did you already try it(1p)? If so, would you mind sharing your experience?


----------



## stanleyK

ranzlon said:


> Thanks, my bad. was a little confused since you didnt quote perpetualdawn's post. Did you already try it(1p)? If so, would you mind sharing your experience?


It's on his way. I'll share my experience when I will have the pleasure to try it.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

100ug yesterday evening
I think it was too close to my last dose, just barely not there

Some weird thought patterns, slight time distortion

Don't feel like i tripped really, just a really good mood listening to elvis costello all night.
Music is AMAZING, still, at this point it is +~12hrs and everything is pretty much normal but

Almost more stimulant/euphoric than psychedelic.

Last experience slightly more than a week ago


----------



## ranzlon

AmoebicMagician said:


> 100ug yesterday evening
> I think it was too close to my last dose, just barely not there
> 
> Some weird thought patterns, slight time distortion
> 
> Don't feel like i tripped really, just a really good mood listening to elvis costello all night.
> Music is AMAZING, still, at this point it is +~12hrs and everything is pretty much normal but
> 
> Almost more stimulant/euphoric than psychedelic.
> 
> Last experience slightly more than a week ago


Do you have the blotters from a european vendor with the structure printed on one side and "1P-LSD" on the other? How about visual effects? Had half of a blotter a week ago and will try a full one in about week.


----------



## ranzlon

AmoebicMagician said:


> yes, same ones.
> 
> I love those guys and that blotter, class act grade A lysergamides all around.  This may be the golden age of psychedelics of our generation, that we will tell the kids later on, much like cats from the sixties talked about delysid:
> 
> "you kids with your ray gun blasters and music radiation devices don't know about the good old days, when for a short while you could get novel lysergamides legally- it was in the words of my generation 'the shizzle for rizzle'"
> 
> And not really much visually.  Maybe some light tracers, not colored and a bit of edge melting on objects with sharp corners



Hahaha.. btw i had the same kind of visuals with only 50ug. Some one stated that when tested with reagent this compound will take quite some time to produce a reaction and this might be due to hydrolysis. Also there is this theory about 1p beeing a prodrug that will hydrolyse into lsd. please dont get mad if my next question/hypothesis is complete bullshit, since im not very familiar with chemistry, but wouldn't it be possible to simply dissolve 1p-LSD in water and wait for a day or two(my assumption is that a catalyst is not needed, from looking at the reaction with ehrlichs). One could test the solution with ehrlichs from time to time to see if there is a difference in reaction. Would this help to get information for the prodrug/hydrolysis theory?
Again if this ist BS let me know.


----------



## stanleyK

ranzlon said:


> Hahaha.. btw i had the same kind of visuals with only 50ug. Some one stated that when tested with reagent this compound will take quite some time to produce a reaction and this might be due to hydrolysis. Also there is this theory about 1p beeing a prodrug that will hydrolyse into lsd. please dont get mad if my next question/hypothesis is complete bullshit, since im not very familiar with chemistry, but wouldn't it be possible to simply dissolve 1p-LSD in water and wait for a day or two(my assumption is that a catalyst is not needed, from looking at the reaction with ehrlichs). One could test the solution with ehrlichs from time to time to see if there is a difference in reaction. Would this help to get information for the prodrug/hydrolysis theory?
> Again if this ist BS let me know.


Water is not the only condition for hydrolyze. You also need an extreme ph condition that doesn't occur in the mouth (but might in the stomach).


----------



## sekio

Strongly basic pH will cause isomerization of LSD to iso-LSD (& also 1P-LSD to iso-1P-LSD). So you may not want to use something like sodium carbonate or hydroxide. 
Ehrlich's reagent has ethanol, water, and concentrated hydrochloric acid and so will hydrolyse 1PLSD much faster than something like neutral distilled water.

I think the best way to cleave the N-acyl group is enzymatically in your body  Amides are very stable due to resonance, and as a result most amides are not very easily cleaved - e.g. breaking ergopeptides to lysergic acid usually needs concentrated acid or base and heating for the reaction to proceed. This is for the better, otherwise the diethylamide on LSD would be much more metabolically labile.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

ranzlon said:


> Hahaha.. btw i had the same kind of visuals with  only 50ug. Some one stated that when tested with reagent this compound  will take quite some time to produce a reaction and this might be due to  hydrolysis. Also there is this theory about 1p beeing a prodrug that  will hydrolyse into lsd. please dont get mad if my next  question/hypothesis is complete bullshit, since im not very familiar  with chemistry, but wouldn't it be possible to simply dissolve 1p-LSD in  water and wait for a day or two(my assumption is that a catalyst is not  needed, from looking at the reaction with ehrlichs). One could test the  solution with ehrlichs from time to time to see if there is a  difference in reaction. Would this help to get information for the  prodrug/hydrolysis theory?
> Again if this ist BS let me know.



You might be on to something with the stomach acid idea.  When I  gummed it took a REALLLLLLLLY long time to do anything, when I chewed  and swallowed it was on me like smoke on doo-doo pies


----------



## Inzo

Tested 200ug of this recently and was blown away. I have a few worries though. When the wood grain starts to move in circles like a snake and spiral around and around until you follow it to the center and a sea horse looks to be there sitting swaying back and forth but the spiral is going and going into the center as its never ending and the center is an abyss maybe?  Then the tree limbs out side seem to be connecting to your body and i feel as if im part of the trees and that the trees have life to them just as me. Okay, this 1p is the real deal it seems. But what about the feeling of jaw tightness and clamping down on my tongue? Is that something i should worry about or hope its not borderline seizure? Never had a seizure before and have a lot of experience with psychs. Just wondering. A 4-ho-met trip did the same thing to me one time. What is this feeling? With psychs i always manage to pull through wierd sensations like that. Extreme stimulation im guessing? Everything felt and looked silky, metallic shimmering with 3d qualities to everthing. Even after effects wore off. This is something very special it seems.


----------



## sekio

Today I sublingualed the one hit I've graciously received from an anonymous benefactor, this seems to me like a slightly more rapid acting version of LSD.

It had a more rapid comeup than "normal" cid, but otherwise very similar if not identical headspace.


----------



## ranzlon

Inzo said:


> Tested 200ug of this recently and was blown away. I have a few worries though. When the wood grain starts to move in circles like a snake and spiral around and around until you follow it to the center and a sea horse looks to be there sitting swaying back and forth but the spiral is going and going into the center as its never ending and the center is an abyss maybe?  Then the tree limbs out side seem to be connecting to your body and i feel as if im part of the trees and that the trees have life to them just as me. Okay, this 1p is the real deal it seems. But what about the feeling of jaw tightness and clamping down on my tongue? Is that something i should worry about or hope its not borderline seizure? Never had a seizure before and have a lot of experience with psychs. Just wondering. A 4-ho-met trip did the same thing to me one time. What is this feeling? With psychs i always manage to pull through wierd sensations like that. Extreme stimulation im guessing? Everything felt and looked silky, metallic shimmering with 3d qualities to everthing. Even after effects wore off. This is something very special it seems.



Muscle tension and convulsions are actually side effects that are often reported after use of lsd, so i guess thats nothing to worry about. I also experienced extreme jaw tightness when coming up but it ceased as the trip continued.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Jaw tightness is the hallmark of the real deal

Every time I've noticed the jaw tightness before the ride started it has meant that mind and body are somehow in sync and it is going to be a pants off ride to the center of the sun at 186,000 mph


----------



## maxade

I took this with zero effect. I also take an MAOI. Could this be the reason or the vendor?
Trying some from another place soon


----------



## ranzlon

maxade said:


> I took this with zero effect. I also take an MAOI. Could this be the reason or the vendor?
> Trying some from another place soon



There is a thread on this subject:
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/422836-Lsd-maoi-game-over

There are some reports mentioning that the effects of lsd are weakened or suppressed by MAOIs, so it appears to be obvious that this might also apply for 1p-LSD. But this is highly speculative.


----------



## roi

From my experience, MAOIs extend the duration of LSD for a few hours, the trip is less stimulating and more relaxed. Still a trip though.


----------



## Inzo

AmoebicMagician said:


> Jaw tightness is the hallmark of the real deal
> 
> Every time I've noticed the jaw tightness before the ride started it has meant that mind and body are somehow in sync and it is going to be a pants off ride to the center of the sun at 186,000 mph




Thats reassuring. Reading that its a hallmark of the real deal makes complete sense to me cause thats exactly what i thought. After 8-9 yrs of diffferent psychs and even some hoffmans, WOW, dalai lamas and few others prints. This was something entirely beyond me and i guess its cause its 99% pure or so and accurately dosed. ALL those blotters cant compare to what i experienced. The real deal at last. The purest 1p that can be made is a big difference then anything ive ever experienced.


----------



## ranzlon

Help?!?! said:


> Well I'll knew within a week given proper circumstance. Do you mean people have reported no effects?



There are reports of people experiencing barly any to no effects at all. But for now we dont know if this is due to the blotters they bought, respectively the vendors they bought it from. Just read the whole thread, there is quite some information besides all the off topic talk.


----------



## Inzo

sheekle said:


> In what ways was this 1P better than regular LSD? Like the WoW, Dalai Lamas, etc.



Well, in a lot of ways. Mainly just the intensity and certain effects it produced i've never encountered before really. OnLY on DMT i experienced magical and incomprehensable effects. This trip produced effects ive heard about but never really believed until now like a movie scene unfolding in front of me on this wood grain cabinet. The trees out side were still but i seem to be stretching out to them and feeling there presence or life. I didnt see my self stretching but thats what it felt like in my head.. This shit gets in your brain and i felt everything in ways that were like beyond my understanding. That the best i can describe it.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

One of the best trips I ever had was on windowpane acid from the 70s that had been in some dude's stash for years in a safe deposit box while he was in jail.

Until that day all I had had was blotter that people kept telling everyone was WAY stronger than it was.

Those panes were like flat jolly ranchers, thick thick thick, and STRONG STRONG STRONG.

Since they were all 4-panes I assumed it was like the acid of today where you had to eat a couple to realy get anything to happen.

So, because it had been sitting in a box for years and years, and I didn't really realize what the deal was I ate an entire 4-strip.

Until that day I thought that a lot of what was said about psychedelics was bullshit, like scenes of going to the moon, fully immersive and real seeming panoramas...

the weird thing is I remember ALL OF IT, much better than many of my less intense trips.  There was much less confusion, and no fear to speak of, just all of a sudden it was on me.  After 40 minutes I thought it was so degraded it was bunk, then out of nowhere I dropped a pencil (I was in class at the time) and it seemed to take FOREVER to hit the ground.

I tried to speak, but it came out in slow motion 'oooooooh shiiiiiit!!!!'

all of a sudden there was writing on every surface.  not just abstract designs, but writing in big bubble letters in english, german, and other languages, all that I could understand perfectly.  I looked at the blackboard and saw what looked like someone had erased a message there, but I could still see it glowing in after image- it said 'the beatles' which is weird, since I didn't really listen to them at the time.

I realized at one point I could stop time and live in an instant forever, and I realized that there were hints of this in ancient stories and mythologies, that humans deserved this, it was a piece of us, this feeling, the way of being...
It was all so beautiful.

Such things I was shown.

I walked a meadow peopled by entities in the frozen time in my mind, and they told me, and this is where it gets REALLY CRAZY WEIRD

They told me that I had to meet a being named Mescalito, and that he would show me things.

Fast forward a few years and I ate a HUGE amount of san pedro cactus and Mescalito appeared to me, and I asked him for proof that this was real...

AND HE GAVE ME PRECISE INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO PROGRAM MY VCR AT THE TIME.

AND IT WORKED

This was not something I could have figured out on my own, it was such an esoteric and bizarre way to do things, I had to hit menu like eight times and put in a code, it was NUTS, and it ACTUALLY WORKED.

Call me crazy if you will, but I swear Mescalito is real.

Anways, that windowpane trip was incredible, and a good known dose about a couple hundred mics of real LSD will do some amazing things.

There is a BIG REASON it took over the counterculture movement, it is literally the keys to the kingdom, and if I had tripped on bullshit watercolors prints after dropping sunshine and windowpanes in the 60s and 70s, I'd be calling modern acid bullshit too.


----------



## Inzo

yeah i think it has to do with the purity somewhat and how its accurately dosed and advertised accurately. Your right , when damn near 100% of lsd enters your system its something i dont think is as common as people think. Maybe 96 or 97 % pure but i think even that margin of impurities has a significant effect on the entire experience. or with  acid these days the dose is probably exaggerated. All i know is about 200ug of 1p which is believed to be 99% pure is something so different that i cant believe after all these yrs with all the 2c's and DOX and tryptamines and others that ive tested this one experience had things in it that were beyond my imagination. Except DMT . DMT is still very unbelievable cant be described in words.


----------



## Dave42UK

Trip Report (Bio Hazard Suit and Safety Goggles and Hardhats to be worn at all times) !
  Drugs Used (1P-LSD) (5f-akb48)
  ROA LSD blotter chewed and swallows
  5f-akb48 Smoked pure powder eyeballed (not recommended please be careful active at microgram.)

  +1 LSD hits home and my mood is instantly elevated in under 30 mins (the world seems a better place on LSD)
  +2 LSD is King (This is what the human brain needs, something quite magical is happening inside me, my thoughts are very clear, and calm, 
  +3 OK this is were I fuked up big time (3 grams of 5f-akb48) used a scoop yes a fucking scoop to load up a spliff with around 75% tobacco and 25% ABk58) estimating I had around 50mg, if I knew this substance was active in microgram range I would never have done this) I am not stupid I have used all drugs safely but these new noids seem to be to potent for unexperienced users. I would appreciate if someone would let me know if average dose is 5 micrograms, how many does is 50Mg, (I know where I went wrong, but thinking about it, even if I did dose correctly I think the effects and experiences would have been similar if not so extreme.
  +3.1 Once drag on the spliff and I am instantly comatose. Can’t move, really euphoric and happy, but locked in my body, had another drag on the spliff and my whole world came crashing down. My body was numb, I could not feel anything, touch anything, or move anything, it was like I was no longer in my body, and it was just a empty vessel. I thought fuck sake I really done it now, what if I stay like this, I was not paranoid I just accepted my fate I am now on higher level of existence, and I have freedom to go anywhere, without the limits of my physical body.


  +4 I think the Noid was starting to lose its potency and the LSD came back and added a more spiritual spin on the trip, it was amazing. We all know why LSD was banned by the government. Its not because its dangerous, its because it opens the mind, and invites creativity and empathy, sharing, caring, understanding, forgiveness, hindsight, vision, ecstasy, (all positive emotions which makes us better people) the governments of the world would rather we all thought the same thing, and make us easier to control.
  +5 I think I have died and gone to heaven my body is sexually activated, I cant feel anything but my sexual appetite just went through the roof, time to find a girlfriend quickly.
  +6 Had the best oral sex imaginable, the gf was not on LSD or Noids, when I came I thought my insides came to. (is this is female orgasm I think it may well be) Best sex of my life, it will never feel this good again, I know that, the human brain is hardwired for reward, once its rewarded you will probably never reach that same experience again, although it can happen it will most likely still be amazing but not as intense as or enjoyable as the first time.
  +7 Still sexually aroused, My groin feels like it going to explode, what has done this, I have feeling this is not LSD related , this is NOID, and CB2 activation, and as there are CB2 receptors in the groin this would explain why I am more horny than ever.

  +8 Chill out listen to music, it sounds mazing, Pink Floyd, (I start to wonder off in the thoughts and I am at peace with the world, if I died right now, it would not bother me, my mind Is open and ready to leave this tired old body and (I’m 42 ) pink Floyd comfortably numb seems to have a new meaning, the guitar solo nearly had me crying with joy
  +9 One more Drag on the same spliff I built at the start of the trip, and this is straw that broke the camel’s back. I am instantly comatose, heavily sedated and puke my guts without warning, somehow I fell of the bed, and got to the bin and puked in there 3 times, (wtf this was not nice and I felt I might have actually puked up my guts (or some other major organ) Being sick like this was very distressing and embarrassing for man. Isn’t that what teenagers do when they drink to much, so really I am now better than teenager I puked my guts and fucked my night up.

  +10 I say to myself what are doing, this is not enjoyable my bin is full of vomit, I probably lost all the vitamins and nutriments by body need. Promised myself would not smoke anymore noids, and flushed nearly 3 grams 5f-askb48 down the toilet. 

  +11 Took 1 Co-Dydramol to kill the LSD trip (fell asleep woke up the next day not feeling to bad, then looked over at my bin, and the reality of last night hit home. It really did happen
  Next day stayed in bed and tried to recover. Feel ok by the afternoon and start playing COD MW3 and find that I am still the same person, and able to play skillfully online and this gives me encouragement that I must be ok.

  Please heed the warning do not smoke 5f-akb48 in any amount’s it is dangerous and interferes with homeostasis (LIFE) of the human body, your organ pay a very heavy price for few hours of enjoyment
  LSD is the king of all drugs, and I have been using it for 20 yrs., without any problems, it actually seems very forgiving substance in that it seems to only effect your mind while you are under the influence , and your body is left virtually unharmed. 


  Peace and Love


----------



## stanleyK

It seems heroic but it's difficult to see:
1. when the 1p-lsd takes place
2.1. what is his particular effect
2.2. what it brings to the mix
Cheers


----------



## Toltec

I tried this last night... 1.5 hits (1p LSD)... All i got to say is this is the real deal... I loved it! It is, Just like LSD.. with a smother side to it.. easy to work with...I felt this, 10 min after i took it.. I knew right away this was going to be awesome. 

It seems a bit slower then LSD; or that, could have been, my mood.. Still it was just what i needed..
The Set and setting was just right... 
Music was amazing... everything is there.. It was very difficult to tell the difference (LSD). 
Visuals where all there; morphing, sharp edges, and all of the colors...

What i love the most about 1p-lsd is that i did not need to take a Xanax to go to sleep! I simple drifted off at about 9 hours (I think)
I woke up with the biggest smile and well-being... This stuff is good mental medicine, if your shaman like.. Like me...

Iv been taking LSD for 45 years...1971 was my first, and loved it then... good medicine 

Yes this is just as clean as i, remember it, was back then.. 
My advice is: buy as much as you can.... this is the best RC out, outside of DMT, 2c-e, 4-ho-mipt, DOC, DPT.. Mescaline and Shroom' n My personal favorites


----------



## TheMoney

Took 400ug 2 days ago, had an amazinggg trip. I don't think I'll take that much again for a while. I don't plan on tripping again period for a while. Not because of any negative things - the trip was perfect - but I just get the sense that like, idk, that was all I needed to do. I should take a break for a while.

I took 350ug a couple weeks ago and I got the sense that I wanted to 'explore' that a little bit more... man I barely even tasted on that trip what I experienced on this trip. I definitely 'explored' what I wanted to explore. Wow, that was so amazing. I never tripped like that in my life.


----------



## al-laddin

Ok so I took another 100ug for bicycle day yesterday with four other  people. My final observations are this; It hits in ten mins but took  roughly 2 hours to complete come up. The come up is more gradual and  gentle than the original. This gave me the ability to work with my  thoughts a bit easier than the original. I was also better able to focus  on the euphoric aspect of the experience whereas the original  everything is happening so fast that the euphoria maybe fleeting due to  rapid thoughts and emotions. The descent to normalcy seemed to decline  more rapidly and SOONER than the original. (for me a slightly shorter  acting acid is a plus!) We ALL had the urge to redose after 6-8 hours  (not 100% sure of the timeline) so I and another friend redosed and  tripped into the morning. Im not completely sure but the tolerance didnt  seem to be quite as bad with 1p as we were both satisfied with the  redoing. This is a great compound but i like the original better.

PS  a newbie took about 75 ug and had a difficult time through a good  portion of the experience. Said individual found themselves in a panic  over the excess saliva production. They were convinced that they were  going to suffocate from it (LOL). They got through it but anxiety was  present for one or two hours. Just saying, this stuff is powerful.   Have fun


----------



## AmoebicMagician

The more I see it explored, the more I am seeing this guy is acting almost exactly like the old orange sunshine acid, or any really high quality acid for that matter.

Maybe the ALD-52 defense wasn't all bullshit after all?

All I know is that this is the closest to the real deal of any RC I have ever seen, and the spirituality is there.

There was a point during my heavy one those days ago when I realized that at my core there was a light that was ME, and that my body was weaved around it in strands, and that this had happened in the womb, and ever since my light, my essence, had been wearing my body woven of strands of flesh and DNA like a suit of clothes or a vehicle.  I seemed to know things, as cliched as it sounds, I felt as if I was having a dialogue with the creator, or something benevolent and linked to us at least.

I asked what we could still feel after our body was clay again, since our brains have so much to do with how we feel and perceive the world.

I felt rather than really heard the idea, not the word, LOVE


----------



## TheMoney

So, one of my friends has never taken really any drugs besides some alcohol and maybe a little bit of weed? But definitely no psychedelics. You think half a tab(50ug) is a good starting dose for his first trip, just to kind of feel it out? Or would that not even do anything?

*AmoebicMagician* - I had a very similar experience. I didn't see myself from my creation like you said, but I felt like I was talking to the creator and I could feel that love. It was crazy and it was awesome and I felt so blessed and lucky to be there. Amazing experience.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

The strange thing is I have always kind of leaned towards agnostic, but I  can still feel that love- I can understand how people would fight wars  over this.

It just seems so profane for people to recognize this  spark in themselves and others and use it as a tool to try to control  their fellow man by stating they have the only legit pipeline to a  dialogue with that cosmic love.

It makes me sad, and I think it makes that energy sad, too.

I  don't know what exactly it is, but this trip has had an AMAZINGLY  lasting and positive effect on my life.  I just feel so blessed to  exist.


----------



## al-laddin

TheMoney said:


> So, one of my friends has never taken really any drugs besides some alcohol and maybe a little bit of weed? But definitely no psychedelics. You think half a tab(50ug) is a good starting dose for his first trip, just to kind of feel it out? Or would that not even do anything?
> 
> *AmoebicMagician* - I had a very similar experience. I didn't see myself from my creation like you said, but I felt like I was talking to the creator and I could feel that love. It was crazy and it was awesome and I felt so blessed and lucky to be there. Amazing experience.




Ok I feel that acid and 1p are indeed equipotent but the fact that 1p comes on more gradually means that all the effects are slightly diminished but it also gave me the ability to explore my thoughts better than acid, but I digress. I think that you could cut it in three and have your friend take 2 pars (65-70) or or cut into fourths and start at (75-80)...personally Im sensitive to acid and mushrooms so I get pretty powerful full spectrum effects at 100ug ...In case your friend is sensitive and gets anxious from this substance I feel that the amount I suggested would be a good starting point....if he/she feels its too weak after a couple hours he/she can take another piece of the tab....and know tha next time 1 tab minimum would be good for him....a shitty first experience can leave a bad taste in their mouth in regards to psychs....as I said in an above post I saw someone freak out from less than a tab. They were very uncomfortable until I helped talk them down....on the other hand I feel that 50 ug is too light to get to even reach the low level of full spectrum effects....70-80 is just the tip of the iceberg IMO


PS I found that redosing 1p was at least slighty more effective than acid.


----------



## uncle_bud




----------



## al-laddin

Im interested in the clinical application of this compound!! I wonder what this molecule may have going for it that "regular" LSD doesnt on a clinical setting...perhaps it could be more useful in a psychiatric setting due to its dampened come up...I wonder about its used in treating cluster headaches /migraines. I cant wrap my head arpund WHY theres no cross tolerance to AL-LAD and this compound as well. I hear theres no cross tolerance of al-lad to other lysergamides as well...this is very trippy.. but i digress


----------



## Peacephrog1972

How would one go about storing a liquid infused version of this, and what liquid would you use?


----------



## JimmyDon't

*My 1P-LSD TRIP REPORT...


[INTRODUCTION]

150mcg of 1P-LSD ingested orally at 12pm with a glass of OJ.

Experience took place in a big dark room on a warm, sunny day following a sleepless night of heavy weed smoke and a shish kebab for "breakfast". USER felt physically cramped and tired before commencing research.

User is late 20s; male; frequent cannabis user; doesn't drink; saves MDxx for special occasions; has not used ketamine in years; has used combinations of amphetamine and DALT analogues in recent weeks; MDMA is [still] my all time favourite recreational drug; used 250mg of bk-2C-B before and found its effects to be impotent, except for its ability to raise blood pressure to the extreme.
This is the first time using 1P-LSD.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[THE FOLLOWING TRIP REPORT WAS TYPED AT THE TIME OF EVENTS]

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

12pm: 50mcg 

12:15: N/A

12:30: +50 mcg

12:45: Music on... Deep House

13:00: +50 mcg

13:15 the music is riding on smoothly...

13:30: Nothing but raised pressure around base of skull/ back of neck

13:40: Clammy hands...

13:45 My thigh rubbed against my dick just then and I became very sexually aroused...

... feeling nice and warm. Very excited.

13:50: Come-up experienced as a lightness in the legs and the urge to rub them against each other and jump around...

It feels as though I have stop/ start control over this feeling of a full body orgasm...
Something I can only describe as entheo-genital-centric full ego orgasm.

14:00: I am going to stop writing this report and just feel it... although I am enjoying writing this report...

Time to explore...


16:00: THIS IS THE SHIT

THIS IS THE ACTUAL SHIT

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

END OF LIVE REPORT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The breakdown of events:

Between two and four o'clock I had called my friend, spent an hour talking hippy trash with him, and suffered several full on laughing fits, about what I don't know. I decided to end the call because I wanted to enjoy the intensifying visual effects to the fullest. By this time I felt I had merged into my bed and was floating on a rippling sea of what appeared as pulsating blue and silver waves. These were, in reality, just creases in my duvet. You know. I tripped balls and lost my short-term memory, becoming lost in the music. When a bass drum kicks, it feels like I was being beat like a drum. Only I was made of jelly. And the vibrations were hitting all me in all the softest spots. The visuals were insane. Classic acid geometry and +++++ tracers for around 6 hours. 

The feeling of spiritual effect was beyond any other drug experience I've had. Far beyond MDMA, which hits your emotions as oppose to the metaphysical kind of effect 1P-LSD has; the effect on your "soul". After becoming completely lost for hours in sound loops, memory loops and colourful, complex patterns growing out of the walls, I finally found myself sitting cross legged in my garden, basking in the sunshine, holding a little cup of juice and barely able to keep hold of the little sober voice which normally sticks with me deep within throughout a 'trip'. I collected my thoughts as I sobered up in the sunshine and stared at all the beautiful little details of light and shadow, life forms and sculpture in my garden. Everything felt new, like I had never experienced anything before at all. A greater 'realness' was added to everything and I appreciated the sight of it all a lot more. [And still do now, two days later]... I fell asleep easily and woke up after seven hours. The following day I had a prominent afterglow and hangover, and a minor headache developed in the evening. No worries though. 

I would not take more than 150mcg of 1P-LSD because it raised my pulse rate to around 100+ for 12 hours solid. The visual were also very fun. Taking it further [to say 200mcg] would not be worth the increase in sensory pleasure for the risk it carries with it. In future I will be content with 100mcg. I have no regrets however. It was awesome. Powerful, delightful stuff is 1P-LSD. It will hit your soul just right.


MY FINAL WORD on 1P-LSD is this... 150 micrograms of this drug in the body of a healthy, young man, with no prior use of this substance, will do the following... IT WILL TAKE YOU TO THE VERY EDGE OF SANITY AND THEN SEE IF YOU MAKE IT BACK. I do not consider this a recreational drug but a powerful mind game to experience and test yourself against and to grow from, not to be taken lightly. My favourite thought while on this drug was probably, 

"Drugs aren't amazing. Knowledge is amazing. These patterns are just delusions. The real magic is in people. It's in the science behind these patterns. It's in what we do for the world."

This I will not forget the next time I think about doing drugs during a weekday when I have real world things to do and actual goals to achieve.

If you have any mental health issues or any concerns about your health or any feeling of anxiety when taking 1P-LSD, DO NOT TAKE IT. As I stated earlier in this report, "THIS IS THE ACTUAL SHIT." Got it?! Good.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And now for a final rating report...


1P-LSD RATING (150mcg)


(1 = unacceptable; 9 = excellent)


Come-up: 8/ 10 (Smooth)
visuals: 10/ 10 (Excellent)
euphoria: 8/10(Very Good)
introspection: 9/ 10 (Excellent)
Sociability: 5/10 (Only Okay)
Confusion: 4/ 10 (confused at times)
Duration: 7/10 (Good)
body load: 6/10 (Okay)


TOTAL EXPERIENCE RATING= 57 


[for comparison] here is MDMA RATING (500mg)


Come-up: 6/ 10 (A little rough)
Visuals: 7/10 (Good)
Euphoria: 10/10 (Excellent)
Introspection: 8/10 (Very good)
Sociability: 7/10 (Good)
Confusion: 7/10 (good clarity)
Duration: 8/10 (Very good)
Body load: 4/10 (quite rough)


TOTAL EXPERIENCE RATING = 57 


It is all a matter of perspective.


Thanks for reading...

...Happy trails! 



*


----------



## Samulson

As JimmyDon't said "This is the actual shit". I went through an experience/delusion/illusion, at one part of the trip, in which I was reasonably convinced that I had been elected as the navigator who was going to be in charge of hyper-jumping into the next dimension (Delusions of grandeur indeed!). This was complete with the constant sound of some gigantic engine slowly ramping up over time until it became the sole focus of sound, complete with vibrations, and the visual equivalent of travelling through a fractal vortex tunnel. All the while stating emphatically that I was not the one that anyone would want for a navigator at any time, let alone something as important as this! 

While this was happening, although there was a part of me that knew it was just the 1P and my imagination feeding back into each other, the experience itself and the visual and auditory hallucinations that accompanied it were very impressive. This alchemical will happily join hands with your mind and go running off into whatever place you want to go. It is the real deal and it is powerful, so a reasonable amount of caution regarding dosage with it is most definitely a good idea.

That being said, I freakin love it! heheheh. It takes me back to mad acid trips of the late seventies/early eighties.


----------



## perpetualdawn

^sounds quite involved! What was your dose?


----------



## al-laddin

JImmyDont....why would you worry about taking more than 150? Im curious if you have a heart condition? Becuase isnt a raised heart rate at around 100 totally normal and safe with these compounds? Also wouldt MDMAs increase in heartrate and blood pressure be more of a concern? I dont know, I have always been under he impression acid was phsyically benign and 1p is basically the same thing. Im  but concerned about this and would like to know more....Interestingally I did notice my heartrate increase on 1p at the peak just like I feel with regular acid but this effect was nil with AL-LAD at low/moderate doses.


And YES....one tab of 1p reminds me of one tab of san francisco acid in the early/mid nineties....anyone remember beavis and butthead experience blotters? Dropping those and watching liquid television!


----------



## Samulson

perpetualdawn said:


> ^sounds quite involved! What was your dose?



That was on one tab, 100ug , and a fair amount of good sativa, although weed for me during an acid trip really only serves to take the edge off, as it is my constant companion. I am currently contemplating taking two of these sometime, when I get my head into the right set for it. In my younger days I would have gobbled down five of these and rode the cosmic winds with a giant grin. Age and experience has brought a degree of caution though, I have full respect for the potential power of this one.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

al-laddin said:


> JImmyDont....why would you worry about taking more than 150? Im curious if you have a heart condition? Becuase isnt a raised heart rate at around 100 totally normal and safe with these compounds? Also wouldt MDMAs increase in heartrate and blood pressure be more of a concern? I dont know, I have always been under he impression acid was phsyically benign and 1p is basically the same thing. Im  but concerned about this and would like to know more....Interestingally I did notice my heartrate increase on 1p at the peak just like I feel with regular acid but this effect was nil with AL-LAD at low/moderate doses.
> 
> 
> And YES....one tab of 1p reminds me of one tab of san francisco acid in the early/mid nineties....anyone remember beavis and butthead experience blotters? Dropping those and watching liquid television!



HOLY SHIT YES!!!!!  Freaking Aeon Flux became a show at just about the time I dropped five hits of white blotter cut into the tiniest squares I had ever seen.  A 4-way was about 1/4 inch, which I dropped thinking some asshole dealer along the way was an asshole and sub-divided the hits.

I remember turning on TV and seeing that Aeon Flux was going to be on, and since it had just come out I wanted to see if it was any good.

So I sit on down and wait for aeon flux and my acid to kick in.

So I'm doing some stuff around the house, the TV on in the background, and all of a sudden I realize there is some bizarre show on TV.  It's a guy with a huge head with an alien living inside it, and since I had never heard of the show before I was like: "Am I tripping balls already?"

but no, the show was real, eponymously called 'the head', but it was about that time that I started to note the tell tale 'nibbles' I was getting, chewing on the inside of my cheek.  I did not realize this until much later but every time I was to get a nervous tic thing going like that when waiting for my hits to come on it was a barometer that I was in for ONE HELL OF A TRIP

So I'm chewing my cheek to pieces watching this weird show about aliens living inside this guy's brain- now that I am writing it I can remember it exactly, even changing the channel and a show called 'Herman's Head' being on another channel- I'm dredging the bottom of the memory banks here, I guess it really is all recorded in there somewhere.

Anyways, I eventually go to the bathroom because I feel like I have to pee, but can't for some reason.  I felt simultatneously like I was empty after you pee for like a straight minute and you are totally relaxed just trying to coax the last bit of pee out of your bladder, and completely full and trying to force something to happen.  Interdependent opposites so they say.  Anyways, eventually I peed, and literally HALFWAY through peeing I notice that peeing is feeling SOOOOOOO GOOOD, I then look up to notice the wallpaper pattern's negative space slowly strobing from tan to neon purple, the designs coming alive into ants and plant monsters.  I watched them for hours and hours, so I thought, until I looked down and realized I was STILL PEEING, it had all happened in like a few seconds time.  I made my way back to the couch, feeling like my feet were sinking into jello every step.

Eventually when I was focused back onto television Liquid television was on, and IT ALL MADE PERFECT SENSE.

A beautiful experience.


----------



## JimmyDon't

al-laddin said:


> JImmyDont....why would you worry about taking more than 150? Im curious if you have a heart condition? Becuase isnt a raised heart rate at around 100 totally normal and safe with these compounds? Also wouldt MDMAs increase in heartrate and blood pressure be more of a concern? I dont know, I have always been under he impression acid was phsyically benign and 1p is basically the same thing. Im  but concerned about this and would like to know more....Interestingally I did notice my heartrate increase on 1p at the peak just like I feel with regular acid but this effect was nil with AL-LAD at low/moderate doses.



Not long ago, I overdid it and thought I had damaged my heart, but turns out its psychosomatic. Either way, my attitude towards the heart has changed since. 100 BPM is okay but I wouldn't want it sitting at 120+ for 12 hours on end. Also, this a brand new substance. I don't know whether the propionyl adds any hazard to the mix, however unlikely that is. As for MDMA it lifts me to a place where I don't even care about heart rate- it feels like winning the lottery- and actually I find MD relatively easy going, except for the sweats. Thanks for asking. I wish legality was based upon physical impedance rather than being based on nothing.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

al-laddin said:


> Oh wow! Awesome...I rememebr all those shows! Hey youd be the perfect person for me to ask then...Has the character of the acid trip changed for you as you got older? I mean the visuals and other effects are just really different than how they were when I was a teen. I feel like my visuals were more abstract and out of control back then. Nowadays they have simmered down quite a bit...just curious.



I had wondered this myself, wondered if my brain had fundamentally changed or something.

Here is what I see, from my perspective.

The brain is an immutable powerhouse of wonder and possibility, we only scrape the surface to do all the things we do every day, while the real interesting stuff goes on underneath, deep down in the works of the machine, in the heart of the city where your conscious mind has no reason to frequent.

Acid is literally the keys to your brain, it's effects are as changeable and plastic as your very mind is.  You will be AMAZED how much more control you have over how your brain works than you think, it's almost like rebooting a computer in safe mode and looking at the code or something.

If you go into an experience expecting something, you will be more likely to get it, and as far as I'm concerned, to be disappointed.

When I trip I learned to just leave myself open to the experience, not expecting anything, which is hard because we do it subconsciously- and I have been blown away by the variety and beauty of life that has been opened before me.

It is a special thing to be a living human, our brains and souls carry so much wonder we shut ourselves away from as we get older.

As you grow and mature, you naturally put up more filters.  If you let it, if you're comfortable with you, all those can fall away and psychedelics can show you things LITERALLY you could have never imagined.

Anyways, my point was that after tripping balls more than a few times, you get to think you know the substance, and come to expect certain things.  We can't really help that, but we do have the power to cast those expectations away with a simple act of will.

You should try lucid dreaming, it will help you navigate the trip space easier, and really delve down into the really really cool stuff without panicking.


----------



## Xorkoth

al-laddin said:


> Oh wow! Awesome...I rememebr all those shows! Hey youd be the perfect person for me to ask then...Has the character of the acid trip changed for you as you got older? I mean the visuals and other effects are just really different than how they were when I was a teen. I feel like my visuals were more abstract and out of control back then. Nowadays they have simmered down quite a bit...just curious.



This is generally the case with me too.  I think it boils down to familiarity with the state.  When you haven't tripped much (not to mention you're less solidified in who you are when you're young), it's a dramatic, huge shift in consciousness, and feels a lot more overwhelming.  You've never had visuals before, so they manifest in unique ways.  As you get more and more trips under your belt, the state becomes more and more familiar, and it throws you off balance less and less.  I know that when I trip I pretty much know what to expect, even though I still get those occasional trips that blow me away.  It's just that I feel psychedelic all the time now... I don't feel like I'm tripping all the time but my consciousness has touched that level so much that it's not such a massive shift when I do trip.  Having more trips under your belt coincides with aging, but I'm not sure it's the reason for it, rather your overall familiarity with tripping may be what causes this phenomenon... at least that's my speculation.  Really just the thoughts I had upon reading your post.


----------



## Just A Guy

Xorkoth said:


> Having more trips under your belt coincides with aging, but I'm not sure it's the reason for it, rather your overall familiarity with tripping may be what causes this phenomenon... at least that's my speculation.



Aye aye! It's like learning the language. The trip becomes less alien and more like a strange but familiar place rather than a potentially-frightening journey into an unknown land.



al-laddin said:


> I cant wrap my head around WHY theres no cross tolerance to AL-LAD and this compound as well. I hear there's no cross tolerance of al-lad to other lysergamides as well...this is very trippy.. but i digress



I have no reason to doubt you, but can anyone else chime in on the veracity of this statement?


----------



## Green Monsters

I often search the web for trip stories, Thats how I ended up here.
In 1992, I was a youngster living in Staten Island. I was lucky enough to have a hand full of acid trips, but 2 of those trips impressed me so deeply that I still think about it everyday.
After a bad trip I swore I wouldn't touch it again, but continuing fascination with the experience led me to realize that there was unfinished buisness. By that time, the 90's came to a close, acid was gone and I was left with regret having fought off that trip so hard. I can never have closure.
Since then, I read all the trip reports I can,trying to somehow rediscover that part of myself.

The idea that 1p-lsd can reproduce that experience is astounding yet equally terrifying.
I have butterflies in my stomach reading this thread. Big butterflies!

Btw, hello all.%)


----------



## AmoebicMagician

300 mics last night around 5:45pm

I don't know if there was just something wrong with my chemistry last time or what- but this time all lights were green.

Things are still scrambled a bit as I write this.  I just had one of the most profound experiences of my life- I can not even put it into words.

The character was completely different than last time.  Whereas AL-LAD seems to have a set course like a river you follow to it's terminus, a lot like the disney jungle adventure boat ride, it's fun but there's not really much choice but to stick with the program which is both good and bad.

This substance is more like a vast ocean, all you need do is pick a new direction and proceed and fantastic things will yaw before you.

I think because of the character of my trips up to this point I had been expecting certain things and that colored my current trips.  I now have shed those preconceptions and there is SO MUCH MORE TO OFFER!

I literally at one point had delved into my mind and tried to remember that I had control, but at the same time there was no control- interdependent opposites- anyways I ended up in a hallway filled with doors leading to different times in my life.  So much of this can not be put into words...

I also reclaimed something from my first few trips I thought was gone forever, the ability to basically stop time and retreat into my thoughts for as long as I wanted to.  I honestly think I could have lived an entire lifetime in my head if I had wanted to, and then returned to the very second I delved into myself.

Anyways, I will try to put this in more order later- for right now though the basics

Onset was gradual
First alert 20 mins, chewing lip, burst into 'liquid mode' at about t+45

Incredible Euphoria, AMAZING JOURNEYS


----------



## Valkyrie

ranzlon said:


> There are reports of people experiencing barly any to no effects at all. But for now we dont know if this is due to the blotters they bought, respectively the vendors they bought it from. Just read the whole thread, there is quite some information besides all the off topic talk.





ranzlon said:


> Is there anyone who had an uncomfortable experience on 1p-LSD? I read all reports i was able to find but not a single one contained difficult experiences or experiences that are not also typical for LSD.




My OH had very little effect from 100ug so he took another and hated everything about it. He like lsd and loves shrooms but says this is very poor in comparison. It works a treat for me and I don't usually like psychedelics.


----------



## Valkyrie

You would've thought that's the logic, but no. Tried it last weekend in a lovely holiday chalet, good frame of mind going into it and beautiful setting. Gave it another go this weekend at home, tidied up and made everything look nice beforehand (mainly for my benefit cos I hate tripping when I can see stuff that needs doing), had the UV on as well. Very little effect. He ended up watching a film while I lost myself in the music. It's weird cos he's usually good with psychedelics and I'm not, and this is the complete opposite. His normal dose for shrooms is >3g and he does them often. Not sure if that has any relevance?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

All this says to me is you can't beat (real) LSD...


----------



## Valkyrie

This is much better for me than real lsd. The demons always get the better of me with lsd. There are no demons with 1P, they're not even lurking.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Valkyrie said:


> This is much better for me than real lsd. The demons always get the better of me with lsd. There are no demons with 1P, they're not even lurking.



I wonder why that is?  So far it's been all smiles, although there were some heady concepts and things that were 'scary' to deal with and be awakened to, I was never really 'scared' on any of my so far journeys with this chem

Acid has a vague underlying sinisterness that can manifest.  But honestly, the effects so far have been as mutable as those of the mother drug, if not more so, so maybe I am doing a dis-service to myself and the drug by reading this into it's behavior- or anything into same.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Valkyrie said:


> There are no demons with 1P, they're not even lurking.



How many times have you done this? because if it's less than, say, 20, how can you tell?


----------



## Valkyrie

I've only had it a week and I've done it twice so far, but it has a completely different feel to it. It doesn't confuse me like similar drugs and there's no incessant looping round and around. I can't really explain why it's different, it's just much, much nicer and instead of making me scared,it makes me smile. I like it.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I think I found what I was looking for.  I feel like it was 'enough'

I can't really explain it other than to compare it to a time I ate peyote 15 years ago.

I just feel like I got what I needed, and don't need to trip for awhile.  This BTW was not really in any way a difficult experience, just profoundly powerful.  I was tripping straight balls like harder than eating two ten strips of globes blotter back in the day.  It was just profoundly beautiful and... the soul detergent renewing power is there, the magic is there.  More later still re-integrating.  Just... so amazingly beautiful


----------



## Samulson

Last night out of curiosity, I decided to try a half a hit so ~ 50ug. I found this amount to provide a very relaxing, calm experience with just enough magic sparkle to add a psychedelic layer to ordinary activities. For me, this amount was very functional, provided a good 10 hours of solid enjoyment, an extremely easy come down, and essentially no burn out. The difference between a full and a half hit of this is actually quite surprising.

 After this, my recommendation would be that anyone trying this for the first time, who has not got some previous experience with acid, should consider trying just a half if they have any worries. That amount will show you a bit of the magic, but let you remain completely in control of the experience. A good fun frolic on the fringes of the potential this chemical contains.


----------



## al-laddin

Just A Guy said:


> Aye aye! It's like learning the language. The trip becomes less alien and more like a strange but familiar place rather than a potentially-frightening journey into an unknown land.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reason to doubt you, but can anyone else chime in on the veracity of this statement?



I doubt theres any scholarly articles on this but Ive seen a good handful of people report this...I belive it was on reddit and another forum dealing with RCs...I personally noticed no loss in effects dosing both compounds within a three day period. It was something I noticed without giving it a second thought initially but I read about it after and found it to be interesting.


I concur with those above saying that its a bit "easier" than acid. I believe that it COULD go bad, no doubt , but its a little less difficult than LSD but quite a bit more challenging than AL-LAD....If acid is a 10 , 1p is an 8 and AL is about a 3 or 4...if that makes sense. I tripped on 1p last night with about 5 others. They knew it was an analogue and where excited to see what it was like. Two the people said that they do great with shrooms but not so well with acid. They were very pleased with 1p in its slightly gentler effects. However the general consensus was that it is indeed less visual which IMO is this compounds MAJOR but only flaw. I would like it just as much as acid if it were as visual.


----------



## dariozee

Hello everyone

I'm eager to try 1p, and I was just wondering, what do people mean when they say it's "less visual"? Are there no colourful CEV's, OEV's? Or are they just less intense? I have only had LSA before, and it was extremely visual, the dose was quite heavy though... Thanks


----------



## al-laddin

My theory is because acid is more abrupt of a comeup....more of the chemical reaches your brain faster it creates more intense visual effects....essentially from anecdotal reports and my peers and my experience it seems to be a slower acting "time release" effect....basically it hits fast (10 mins or so) but the come up is very slow and drawn out...like 2 + hours to peak ....it never really reaches the visual effects you would expect from acid....take 200ug and it will CERTAINLY be visual....even 100 ug is visual but you would find acid more visually pleasing at this dose....hope this makes sense


----------



## Toltec

There is a difference in how fast and the intensity of effects you get
... If you have a full stomach, opposed to an empty stomach..


----------



## Inrecovery

If I bought pure crystal, what solvent would be best to preserve it indefinitely

I find 2 a little overwhelming. Too much noise: half a tab is really good to socialise and go for a woodland walk


----------



## hatfish

Samulson said:


> Last night out of curiosity, I decided to try a half a hit so ~ 50ug. I found this amount to provide a very relaxing, calm experience with just enough magic sparkle to add a psychedelic layer to ordinary activities. For me, this amount was very functional, provided a good 10 hours of solid enjoyment, an extremely easy come down, and essentially no burn out. The difference between a full and a half hit of this is actually quite surprising.
> 
> After this, my recommendation would be that anyone trying this for the first time, who has not got some previous experience with acid, should consider trying just a half if they have any worries. That amount will show you a bit of the magic, but let you remain completely in control of the experience. A good fun frolic on the fringes of the potential this chemical contains.



Well how about that. Just today I have enjoyed the experience provided by a half tab of 1P. I agree with your post entirely, I am not used to LSD and its offshoots but am a bit with mushrooms, I feel this lower dose was a nice way to learn some of the nuances of this different kind of trip. For anyone interested, I have written and posted a trip report:

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/756061-1P-LSD-50mcg-Mild-but-Worthwhile

Be well!


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Wow, I've been talking to P. (my buddy at the Riot) and he had a CRAZY time.  There is so much to put down.

I'll cover some of the main points, but a full write up is coming.

*Helicopters projecting a vortex into the sky
*messages in the brick walls and spelled out in the shattered glass on the ground
*Telepathy with violent youth
*Incredibly detailed visuals, not just patterns but what seemed to be real and tangible objects including auras projecting that a person or animal's energy or attitude
*Becoming aware of a newborn entity formed of the combined selves of the individuals in the crowds

He maintains this was THE MOST VISUAL experience of his life including NN-Dmt


----------



## GarageFlower

Had my first trip with 1p-LSD on Saturday. Took 1 tab around 1400hr, slight effects by 1500hrs fully kicking in by 1600hrs.

Took a fair bit of LSD in my time also have a little bit of experience with 2xxNbome (which I didn't really enjoy).

Really enjoyed my trip with 1P-LSD, most visual trip I've ever had from one tab.

Found it to last quite a while too, maybe longer than LSD-25. Couldn't tell any differences other than that!

Definitely ordering some more!!


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Inrecovery said:


> If I bought pure crystal, what solvent would be best to preserve it indefinitely


I've seen good results with reagent grade ethanol and an opaque airtight containter- several years in a safety deposit box without losing potency


----------



## Inrecovery

Sounds good, what is regent grade ethanol? 99.99% ethanol. Is the ethanol they use in ethanol fires ok?


----------



## tazer floyd

What a fantastic chemical. I think this is my favorite lysergamide. I haven't been able to go >100ug yet, but both times I've done it I've ended up impressed. A few bong rips during the peak and it was easily one of the most intoxicating, visual, hallucinatey experiences I've ever had.


----------



## foolsgold

ok so is this safe to take with mxe ?


----------



## Xorkoth

I am nearly 100% certain it is.... I have combined MXE with LSD and also with AL-LAD and I haven't ever had the slightest problem.  It would be very strange if there was a problem combining it with 1p-LSD.


----------



## Doldrugs

I mean they both affect serotonin so theoretically it could cause serotonin syndrome. I doubt it, though.


----------



## swilow

foolsgold said:


> ok so is this safe to take with mxe ?



I did it and was fine. I adjusted my MXE dosage down though, quite a bit. I think you should cautiously do the same.  I felt no major new symptoms, though I did feel quite hot for a while; I think that was adrenaline though.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Inrecovery said:


> Sounds good, what is regent grade ethanol? 99.99% ethanol. Is the ethanol they use in ethanol fires ok?


NO!!!!

Fuel ethanol usually has some sort of denaturing agent added to it- if you can't find anything else just use the highest proof grain alcohol you can find, but just do a search for 'reagent grade ethanol' not regent RE-AGENT and you should be able to find some.  I have a large bottle I originally procured for morning glory seed extractions back in the mid to late 90s from a chemical supply house.  I've found that the come-up is GREATLY increased when dissolved in ethanol, as it seems to pass right on through the mucous membranes of the mouth and stomach.  The MOST important thing by far though is KEEP LIGHT AND AIR AWAY FROM IT.  Cool temperatures are a good thing, but more than anything keep light and air away from it.


----------



## foolsgold

^^ how comes what didnt you like about it 




willow11 said:


> I did it and was fine. I adjusted my MXE dosage down though, quite a bit. I think you should cautiously do the same.  I felt no major new symptoms, though I did feel quite hot for a while; I think that was adrenaline though.



thank you


----------



## Toltec

I like to think, MXE reminds me of PCP... never did care for that kind of high..


----------



## Inrecovery

Re-agent ethanol. Gotcha thanks ?.

I will do a search for that


----------



## al-laddin

Toltec said:


> I like to think, MXE reminds me of PCP... never did care for that kind of high..



Im with you....but lately I have been having people tell me that these drugs "take work to figure out".....for example my friend tried ketamine for the first time a few weeks back and HATED IT....he was coaxed into doing it again but "doing it right" (actually the last night we took 1p together about a week ago....) and he told me he loved it....he was at the bar doing tiny bumps and drinking a few beers and said it was WAYYYY better than "blowing a huge rail"....personally Im gonn give it another go but I do agree with you ...I havnt yet fancied dissociatives.


----------



## maxade

i wanna have a puff of MPA before 1P-LSD ----This shouldnt be any problems should it?


----------



## AmoebicMagician

holy cow, my buddy is typing up his trip report, but I'm going to just give you guys the gist:

He showed up with a couple of urban hippies in the morning, chewing his tabs on the way.  he expected this to be a slice of the sixties, with good vibes and love all around, social change and all that.

Things were still going smoothly when it first kicked in, and by the time things really started to fall apart he was on ANOTHER PLANET.  He said he was aware of what was going on, or a piece of him was, but he did not feel any of it could hurt or had to do with him, he was an observer, invisible and invincible sent to catalogue this experience.

About two hours in the visuals are getting to the point they are blocking things out... and then all of a sudden he hit a plateau and his vision cleared, to be replaced with completely realistic hallucinatory terrain and effects that he could look directly at and investigate in detail, looking to other things, and coming back and the scenery would remain the same.  He experienced several moments of eternity, but he wanted to emphasize to me that at this point the out of control patterns were GONE, nothing was messing with his ability to take in his environment, and he was able to see his entire field of vision at once including his peripheral vision, this is something that happened to me also on 1p, and I had been looking for for years since discovering it could happen on acid years ago.  Anyways, apparently I was the only one gipped out of visuals, which makes me happy because that means there is hope for the future


----------



## maxade

Fuck! I hope this works with an irrevirsible MAOI. all reports say they felt no effect when taking an irrevirsible maoi

*edit how does this go on a full stomach?*
last time i tried guming it and it never dissolved probably why it didnt have any effect


----------



## JimmyDon't

maxade said:


> *edit how does this go on a full stomach?*
> last time i tried guming it and it never dissolved probably why it didnt have any effect



How does it go on a full stomach? Really? Are you eleven? 

 The MAOI, however, that does affect things. In fact no kind soul can advise you to take this when you're on a MAOI; not because it won't have the desired effect, but because it _could _induce toxicity/ cardiovascular problems for you.


----------



## stanleyK

Received today. Will try next week. I will write a report then (mostly the effect on the music perception).


----------



## dariozee

Todays experience... just copy & paste before I decide to erase all of it... [1P-LSD is THE real deal folks]

8:50 In goes 1 tab of 1p-LSD. Set & setting – sunny day & I’m alone in my room. Some Alex Grey artwork on display. As per usual – now I’m just wondering if it will even work! It’s the unknown that excites, the journey into the unknown. A slight morning headache is present, but hopefully it will go away. I have a picture of Shakti and Ganesha on my desk, a little statue of Buddha nearby, and an orange to excite my olfactory apparatus.
9:10 No signs yet, only inevitable placebo effects. Music is slightly sucking me in, I’m currently listening to Anugama – very meditative, slow, trance-like music. Placebo giggle is kicking in. I’m just waiting for the first sign, after that I’m pretty sure I will take off big time. I’ve been waiting for this for such a long time. It’s been about 20 minutes, but I feel more or less unchanged. There might be some placebo effects, but other than that – nothing else. It would seem that my afterimages are a little bit stronger, but I always have them going strong, especially in the morning.
9:26 There is light-headedness to every sensation, I feel floating in the air, I’m slowly drifting somewhere… this is the come up, definitely. The fragrance from the orange is filling the air. I am excited, shivery, I feel light.
[this is where it KICKS in big time]
9:38 Woohee!!! Definitely there, coming up is steady and fast, new sensations are flooding in like a storm. My tongue feels weird. No real visuals to speak of yet though, but some things begin to warp and shift. Although it seems things were more active 5 minutes ago. Maybe it’s just an illusion, but I am definitely feeling very psychedelic at the moment.
9:58 everything is moving and shifting, hard to concentrate, almost impossible. Yes, quite impossible!
10:02 But I am settling in, these new sensations, quite unlike anything really… not comparable to MG, not by any stretch… this is the real deal… my thoughts are very clear, it’s just the capability of expressing them… whole body is new… the whole world…
10:13 wow for a 100 it’s impressive, I was lost in timeless moments… so many moments… I’m just feeling thirsty all the time. I feel speeded up… like I can do everything… time starts to dilate… major time dilations…
11:00 wow wow wow… I just don’t
11:39 holy smokes.. this trip is intense or what! Now that time dilation is over, visual glories are starting to manifest!!!
12:02 well it’s been 3 + hours now… I feel like I can just slip away into endless timeless moments as they pass… and I create them… with my own thought…
12:40 it’s all about being in time, and doing whatever you want with it… once you let go…
12:51 hungry as hell.. well, wow, there’s moments you know.. unreachable.. but only time will tell… ha!
13:16 this should be an experience looking at the clouds… infinite sky… because this is how it feels… when I want… to feel absorption in endless moment…
13:19 I can take any moment and be totally within it.. once you realise it’s slipping away.. you just want to be forever with it…
13:26 it’s been.. what I can’t even count time.. lol.. 4 hours, 5? Seems like infinity..
13:35 it’s learning how to navigate in this space…
13:53 I haven’t even begun to comprehend.. that infinity..
14:05 now this is acid trip.. no words.. meaningless.. to even go further needs courage.. a lot of it..
14:15 I can definitely feel more sober now.. just made myself something to eat & tea. Bananas tasted amazing.. it’s a spiral
15:28 There & back again.. no words to explain that glimpse, that understanding that THE Thing, whatever it is, is so far above you, and to IT nothing matters, not what you are, not how you look, not what you feel about yourself, behind all panic and anxiety that’s been crippling you for so many years, aeons ago. Lots of crying and literally sobbing like a baby.. When I realised how far I am from that Thing I’m looking for.. God, or Brahman, or whatever you wanna call it.. And yet there it WAS, and I was weeping like a baby knowing all my meaningless fears and anxieties… were washed away..
15:36 Well, there you have it.. I feel hungry more than anything..
15:39 I feel BENEVOLENT.. tea tastes amazin

[edit]

16:12 just had a shave, I am officially back... I will probably post something tomorrow regarding trivial scientific details, it's Researching Chemicals for a reason...


----------



## stanleyK

It's a good question. I always eat before taking lsd. It makes the trip more comfortable and otherwise I can have hypoglycemia.
Now 1p-lsd might be different. Anyone took it after a meal?


----------



## Xorkoth

I haven't gotten to try 1p-LSD yet (should be soon though), but I have taken both LSD and AL-LAD boht with and without food in my stomach and it doesn't seem to matter much either way.  It's such a tiny amount of substance and it's so readily absorbed that I doubt it ever makes it to your stomach, especially if you absorb it in your mouth.


----------



## al-laddin

^ If it is a prodrug than we are under the assumption that this compound is absorbed through other organs....it indeed does take quite a while to come up....it mirrors mescaline via cacti almost to the T in come up duration and character. Takes 2-3 hours to peak. If this is the case than it may make more of diffeence whether the stomach is empty of not...however interestingly the 1p s alerts are reported by many to be within 10 mins. I found this to be the case as well....Has anyone noticed that this one doesnt seem to supress apetite as does the parent compound? I remember getting hungry during the come up...perhaps because of the slower onset. Interesting....Ill tell ya what, this is definitely ALOT like LSD but it certainly has its differences ...Im not SO certain that its a prodrug but thats all we have to go on and seems to be the most likely case....Some of its characteristics such as its shorter duration tell me that theres something else going on. Mind you that a group of us redosed bc we expected a longer lasting experience for that evening but only got about 8 hours of solid tripping and 2 hours residual....but the residual was different than LSD....and that dopinergic residual stimulation from acid wasnt nearly as apparenet with 1p....something Ive been complaining aboutr acid for years....Ive always wanted an LSD with the tail end cut off....I need some more bioessays before any conclusions are made but I think Ive gotten a good feel for this going into it with sort of an analytical mindset.

Xorkoth, while one is plenty string for many , Ive noticed in your posts that you seem to have an unusually high tolerance to psychs....one may dissapoint you..but better safe than sorry


----------



## Doldrugs

Wow, I thought it was nothing like mescaline.

I also have a natural high tolerance to psychedelics, but 1P was apparently exempt from that. I found two tabs borderline overwhelming, whereas 3-4 tabs of AL-LAD or 3.5 g dried cubensis is quite comfortable for me. My girlfriend found it around the same potency as AL-LAD, on the other hand. I think metabolism may play a more important role with 1P, so caution is definitely advised. It may be that even people with high tolerances find it very strong because they're metabolizing it more effectively.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

stanleyK said:


> It's a good question. I always eat before taking lsd. It makes the trip more comfortable and otherwise I can have hypoglycemia.
> Now 1p-lsd might be different. Anyone took it after a meal?


I tend to get nausea on a completely empty stomach.  A very light breakfast of toast and a small bit of juice is the best way I've found to avoid this for daytime trips, waking up early enough that you can eat, and then does about an hour and a half later.  Also, getting up real early for a day of psychedelia sets the mood great, clean the house beforehand and wake up to a nice clean house, have a good breakfast, and by 11 am you're on your way to the clouds.

For some reason evening trips are less susceptible to stomach contents changing the character of the trip.



Doldrugs said:


> Wow, I thought it was nothing like mescaline.
> 
> I also have a natural high tolerance to psychedelics, but 1P was apparently exempt from that. I found two tabs borderline overwhelming, whereas 3-4 tabs of AL-LAD or 3.5 g dried cubensis is quite comfortable for me. My girlfriend found it around the same potency as AL-LAD, on the other hand. I think metabolism may play a more important role with 1P, so caution is definitely advised. It may be that even people with high tolerances find it very strong because they're metabolizing it more effectively.



I could NOT AGREE MORE with your assessment. 

I believe that metabolism plays a critical role in how you are affected by this drug, as I have seen that people with a low affinity/high natural tolerance to psychedelics are getting on wonderfully with 1p on two tabs where they will have to eat 5 or so AL-LAD blotters for anything near the same ballpark.

I have also seen some more anecdotal evidence of MAOIs interfering with this drug, as the tabs that have infiltrated our group of friends, that i personally can testify are 100% legit, had ZERO effect on a close friend who thought there was a burn going on until the people he was with started TRIPPING DUNLOP TENNIS BALLS.

So, pro-drug? I dunno.  But I do know that MAOIs seem to be a bust with this one. Viva a healthy metabolism


----------



## AmoebicMagician

trozzle said:


> This theory actually piques my interest in 1P-LSD quite a lot, given I've had seriously underwhelming experiences with both LSD (well, all but once) and AL-LAD. 300ug of AL-LAD had borderline fuck-all desired effects, and just some pronounced side effects. Would be quite interesting to see how I react to 1P, given your observations.


Did you get any kind of visual activity from the AL-LAD?

Some people just seem to not get along with it.  As I said in my previous post though, one of my friends has a similar issue and 200 mics of 1p-LSD had him ON THE MOON.  Given his tolerance to lysergamides that was supposed to be his cautious foray into the chemical's baby pool, the equivalent of half a tab for me.

So here's hoping you're able to battering ram your way through the doors of perception!

Cheers



Valkyrie said:


> I tend to like stimulants - amphetamine, mdma,  mephedrone, gbl - all drugs that get me up, talking, dancing, hiking,  climbing hills!
> 
> This is the only drug that I'm not sociable on. All I want to do is put  on headphones, lay back and get lost in the music, which is eargasmic  and the best bit about it for me.



Yeah, I don't know what the deal is, but the adrenergic/dopaminergic response to this drug seems to be toned down.

At first I would have said 'absent' from my first foray into a calm and 'inclined to reclining' tripspace, but my second foray had me chewing my cheek like it was the old days chewing up a handful of good old LSD-25 blotter.

So yeah, I don't know what's up with that, but it is there, just seemingly severely toned down.  I can actually sleep that night without problems, which I've got to say is a HUGE IMPROVEMENT from lying awake thinking trip-thoughts trying to re-integrate my psyche into some sort of functional analog of what it once was.

It's like with acid you have a party in your head, but then have to clean up all the beer cans and detritus before you can get some sleep.  On this, it's kind of like you just pass out and when you wake up your wife has seen fit to clean up all the crap you and your friends left behind.


----------



## Xorkoth

A lot of people in this thread (even on this page) have said it seems different but mostly the same... some people seem to find it has less of a stimulant push and is calmer.  Some say it lasts shorter, some say longer.  I'll hopefully get to try it soon and add my opinion.  Mostly people say it's very, very similar, or indistinguishable, from LSD.



jjjblow said:


> Anyone know of the legality of 1p-lsd in Canada? It sounds wonderful and I'd love to order some, but I want to do some research first.
> 
> I tried bluelight for the answer but didn't see anything.



It's legal in Canada and as far as I know, everywhere still.


----------



## jjjblow

Xorkoth said:


> It's legal in Canada and as far as I know, everywhere still.



Great, thanks for the info! For future reference, where do you find this stuff out? Is it a "legal by omission" thing, where it's just not on a list of Canadian banned substances?

p.s. Long time reader of the forum. Appreciate your posts, Xorkoth. Nice to get to talk to you!


----------



## Xorkoth

I mostly get my info due to posting and participating here honestly.  You tend to hear about when something becomes illegal somewhere.

And thanks


----------



## 6-allyl

Doldrugs said:


> Everyone I know finds AL-LAD the most visual drug they've ever had.



I find the visuals on AL-LAD to be fun and plentiful, but 1-P visuals are mesmerizing.


----------



## al-laddin

Doldrugs said:


> Wow, I thought it was nothing like mescaline.
> 
> I also have a natural high tolerance to psychedelics, but 1P was apparently exempt from that. I found two tabs borderline overwhelming, whereas 3-4 tabs of AL-LAD or 3.5 g dried cubensis is quite comfortable for me. My girlfriend found it around the same potency as AL-LAD, on the other hand. I think metabolism may play a more important role with 1P, so caution is definitely advised. It may be that even people with high tolerances find it very strong because they're metabolizing it more effectively.



Sorry I should have been more clear.... the character of the come up reaminded me of cacti.....very slow waves undulating waves of excitement.....and requiring a bit of patience...as opposed to mushrooms or regular acid and their come up being fairly rapid to peak.....JUST the come up is what rmeinded me of it.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

6-allyl said:


> I find the visuals on AL-LAD to be fun and plentiful, but 1-P visuals are mesmerizing.



agreed- it's like AL-LAD goes right to the parts of your brain that triggers the visuals on acid and just gets it's tongue all up in there, just making love to your pleasure centers- but frankly it's mostly eye candy.  The time stops and reality bending and ego warping capacity of LSD is not really there, and thus the experience is EXTREMELY easy to handle with almost no dark side.

1p-LSD is a much more well rounded psychedelic.  At first I thought it was less visual than acid, but after more use I have remembered that not every acid trip I took was super visual, sometimes the head trip dominated, set and setting and all that.  After recent experiences, I would say other than onset and duration this is nearly completely indistinguishable from the real deal.

This is a BIG DEAL, as most substances I have tried, especially RCs, tend to kind of be 'on rails'.  1p-LSD basically unlocks your brain, and instead of giving you a guided tour, just pushes you through and says
'Go nuts! Figure this shit out for yourself!'

I did not realize the depth of this state until recently when I literally unlocked an ocean of beautiful things buries in my psyche, shown to me as a corridor filled with doors and behind each one a perfectly remembered piece of my past like a movie I could screen in EVERY DETAIL.  It was incredible, and other than some of my highest does and first taken acid trips, I have experienced NOTHING LIKE IT.

I would say stock up while you can, this is essentially this is, if not something directly akin to the real deal, then something that is INCREDIBLY BEAUTIFUL AND MEANINGFUL IN IT'S OWN RIGHT.

Ever have an experience so profound to try to describe it in words is a dis-service to it?  That's how I feel about one of my recent forays with this drug


----------



## Vurtual

AmoebicMagician said:


> ...Ever have an experience so profound to try to describe it in words is a dis-service to it?  That's how I feel about one of my recent forays with this drug



I can relate to this - it definitely tweaked my profundity buttons.  It had much more a sense of consciousness expansion and learning than high dose allad (nice though that is); the trip just had more existential/spiritual impact in some way, and felt very cathartic - i spontaneously feel the need to treat the stuff with due respect and reverence, like i do when i come across good lsd.  

I think the pro-drug thing about it having a slower come up does seem to make the trip more user friendly (like staggering doses of lsd); every time so far it feels very clear-headed and super-conscious - like limitless without the ego.  Bear in mind, ymmv - it feels totally benevolent and euphoric to me so far, but my set and setting's been good. Treat them with the same heavy caution as you would strong acid tabs - take care of (mind)set and setting, and beginners start low.

This is up there with the best 'acid' i've had in terms of consistent dose, and that subjective 'clean' feeling some acid has (don't start... ).  The main bonus is knowing doses so i'm able to learn how to use the stuff in some objective way (rather than 'don't take more than 1 and a half of those elephant ones')


----------



## Fritztamine

Ok so i know i am not well known but i have had extensive use of quite a few RCs and traditional psychedelics usually all trials have been in or close to pihkal and tihkal ranges. 

    I have tried most of the 5-meos-mipt/nipt/malt/dipt most if the the 4-hos/acos-met/mipt/det/dipt and the simple tryptamines dmt/dpt/met/mipt/nmt alot of PEAs 2c-b/i/e AL MAL mde/mda/mdma and mostly importantly as it pertains to my post i have also sampled (all obtained in powder for) LSZ, AL-LAD, 1P-LSD, LSD-25 (only recent batch I came accross was a pink crystal.. but was definitely real and reacted appropriately with an elnriche test kit) & as far as i can tell 1P-LSD reminds me spot on exactly of what the white swiss crystal that was available for the glory years of the interweb was like give or take a few ugs difference in potency and a slightly longer come up, but its hard to compare to the available L out here now like the pink crystal but i think its mostly due to impurities found in street L (not adulterants ) because its easily twice as potent as the crystal L i can obtain ug per ug but its not outside of the dosage range to be fully active under 160ug like shulgin suggests the LSD dose range to be. And if you think about it shulgin for sure had 99% or greater purity everything that he had sampled. 

    So all that said .. i have a small report i might write out longer one day but for now this is what you get. Basically 2011-2013 i began my intensive investigations and research into the beautiful world of chemicals. I learned a lot and also broke my back at the very beginning of 2013 right before my birthday prior to this i tried most of the psychedelics i have listed above.

     After Fxing my vertebrae i began a heavy binging on opiates all sorts from vicodin to morphine to opanas to hydromorphone to fents to street heroin mostly for pain but then very soon to avoid sickness and unbelievable withdrawals well this continued until my smart ass came accross butyr fentanyl at a less than affordable price to ruin my life. 

    In a matter of weeks i went from 1mg doses to 25mg hits every hour on the hour.. so basically i stopped all use of psychedelics for quite a while except for 2c-b on a regular basis for an aphrodisiac. My habit was kept up til just last week when i hit an all time low and was consuming 1g+ / day of BF freebase vaporized in an ecig pen... i tried to do cold turkey detox for 24hrs then transition to subutex for tapering and pain management managed to wait out the 24hrs and dose... damn still not long enough and i went into an extreme precipitated withdrawal to the point i was hallucinating birds and shooting stars flying around my head. I decided to give up on my regimen and start doing my DOC (drug of choice) again BF so i began smoking and smoking pile after pile trying to displace the buprenorphine and find a lil bit of comfort from the writhing pains..

    It had zero effect ZERO for the first hour so i wait and i decide to try it once more after getting no effects after the first 200mg then all of the sudden it hit me like a tsunami wave and instantly caused me to have a very intense extremely painful gruesome seizure in front of my fiance and father.. long story short i wake up in the hospital in full withdrawal doctors cussing at me and poking me with this damn hammer me still hallucinating from the pain. 

    They believed me not at all about my seizure and thought i was asking for narcotic benzodiazepines even though i was just afraid to leave and die from an over looked brain hemorrhage so they sent me kicking rocks with zero tests or help. I come to realize the next day i have diplopia (double vision) and it was getting increasingly worse for about 48hrs after the seizure to the point i worried my fears were coming true, (also i should mention after a rough 18mg induction on subutex i immediately cut down to 1.5-2mg per day and have been at that dose or lower for the last 10 days or so and even havr skipped days.) 

     So instead of going to an oncologist or neurologists i decided to try and help myself so i remembered the study they did on 4-ho-dmt helping neural repair in ptsd patients and after comparing where damage takes place with common overdose of opiates resulting in seizures i realized the damage from ptsd is damn close to the typical areas damaged from a seizure. So i looked for some fungus with no luck. But then i took a gamble and decided to start microdosing the next best thing i had available to me, 4-ho-met, i figured since it was just a single carbons difference that it should have the same or similar effects on bloodflow in the brain. 

     I was at least hoping it still decreased bloodflow in the prefrontal cortex and precentrigal cortex like its parent compound 4-ho-dmt. Anyways i started with 2mg volumetric doses every 4-6hrs and for about 5-6days it was truly truly helping my vision it got to the point that i could see up to 12' away a clear single image and all was good. 

     Well i decided to be dumb yesterday and eat 1&3/4x 50ug 1p-lsd hits i laid myself with a volumetric micropipette  so a total of 87.5ug (+/- 10ug). So its 11:30am i eat 25ug then at 12:00 another 25ug then at 12:35 37.5ug more. Well at about 1:00pm it ALL BEGAN. I started noticing pretty severe vasoconstriction that is common with me and LSD hell all lysergimides minus AL-LAD (Which was just benign on my body) and an onset of drug effects similar to being on an intense and fast roller coaster began hitting me where as I would be in and out of fits of insanity then sobriety then insanity.. it was very fun and pleasant and euphoric and clean just like white fluff crystal this is when i believed it was without a doubt a simple prodrug.

     Well intensity was climbing and visuals were actually pretty quiet considering the level of highness i was at. But it could be because the diplopia was bothering my eye sight so much that i was blocking out the visuals. Anyways the only visual i had was a brief but full blown hallucination at around 2:30-3:00pm when i told my fiance that i needed her to come take a warm shower with me to loosen my veins and relieve the tightness in my chest.

     As i turned around to go up the stairs i felt a hand grab my right shoulder. I originally thought that it was my fiance then as i turned my head i seen the orange glowing hand of Alexander Shulgin and as I looked further up the arm the figure that was sasha transformed into an orange glowing sterotypical depiction of Jesus Christ. And he looked at me and said in Sasha's voice, "Its orange sunshine for christ's sake!" & then i snapped to and was walking up the stairs with my lovely lady who said, "you _ looked like you  just seen a ghost" 

     After the shower i really loosened up and began getting extremely hungry so i decided to begin making a 7 tomato salad with goat cheese and a honey drenched fruit salad. And even though i was extremely inebriated i managed to very meticulously executed the precision cutting of all the fruits and vegetables even with my very disrupted eye balls.

     It was like muscle memory i didnt know i had came out of the wood work. After successful stuffing of my belly i decided to smoke some CBD extract of critical mass curtousy of my sister in Oregon, im in ohio fyi. Well oh boy did that put me close to where i was when jesus/sasha touched/spoke to me and it all started over again. Unfortunately the tightening of me chest and vascular system also resumed... but another quick shower and was again loosened back up. 

    I also began developing a cluster headache that i squashed with 1mg 4-ho-met. Things started dying down and by 9pm i was mostly sober with residual stimulation lasting til i fell asleep around 1:00am 

    So all in all it took 2hrs to fully feel the effects and it lasted about 12hrs but it would have been 9-11hrs had i taken the whole dose at once i believe. And as far as subjective differences between it and lsd i would say it takes longer to come up and lasts as long or longer than lsd does for me also i get hungry on lsd too but only for fruits and vegetables. I believe it is simply a pro drug. 

    Also I did a side by side reagent testing of LSD-25 next to 1P-LSD the results ended in an identical color the only difference being the LSD reacted instantly and the 1P-LSD took an additional 41mins then reacted and turned to the expected pinkish purple color. Also the 1p-lsd was a beautiful fluffy white powder.

     The LSD-25 was a chunky waxy pink/peachy xtal, the al-lad was a graphite grey powder (which is why i believe people had varying responses to the al-lad. at first people seemed to say it was as potent as lsd or at the least more visual than lsd then people were reporting taking 450-600ug with just minor effects, the same happened with my same batch i had 10mg dissolved into 100 drops and at first 100-200ug would blow me away and the same liquid stored properly in an argon filled vial in a sub freezing temp freezer was absolutely diminished in effects by 3-4x fold after about 6 months of proper storage i could eat up to 1mg without ill or negative or even intense response to the drug) & the lsz was a nice fine white crystalline powder as well. 

     Basically im saying this is literally grade A LSD if not simply a more efficiently packaged form of LSD.  oh now as far as it pertains to my seizure the 1P-LSD helped not at all in fact made my diplopia even worse. So today i started my regimen of 4-ho-met again and all seems to be back to normal or as close to normal as i have been able to get to.

     I really believe 4-ho-dmt/met needs to have a ton of research done on it and its relation to neural repair i believe if its used early enough and in small & large enough doses it can heal damage caused from brain trauma i believe it so strongly i am banking my life on it and experiencing real positive effects that in the next few days with the help of my fiance double blind dosing me i will determine if my results are typical repair or if its a result of the metocin/psilocin dosing.

     So thanks guys for listening i know its a long drawn out post but its the first time i have been able to see my screen and read in days and i just got carried away with my story and wanted to disclose the pharmacokinetics that my biological system has been dealibg with this last couple years. Also dont f***ing do fentanyl analogues unless you want a rapid slide to death or an unbelievable insurmountable immeasurable addiction that will only criple you and your family's lives and futures their is zero reward to them and it is impossible to control yourself and have responsible drug use with those evil evil embodiments of well hell evil.. 

Peace and love 
Fritztamine aka fritzthecat (erowid report handle)_


----------



## dariozee

AmoebicMagician said:


> This has what the other analogs have been missing- something beautiful that stokes the fuel in that light that lives in the center of you.  There was a time on this last experience where I was able to clear away the bullshit and get in tune with what's inside, I think LITERALLY what timothy leary called tuning in, and I became aware of the center of my self, the me that is me that is everything, that long ago flesh and DNA wound it's self around like a suit of clothes or a vehicle that I have worn ever since this specific 'life trip' began- and it was so beautiful it actually hurt to look at.  The only way I could co-exist with it was to let it shine out from behind my eyes, literally letting love show me the universe.



This is beautifully put, and exactly my experience of 2 days ago. It was there, the Unexplainable, behind the fractal visions, far in the distance, yet so near - the Light Within. Behind the dripping paint, and swirling walls, that Something was announcing Itself. 1p-LSD is a new miracle.


----------



## J.Wallace

Check out my review and soon to be full detailed trip report.

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/756507-1p-LSD-400ug


----------



## sunny197

16.40 - 100ug under my tongue and chewed a little 
16.45 - bath because why not, chewed some more then swallowed after about 15 minutes
17.00 - little bit of tightness in chest, body is feeling lighter, start of the come up?
17.10 - enjoying some trance, legs feel fantastic like i could not possibly stretch them enough
17.20 - started playing gta v with light music on
17.37 - in tears laughing at myself on snapchat and can't stop smiling, typing is getting difficult
17.46 - anytime my controller vibrates it feels fantastic, everything is slowing down, this fantastically intense 
17.50 - let the swirling of evertything in front of me begin, it feels like i am moving about 15 frames per second
18.03 - time dilation is crazy it feels like hours
18.13 - almost felt like i was no longer high, a fall sense of security i hope as i stare at my own hand moving 
18.46 - visuals are there but subtle, formations on the ground or wobbling of light, its all around and im still smiling like fuck, some crazy cev's
19.08 - i've taken a walk around my house to enjoy the shadowed vision although i keep shivering, i've turned on the heater and noticed this text keeps disappearing into the horizon
19.11 - i really want to go out and socialise but there is no way i could function i can literally see the bass from my speakers, a very clear headspace though, rational thought
19.18 - in tears laughing at myself trying to eat a banana, i manage one bite and retire from it
19.32 - the time dilation is more extreme than anything ive experienced previously. i've had several days worth of thoughts in the last however many minutes 
19.54 - this is the peak i've been dreaming of, oev's, wanderlust thoughts, music and colour pulsing through me, wonderful little chemical
20.21 - i had to drag myself from myself from bed but i can't even comprehend now i'm here, this is the real deal
20.44 - incredible oev's my entire world is spinning and floating around me 
20.58 - walking around trying to get dressed to go meet a friend to walk a dog, incredibly difficult and seemingly thirsty work
06.10 - the rest of the night was spent lying in bed in another dimension and i finally drift off just after this

For me this was the real deal, incredibly powerful stuff and i personally couldn't differentiate between LSD. 

A great experience


----------



## HZTB

Here's my full trip report with 100ug, my first foray into psychedelics: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/756532-1P-LSD-100ug-1st-time-with-psychedelics

*Summary*: Two distinct phases. First 3 hours: great visuals accompanied by slight nausea and inability to really think. Then (after a transition): clear and sharp mind and great headspace where I was able to think fast and make interesting connections between thoughts. Although beforehand I was mostly curious about the visuals, it really is the headspace and different sense of thinking that was the big attraction for me. I guess if the body load was less present in the first phase it would have been more enjoyable. Overall it wasn’t an overwhelming or life-changing event, but certainly one of the most interesting things I’ve tried. 

*Afterthoughts: *I felt like I was still getting the hang of what I experienced and kinda wanted to go higher and deeper into that headspace. I plan on trying it with a friend next but I’m curious as to how it will turn out. There were times where I really wanted to share the experience with someone else but times (especially the come-up) where there’s no way I could have handled a conversation. 

*Questions:*
- I read magnesium would help for the jaw tension, but what could I take to alleviate the feeling of nausea?
- Is acid thinking logical? Overall, the thoughts I had I still can apply to everyday life, with maybe a couple of exceptions I’m unsure about. I wasn’t convinced by some crazy theory that would make zero sense the next day for instance. But I’m curious to hear other people’s experiences.


----------



## Humble Bumble

HZTB said:


> *Questions:*
> - I read magnesium would help for the jaw tension, but what could I take to alleviate the feeling of nausea?


I think some ginger might help, also I've read good things about essential oil of lemon to counter nausea:
https://www.dmt-nexus.me/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=24003

I have ten blotters at home, I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## bjznoviskey

100mcg after a meal took about 3-4 hours to reach full visual peak, thought visuals and music was much better than AL-LAD. Slow, smooth come up. Sex was great on it, almost as good as 300mg LSZ(which used to be my #1 lysergamide, idk now). Stellar compound, can't wait to go higher.


----------



## Kishka

I have noticed my small amount of remaining supply appears to have turned noticeably yellow on the blotter paper which is distinctly different from the slightly off-parchment white colour they initially came in. From more tests, the actual potency of the compound seems to be fairly unaffected by this colour change; the tabs were not always keps inside the same sealed bag and have been often left out in non-airtight locations which leaves me to believe they have oxidized and potentially changed structure.

This is very much of interest because there was a large amount of discussion regarding this compounds true pharmacological action and if it were to undergo any changes inside the body. It was speculated that due to it's similarity to ALD-52 which was claimed in the past to oxidize to LSD-25 either outside or inside the body that 1P-LSD may also be changing to another chemical or into LSD-25 which could potentially mean legal implication for anyone in possession of the substance.

 I recall many saying the 1-propionyl group is very stable and was unlikely to convert in the body let alone in the open air and was presumed to have totally separate action to classic LSD-25.
Has anyone experienced a similar colour change on their tabs or noticed a change in effects after having the tabs stored for several months?


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

No - not heard that of the 1P either - it should make the molecule possibly more stable so less likely to have legal implication of turning to acid outside the body - inside the body is and it's chemical actions are complex (much more than outside) - that this turns to LSD is pretty likely; many say many things but I feel like a lot of this is based on subjective experience or uneducated guess work - like I say I am willing to say I am probably fooled myself and this is LSD. Opinion of course but this was designed as a prodrug, it david nichols best guess (I admit it isn't proved) and unlike other drug analogues seems to mimic LSD better than any drugs mimiced a drug before.


----------



## Kishka

What about the tabs turning yellow then?


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

Sounds like bad storage - keep away from light and moisture and air mainly - are they still active?


----------



## Kishka

I had ten tabs from the early days, I think I bought them a day or two after they went on sale, and as soon as I got them I wrapped them in foil and kept them in the plastic airtight baggy they came in, to protect from light (the baggy, while airtight, was clear). A few weeks later I took out one tab in anticipation of tripping but due to circumstances beyond my control I was unable to trip that day, so I simply dropped that tab back in to to the plastic baggy, but did not wrap it in foil thinking I'd trip in it within the next few day.

Unfortunately, life kept getting in the way and I was unable to trip for a few weeks, yet forgot to wrap it back up in the foil. Fast forward to two days ago, I took the tab out and noticed a certain yellowing to it, and when I compared it to the tabs in the foil, it was definitely a few tones darker.

Potency didn't seem affected however, and the come up was slightly different to an LSD come up, which is the only major difference I've noted between LSD and 1P-LSD, so I believe after it yellowed it was still in 1P-LSD form (although a single in vivo test isn't a great way to confirm this).

I know its just a anecdote but hopefully it will help in reaching a conclusion about what happens when the tabs turn yellow. If its anything like LSD, the yellowing simply indicates exposure to light I would think, which would imply damage to the LSD and the potency of the tab would be slightly diminished, yet it would still be LSD on the tab... right?


----------



## Lnx.Apex

So I got a chance to try it this weekend. I'll write a more comprehensive report later. I only took one 100mcg tab. I haven't taken any psychedelics in about 3 months so I had no tolerance but plenty of experience. I'd have to say after doing this one tab, I'm never touching street acid again. This had the cleanest most real feeling to it that I haven't felt in a very long time. It did take quite a bit to fully peak (about 2 hours 15 minutes, yet I was feeling the beginning stages at least 40 minutes after I took it). I'd say 3-3:30 hours in I was at a strong +++. Had I taken the second tab like I originally planned I have no doubt I would have reached ++++, a state I've only achieved once on 7g of mushrooms. I know everyone throws that state around like it's common, but the one tab I took was quite strong. I have no doubt it was 100mcg, if not more. The whole trip lasted about 10 hours. Maybe would have trailed off a bit longer but I dosed myself with some Clonazepam and weed and passed out. The increased sound from music was incredible and I spent a lot of time listening just to the music and picturing the songs in my head, something that is not so common for me to do on a trip as I usually draw/paint/be social. As far as comparing it to LSD it is definitely LSD, but I believe due to it being a prodrug it takes longer to hit and because of it the peak was not as much as a smack in the fact LSD-25 seems to be. Also jaw tension, sweating, and some slight body-load was apparent during the course of most of the trip. If I wasn't so broke I would seriously buy a shit ton of it in powder form and just store that for a few years. This is worth holding onto.


----------



## al-laddin

The come up longer and the overall duration is a bit shorter for me....and its slightly less visual...I found this a bit more euphoric and easier to follow thoughts although 100ug is every bit as potent as 100ug of L25. We arent 100% sure that its a prodrug yet although its the most likely theory. I found it to be a completely novel experience to L25. I personally would rather have L25 over this if I had to choose but I find 1p to be appropriate for more situations as the experience is a but "softened" for me.



HZTB said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'll look into it.
> 
> Anyone care to reply to my second question? - Is  acid thinking logical? Overall, the thoughts I had I still can apply to  everyday life, with maybe a couple of exceptions I’m unsure about. I  wasn’t convinced by some crazy theory that would make zero sense the  next day for instance. But I’m curious to hear other people’s  experiences.



This may answer your  question....personally yes it can for me...but its a hodgepodge of all  kinds of thoughts , ideas, fantasies and dreams as well. 

http://boingboing.net/2012/08/03/in-mid-60s-lsd-research-stud.html


----------



## Fritztamine

Yes the white powder form of 1p-lsd upon dissolution, in everclear that was re-distilled and dried over standard desecant mixture, & after initial room temp drying of the volumetric drop 
by drop applied perforated paper it was bleach white then just hours later and it was a light yellow about two weeks ago. and now after looking at it it is now a bright to dark gold orange color..


----------



## Doldrugs

I'd say start with 100 ug, as well. And be in a safe, comfortable place. This is powerful stuff and it hits some people harder than others regardless of how they react to other psychs.


----------



## Doldrugs

AL-LAD is fully psychedelic. People just aren't taking enough. The most profound psychedelic experience I ever had was on AL-LAD. 1P has WAY less body load, though. So that's definitely a plus. But AL-LAD is still the most visual chemical I've ever used.


----------



## Shamanism

Doldrugs said:


> AL-LAD is fully psychedelic. People just aren't taking enough. The most profound psychedelic experience I ever had was on AL-LAD. 1P has WAY less body load, though. So that's definitely a plus. But AL-LAD is still the most visual chemical I've ever used.


At what dose?


----------



## Doldrugs

750 ug. But I'd have some opioids or at least some weed for when it winds down, because you're gonna feel like shit.


----------



## Shamanism

That is a nice dose indeed, not sure I will get to that any time soon.. Next time will try 300ug perhaps 450ug at 150 it wasn't very visual, but gave a good headspace for music, which is what I like it for.  

Have you already tried a comparable dose of 1P? 

AmoebicMagician:how did your 500ug go?


----------



## maxade

To anyone out there on an Irreversible MAOI eg Phenelzine - This will not work. I've ordered from two different vendors now & experienced nothing.


----------



## Yeetbeat

AmoebicMagician said:


> Did you get any kind of visual activity from the AL-LAD?
> 
> Some people just seem to not get along with it.  As I said in my previous post though, one of my friends has a similar issue and 200 mics of 1p-LSD had him ON THE MOON.  Given his tolerance to lysergamides that was supposed to be his cautious foray into the chemical's baby pool, the equivalent of half a tab for me.
> 
> So here's hoping you're able to battering ram your way through the doors of perception!



Ultimately the overall effects I experienced from 300ug of AL-LAD could only be described as lightly intoxicated, but entirely lacking psychedelia. I actually felt poisoned to a small degree, leading me to my suspicion of a possible allergy to lysergamides (I know this sounds ludicrous to conclude, but it's the only fitting logical explanation, lol). It was as though I was exclusively experiencing negative side effects like tightness in chest and overall feeling like shit, but with none of the desired effects like headspace or visuals


----------



## AmoebicMagician

okay, took 350 mics at 10:45am

HOLY SHIT, this drug has some crazy to it.  I was shown EXACTLY why governments would want to keep something like this out of people's hands.

I was shown that depending on what role we accept, all existence can be a big jerk off, or something incredibliy beautiful, and the only difference between the two completely disparate ways of being is which role we choose to adopt, and ALL roles are ours for the playing if we only have eyes to see it.  This is not making a lot of sense, but bear with me.  I was shown all these concepts, and the differnece between consciousness and rote playback, like some large simulacrum of the universe and the actual universe, is that there is a spark of the divine in the latter which can not be duplicated.  So I foundered as a ungrounded mote of consciousness without an ego, with thoughts of SDF Macross playing in my head as a backdrop as I tried to make sense of the universe and find out if this was the actual universe, or some kind of simulation being played out for some unknown reason at some unknown point in time after the collapse of the original universe that originally held us all.  So I was feeling the fear all of a sudden, I felt cut off from anything, set adrift and dying and none of my sensory input was making any sense, concepts and words and feelings were all mixing into some kind of sensory soup of meaning and memory.  I was feeling very fragile while strange and confusing trip things were happening and my mind was trying to digest this soup of all this sensory input mixed with ideas, concepts, plans and the rest of the detritus making up the human experience, all blended into a slurry and mixed together in ways you would never think possible.  I felt so vulnerable and confused, I found my way upstairs looking for any of my housemates, just any other human to interact with.  When no one was home I drew a bath and watched the hot and cold water fronts move about each other and cause eddies and currents.  The hot water was orange and the cold blue, and when I closed my eyes the universe was a repeating kaleidascope of square pictures, filled with what looked like DNA helixes of all the most incredible colors that have ever been imagined or beheld.  I was still unmoored, and realized that if I was strong enough to exist like that, in this state, then I could choose the role I wanted to play, that it was literally as simple as choosing my reality and it could be mine to live, reality is totally malleable.  But this is a large responsibility.  To choose your own reality or role means that other things exist relying on YOU as a primary reference for their existence, you are basically God to your own reality if you are strong enough to live in the limitless eternity of this limbo headspace.  So I thought to myself, 'I could be God, there is a job opening of sorts here for those with the right kind of soul eyes to see it'.  But it was just too much responsibility, I am not even a fraction strong enough to contend with being a primary reference point for external ideas and entities.  You have to be able to make your own reality, and I seem to be moored to strongly to this one to make a clean break with it or to tread wholly unfamiliar places of the mind or spirit- my mind recoils from it as if stung or burned: it is just too foreign and strange to normal every day human sensibilities.  Anyways, the point that I took away is that what we believe is reality, and if you have enough reality you can serve as a mooring point for other external concepts, ideas, and entitites in the same way that God does so for us every moment that we are aware of ourselves as human beings.

The difference between a cosmic jerk off and things of such beauty and substance that it gives all other things meaning is a spark of the divine- and we need to tend that spark lest it fade away.

This is not making much sense, still.  I am just trying to get this down while I remember it.

Objectively, there were far less visuals than I would have expected for a dose of LSD that would provoke such a profound and reality re-defining head-trip as this.  I plan to take AL-LAD tomorrow in an attempt to see if rumours of absence of cross tolerance are indeed true or not.

The wanderlust took me to the outdoors after my peak, and I found my way to a  beautiful pond and watched the geese and fully appreciated the beauty of being a living thing on earth at this time, and I wept tears of unbridled joy at the fact that I was lucky enough to be here at this moment, seeing the world as it truly was on this day, the sky a blue within blue, the colors of the landscape seeming to swim up my optic nerve and light a freezing cold fire in my brain of pure pleasure at these incredible colors.

There was no patterning, no visuals other than some tracers after objects moving by, things just were as they were, but I was able to see the exquisite beauty of this pond, of the sky, of the animals, of the grass, as if I were a newborn seeing the world for the first time.  And MY GOD! It was so fucking beautiful I could not stifle the sobs of pure relieved happiness that although I had feared otherwise, life was something beautiful and clean and bright, possessed of such exquisite REALNESS.

I am so grateful just to be alive, just to be extant in the universe we share that everything else is gravy.  None of my problems seem to matter any more in light of the fact that I am So damned lucky just to be a living human being with the ability to do and experience things in this shared reality we all are interacting in.

I love all of you.


----------



## maxade

Green Monsters said:


> Hey maxade , I live in NY too.
> I don't know how to find this stuff yet, but 1p seems like it could end my 20+ years of searching.
> I have unfinished business with acid, I was too young to navigate through the experience and had a bad trip. It _haunts_ me that I never had the chance to make it right.
> 
> Some of you obviously have knowledge of chemistry, so _ before I fall in love with the idea_, I am concerned about possible interactions using 1p with zoloft and Lamictal.
> Can you or anybody make an educated guess?



Na man sorry I don't know...I don't take Zoloft or Lamictal. All I know is if you are taking an Irriversible MAOI like I am then it won't work. There's been talk of others on MAOI's and it not doing anything so Once i'm off this drug then I will give this stuff another try.

Any word on the degradation of this compound?


----------



## stanleyK

JimmyDon't said:


> I haven't had LSD-25, though 1P metabolises into LSD, so I would say what goes for this, goes for the illegal version also.


The prodrug effect is hypothetical.
Some talks about ald-52 (which is very close to 1p) as prodrug but Hoffman observed a slightly different effect (ea less anxiety).
So the question is still open.
Now you might have the same issue with LSD.

Your context doesn't seem ideal. Taking a psychedelic for a precise purpose is not always a good idea because it doesn't take into account the unpredictable side of the journey. So you are trying to fight in order to focus on something your mind is probably not interested at that time. You should surf on the wave rather than fight the tide.


----------



## JimmyDon't

You are right. Poor judgement to trip when work is due. I am riding it all right but the clock is running...


----------



## stanleyK

JimmyDon't said:


> You are right. Poor judgement to trip when work is due. I am riding it all right but the clock is running...


Just enjoy the ride. You may find the inspiration for your essay later on (eventually in the afterglow). Just let it go now.
Best


----------



## al-laddin

JImmyDont, dude taking acid in the way you are describing...as an escape is akin to drinking booze to go solve complex math equations or something to that effect. Its NOT an escape drug....in fact it does the opposite...causes you to dive in head first. Euphoria is almost a peripheral effect to these drugs and is mostly experienced through the wonder and profundity of you mental/visual stimulus. I can understand taking MD to cheer up or even escape to a degree....but drowing your sorrows in LSD is actually psychologically dangerous.... Try this...the next time you wake up in a great mood, you have nothing bothering you and nothing to do in the next 24 hour, are feeling adventurous and want to experience some mystery and excitement THATS the time to trip....and you will experience the euphoria youre after....its a deeper euphoria than the artificial one most drugs provide ...im not saying I dont like a bit of the artificial euphoria ....Im just saying the psychedelic euphoria is much deeper and can leave you elated for days weeks even months to come if ued responsibly


PS I would try 100ug at least for an adventure...the character of the trip can change immensely from dosage


----------



## JimmyDon't

I like you Al-laddin. And I agree. However I did not take it to escape, I took it to stimulate me. I am writing an essay you see. I did not want an adventure, just something to get the creative juices flowing. It's going ok-ish.


----------



## stanleyK

The come up is often a bit confused while the peak is clearer (sometimes extremely clear).
Let your mind guide you, he knows far more than your conciseness (sorry for the yodashit  )


----------



## al-laddin

My bad JimmyDont...I somehow got the impression that you were looking to feel euphoric and forget your problems...umm wellll plain LSD has always stimulated me ....this 1p is a bit less stimulating...if its a prodrug then probably bc its slowly being converted thus not as stimulating....if not it simply is not as stimulating as plain LSD...I have had success with 25ug reg LSD (I know it was 25-30ug) for stimulation....however alone (in solitude) it made me over anylize and ruminate on negative things...i could never count on it being just a stimulant...but when it worked as a creatuve stimulant it REALLY worked....I think higher actual psychedelic doses in which you just "let go" tend to be great creative tools ...especially in the mid to later portion of the experience....but again its a crap shoot amd really requires that its not my goal...to sit down and "get to business" many others have had success directing the creative juices to a particular task hoever...I posted a link above in an older post that was a study on actual scientists with this very aim.


----------



## Xorkoth

I'd recommend taking lysergamides like this when you have no responsibilities... I dislike psychedelics when I have to do something.  I remember one time in the recent past I was going to see a show at night and I took DOC at 1pm, while I was still working (I work at home)... I had 4.5 more hours to go.  DOC is one of my favorite substances so I thought I'd be fine.  Generally I experience no anxiety on it and always have a great trip.  But since I was forced to finish my work day on it, I experienced a very large amount of anxiety and dysphoria, confusion, and lack of focus.  However, if I take DOC when I go for an outdoor adventure, or hang out with friends, none of that manifests, instead it's a beautiful, focused, euphoric experience.



Doldrugs said:


> 750 ug. But I'd have some opioids or at least some weed for when it winds down, because you're gonna feel like shit.



Wow, I've never felt like shit after lysergamides... AL-LAD leaves me feeling pretty amazing, not as amazing as LSD leaves me feeling but still a great thing.  Although I've never taken 750ug of any lysergamide.  I have a hard time imagining it leaving me feeling bad though.  Generally when I trip, the harder I trip, the better the afterglow stage is.


----------



## Green Monsters

maxade said:


> Na man sorry I don't know...I don't take Zoloft or Lamictal. All I know is if you are taking an Irriversible MAOI like I am then it won't work. There's been talk of others on MAOI's and it not doing anything so Once i'm off this drug then I will give this stuff another try.



Ah thanx man.
I am suprised nobody has anything to say.
I hope somebody can share there thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Doldrugs

I often hear people citing euphoria as a major element of psychedelics for them but that's not what I've ever experienced. I rarely feel euphoria at all. I feel pretty much every emotion at different times during most trips. If I'm in a bad mood or not feeling great, taking a psych is off the table. If I'm looking for a mood boost, smoking weed, taking opioids, taking stims (although in this case, the comedown has to be taken into account) fit the bill. But psychedelics? I only take those if I'm in a positive frame of mind. I do psychs because it's interesting and exciting, not because it feels good.



Xorkoth said:


> Wow, I've never felt like shit after lysergamides... AL-LAD leaves me feeling pretty amazing, not as amazing as LSD leaves me feeling but still a great thing.  Although I've never taken 750ug of any lysergamide.  I have a hard time imagining it leaving me feeling bad though.  Generally when I trip, the harder I trip, the better the afterglow stage is.



I don't generally get a psychedelic afterglow. Different people experience these drugs differently, but for me and my girlfriend AL-LAD and most other psychs have a quite unpleasant comedown: aches, stiffness, a general sense of unease and immense difficulty getting comfortable physically. The higher the dose, the worse it is. It's actually almost identical to my experience with tapering off an SSRI. 



Shamanism said:


> Have you already tried a comparable dose of 1P?



I have no current interest in getting anywhere close to that. 200 ug was challenging for me. More challenging than 3x that much AL-LAD. It's tough to compare because for me AL-LAD is big on the visuals and light on the mindfuck. At 200 ug I was edging in on 600 ug of AL-LAD mentally, but with an anxious edge I don't get from AL-LAD. I may take xanax with a higher dose to compensate next time to see if it's more pleasant. But I believe I'm particularly sensitive to 1P because of my metabolism.


----------



## onetwocatpoo

Trying out 150ug of 1p tonight! I purchased 200ug but dont want to try that much first time round but am on SSRIs so feel that 100 may be too little, what doses have other people on SSRIs used? Also, hows the vasoconstriction with this? Ill report back most likely tomorrow on my 'experiment'.


----------



## Doldrugs

onetwocatpoo said:


> Trying out 150ug of 1p tonight! I purchased 200ug but dont want to try that much first time round but am on SSRIs so feel that 100 may be too little, what doses have other people on SSRIs used? Also, hows the vasoconstriction with this? Ill report back most likely tomorrow on my 'experiment'.



I've never noticed a consistent effect from my lexapro on psychedelics, but I've definitely seen Prozac reduce psychedelic effects in person. What are you on?

I took 1P on lexapro and it was POWERFUL. I think metabolism plays a much larger role than any other factor with 1P.

I had shoulder/neck tension. It was minor. The body load, including any vasoconstriction, is light. At least at 200ug, for me.


----------



## Vurtual

Xorkoth said:


> ...Wow, I've never felt like shit after lysergamides... AL-LAD leaves me feeling pretty amazing, not as amazing as LSD leaves me feeling but still a great thing.  Although I've never taken 750ug of any lysergamide.  I have a hard time imagining it leaving me feeling bad though.  Generally when I trip, the harder I trip, the better the afterglow stage is.



Me too.  I'll feel a bit physically drained the next day if i don't sleep, but usually feel psychologically boosted for up to a week or longer (if the trip was good that is).  300 to 450ug allad is plenty for me personally to get a strong trip, and i've always felt great after it, though the afterglow was much more noticeable with 1plsd (and good lsd) - almost like hypomania really.


----------



## Doldrugs

That's really weird. The only time I got what I'd call an afterglow was when I went to a casino on 450 ug of AL-LAD. Two of us took AL, two took edibles, and two more smoked weed. The edibles were way too strong (entirely my fault, I tend to overshoot for others because I personally like high doses) so those two rapidly fell into a horrible bad trip and we ended up sitting on a bench trying to get them to stand up so we could get to the car. Their energy pushed me into paranoia, and casinos are entirely too stimulating to relax on 3 tabs of AL, so I started to freak out. I popped a xanax and when it kicked in my trip was back to being fun. The other tripper had no issues whatsoever, but she's a serious badass so that's not surprising. We got home, did some kratom, did some nitrous, and went to sleep.

So anyway, the next day I felt like superman all day. I deal with fairly serious depression and anxiety, but that day it was gone. I was psyched all day about everything. Nothing affected my mood. I drove like 3 hours through a horrible blizzard that shut down half the roads in the area and normally I would have been literally incapable of that. I would have been rocking back and forth in the fetal position hyperventilating. But it was like nothing that day. 

Because so many drugs were involved it's hard to say exactly what caused it, or if it was synergistic. I usually get a mood and energy boost the day after kratom, but this was beyond that in a spectacular way. I liked it more than the actual trip, it was the best feeling. Every other trip I've had gave me no effects the next day.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

well, I'm totally back now, and THAT WAS A DOOZY!

My entire concept of reality was challenged, it was quite scary at times.

Overall the character of the experience was hofpeful renewal, however

I am stuck, however, by how little visuals there were for the amount of head trip there was.  Seems like while acid is equal piles visuals and head trip, and AL-lAD is bigger pile visuals, smaller pile head trip, 1P is exactly the opposite, you can get to intense visual territory but it requires a dose that is going to take you into CRAZY head trip territory.

i was stricken with how NORMAL everything looked, just the way I was noticing it had changed, the same colors and world of every day life were still there, i was just noticing things without sunglasses on, super crisp and ultra sharp.

After regrouping from non-grounded thoughts of adopted roles in the the universe in the bath I set out for an adventure to take in new experience by frequenting a circuit of several local parks in my area.  I have never felt as alive and vigorous. just filled with such exquisite joy at being alive!  Taking in the ponds and lakes and playgrounds, and a group of igneous boulders strewn in a feild with brand new eyes... there are no words.  I could see in the bands of the rocks the incredible amount of experience distilled into them.  While they were formed civilizations were born and fell, and the lichen growing on them, which was a colony which had been there since time immemorial and had discolored most of the boulders, took on new significance as a witness to specific times in the fourth dimension that will never be repeated- and this idea was so beautiful and profound I literally felt about to burst with the beauty of the exquisite truths I was comprehending.

You know what, I am trying too hard to put this into words.

It was challenging for a very short interval, but ultimately INCREDIBLY rewarding


----------



## JimmyDon't

al-laddin said:


> My bad JimmyDont...I somehow got the impression that you were looking to feel euphoric and forget your problems...umm wellll plain LSD has always stimulated me ....this 1p is a bit less stimulating...if its a prodrug then probably bc its slowly being converted thus not as stimulating....if not it simply is not as stimulating as plain LSD...I have had success with 25ug reg LSD (I know it was 25-30ug) for stimulation....however alone (in solitude) it made me over anylize and ruminate on negative things...i could never count on it being just a stimulant...but when it worked as a creatuve stimulant it REALLY worked....I think higher actual psychedelic doses in which you just "let go" tend to be great creative tools ...especially in the mid to later portion of the experience....but again its a crap shoot amd really requires that its not my goal...to sit down and "get to business" many others have had success directing the creative juices to a particular task hoever...I posted a link above in an older post that was a study on actual scientists with this very aim.



That's a thought about the conversion reducing stimulation Al-laddin. Personally I find this stuff perfectly stimulating. And I know exactly what you mean. When I hit 1P hard (I Say 'hard', there's people doing 750ug here) after the initial come-up creativity frickin soars dude. But never anywhere I can put it to use. Anyway, I finished that essay, and just found out the deadline has been pushed back... Ha! Go drugs Go!


----------



## AmoebicMagician

HAHAHAHAHA!

I have stumbled onto something amazing!

I dropped 300 mics of AL-LAD at about 5:00 pm to see if there was cross tolerenace issues since some people were making noise about there not being any.

Well, there is indeed some cross tolerance, but I believe that AL-LAD definitely has affinity at receptors where 1p-LSD is completely impotent, since much of the crazy is gone from this experience and all I am left with is PURE EUPHORIA AND HAPPINESS.  I am just psyched to be alive!  There is some visual distortion and some light patterning, but things are just AWESOME! I FEEL INCREDIBLE!  All the goodness of the best afterglow only my face is pressed RIGHT UP AGAINST IT!  This is not quite like MDMA, I just feel like everything is so much easier!  I have strength to do the things that need doing, life seems so easy!

Again, I reiterate, I love you all!

Oh! And other good news:
My friend who has PTSD that I have known since we were little, we talked every couple days since we were small until he went into the marine corps...

Well, after sruviving THREE IED explosions while his squad mates did not, in one situation him being literally the only surviver in his vehicle, he has had some really bad psychological problems.

He approached me about psychedelic therapy, which I was not enthusiastic about for obvious reasons, but after he approached me and told me he has been experimenting on his own with 4-aco-dmt and LSZ with success I told him to at least let me be there with him to help him through tough times.  I suggested AL-LAD since the weirdness was a bit toned down, and after some pretty involved experiences it seems he has been able to cognize and digest much of what has happened to him.

He is no longer having the nightmares, and when he starts to feel guilty or miss his brothers that are gone, he is in his words able to 'really honestly know and believe they are alright, wherever they are, and that makes the world something completely different than it was before.  He is literally an entirely new person, the same boy I knew growing up, with hope for the future and love in his heart.

WHY WOULD THE GOVERNMENT KEEP THESE CHEMICALS FROM BEING USED?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## poonja

Extremely inspiring story.  You are a true friend.


----------



## Doldrugs

AmoebicMagician said:


> I am stuck, however, by how little visuals there were for the amount of head trip there was.  Seems like while acid is equal piles visuals and head trip, and AL-lAD is bigger pile visuals, smaller pile head trip, 1P is exactly the opposite, you can get to intense visual territory but it requires a dose that is going to take you into CRAZY head trip territory.



Agreed. I like how they're complimentary in that way. It gives you some options depending on what you want out of your trip. When I tried acid I didn't get much visuals, though. It was closer to 1P.



AmoebicMagician said:


> WHY WOULD THE GOVERNMENT KEEP THESE CHEMICALS FROM BEING USED?!?!?!?!!?



Politics and ignorance. It makes me sick that alcohol is legal, benzos and antipsychotics are handed out like candy, but safe, non-habit-forming miracle drugs are punishable by lengthy jail time. While they have their negatives, marijuana, ketamine, and MDMA have valuable and unique medical uses, and are no more problematic than commonly prescribed drugs like clonazepam and dextroamphetamine. Psychedelics like LSD and psilocybin, on the other hand, have no negatives at all and plenty of good science shows how dramatically they can improve lives where nothing else would work. Denying them to people in need is pure evil.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I just sat down with my girlfriend and openly and honestly talked about everything I was bothered with between us, while she did the same with me, in an atmosphere of assured love and understanding, and things have never been better.

I have been seeing places in my life where the energy flow is getting tangled and have endeavored to fix them and set things straight, and everything is in harmony!  I wish to god psychedelics could be part of conventional psychotherapy.  I just feel like all the problems have solutions and I have the strength and the reservoir of love within me to make it all happen, to work everything out.

Thank you God, for giving us these tools to help us live better lives.  I am SOOO SORRY if I have misused them in the past.

love and light folks!  I totally understand how the mood of the sixties was what it was.


----------



## maxade

Any word on the degradation of this compound?

I've tried it both times from two different reliable Vendors and experienced nothing because i'm on Phenelzine.


----------



## JimmyDon't

maxade said:


> Any word on the degradation of this compound?
> 
> I've tried it both times from two different reliable Vendors and experienced nothing because i'm on Phenelzine.



Dark, cool place, sealed up tight? Over a year most likely. A couple of years maybe.


----------



## al-laddin

^^^Ive had LSD last 10 years with no noticable degradation. Cool , Dark, dry and airtight.

EDIT: As air tight as a sealed in a plastic bag and foil can be anyway. They were 1996 white felix the cat in san francisco area. Stored until summer of 2004 or 2005 ....so not quite 10 years but still....people REALLY underestimate acid's stability


----------



## fooladept

Guess I will have my first lysergamide experience with 1P soon.  

As it would be my second aimed trip with a fully grown psychedelic, not having anyone who could be my sitter now and living with my 'anti-drug' roommate next door, I'm a little bit concerned about the setting. 

My mindset is - as far as one can know - pretty stable at the moment. 
I've read a lot over the years I'm interested in psychedelics and lately finished _LSD Psychotherapy _by Stanislav Grof. 
I personally feel ready to go a step further and try. :D

Regarding to what I wrote about setting, I have to trip alone at home (where I can't totally eliminate getting in contact with my roomate, if something unpredictable will happen) or go outside. 

I'm not sure what to do, as I could find a safe place outside and start early in the morning and walk around if I feel like or stay home and trip at night in my room (where I would be safe if I don't disturbe my roomate). Don't know, if I tend to disturbe people on acid. :D
I slightly prefer the first plan, because I think beeing trapped in my room and affraid I could disturbe my roomate is not what I want. 

There is not really a question to find, just wanted to talk to someone about it. Maybe anyone got an idea...


----------



## zombywoof

I would ask is there any time of day when roommate is out at work or something all day if not in room at night with music and headphones as i find music the best for if or when the trip may seem to be getting too much and start low please.Maybe have a benzo available too if you dont like how you feel and you just want it to end.


----------



## JimmyDon't

zombywoof said:


> I would ask is there any time of day when roommate is out at work or something all day if not in room at night with music and headphones as i find music the best for if or when the trip may seem to be getting too much and start low please.Maybe have a benzo available too if you dont like how you feel and you just want it to end.



What Zombywoof said. 

You will disturb your room mate if they are around. And if you aren't prepared to tell them what you are getting up to, they will think you are an actual psycho.


----------



## Seph

So my ten strip arrived and they look class not as big as I expected though I assumed they would have been the same size as 25i tabs I've tried which were surprisingly large compared to these and normal Lucy blotters I've had. But I've Uni exams after the weekend which need revision done so experimentation will have to wait but I was on acid a few days ago so this time will allow for a tolerance recovery  happy tripping guys n girls


----------



## AmoebicMagician

fooladept said:


> Guess I will have my first lysergamide experience with 1P soon.
> 
> As it would be my second aimed trip with a fully grown psychedelic, not having anyone who could be my sitter now and living with my 'anti-drug' roommate next door, I'm a little bit concerned about the setting.
> 
> My mindset is - as far as one can know - pretty stable at the moment.
> I've read a lot over the years I'm interested in psychedelics and lately finished _LSD Psychotherapy _by Stanislav Grof.
> I personally feel ready to go a step further and try. :D
> 
> Regarding to what I wrote about setting, I have to trip alone at home (where I can't totally eliminate getting in contact with my roomate, if something unpredictable will happen) or go outside.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do, as I could find a safe place outside and start early in the morning and walk around if I feel like or stay home and trip at night in my room (where I would be safe if I don't disturbe my roomate). Don't know, if I tend to disturbe people on acid. :D
> I slightly prefer the first plan, because I think beeing trapped in my room and affraid I could disturbe my roomate is not what I want.
> 
> There is not really a question to find, just wanted to talk to someone about it. Maybe anyone got an idea...



I have NEVER had a bad experience in the outdoors walking around.

Whenever I am having some difficulty I tend to, in fact, do just that- make for the outdoors and take a walk around a park or the bike paths and let my meanderings take me to adventure.  It's also great to trip later in the day, when things feel calmer, and find a place with not many lights to watch the stars.  I did this the other night and it was one of the most breathtaking experiences of my life- all the constellations just leapt out at me... there are no words.

Point is, there are solutions to your room mate.

Does he live in the same apartment or house, or is he actually next door?  You can just tell him you're going to be meditating or you have a woman over or something.  Is he a complete asshole or something?

Anyways, I always feel before I trip that I am going to not want to be around non tripping people, but when you are out and about it is not hard at all.  Try to find your way to a place you have never been before, new sensory information is the spice of life, and after you trip in one place or live there for a long time you kind of commit the place to memory, you have already processed it and there is less wonder to be milked out of the surroundings.

Either way, you should be fine.  1P is quite forgiving, and frankly I can not say I know of anyone personally who has had a bad experience with it.  There can be some moments of difficulty, but this is the way to work through the things that are fucking up your life, and lead to healing and renewal the likes of which you have never conceived of.  Also, those moments of difficulty seem to be easier to get out of with 1p, although this could be my imagination.  Finding your way out of negative emotions is literally one of the most important skills to learn as a human being, and psychedelics are a great tool for this.

I salute your for your adventurous style and wish you well on your trip!!!


----------



## fooladept

zombywoof said:


> I would ask is there any time of day when   roommate is out at work or something all day if not in room at night   with music and headphones as i find music the best for if or when the   trip may seem to be getting too much and start low please.Maybe have a   benzo available too if you dont like how you feel and you just want it   to end.



No, that would eliminate the problem. He stays at home the whole week  and only leaves twice a week 4 hours - as far as he has a routine. :D 
Know it sounds strange, but thats him. He is ok though drugs aren't  involved, that would kill the possibility to live a peaceful life in one  apartment for sure. 
(decision seems pretty easy counting that...)

Thanks for your input, I'll definitely have music and headphones at my side. I'll go with 100µg, should be ok? 



JimmyDon't said:


> What Zombywoof said.
> 
> You will disturb your room mate if they are around. And if you aren't  prepared to tell them what you are getting up to, they will think you  are an actual psycho.



Guess your right... Don't feel comfortable also with that in mind.



AmoebicMagician said:


> I have NEVER had a bad experience in the outdoors walking around.
> 
> Whenever I am having some difficulty I tend to, in fact, do just that-  make for the outdoors and take a walk around a park or the bike paths  and let my meanderings take me to adventure.  It's also great to trip  later in the day, when things feel calmer, and find a place with not  many lights to watch the stars.  I did this the other night and it was  one of the most breathtaking experiences of my life- all the  constellations just leapt out at me... there are no words.
> 
> *Thanks for sharing your experience! *
> 
> Point is, there are solutions to your room mate.
> 
> Does he live in the same apartment or house, or is he actually next  door?  You can just tell him you're going to be meditating or you have a  woman over or something.  Is he a complete asshole or something?
> 
> *He lives in the same apartment and he is ok, but kind of  strange. Difficult to explain. As I wrote above, I can't make contact  with him, if I'm on any kind of drug. He would totally freak out. :D Had to answer a phone call at night because he stood up and brought me the telephone when I was stoned as fu...* *That was challenging.*
> *No way to control him by telling him something...*
> 
> Anyways, I always feel before I trip that I am going to not want to be  around non tripping people, but when you are out and about it is not  hard at all.  Try to find your way to a place you have never been  before, new sensory information is the spice of life, and after you trip  in one place or live there for a long time you kind of commit the place  to memory, you have already processed it and there is less wonder to be  milked out of the surroundings.
> 
> Either way, you should be fine.  1P is quite forgiving, and frankly I  can not say I know of anyone personally who has had a bad experience  with it.  There can be some moments of difficulty, but this is the way  to work through the things that are fucking up your life, and lead to  healing and renewal the likes of which you have never conceived of.   Also, those moments of difficulty seem to be easier to get out of with  1p, although this could be my imagination.  Finding your way out of  negative emotions is literally one of the most important skills to learn  as a human being, and psychedelics are a great tool for this.
> 
> *I appreciate sharing your experience very much! I think about doing that!
> 
> I'm  clear about that and I worked through many literature trying to prepare  myself but I can't be sure what would really happen - so I know  absolutely nothing... :D
> 
> Everything will be fine and I'll try to welcome what ever will be pushed to my mind. *
> 
> 
> I salute your for your adventurous style and wish you well on your trip!!!
> 
> *Thanks again!   Sorry for not answering everything in detail, but it's not easy for me  to express everything in acceptable english as I would like to - that  takes some time!*


----------



## Xorkoth

AmoebicMagician said:


> I just sat down with my girlfriend and openly and honestly talked about everything I was bothered with between us, while she did the same with me, in an atmosphere of assured love and understanding, and things have never been better.
> 
> I have been seeing places in my life where the energy flow is getting tangled and have endeavored to fix them and set things straight, and everything is in harmony!  I wish to god psychedelics could be part of conventional psychotherapy.  I just feel like all the problems have solutions and I have the strength and the reservoir of love within me to make it all happen, to work everything out.
> 
> Thank you God, for giving us these tools to help us live better lives.  I am SOOO SORRY if I have misused them in the past.
> 
> love and light folks!  I totally understand how the mood of the sixties was what it was.



Beautiful. 

I combined 1 hit of AL-LAD and 1 hit of 1p-LSD last night and the combo is amazing.  I've combined LSD and AL-LAD before and this was basically the same except maybe even smoother.  It basically feels like LSD but LSD that is extra euphoric and beautiful.  I have rarely felt such sublime euphoria and ease... I felt like I was in a rare state where everything was flowing perfectly.  Played some really good music, hung out, socialized, and it was all... perfect.   Still glowing significantly today.


----------



## foolsgold

so no one melted the brains with this stuff yet ? i can't be the only one to have a bad trip on it ?


----------



## bolton-liberty-cap

oolsgold, the other night I dosed 400ug, had parranoia and a bit of a bad trip but it was easily controllable by meditation and it ended up being my most introspective and self realization plus my most visual trip yet.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I wrote a long reply that somehow got cut off.

Anyways, I wanted you to know that i like you a lot, Xorkoth.  As a lurker I was struck by the validity of your posts, your priorities are in the right place and you are always helpful and insightful, thank you for being a critical part of this amazing community.

Fooladept:
Your room mate has far too much control over your life.  As an adult you should be free to live your life without having to pussyfoot around some weirdo who only leaves the house once a week and is apparently prone to judgemental freakouts.

You will be fine though.  It is not that hard to maintain during a trip and frankly, unless you are acting a fool no one will be the wiser, they will just think you are in a weird mood.  We tend to think that because what is going on inside us is so profoundly different than usual, that it must appear that way on the outside- but it does not.  To the rest of the world you are simply a little spaced out, well within the scope of normal human behavior, especially if the people do not know you.  I have tripped before IN CLASS in highschool, and TRIPPED BALLS. I was able to make it through a math class with a strict teacher and freaking ROTC.  If those ballbusters did not notice the INCREDIBLY profound state of mind I was in then I think you will be fine.  Generally there are two kinds of trips, the innerspace and the extroverted.  If you have your headphones on you can retreat into music land and really explore what is inside of you, plus that is a GREAT way to escape thought loops.

Also, Status report:

I still feel GREAT!  No post trip let down, I feel so damned centered and happy about my life.  I was literally able to see, to PHYSICALLY SEE where the energy flow was bound up and out of whack and to fix those things.  I just feel like so many things that were festering that I did not even know about have been dissolved and transformed into positives.  My girlfriend and I have worked through things that we did not even realize were problems all because of the honest flow of loving conversation that these substances have provoked.  we plan to trip together in the near future, her on a larger dose and me on a smaller so I can help her through, since she has some issues she would like to address.

And Xorkoth:

Thank you SO MUCH for the feedback on the combination!!!  I think that will be what we do for our shared adventure into psychedelia, for some reason it had never occurred to me to take them both contemporaneously.  With as good as my last experience was, however, I just know it is going to be a winner.  Thank you so much for the idea!

Psychedelics have done so much incomparable good in my life, it breaks my heart that this avenue to explore the full potential of the human condition is not available to the layman.  With responsible use and guidance there is just SO MUCH GOOD here to be exploited.  i desperately hope with the legalization of marijuana that psychedelic drug therapy will be re-explored as a viable option to heal those with real problems.

I can not explain how I am just filled with love and contentment, I was thinking that as I came back to baseline I would feel some kind of low to make up for the profound happiness I have found these last days... But it is not the drug, it is the fact that I have found such beauty and had it laid bare before me that is an ongoing inspiration for me, I just can not explain how good it feels to have all the spiritual knots inside me worked out.

I really cognized and dealt with so much, the death of my father, bad things I had done in my life that made me feel like I was some kind of damaged monster, guilt and hate I was holding on to that was poisoning me, and the fear of my eventual death...

There is no reason to be afraid...  Again, I reiterate: I love all of you.  Thank you for letting me share my experience



foolsgold said:


> so no one melted the brains with this stuff yet ? i can't be the only one to have a bad trip on it ?


I had some weirdness in my last trip where I felt completely ungrounded and it was quite scary for a bit, but that caused me to center myself and led to such beauty...

It can uncover things that can seem ugly, but those things need dealing with, and learning to pilot out of those bad times is an incredibly important life skill.

All in all it seems less likely to have negativity show up or stick around than good old LSD-25, as well as being a bit less visual.


----------



## Xorkoth

It's now almost 36 hours after taking the 1 hit of AL-LAD/1 hit of 1p-LSD combo, and I am experiencing one of the greatest afterglows of my life.  I've been indescribably inspired the whole time.  I had breakthroughs in hand drum and keyboard playing and also with layups in basketball, like suddenly I feel like a layup savant.  It feels like all cylinders are firing, jamming with my friends last night and tonight was so wonderful.  I feel like everything is easy and natural and flowing, I'm extremely talkative and I'm constantly filled with a glowing contentment and euphoria.  It basically still feels like the trip, but without the actual trip part, just the feelings that were unlocked.  I haven't felt this good since the few weeks post ibogaine flood dose.  Lysergamides are wonderful, what a time we live in.  We're so lucky.


----------



## stanleyK

I'm on it now. I took 100µ 1p-lsd two hours ago.
Nice and slow come up. Very Lsd like effect. A bit less anxious (could be placebo).
Only problem is nursery is calling me because my 2 kids are sick... So I guess the party is over :-(
Otherwise would add a second 100µ to completely let it go...
Very manageable at this dosage but frustrating...


----------



## maxade

al-laddin said:


> ^^^Ive had LSD last 10 years with no noticable degradation. Cool , Dark, dry and airtight.
> 
> EDIT: As air tight as a sealed in a plastic bag and foil can be anyway. They were 1996 white felix the cat in san francisco area. Stored until summer of 2004 or 2005 ....so not quite 10 years but still....people REALLY underestimate acid's stability



Nuts! gonna stock up then try it once im off this maoi


----------



## AmoebicMagician

My buddy on MAOIs has since tried two more times on the same batch that has me tripping balls out consistently and has had zero effect and the very very very slightest effects that may have been placebo respectively.

Once your metabolism is in order you are going to blow chunks into the milky way.

(And yes, I'm talking about That Totally Awesome Sweet Alabama Liquid Snake)

Oh, and I think this compound may be more stable than it's parent, as my one friend had two hits in his wallet that wiggled out of their foil and basically sat in his hot wallet for three weeks naked, and they were still if not fully active then very nearly so upon consumption.

Also, there was a situation where the baggie was not completely sealed when taken from the freezer and condensation basically soaked the tabs that then sat in room temperature in a clear baggie exposed to light, completely saturated while the baggie kept the water from evaporating off of them- basically the worst thing to happen to your hits as far as stability goes.

Upon air drying, they were 100% active.


----------



## foolsgold

just like i knew a while a back its got a darkside to it this stuff but at least it seems like when it goes wrong you can pull out of it with easy


----------



## AmoebicMagician

foolsgold said:


> just like i knew a while a back its got a darkside to it this stuff but at least it seems like when it goes wrong you can pull out of it with easy



It just doesn't seem to have as many raw sharp corners as LSD-25- it tends to be a little bit less intense, and since the come up is gradual rather than a dick smack in the face, it gives you some time to get used to the headspace.

Every time some weirdness that was unpleasant came my way I was either able to redirect and completely avoid it, or to work through it and feel the most incredibly rewarding feeling that I was able to deal head on with the fear and conquer it.

Update:
Still feel AMAZINGLY HAPPY TO BE ALIVE! Also, I am having some of he most vivid and life like dreams of my life.  During my last peak some of my visuals were letters and I was wondering if it was like a dream where if you try to read something it will either be gibberish, or make sense, but then when you look away and look back it will either be gibberish or new information.  Well, the visuals were changing so fast I was not able to check the last phenomenon, but I was able to read 'the writing on the wall' as it were.  Out of a brick wall came the words "Love is a flashlight, you can lead the way" one word at a time as if it were boiling out of a cauldron, and later on when my peak was fading I looked at my hand, which for some reason always is a good guage of how hard I am tripping since I am able to see into my hand and the veins and cells that make it up, even when everything else seems normal.  Anyways, among background patterns like peace signs and various block letter designs and abstract images, I saw the words "The beauty in this life will set fire to your ORB"

I have no idea what that last means, but the light that lives at the center of my being is kind of like an orb, but it was all capitalized and I thought there was more that was coming, like ORB was just the beginning of the word or something, but nothing else legible showed up.

The next time you are peaking, look at your hand and flex your tendons one at a time in sequence as if you were playing the scale on a piano, as you notice how your hand moves you will be able to see what is going on inside your hand, the blood under the surface as your hand appears to become blotchy and red with blood right under the surface layer, your capillaries and blood vessels will begin to glow and if you focus hard enough, you will be able to enter your own veins and embark on a journey of discovery through your own circulatory system and ending up in your brain.

I have been able to talk four of my friends through this process, leading me to believe it is something programmed into lysergamides.  Generally if you are getting moments of infinity, you are tripping hard enough to embark on this journey.  If you are not high enough, you will have insight and see the workings of your hand and body, but will not be able to ride through your veins like a log flume.


----------



## JimmyDon't

Sorry to be a party pooper. But will all of y'all take it easy when dosing and when mixing this with any other substances. Reporting that it's all flowers and sunshine at 500ug mixed with Al-Lad and then tailed off with a benzo before picking the kids up from the pool... this is a recipe for disaster. When someone has a heart attack and the toxicology report identifies this drug in their system, it will be a legal night night for 1P-LSD.


----------



## Samulson

In line with my current research which is to try out these new compounds at smaller dosages in order to gauge their effects. Last night I tried out a half hit of 1P ~50 ug, and a full hit of AL-LAD ~150 ug. The synergy between these two is remarkable, forming a combination that was definitely greater than the sum of it's parts.

Previously my experiments with AL-LAD by itself, left me with the conclusion that it was a superficial experience with some nice visuals. Combining it with 1P however, completely changes its characteristics. Adding the depth of 1P, and the eye candy of AL-LAD to the whole experience, and creating in the combination something that is more unique than both. The result was a beautiful, calm, flowing trip, unlike anything I have previously experienced. 

The only negative I noticed about the whole thing, was that after a couple of hours I experienced some fairly strong muscle tremors in my legs. This went away after I got up and moved around a bit, and was most likely due simply to muscle tension from sitting immobile for too long. Other than that, it was a completely wonderful trip.

 Next time I am going to try a full hit of each, really looking forward it as well.


----------



## Doldrugs

JimmyDon't said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper. But will all of y'all take it easy when dosing and when mixing this with any other substances. Reporting that it's all flowers and sunshine at 500ug mixed with Al-Lad and then tailed off with a benzo before picking the kids up from the pool... this is a recipe for disaster. When someone has a heart attack and the toxicology report identifies this drug in their system, it will be a legal night night for 1P-LSD.



Why would adding a benzo give you a heart attack? Since when is heart attack a reasonable risk of LSD or AL-LAD? Do you have any idea what you're talking about?


----------



## Xorkoth

Samulson said:


> In line with my current research which is to try out these new compounds at smaller dosages in order to gauge their effects. Last night I tried out a half hit of 1P ~50 ug, and a full hit of AL-LAD ~150 ug. The synergy between these two is remarkable, forming a combination that was definitely greater than the sum of it's parts.
> 
> Previously my experiments with AL-LAD by itself, left me with the conclusion that it was a superficial experience with some nice visuals. Combining it with 1P however, completely changes its characteristics. Adding the depth of 1P, and the eye candy of AL-LAD to the whole experience, and creating in the combination something that is more unique than both. The result was a beautiful, calm, flowing trip, unlike anything I have previously experienced.
> 
> The only negative I noticed about the whole thing, was that after a couple of hours I experienced some fairly strong muscle tremors in my legs. This went away after I got up and moved around a bit, and was most likely due simply to muscle tension from sitting immobile for too long. Other than that, it was a completely wonderful trip.
> 
> Next time I am going to try a full hit of each, really looking forward it as well.



Nice, glad to see I'm not the only one who finds 1p-LSD (or regular LSD) and AL-LAD to be synergistic.  Truly a beautiful state.  In fact I am going to take 1 hit of each again today for a hike/camping.  Spending all day outside with friends, seems like as good a time as any.  About to pop them in my mouth.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Doing some camping today and will get to try it for the first time! I have to admit I am for sure having some pre trip jitters.....but I'm sure after downing a couple of oatmeal stouts I will be just fine.....will report back tommorrow with results!


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I am so excited to try this synergistic combo!  Doing AL-LAD the next day was enough to remind me how amazing it is to be alive on such a beautiful planet at such an amazing time- I can't wait to try both at the same time!!!!  I was never a fan of LSZ, but it's synergy with AL-LAD was decent.

I honestly can not wait for my tolerance to go away!


----------



## AmoebicMagician

JimmyDon't said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper. But will all of y'all take it easy when dosing and when mixing this with any other substances. Reporting that it's all flowers and sunshine at 500ug mixed with Al-Lad and then tailed off with a benzo before picking the kids up from the pool... this is a recipe for disaster. When someone has a heart attack and the toxicology report identifies this drug in their system, it will be a legal night night for 1P-LSD.



I fail to see your point.  Lysergamides are literally some of the most pharmacologically safe psychoactive substances in terms of the incredible gulf between active dose and LD50 dosage.  I have literally been present when people have insufflated LINES of LSD crystal measuring many thousands of doses, and they were physically fine.  I have been honest in my reports completely, there were some rough spots but frankly this substance, and it's synergistic qualities with AL-LAD, can not be over stated.  I literally can not even begin to explain the incredible contentment found in the wake of these experiences.


----------



## Toltec

His point is that.. to much attention to 1P can make it illegal, sooner then later.. everyone likes it allot include n me...sure... but there are folks out there that are reckless in there behavior..  & There are folks that should not be taking psychedelics ... it is those folk who can bring attention to it... apparently it is being made in large bathes now... and like LSD there is now A DEMAND FOR 1P...


----------



## JimmyDon't

Doldrugs said:


> Why would adding a benzo give you a heart attack? Since when is heart attack a reasonable risk of LSD or AL-LAD? Do you have any idea what you're talking about?



Look what happened to aMT. It was considered totally safe. Stuck around for years. Then somebody died on it. aMT became illegal. That's all I'm saying. 

And it doesn't matter that LSD is relatively safe. This isn't about overdosing. It's that sudden cardiac death is much more likely under the influence of drugs which stimulate your nervous system and affect electrical signal in your heart. (Those deaths that warrant people saying it wasn't the drug they like that did it).

Particularly when combining uppers, downers, and sidey ways. So take it easy.

You got any more questions?


----------



## Doldrugs

JimmyDon't said:


> Look what happened to aMT. It was considered totally safe. Stuck around for years. Then somebody died on it. aMT became illegal. That's all I'm saying.



And you think a pro drug for LSD is a good comparison to AMT? 

Look, being cautious with new drugs is good. But there is no rational reason to think this one is dangerous. And combining a drug like this with benzos is only going to make it more safe.


----------



## Seph

Jimmy don't , I see where you're coming from as I do biology but if you look into the history of LSD it has more benefits towards the cardiac and respitory systems which is why it was originally produced it was never used for it as there were more efficient ergot alkaloids available to sandox , with this in mind as well as people reporting it to have less body load etc and others saying their pulse was fine etc during 1p experimentation In my opinion it seems to be if anything less harmful than LSD could possibly be


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I'll say this...me and my friend who are well experienced trippers are extremely underwhelmed.... It's nice but it's the furthest thing from strong....maybe I need 2-3 doses but after 3 hours I'm getting no visuals....clean, good, but underwhelming to say the least


----------



## Friman1987

This image is for those who are interested to know how 1P LSD is metabolized in the body.






Click here if you can not see the picture: http://postimg.org/image/6qfb3cl2p/full/


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Gonna have to try 300mcs


----------



## Torresmo

Peacephrog1972 said:


> I'll say this...me and my friend who are well experienced trippers are extremely underwhelmed.... It's nice but it's the furthest thing from strong....maybe I need 2-3 doses but after 3 hours I'm getting no visuals....clean, good, but underwhelming to say the least



Maybe you are just eating too many drugs without spacing trips... Try giving a month and you will probably have a decent trip.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

since this drug has a lot to do with metabolism it can be surprising.

My  first couple experiences were lacking much in the visual department, in  fact the majority of my experiences with this indole had a less  pronounced visual feel than the other lysergamides.

However,  there are times during a relatively non visual trip when the visuals just bust out of the  woodwork and beat your ass for awhile, then disappear from whence they came, and other times where perhaps my diet was  different or something and the result was some of the most visual  lysergamide experience I have ever had.

All in all it tends to be  for the most part FOR ME, usually 100% of the LSD headspace, 65%-75%  LSD visuals with a delayed and lackadaisical come up that allows you do  dip your toe one inch at a time into the headspace and really get a good  feel for it.

However, since body chemistry has a lot to do with  it, there have been times where I have been blasted off my ass with  visuals from the next dimension, and some of my friends are consistently  having some of the most visual experiences of their lives on this  chemical.  I have a friend who ended up in the middle of the baltimore  riots on seven hits of 100 mic blotter and that was by all accounts an  even more visual and crazy trip than nn-DMT!

All in all since  what I felt was missing from the other novel lysergamides was produndity  and life changing flavor, this exactly what the doctor ordered.  And as  has been said, the eye candy of AL-LAD mixed with the profound trip  headspace of this molecule can be some of the most incredible experience  available to humans


----------



## HZTB

That's a great 666th post for the thread!

I'm really interested in what people who are experienced with LSD say about how this compares to its parent, so thank you for your input.


----------



## JimmyDon't

Doldrugs said:


> And you think a pro drug for LSD is a good comparison to AMT? .



I am talking law. So yes it is.

Hating on someone showing love for _everybody's _well being. Now that, that's backwards.



Seph said:


> Jimmy don't , I see where you're coming from as I do biology but if you look into the history of LSD it has more benefits towards the cardiac and respitory systems which is why it was originally produced it was never used for it as there were more efficient ergot alkaloids available to sandox , with this in mind as well as people reporting it to have less body load etc and others saying their pulse was fine etc during 1p experimentation In my opinion it seems to be if anything less harmful than LSD could possibly be



Please point me in the direction of even one good academic source which concludes that LSD has beneficial effects on cardiovascular or respiratory systems. I believe you are confusing another acronym LSD for the drug LSD. Long Slow Distance training exercise (LSD) is _good _for you. Acid has contributed to cardiovascular deaths all on its own I would just like to remind everyone (Yes it has).


----------



## dariozee

I took 100µg ten days ago, and here's my reflections. It hit me hard, but that's because it was my first proper trip in 5 years. I was in my flat, alone.
Relatively intense OEV's - melting walls, crawling patterns, dripping colours off the paintings, tracers. CEV's were almost non-existent, but I wasn't really looking for them. Where it hit the hardest was perception of time. I was literally coming in and out of timeless moments, spiralling in and out. It was profound experience. During those 'frozen moments' I felt absolute unity with everything, total absorption, a kind of mini-nirvana if you will. That was during the peak which happened around +2 hours. After that OEV's became intense - my surroundings were "fractalised", and CEV's were bright red and green spirals and various Mandelbrot type of fractals, when you zoom into it. All of this was accompanied by intense framing effect - everything was repeating and folding into itself. When I was touching my forehead I had waves of colours radiating inside my head. Music was fantastic, and I was very very emotional - there were loads of tears. 
Physically I started to feel uncomfortable towards the end of the trip, the stimulation was a little too much for me. I couldn't sleep at all that night, too restless. I was riding this wave of restlessness and some anxiety for a couple more days after the trip. Psychologically this trip was a revelation - I've dug deep and uncovered incredible amounts of shit within me, so it is possible that my post-trip anxiety had something to do with this. My main insight was that expanded consciousness is exactly that - you become MORE aware - including all the shit inside, shit you repress or ignore. It will make you face yourself and ask 'what you gonna do about it?' This new compound is to be respected. 
I believe that 200µg done in nature will have the potential to be truly special, and I can't wait for it!


----------



## Peacephrog1972

It's been years since I've eaten acid....and it's been a month since my last 4 sub.....

FWIW my friend who hasn't had anything for years other than some AL and a 4 sub like 3 months ago had the same experience I had with 1 blotter.....we tripped just no visuals at all.....and the headspace wasn't that dynamic , nothing like anyone has been talking about.....next month we are going to try 3 apeice and see how that works.... I am just glad I tried it before goig apeshit and buying a ton of it.....I doubt I will purchase more after this half sheet is gone


----------



## AmoebicMagician

dariozee said:


> I took 100µg ten days ago, and here's my reflections. It hit me hard, but that's because it was my first proper trip in 5 years. I was in my flat, alone.
> Relatively intense OEV's - melting walls, crawling patterns, dripping colours off the paintings, tracers. CEV's were almost non-existent, but I wasn't really looking for them. Where it hit the hardest was perception of time. I was literally coming in and out of timeless moments, spiralling in and out. It was profound experience. During those 'frozen moments' I felt absolute unity with everything, total absorption, a kind of mini-nirvana if you will. That was during the peak which happened around +2 hours. After that OEV's became intense - my surroundings were "fractalised", and CEV's were bright red and green spirals and various Mandelbrot type of fractals, when you zoom into it. All of this was accompanied by intense framing effect - everything was repeating and folding into itself. When I was touching my forehead I had waves of colours radiating inside my head. Music was fantastic, and I was very very emotional - there were loads of tears.
> Physically I started to feel uncomfortable towards the end of the trip, the stimulation was a little too much for me. I couldn't sleep at all that night, too restless. I was riding this wave of restlessness and some anxiety for a couple more days after the trip. Psychologically this trip was a revelation - I've dug deep and uncovered incredible amounts of shit within me, so it is possible that my post-trip anxiety had something to do with this. My main insight was that expanded consciousness is exactly that - you become MORE aware - including all the shit inside, shit you repress or ignore. It will make you face yourself and ask 'what you gonna do about it?' This new compound is to be respected.
> I believe that 200µg done in nature will have the potential to be truly special, and I can't wait for it!



The trip tears are very therapeutic.  You DO become aware of all the things you push to the back of your brain because they are too much to deal with at the moment.  those things NEED to be reckoned with to be healthy, I had done that with the experience of my mother's death and it stunted my emotional growth and caused some issues.  People who have a lot of baggage who do not feel capable to, or are just unwilling to, deal with their issues will usually characterize a trip as bad and not seek to take psychedelic drugs again.  The hallmark of a real psychedelic is the ability to dredge all that up.

I was reminded during my last experience of the smell of my boyhood playground at my old gradeschool.  I remember the smell EXACTLY, although I had never recalled it before that moment.  It conjured up the exact moment of time when it was imprinted into me, the smell of tent caterpillars and a joyful curiosity about the world, everything was a new experience.  i remember I was going to Ikea with my mother later that day, and I was excited and happy about it- the smell of the grass and the wood mulch, the metal of the slide all this sensory input mixing with the idea that I was happy, that everything was right in the world.  I feel connected with my younger self in a way I haven't since puberty.  I have a sense of continuity that I had been missing due to mental baggage not allowing me to cognize certain things for fear of dredging up pain and sadness.

People always think tears means a bad trip.  No.  Tears means a powerful experience, almost always something that will change your life for the better.

This compound has the true psychedelic edge that AL-LAD and LSZ were missing for me.  The visuals are nice, but that is not really why I trip.  if I have to choose between the healing energy and forced confrontation with the things that are keeping me from a full life; and visuals- I am picking the former EVERY TIME.

Can't wait to try the AL-LAD 1p-LSD combo.  I believe I will take 1 of the former and two of the latter.  After dosing AL-LAD the day after my last trip on 1p I was and still am happier than I could ever explain in words, just a budding bubbly feeling of everything going according to plan and joy at being privleged enough to draw breath, to have a working circulatory system and lungs, and the abilty to walk and eat and make love and do and take pleasure in ALL THESE AMAZING THINGS WE TAKE FOR GRANTED EACH DAY.  Taking my time and really enjoying a sensual kiss with my lady is incredible bliss, there is just so much joy in this life!  This is the secret, to live in the moment and take exquisite pleasure in your every day activities and remind yourself how lucky you are to be able to go to work, to walk and breathe and love and ruminate and spread light and ideas to the world.

I love all of you!  I know it sounds silly and very hippie-ish, but I have so much love in my heart for everyone, why poison yourself with feelings of hate or inadequacy when you could be filled every day with such exquisite love and happiness?
Anyways, I am so thankful we live in a time where we have such an adaptable and capable lysergamide available to us


----------



## Doldrugs

Peacephrog1972 said:


> I'll say this...me and my friend who are well experienced trippers are extremely underwhelmed.... It's nice but it's the furthest thing from strong....maybe I need 2-3 doses but after 3 hours I'm getting no visuals....clean, good, but underwhelming to say the least



I guarantee this is a metabolism issue. Just bad luck, man. Take more; this is a winner.


----------



## wurghrl

Friman1987 said:


> This image is for those who are interested to know how 1P LSD is metabolized in the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here if you can not see the picture: http://postimg.org/image/6qfb3cl2p/full/



Where did you get this information from? Is it speculation? The chemistry looks feasible but how do we know this is how it occurs in the body?


----------



## Xorkoth

AmoebicMagician said:


> Can't wait to try the AL-LAD 1p-LSD combo.  I believe I will take 1 of the former and two of the latter.  After dosing AL-LAD the day after my last trip on 1p I was and still am happier than I could ever explain in words, just a budding bubbly feeling of everything going according to plan and joy at being privleged enough to draw breath, to have a working circulatory system and lungs, and the abilty to walk and eat and make love and do and take pleasure in ALL THESE AMAZING THINGS WE TAKE FOR GRANTED EACH DAY.  Taking my time and really enjoying a sensual kiss with my lady is incredible bliss, there is just so much joy in this life!  This is the secret, to live in the moment and take exquisite pleasure in your every day activities and remind yourself how lucky you are to be able to go to work, to walk and breathe and love and ruminate and spread light and ideas to the world.
> 
> I love all of you!  I know it sounds silly and very hippie-ish, but I have so much love in my heart for everyone, why poison yourself with feelings of hate or inadequacy when you could be filled every day with such exquisite love and happiness?
> Anyways, I am so thankful we live in a time where we have such an adaptable and capable lysergamide available to us



This is exactly how I felt after taking the combo.  I feel this way usually after LSD too but adding some AL-LAD made it a lot stronger.  The way you described it was precisely how I felt from the plateau stage until over 48 hours later.


----------



## Friman1987

I saw that I had made some typographical mistakes that are not so visible, but I have now corrected the image and added some extra things.


Spoiler: largeimage








http://s7.postimg.org/alpeyk3ix/1_P_LSD_METABOLISM_date2.jpg
The image shows nearly the most possible metabolic pathways 1P LSD can go through. The major part of this image shows the LSD metabolites that are already known. The rest of them are speculation. The picture is also not so complete, for example, certain metabolites as LEO or 2-oxo (LS (X)) are missing. 


Here are some images from the literature that I have used as sources.
*Image 1:*



MAPS: http://www.maps.org/research-archive/w3pb/2008/2008_Passie_23067_1.pdf

*Image 2: *




*Oxfordjournals:* http://jat.oxfordjournals.org/content/24/7/550.full.pdf



But I guess the most important step that many are wondering over is the conversion from 1P-LSD to LSD. What I have illustrated is only based on speculation. An important metabolic mechanism of LSD is the oxidation of the indole ring. 1p-LSD has two amide. Checke the new image. The second amide (Amide 2) is much weaker Because the nitrogen is part of the aromatic ring which attracts the electron-densities. And this will Allows ketone So it open an pathway for the next step altso oxidation. The first amide (Amide 1) is perhaps to hard to handle with.


Amidase is an known enzyme involved in the metabolism/transformation of tryptophane and also involve in the oxidation of LSD. 


Spoiler: largeimage








1. http://bitnest.ca/external.php?id=%7DbxUgX%5DCY%04%05p%7Bv%19%05VZL%02UJv%60d
2. http://www.athero.org/commentaries/comm1146.asp

*What amidase does is to break down the amide group:*
*LSD:* Form-amidase can metabolize FOMBK to AOMBK. [1]
*Tryptophane:* Something similar happens even in biotransformation of tryptophane (form-amidase converts L-formylkynurenine ==> L-kynurenine). [2]

I speculate that the amidase may be the enzyme that also breaks down 1P. The process can also made from other pathways. There is also reason to believe that there are other enzymes/mechanism that are involved.

1P LSD is closely related to 1A-LSD or 1Acetyl-LSD. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Here's what Albert Hofmann said about 1-Acetyl-LSD:*

High Times: Are you familiar with an LSD-like substance called ALD-52 that figured prominently in an acid trial two years ago?
Albert Hofmann: Yes. ALD-52 is 1-Acetyl- LSD, a modification of LSD that proved to be as active, because acetyl is removed in the body and you have the effects of LSD. It has only been used experimentally. We sent it to the Drug Rehabilitation Center in Lexington, Kentucky, for testing some years ago.

*high times NO. 11, 1976:* https://www.erowid.org/culture/characters/hofmann_albert/hofmann_albert_interview1.pdf

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Here's what Alexander Shulgin said about 1-Acetyl-LSD:*

ALD-52: 1-Acetyl-N,N-diethyllysergamide. This material has been explored in the 50-175 microgram range and there are a number of human trials reported, with varying conclusions. One found that there was less visual distortion than with LSD and it seems to produce less anxiety and was somewhat less potent than LSD. Another report claimed it was more effective in increasing blood pressure. Yet another could not tell them apart. ALD-52 just may have been the drug that was sold as "Orange Sunshine" during the "Summer of Love" in the late '60's. Or "Orange Sunshine" may have been, really, LSD. This was the focus of a fascinating trial where two defendants were accused of distributing LSD, whereas they claimed that it was ALD-52 which was not an illegal drug. The prosecution claimed that as it hydrolyses readily to LSD, for all intents and purposes it was LSD, and anyway, you had to go through the illegal LSD to get to ALD-52 by any of the known chemical syntheses. The defendants were found guilty. And yet, I do not know who has actually measured the speed or ease of that reaction. If ALD-52 hydrolyses so easily to LSD, and the body is indeed a hydrolytic instrument, then these two drugs should be absolutely equivalent in every particular, This is the ergot equivalent of the psilocybin to psilocin argument, except this is an acetamide rather than a phosphate ester. 

*Tihkal (1997) * https://www.erowid.org/library/books_online/tihkal/tihkal26.shtml

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*And here is some speculation from  David E. Nichols (1-Propionyl-LSD): *
"I am sure that the 1-propionyl would also hydrolyze off of an indole, but I don't know whether in vivo conditions would work. In a chemistry lab, you can get off an N-benzoyl, so an N-propionyl will probably come off too. But in the body? I don't know the answer to that. The compound would not be active as the N-propionyl however. Way that LSD docks into the 5-HT2A receptor, the indole NH hydrogen bonds to serine 5.46. With the propionyl, it won't fit into the receptor."

*(Unreliable source - 2015?):* https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Draft:1P-LSD&oldid=647406505

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Only enjoyable to read what the great scientists have to say about these molecules.

RIP Alexander Shulgin


----------



## foolsgold

right as mdai is back on the scene is safe to take these two together ?


----------



## Xorkoth

I see no reason why not.


----------



## Transform

Please use imgur to host images as they support hotlinking.


----------



## foolsgold

Xorkoth said:


> I see no reason why not.



thank you  ive asked others who have said no like but i trust you more than theirs


----------



## Xorkoth

Yeah LSD is safe to take with empathogens.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

foolsgold said:


> right as mdai is back on the scene is safe to take these two together ?



I wouldn't fancy trying that mix myself. Remember MDAI is not MDMA or anything like it.


----------



## Xorkoth

From what I understand it seems safer and milder than MDMA though... I haven't tried it personally though so I can't really say for sure.


----------



## DrGreenthumb

I've tried MDAI & I can only see it making psychedelics worse. It's not at all like MDMA, there's no real euphoria or anything, it's more of a selective SRI/SRA as far as I can tell. Maybe more like combining LSD with an SSRI than with MDMA. MDAI has killed in combinations. It's definitely milder, but probably a bit too obscure to say it's any safer really, especially when people take higher doses to attempt to compensate for it's mildness.

Might not be deadly in normal doses, but I just don't see it working well & being a nice combo to take, I think at best it'd dull the 1P-LSD & I can't imagine it adding anything positive. I haven't tried that combo & I could be wrong, but MDAI seems to mix best with straight stimulants that have little effect on serotonin.


----------



## Pharmacophilic

Hiya to all!! That's my first post, I have been drinking from this source for a while and I believe it's the best water at the moment. Thanks to everybody who gives their 2 cents., As I see it there is already a fortune around here.

I tried 100mcgr 1P-LSD a few days ago and I found it quite underwhelming. I'm normaly not a hard-head and I haven't trip for 2 months, not I have taken almost anything in this time. I took it in the early morning after around 12 hours fasting.

After reading the whole thread I was expecting finally to discover how 100 mcgr of Lsd felt like. (Not more unknown doses) I started to think that 100mcgr was gonna be strong. But even if I clearly felt the effect and how clean it was, I even went out and looked normal, something I just DON'T do when I trip.

I got my blotter from certain UK vendor so I just hope for whatever reason there was less quantity than stated. Don't take me wrong, I tripped for around 8 hours or more, just veeeery lightly. In a previous experience with 150mcgr AL-LAD I had a similar dissapointing potency, besides that, the mental side of 1P-LSD was MUCH better. I rarely get visuals anymore so almost no OEV and no CEV with both experiences.

Maybe I had too much expectations, was prepared for war, and I got an arm wrestle. Anyway it felt just like the real deal, not difference whatsoever for me. The only difference, and this is a really thumbs up for me, is that I didn't get any kind of headache with that one (maybe just a very slight one). And I've been getting all kinds of pains in my head with any psychedelic I'd taken in the last year and a half (LSD and AL-Lad included). Most likely this is due to abuse of all kinds of drugs. Reasons for that might be dosage, recovery, that this one is better for my own idiosyncrasy, or all of them together.

Keep it going guys, you're doing a great job. In our materialistic era we should get paid for this. And we do it paying, if that's not vocation I don't know what it could be...


----------



## HZTB

So I stored my tabs in a dark zip lock in a book and I noticed some  yellowing after only ten days. Is this a sign of deterioration (less  potency), or just natural oxidation that I shouldn't be concerned about?


----------



## TheChin

HZTB said:


> So I stored my tabs in a dark zip lock in a book and I noticed some yellowing after only ten days. Is this a sign of deterioration (less potency), or just natural oxidation that I shouldn't be concerned about?



From a reputable and large-scale supplier of 1P-LSD:

"You're right it's UV that does this. We did a little test; left some 1P-LSD powder on a piece of card open in the office for 2 weeks. It changed from white to canary yellow. On analysis via LCMS there was negligible degradation, still >99% 1P-LSD and no peak for LSD. Weird that it can change so much in appearance but nothing strange happens on analysis. Email us for the spectra if interested."


----------



## Torresmo

*1P-LSD scrap posts*



TheChin said:


> From a reputable and large-scale supplier of 1P-LSD:
> 
> "You're right it's UV that does this. We did a little test; left some 1P-LSD powder on a piece of card open in the office for 2 weeks. It changed from white to canary yellow. On analysis via LCMS there was negligible degradation, still >99% 1P-LSD and no peak for LSD. Weird that it can change so much in appearance but nothing strange happens on analysis. Email us for the spectra if interested."



Interesting... In particular, the part in which he says "no peak for LSD"!


----------



## Doldrugs

Xorkoth said:


> Yeah LSD is safe to take with empathogens.



What isn't safe to take with LSD, other than lithium?


----------



## TheMoney

are opiates OK to mix with LSD or does that reduce the effects of your trip?


----------



## Xorkoth

It's safe to mix opiates with psychedelics but it does reduce the trip somewhat, though it makes it more euphoric.  I used to mix opiates with psychedelics all the time (I was an addict) but now that I don't my trips are more fulfilling.


----------



## Seph

100mics 1p-LSD TR
Yesterday I my tab around 6:45pm by about 7 I was starting to feel the first tingles in my feet . I took this as an sign that I should probably go and get a shower so I smelt good before tripping (don't like to smell bad during a trip :L ) 

1h: The head space was starting to come on,  it felt the same as around 50mics of Lucy to me at this stage, some light meditation and then some psytrance. Feel pretty good and more awake 

2h: starting to come on much more now the head space has doubled easily and my body feels like the universe is hugging me . Although visuals still very minimal with the door having a gentle sway every now and then but nothing major. 

3h - 7h : this is when it became acid in my opinion the visuals where strong and came in waves , major giggle fits where normal and there was some time spent holding a plastic deer and trying to free it . Closer to the 7h end of things the true hugeness of the universe was show to me as I lay In my friends back garden staring at the stars and as I really focused on them it seemed as if they were beginning to shoot past my face. 

The rest of the evening was still pretty trippy but once it hit about 8/9hs my brain started to feel a little zonked so it was time to head to bed in which I was able to fall asleep easily . 

All in all this was equally as strong as my experience with 150mics of Lucy , there was definitely a lot less anxiety during the come up for me which I normally feel a little edgy on Lucy , time dilation is very extreme on this with 20mins feeling like an hour an a half . This is a winner so much nicer feeling than over RCs like 25i and today I'm feelin good a little spacey but who isn't after tripping the night before . 

Peace fellow psychonauts


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Dropping the combo on saturday.  I had a couple of times friend wanted me to accompany them to the woods, but I want to give it some time so I can really appreciate the flavor.

Life is still so beautiful from everything shown to me last time, I hope I never lose this perspective.  I just feel so blessed to be able to get the mail and feed the dog...

Will report.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Dropped yesterday and it was incredible.

What I had taken for afterglow last time I believe was the synergy of the two lysergamides passing in the night while one was entering and one leaving my body.

Amazing beauty.  Will quantify when back on earth


----------



## JimmyDon't

So... you died?


----------



## ahint

There's probably a lot of people detailing their experience, but no harm adding mine I guess?

In my experience it's a lovely drug (albeit I used it completely in the wrong way, so overall I'd say I had a negative experience but that was my fault) that I'm going to do again. 

I didn't research it, I was offered it after a couple of ciders, I was offered 100mcg and took it. Nothing happened after an hour, so I took another three quarters of a tab roughly (so roughly another 75mcg). I started to get a lot of LSD like visuals and I giggled a lot, it was quite euphoric and it was overall really nice. After a bit I'd lost the ability to articulate myself and felt quite confused. Someone at the house I was at tried to kiss me so I freaked out and locked myself in the room I was sleeping at that night, couldn't sleep, so I ended up texting someone for hours, came to some realisations that are still beneficial (I took it about six weeks ago), I got in quite a lot of thought loops though. I had a crazy intense headache, too, but that was solved by a paracetamol.

Ten hours since the first dose I was still tripping really hard, I ended up having take a taxi and a three hour train journey with one connection home, which was uncomfortable as time still felt distorted, I was in an enclosed space, I thought everyone knew I was tripping (I'm still sure some did) and I felt trapped in my own thoughts. When I got home I just talked about the same thing for two hours then fell asleep.

In summary, this felt pretty much exactly like my experience of similar doses of LSD, but longer to come up, much longer in duration and with intense headaches.


----------



## Toltec

Wow that was a stressful trip... i am glade you managed it as well as you did... I'm sure you learnt from it...


----------



## Seph

ahint Id say that the confusion and articulation may have been down to the alcohol being mixed in, but i found a lot of pressure on my temples and a bit of a head ache on 100ug


----------



## ahint

Seph said:


> ahint Id say that the confusion and articulation may have been down to the alcohol being mixed in, but i found a lot of pressure on my temples and a bit of a head ache on 100ug



To be honest I doubt it - I was barely tipsy when I took it, the alcohol would have worn off by then and I was on 175mcg, I've experienced the same thing on just LSD at a similar dose.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

wonder where the headaches came from.

My experience was great.  I think I did not wait quite long enough for tolerance to be gone, but since I dosed heavily it was not one of those trips where you never quite get 'there'

took 2x 150 mcg AL-LAD and 2x 100 mcg 1p-LSD about 8 am that day (saturday)

Hour goes by, feel nothing.  I am listening to music and generally trying to forget I ingested a chemical, but I feel no effects, which is strange since the 1p usually comes on in waves that start nearly immediately until small ripples join into a mighty wave.

Well, none of that.  After about an hour and 20 mins I decide to swallow the tabs.  I almost always just swallow them after a chew immediately, but I wanted to try buccal administration, and I thought it was somehow ruining it.

So I swallow the tabs, and head out into the garden to put something away in the shed, as I had been straightening up that morning so the place would be tidy for my trip.

As I reach for the door to the shed I realize that it is taking a really really really long time for my hand to get to the handle.  I think to myself 'OOOOOOOOOOOH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT' and I can hear the echo of the unspoken words in my head.  I notice the wood grain on the door come to life, with pieces of it seeming to stand out from the rest of the pattern and form faces and hands that reach towards me.  I realized I am standing there with my hand halfway to the latch, and I have no idea objectively how long I stood that way transfixed- it felt like forever.

So I open the shed, even though I have dropped the item I was going to put in here on the ground during my all-of-a-sudden peak, and I try to puzzle out why I am in here.  I look out the window, which a small tree partially occludes and it's strange.  Outside of the shed all these INSANE visuals are going on, but inside there is nothing, the walls are fine, nothing is crazy at all, but starting just on the other side of the window the earth is heaving and balls of light are chasing each other through the grass while each blade of grass at one point starts to look like a small statue of liberty, all in different poses, and in motion, talking to each other selling each other things at statue of liberty bazaars and swap meets, and basically conducting the day to day business of being a living moving lilliputian statue of liberty.  These visuals were crazy, but the head space is what really took me for a ride.  I don't really know how to explain it, but the head space made it possible for me to go with it and let the visual manifest, which sometimes I have trouble doing.  That is not the idea I want to convey....  I'll think about it and try harder.

I ended up going on a walk, not scared at all for some reason that the trip police would get me, and there are these boulders by my house that I found a while ago and visited when I tripped not long ago.  They were dripping purples and pinks and changing color like that one MTV promo commercial from the 90s with the moon man, with the MTV flag?  It kind of was doing that.

I looked into a nearby creek and saw civilizations of cray fish, and was touched with their simplicity and beauty.

From here on things get really abstract and there was a lot of synesthesia that makes things not really make sense.  Ideas and colors and sight and smell all kind of were blended together along with this weird headspace that was the broth and stock that I added the rest of my sensory experience to to make the soup that was this trip.

I felt so full of love, and I still do.  Filled with childlike wonder, with no fear whatsoever, no weirdness.  I talked to non tripping people without fear of discovery, it just didn't matter to me if they knew.

Simply incredible.


----------



## Kishka

HZTB said:


> So I stored my tabs in a dark zip lock in a book and I noticed some  yellowing after only ten days. Is this a sign of deterioration (less  potency), or just natural oxidation that I shouldn't be concerned about?



Same happens to me but it was still very active like the day I received them.


----------



## Shamanism

> basically conducting the day to day business of being a living moving lilliputian statue of liberty


 thanks for this


----------



## CrystalClear77

Headaches during rough experiences from my experience are from dehydration. The last thing your thinking about is hydration in that state of mind, it makes sense.


----------



## Boognish

Bwahaha! The trip police lmao!! Nice report mang!


----------



## HZTB

Kishka said:


> Same happens to me but it was still very active like the day I received them.



Thanks for letting me know.



AmoebicMagician said:


> selling each other things at statue of liberty bazaars and swap meets,  and basically conducting the day to day business of being a living  moving lilliputian statue of liberty.



haha nice one


----------



## Doldrugs

CrystalClear77 said:


> Headaches during rough experiences from my experience are from dehydration. The last thing your thinking about is hydration in that state of mind, it makes sense.



Yes, I have a mental checklist for tripping that's sort of an in-joke among my friends. Do I need to drink water? Eat food? Go to the bathroom? Vomit? Whenever I feel off I ask myself these questions.


----------



## NiceEnough

Took my first one of these last week, boy was I impressed. As far as I could tell, was almost indistinguishable from the cleanest version  of actual LSD I have ever had, except with apparently less  mind-screw potential (unless I have grown up beyond that happening,  which is also a possibility) - this is interesting because from what I have been reading 1P-LSD metabolises into LSD anyway, so this would make sense. From 100 microgram tab, I got everything I needed -  massively increased appreciation of music, lots of energy to dance, not  so much breathing walls etc as wood, stone, pavements taking on loads of  extra depth and beautiful patterns emerging from them, deeper  appreciation of people around me and their 'energy', colourful if mild  CEVs and so on - and it seemed to last a hell of a long time, like 12-14  hours or similar, but without exhausting me. 

I can only give this substance a serious thumbs up. I am not looking for  a totally absorbing psychedelic experience - e.g walls melting, body,  mind and self fractilising endlessly, complete disapearance of ego, dissolving into the floor  etc - if I am out and about, especially at a party or with lots of  people but one tab was the perfect party-suitable trip without doubt.
Also, this substance left me with a deeper feeling of connection to  myself, forced me to be more honest with myself, and ever since I have  been reticent to take any drugs without a serious reason, so I haven't bothered. I still  have some BK-2C-B so planning on taking some of that this weekend  (properly, after failing quite a few times to take it in the right way,  with orange juice on an empty stomach etc and getting a less than  immersive experience), as the 1P-LSD has seriously rekindled my appreciation of the power of a decent psychedelic to provide fun, insight and mind-expansion.

In summary, a deeply fulfilling and personally healing experience. I  would heartily recommend this substance to anyone who has appreciated  the illicit substance in the past, or who is a fan more generally of the  psychedelic experience. A real gem of an research chemical. Move quick before they make this one illegal (I hope it is a long time before that happens, but here in the UK we can never be sure at the moment).


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I think a lysergamide naive person would find 150mcg AL-LAD added to 100 mcg 1p-lsd taken contemporaneously to be just about the finest trip this side of sandoz delysid- it is incredible but I may have overshot with 2 tabs each.


----------



## MundaneDivinity

For those of you combining 1P-LSD and AL-LAD, are you staggering your doses or taking them at the same time? I've only tried each once, but it seems that AL-LAD has a faster onset, earlier peak, and overall shorter duration. I feel like the faster onset of AL-LAD would complement 1P-LSD nicely, but would having the two drugs peak separately disrupt the flow of the trip? Most of my experience with combos comes from reviving a fading trip with the addition of a second drug (for example, dosing 4-AcO-DMT on the comedown from DOC).


----------



## JimmyDon't

This stuff is so nice and easy now that ive gotten used to it. Staggering is a rubbish idea. Better to just let it go and then hit the hay an wake up feeling gorgeous.


----------



## Samulson

MundaneDivinity said:


> For those of you combining 1P-LSD and AL-LAD, are you staggering your doses or taking them at the same time? I've only tried each once, but it seems that AL-LAD has a faster onset, earlier peak, and overall shorter duration. I feel like the faster onset of AL-LAD would complement 1P-LSD nicely, but would having the two drugs peak separately disrupt the flow of the trip? Most of my experience with combos comes from reviving a fading trip with the addition of a second drug (for example, dosing 4-AcO-DMT on the comedown from DOC).



Last time I did it, I took 1 hit of each at the same time. What I have found with these two, is that they fit together seamlessly, essentially becoming one drug. Onset was definite at thirty minutes, peak started at about two hours and tapered off at around six hours, back to baseline around 12 hours. These are exactly the same timing for me as they are for LSD. The experience is very similar, there are some slight differences, mostly I don't feel the same amount of stimulation and energy that I feel with LSD, and there is a noticeable boost to visuals in all aspects.

I put that down to the AL-LAD, as straight 1P is for me, identical to LSD in all aspects. I also noticed on this last trip that there was a definite diuretic effect which was causing the need to urinate to occur much more frequently than normal. Again something that I have not experienced with straight 1P, although this was only one incident, so not conclusive by any means, just something to be aware of.


----------



## Valkyrie

Blanket ban of legal highs on the way in the UK.



> Councils across England and Wales have called on the government to introduce a ban on the sale of legal highs.
> The Local Government Association said current legislation was "not fit" for tackling the growing numbers of deaths linked to the substances.
> It wants the policy to be included in next week's Queen's Speech at the opening of Parliament.
> A Conservative spokesman declined to comment but said a blanket ban featured in the party's manifesto.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-32844191

Typical as I've just found one I actually like, 1P-LSD and it's out of stock everywhere now


----------



## AmoebicMagician

MundaneDivinity said:


> For those of you combining 1P-LSD and  AL-LAD, are you staggering your doses or taking them at the same time?  I've only tried each once, but it seems that AL-LAD has a faster onset,  earlier peak, and overall shorter duration. I feel like the faster onset  of AL-LAD would complement 1P-LSD nicely, but would having the two  drugs peak separately disrupt the flow of the trip? Most of my  experience with combos comes from reviving a fading trip with the  addition of a second drug (for example, dosing 4-AcO-DMT on the comedown  from DOC).



My first time I dosed the next day while slightly still tripping  from the 1p-LSD, the next time it was contemporaneous, and it was  MARVELLOUS, but there was atypical comeup.  The two will peak as one,  they are both lysergamides, it kind of blends together into a single  experience, you do not notice both at the same time, just one glowing  beautiful experience


----------



## JimmyDon't

I'm not touching those specifics with a 10 foot barge pole. I will however point you in the direction of the kind of game I'm talking about. http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2003/mar/06/uk.iraq Also, companies like Banner (Lalalalaaa shhh)


----------



## Just A Guy

1P-LSD, 100ug, square blotter paper chewed and swallowed.

I became aware of its activity around 15 minutes afterward. It was potent, and the come-up was quick and easy. I was looping after about an hour. Wasn't as visual as AL-LAD @ 450ug, but I wonder if I doubled the dose? There wasn't too much ego loss, but it was conducive to thinking outside of the box. First few hours I experienced a strong body high, and there was strong stimulation between hours 2 and 6. By hour 4 I had peaked, and by the sixth hour I could feel the substance letting go. With the help of delta brainwave entrainment, I was asleep ten hours later. I was happy with the experience -- and I flirted, almost playfully, with ideas that ordinarily would put me in a dark headspace, painlessly. I think I was expecting a bit more, but I'll give her a go one more time after a few weeks.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Tried 2 hits over the weekend....better than one but still underwhelmed....unimpressed....wait 2 weeks try 3 I guess


----------



## AmoebicMagician

bjznoviskey said:


> Net yet, plan to try 150mg AL-LAD, 150mg LSZ, 100mg 1P soon though. RC lysergic trinity of sorts



I wrote a really long and involved reply that is no longer here, so I'll sum up:
Diazedine (LSZ) is basically a longer lasting shittier version of 1p-LSD.  I've found it to be weird and unpleasant during it's extremely long comedown.

For the sake of experimentation though, do your thing


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

AmoebicMagician said:


> I wrote a really long and involved reply that is no longer here, so I'll sum up:
> Diazedine (LSZ) is basically a longer lasting shittier version of 1p-LSD.  I've found it to be weird and unpleasant during it's extremely long comedown.
> 
> For the sake of experimentation though, do your thing



I'd agree with this the long come ups a drag and it's mostly superficial and comedown is unpleasant - dirty stuff - didn't find it longer than 1P though - all about LSD length

Found 2 hits of 1P decent - probably enough for some but 3 is more where it is at for me. Hear AL-LSD/LSD is really nice though (not tried it). I like the differences between them so not sure how that pans out but 1P will certainly work. Hear unsurprisingly  AL-LAD enriches LSZ so a 3 way probably works but not sure what LSZ brings sinces it's mostly defined by what it lacks. Eitherway 1P is top shelf.


----------



## Doldrugs

AmoebicMagician said:


> I wrote a really long and involved reply that is no longer here, so I'll sum up:
> Diazedine (LSZ) is basically a longer lasting shittier version of 1p-LSD.  I've found it to be weird and unpleasant during it's extremely long comedown.
> 
> For the sake of experimentation though, do your thing



Different people like different drugs.


----------



## zombywoof

has anyone tested the 150ug pellets yet as i have just ordered couple to get my stock back up before the ban but as i had been testing blotters last weekend i wont be testing again for at least a few weeks


----------



## AmoebicMagician

zombywoof said:


> has anyone tested the 150ug pellets yet as i have just ordered couple to get my stock back up before the ban but as i had been testing blotters last weekend i wont be testing again for at least a few weeks



yes, I've tried them.  I was severely underwhelmed, but they had sat in my hot mailbox for a full week during a heat wave and several cloudbursts, and were only packaged in a poorly sealed plastic baggie, so I don't know if they lost any potency or what.  All I know is that after one was not doing it for me, I dosed a tab and a half and THAT hit me like lightning, so it was not a tolerance issue.

Would like to see other's responses to this.  Can't name vendor, but it is a very well known one with a little alliterative action, and that is all I'm saying because I don't want to be banned, this community is one of the best things that's happened to me.


----------



## weirdling

AmoebicMagician said:


> I wrote a really long and involved reply that is no longer here, so I'll sum up:
> Diazedine (LSZ) is basically a longer lasting shittier version of 1p-LSD.  I've found it to be weird and unpleasant during it's extremely long comedown.
> 
> For the sake of experimentation though, do your thing



Do you find that 1P-LSD has comparable bodyload to LSZ? LSZ bodyload is pretty brutal in my experience, when you dose more than 150ug.


----------



## Xorkoth

For me 1p feels almost indistinguishable from LSD, and LSD never has even a bit of bodyload for me.  I haven't tried LSZ but my educated guess is that 1p is smoother than LSZ.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

weirdling said:


> Do you find that 1P-LSD has comparable bodyload to LSZ? LSZ bodyload is pretty brutal in my experience, when you dose more than 150ug.



No- I find that there is no bodyload with 1p-LSD

That said, the term bodyload is very subjective.

I find that there is 'weirdness' with LSZ in terms of the way I cognize and think of my body, whereas with 1p-lsd, there are changes to my cognition, but they are, or at least have been LITERALLY EVERY TIME I'VE TAKEN IT, extremely pleasant and blissful, feeling not unlike a warm tingle buzz in the brain/body/soul that literally is just bliss to experience.

With LSZ, when I finally get where it's taking me on that damn intolerable come up it's like "yeah, something is happening, some weird shit- don't really know where my head is at- this is different: is it good? Can't say"
Whereas on 1p it's like
"I kinda feel horny, there's a pleasant feeling in my body reminiscent of post orgasm sensitivity in my johnson- THIS IS FLIPPIN AWESOME!"

Like I said, 1p is a MUCH better better better version of LSZ

I find diazedine to be a third rate psychedelic and I will never ever under any circumstances spend money on it ever again


----------



## MundaneDivinity

I'm not sold on the idea that 100mcg 1P-LSD + 150mcg AL-LAD is any better than 200mcg of 1P-LSD alone would be. So far I have tried 100mcg of 1P-LSD by itself and the 1P-LSD/AL-LAD combo. Without doubt the combo was amazingly visual; however, the first two hours of the combo was a little physically uncomfortable, whereas 1P-LSD on its own was incredibly smooth. After the first two hours on the combination, I felt the trip switch gears and it was pure 1P-LSD bliss for the remainder. It was like after that point AL-LAD had nothing to contribute but eye candy. The addition of some MXE around the 4-6 hour mark was absolutely heavenly.


A friend of mine described 1P-LSD as elegant and I have to agree. It feels like the champagne of psychedelics, light and bubbly and all good feelings without even a hint of the sinister lurking around the corner. That said, I still find the depth of the trip to be more comparable to LSD than AL-LAD or even LSZ (which I find to be deeper than AL-LAD). There is something visceral about it, a primal connection felt simultaneously deep in your subconscious mind and throughout your physical roots, like this feeling has always been there and you have just found a way to tap into it. As I recorded some notes during my last trip I felt like I was able to access at will an external stream of consciousness, like I was plucking lines of pre-existing yet novel poetry from the ether.


I have to say that in my opinion, 1P-LSD is not indistinguishable from acid (of course, it could be my own expectancy bias making things seem different when they are in fact the same). The come up, for one, seems to take a full two hours (at least with 100mcg). While even the best LSD trips taken with optimal set and setting can often feel as though one is teetering on the edge of darkness, the whole 1P-LSD experience is so comfortable and comforting as to be almost anxiolytic. The visuals are less forceful, lacking the brightly lit neon tribal mesoamerican motif that I get from LSD and instead appearing to consist of a sparkling pastel swirling mass of pure energy. I might be allowing availability to sway my judgement, but at this point I’d go on record to tentatively say that I actually prefer 1P-LSD to LSD itself -- and I have never said that before about any of the 2C’s, numerous tryptamines, AL-LAD, LSZ, or even my favorite research chemical, DOC.


----------



## Doldrugs

1P was notable for me in how little body load was present.


----------



## stanleyK

I tried just 100µ but for me the effect is different than LSD. It seems closer to ALD-52 (according to the few experience I red about it). And I do prefer 1p.


----------



## moinmoin

Some of you guys must do too many substances and way too often. I found 100mcg of 1p almost indistinguishable from good old time acid. Just a little weaker at the dose. 
Try about 6 and you'll have something similar to Orange Sunshine. I say similar, because nothing was ever as strong as it. By the way, I have over 40 years of experience. 1p is the best analogue to date.


----------



## rwtrwt

Seeing that 1p is available in powder form, has anyone become comfortable enough with the substance to attempt or think about doing a thumbprint? I do not suggest here that it is safe because of how new the substance is. I know that we do not know yet. I have imagined taking a thumbprint for years but never thought that the opportunity would ever exist because of lack of a supplier for powder LSD.


----------



## perpetualdawn

Doing a thumbprint is a pretty reckless thing to do, even if it's tried and true LSD. Check yourself for psychedelic machoism before you contemplate doing something like this. Then if you're sure you're not doing it for the wrong reasons, work your way up. 1P-LSD might be as safe as LSD, but we can't know for sure yet.


----------



## MedicinalHeroin

Planning on taking 200ug of the substance in a week, provided the weather is nice. Very excited for my second foray into this wonderful psychedelic treasure! 



rwtrwt said:


> Seeing that 1p is available in powder form, has anyone become comfortable enough with the substance to attempt or think about doing a thumbprint? I do not suggest here that it is safe because of how new the substance is. I know that we do not know yet. I have imagined taking a thumbprint for years but never thought that the opportunity would ever exist because of lack of a supplier for powder LSD.



Interesting idea! I wouldnt be comfortable taking a thumbprint before dozens of trips with the substance to prepare myself though. Also, do we know if more or less of the powder would stick to your thumb from 1P vs "real" LSD? If not then we have no idea how much more intense a 1P thumbprint would be compared to an LSD print


----------



## festivus

Well, I tried 1P for the first time by itself yesterday. Dosed 600mcgs (had previously combined 100mcg with 7 hits of AL-LAD a month earlier.) I find the chemical to be drastically deeper than AL-LAD although the duration at the dose I took still had me noticeably tripping at +19hours which longer than a similar dose of LSD-25 would last me. This wasn't some unsafe venture either, I have loads of experience with high dose LSD so taking the analogs has been like a special treat. I enjoy AL-LAD most because it is short but I find it distinctly shallow but very visual, candy mostly. 1P isn't quite as visual as AL-LAD but it is a lot deeper and I felt reborn after the experience. Oddly enough AL-LAD did bring me some ego-loss and 1P did not. Next time I plan on trying a lower dose like 300 and seeing how that compares. LSZ and ETH-LAD are next on my high dose adventure list (however long it may take to get them that is)


----------



## AmoebicMagician

festivus said:


> Well, I tried 1P for the first time by itself  yesterday. Dosed 600mcgs (had previously combined 100mcg with 7 hits of  AL-LAD a month earlier.) I find the chemical to be drastically deeper  than AL-LAD although the duration at the dose I took still had me  noticeably tripping at +19hours which longer than a similar dose of  LSD-25 would last me. This wasn't some unsafe venture either, I have  loads of experience with high dose LSD so taking the analogs has been  like a special treat. I enjoy AL-LAD most because it is short but I find  it distinctly shallow but very visual, candy mostly. 1P isn't quite as  visual as AL-LAD but it is a lot deeper and I felt reborn after the  experience. Oddly enough AL-LAD did bring me some ego-loss and 1P did  not. Next time I plan on trying a lower dose like 300 and seeing how  that compares. LSZ and ETH-LAD are next on my high dose adventure list  (however long it may take to get them that is)



Ego loss is a fickle mistress, and you must remember that not all  symptoms of the psychedelic experience manifest themselves in any given  trip.  Even with high dose ketamine and tried and true LSD-25 it is a  crap shoot of what you'll get.  Moments of infinity? Maybe. Visuals of  some sort? Almost certainly- but are you going to be noticing the face  in the brickwork wall as some bricks make themselves more prominent than  others, or is it just going to be wall melting?

My point is,  depending on many factors which we are completely ignorant of at the  moment, some, all, most, or nearly none of the symptoms of psychedelia  will manifest during any one adventure- the psychedelic journey is  infinitely mutable.

Ego loss is one of the more noteworthy, but unpredictable effects.

What I can tell you 100% is this:

1p-LSD  by it's self is 100% capable of bringing about ego death.  I detailed  the most promintent of my experiences in a recent trip report posted on  here, which was incredibly scary at first, but then amazingly beautiful-  I felt set adrift in an infinite ocean of concepts and ideas, realizing  that the me who is not my soul is made up entirely of concepts that  rely on other concepts, and exist as a framework to flesh out what and  who it is I am.

I found myself unmoored to any specific concept,  and that meant that I ceased to exist, and it was terrifying at first,  but then incredibly liberating- I was shown how other people and things  moor themselves in ME as a concept, and how we all form a framework of  inter-dependent things and ideas.  I explained it better in my previous  post, but it was utterly profound, and left me gasping for air because  it literally battering rammed the doors of my mind open, the truth  burning into my soul like laser light pouring out of a sun.

Thinking about it again, a huge smile is on my face.

I love you all.

Namaste


----------



## AmoebicMagician

some people just don't like psychedelics at first.  The biggest group of these people are those who fear being 'out of control' because there are things hiding in the back of your brain you are not dealing with, namely traumas and psychic wounds that have healed badly, all stored up in a room in the back of your brain with a big 

'DO NOT ENTER AT ANY TIME! 
THANK YOU, 
-THE MANAGEMENT'

The best thing that psychedelic use did for me was not to show me the beauty, the patterns, the ebb and flow and breathe of the Universe, although all those things are breathtaking- it was to show me the ugly that existed inside me so I could heal it, and realize that it is POSSIBLE to heal those hurts.

Then one day you will find that room with the sign is empty, and it has a grand view of the world, and you can now use it to entertain since you don't have to fear guests barging into the room on accident while looking for the bathroom.

Quite an involved analogy, but it is spot on in my experience.

Do you have any trauma in your past?  I find that the fear of being out of control is almost always tied to such things.


----------



## The Shadow Self

Just for the record, I am an experienced person a la LSD and other hallucinogens, and I find that 1P doesn't do a lot for me under 300 ug. It was all fine and dandy, but it really started to shine at above 300 mics, at least for me. As far as being "just like L", I'd say it's a kissing cousin for sure, but absolutely lacks the wicked head fuck of LSD. I found it fun, controllable, less dark, and less visual than LSD, although the CEVs were lush, colorful, and full of morphing, ribbon-like, pastel geometry, with lots of pinks, yellows, blues, purples, etc. Kind of like AL-LAD, in  way, but more vivid and "clean". 1P seems very "transparent", like you are tripping, but looking at everything through a kaleidoscopic lense, without all the dark trappings of a large, LSD dose. More funhouse-like, less "am I going to get through this" psychology. I find, generally, that AL, LSZ, and 1P ALL have WAY less head fuckery associated with them than the real article. For some it's good, but for me, I wouldn't mind more mind-fuck. I don't have easy access to LSD and miss the war between myself and the drug at higher doses. Tripping seems way to easy, in some ways, with these other lysergamides. Maybe I'm jaded, but that's my take on things. I'm just glad an elder psychonaut has such nice toys to play with...


----------



## Just A Guy

Transform said:


> In keeping with recent action in PD, as a very novel drug we will be removing social discussion from this thread to make it easier to use it as a resource on the compound.
> 
> This includes but is not limited to posts expressing excitement about the compound, how much one wants to try it, or how much one enjoys [drug y]. Vendor discussion will, as always, be met with warnings.



I really enjoy the ancillary commentary, but a lot of it should be posted in the PD social thread.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

The Shadow Self said:


> Just for the record, I am an experienced  person a la LSD and other hallucinogens, and I find that 1P doesn't do a  lot for me under 300 ug. It was all fine and dandy, but it really  started to shine at above 300 mics, at least for me. As far as being  "just like L", I'd say it's a kissing cousin for sure, but absolutely  lacks the wicked head fuck of LSD. I found it fun, controllable, less  dark, and less visual than LSD, although the CEVs were lush, colorful,  and full of morphing, ribbon-like, pastel geometry, with lots of pinks,  yellows, blues, purples, etc. Kind of like AL-LAD, in  way, but more  vivid and "clean". 1P seems very "transparent", like you are tripping,  but looking at everything through a kaleidoscopic lense, without all the  dark trappings of a large, LSD dose. More funhouse-like, less "am I  going to get through this" psychology. I find, generally, that AL, LSZ,  and 1P ALL have WAY less head fuckery associated with them than the real  article. For some it's good, but for me, I wouldn't mind more  mind-fuck. I don't have easy access to LSD and miss the war between  myself and the drug at higher doses. Tripping seems way to easy, in some  ways, with these other lysergamides. Maybe I'm jaded, but that's my  take on things. I'm just glad an elder psychonaut has such nice toys to  play with...



Now that is strange: i keep getting similar CEVs from 1p-LSD

They  seem to be ribbons in helical patterns of red and blue, then shifting  into pastel and neons, and more than anything it reminds me of a DNA  representation done in old style animation, like the kind yo would see  on liquid television back in the day.

Has anyone else seen the  ribbons? My friend who got caught up in the riots on seven hits of 1p  mentioned them, but I did not think anything of it until this moment.

In my personal experience, they will be repeated like a tiled wallpaper background on your computer when you choose an image much smaller than the screen size, all of the images will be doing MOSTLY the same thing, so close to identical that if you did not pay very close attention you would think it was all just the same image, but there were different but small things going on in each tile, this one the blue ribbon bending slightly left, another one having an axis of spin, etc.

Sometimes on LSD I will get what is known as the glass onion, and for me it is characteristic ONLY of LSD-25.

I wonder if these ribbons are such a phonmenon?


----------



## The Shadow Self

Yes...that swirling, pastel, "ribbony", serpentine, spiraling, DNA-like CEV were something I noticed when I took a whole shit load of the 1p. It was beautiful, and it was the signal that initially let me know that I was really tripping hard that most recent occasion. The 1-p felt clean as fuck, but like I said...smooth as glass, and not head-fucky. Kind of like turbo-charged AL-LAD with more legs and more clarity. In fact, the 1p reminds me of a combination of LSD and AL-LAD, having done a lot of both. Nice stuff, the 1-p. I will get a sheet when I can.


----------



## Doldrugs

AmoebicMagician said:


> They  seem to be ribbons in helical patterns of red and blue, then shifting  into pastel and neons, and more than anything it reminds me of a DNA  representation done in old style animation, like the kind yo would see  on liquid television back in the day.



I've had this as an OEV on AL-LAD. Tons of helixes on high dose AL-LAD. Reminded me strongly of "cartoon DNA," like you said.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Doldrugs said:


> I've had this as an OEV on AL-LAD. Tons of helixes on high dose AL-LAD. Reminded me strongly of "cartoon DNA," like you said.



Now that is incredibly interesting... San pedro was the first psychedelic I noticed had it's own unique and quite distinct visual style.  Thank you for chiming in, as I would like to know the reason for this phenomenon, and the more anecdotes we have of it happening, the better.

I'm trying to remember if I've ever had something resembling that visual from just AL-LAD by it's self.

Anyone else who has experienced the helix, please follow doldrugs example and detail your experience and with what chemical


----------



## Shamanism

I have after taking 4-HO-MET with Al-LAD but more like this it appeared in a cat purple in color changing shape with it.


----------



## JimmyDon't

1P stopped giving me visuals after a while. In fact after doing it a bunch of times I now don't do any drugs. I don't need them. It all depends on what you expose yourself to while I on acid I guess. Thanks 1P. Sincerely, a former drug user.


----------



## veodo

50ug of 1p-LSD Is really good. Very nice and smooth ride.

It feels gentle.


----------



## HZTB

This has already been addressed I think but I haven't found a satisfying answer:

Do you take it sublingually then swallow or can you swallow it directly? 

If people have done both and can compare that'd be great.


----------



## MetalMadhouse

HZTB said:


> This has already been addressed I think but I haven't found a satisfying answer:
> 
> Do you take it sublingually then swallow or can you swallow it directly?
> 
> If people have done both and can compare that'd be great.



Just chew it up a couple of times and swallow it!


----------



## Seph

The couple of times that I've tried this one time a swallowed straight away tripped really nicely but when I done sublingual admin I found it to be slightly more potent and longer acting both doses were 100ug the second time I found the visuals to be stronger. Interestingly enough I've found that with this compound I got proper strong acid visuals during and after meditation almost like it just does the final turn of the visual key that normally gets fully turned by LSD. Oh and I've also faintly seen the same ribbons and being from a science background instantly thought of DNA too , noticed this during the second 1p trip


----------



## AmoebicMagician

every time I have used it sublingually it has been much less effective than just swallowing it.  A quick chew and swallow yields faster come up, more intense peak experience, and frankly a better overall journey since the first hour isn't marred with _'I have to spit this- no, that's right, the drugs... Maybe I can swallow now? What a pain in the ass...'_


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Seph said:


> The couple of times that I've tried this one time a swallowed straight away tripped really nicely but when I done sublingual admin I found it to be slightly more potent and longer acting both doses were 100ug the second time I found the visuals to be stronger. Interestingly enough I've found that with this compound I got proper strong acid visuals during and after meditation almost like it just does the final turn of the visual key that normally gets fully turned by LSD. Oh and I've also faintly seen the same ribbons and being from a science background instantly thought of DNA too , noticed this during the second 1p trip



Thank you for weighing in on this about the ribbons, I have been hearing this from EVERYONE!

Whether as a subdued piece of background imagery or featuring prominently in ever-repeating sequences of tile, this image seems to be popping up for everyone, much like the 'hyperspace' effect of ketamine.

Edit:
Also wanted to add:
psychedelics helped me to quit smoking years ago, and I wanted to detail how their recent use has helped me.  My girlfriend and I have never been closer, I am eating better and exercising much more- I just feel alive and vigorous and thankful to be given the opportunity to experience life.  Also, my writing has taken on a depth of creativity that was a little lacking before, this was an excellent bout of psychedelic therapy!
WAIT! EUREKA!

Didn't the guy who first cognized what DNA was come to grips with it while he was on LSD or something?

I've got to be honest here, I feel like this is really significant in some way: like in this one detail I am going to find a puzzle piece that relates to how consciousness manifests it's self.

I have talked with all my friends, and without prodding or telling them what I was looking for beforehand so as not to queer their answers I sifted through their recent 1p experiences and found a common link in the ribbony DNA sequence, in almost all of the experiencers this was at least a small part of the visual pattern.

What does this mean?


----------



## Yeetbeat

Remember no chit chat please guys, feel free to take the discussion to the social thread


----------



## Doldrugs

Seph said:


> The couple of times that I've tried this one time a swallowed straight away tripped really nicely but when I done sublingual admin I found it to be slightly more potent and longer acting both doses were 100ug the second time I found the visuals to be stronger.





AmoebicMagician said:


> every time I have used it sublingually it has been much less effective than just swallowing it.



Because of the unusually strong effect individual metabolism has on this drug, it is probably a good idea for everyone to try both. For some, sublingual or buccal may be more effective.


----------



## Dark Nepenthe

Has anyone had any experiences with the 150 mic pellets? Can anyone compare the blotters with them ? I've read the 100 mic blotters felt a little weak and are hard to keep from degrading so I ordered a few pellets hoping they might be a little better. I'm a relatively experienced tripper but never had the chance to try actual legit acid so do you guys think one 150 mic pellet should do the trick for my Lucy virgin body and mind ? Will report back when I get to try it.


----------



## Doldrugs

What evidence has there been that the blotters degrade?


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Dark Nepenthe said:


> Has anyone had any experiences with the 150 mic pellets? Can anyone compare the blotters with them ? I've read the 100 mic blotters felt a little weak and are hard to keep from degrading so I ordered a few pellets hoping they might be a little better. I'm a relatively experienced tripper but never had the chance to try actual legit acid so do you guys think one 150 mic pellet should do the trick for my Lucy virgin body and mind ? Will report back when I get to try it.



I have seen no evidence of the blotters losing potency.  Some will change color, but all mine that are stored even semi-properly in non moisture saturated areas did not even do that.

Even for the blotters that turn brown, they are still from my experience 100% potent


----------



## Doldrugs

I've been freezing mine in an air tight container with dessicant in the bottom and I hope to be able to use this stuff years from now.


----------



## Flying_L0TUS

I didn't even open the original packaging on of one of my orders, it was vacuum-sealed in a Mylar bag. Perfect.


----------



## Help?!?!

As long as their stored in even basic conditions they should be perfectly fine.


----------



## Kishka

Some of my 1P-LSD tabs turns yellow/brownish although stored in great condition and they are still very active and potent as the day I received them 



Help?!?! said:


> Good example! How old ar your tabs?



Stored from February until now


----------



## getinnocuous

Received 10 of these last week. Looking at sampling some today, thinking 150mg to start with, or maybe 200mg. What is the consensus on this? I'm reasonably experienced with psychedelics so would like a full trip.


----------



## Doldrugs

getinnocuous said:


> Received 10 of these last week. Looking at sampling some today, thinking 150mg to start with, or maybe 200mg. What is the consensus on this? I'm reasonably experienced with psychedelics so would like a full trip.



You won't know until you take it because metabolism plays a major role in how people react to it. I'd say 200 ug is a good place to start if you're experienced, but there's no guarantee of a full trip until you know how your body reacts to it.


----------



## MetalMadhouse

I must say I had a lovely time on 100ug, as someone who is relatively inexperenced with psychedelics. 

I'm looking foward to my second dose, of 150ug. I was just curious how long you guys generally wait in between trips of 1P. I understand that people are saying it takes around a week to get back to baseline. 

What is people's experience with this? Will waiting 5 days between trips be sufficient enough? i don't want to be wasting precious supply if waiting a few extra days is going to yeild much greater results. 

Thanks!


----------



## HZTB

The consensus seems to be that although a week in between doses is sufficient on a purely physiological level, it is advisable to wait at least two (some people will say three or four) weeks to really be able to enjoy the trip and not lose the magic.


----------



## getinnocuous

I found 200ug a pretty solid dose, surprised me in fact. Would maybe go to 300ug in time but would make sure I've got a good bit time to myself away from any non-trippers. I would say make sure you are comfortable before does 200ug +. All in all, very good


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I would wait about 2 and a half weeks for full effects.

I did a couple of rapid fire trips recently for experimentations sake, and while about 10 days was sufficient to get grand effects, true baseline seems to be about a month, with about 20 days being the average for most people.

I had taken 1p the first time after about a week and a half after a al-lad experience.  I want to put out the fact that there is MUCH less cross tolerance between these two than would be expected, but there DEFINITELY IS CROSS tolerance.

I was still blown away by the experience but had thought the compound lacked nearly all visual effects.

while further experimentations have yielded data that points to the fact that 1p is by and large a bit less visual than LSD-25, but also that personal metabolism plays a huge huge huge HUGE role in how this molecule affects you- regardless of this, the visual aspect of the compound is a little bit subdued.

That said, with a higher dose there are visuals like you would not believe.

I had been waiting about 5 to seven days between trips during the rapid fire action, all of those trips are documented on here in great detail.  Point is that while I was able to trip, I required higher doses, even though during one of them I was literally tripping so hard that I was seeing entities made of light pinwheeling and pod racing through the grass that had become tiny living statues of liberty.

After waiting 20 days though, the beauty is really back in full force, like has been said, it takes that long for the 'magic' to refill the reservoir inside you.


TLDR
minimum 5 days, optimum 20-25 to TRUE baseline


----------



## Peacephrog1972

300mics for sure made me question my sanity.....it was pretty intense


----------



## Tambare

This bluelight forum has been a good resource for me taking 1p, so I'm going to give back with this trip report I wrote up the other day while on it and coming down. First post!


180 lbs male, 25 years old.


300ug of 1P-LSD taken alone on a secluded island in Scotland on a "summers" night. The perfect setting,
a little cold outside but nothing that a few layers can't stop (for now). Going to drop at about 10pm. I've had about 5
experiences with this drug so far, ranging from doses of 100ug to 600ug. Every single time has been great,
a dynamic range of experiences from being in the city and seeing my wallpaper morph into beautiful designs,
and the cityscape changing to a hyper cartoonish reality (100ug) to being on this island and seeing highly beautiful 
and complex fractals in the sea and beach, looking over the bay and seeing what looked like a new years fireworks
display, and seeing a typhoon in the sky lifting and swirling the clouds and stars into a singularity (600ug).
I'll try and log as well as I can this time, as there seems to be a distinct lack of +100ug trip reports, and
last I tried I ended up deleting the whole thing by accident (I was trippin')


I've had about 1250 calories over the course of the day, light but not too light, so let us begin. 


22.00 - Drop 3 tabs of 100ug 1P-LSD. Remember the Fruli for a strawberry extravaganza.


T 23.00 - Begin to see definite changes, what I would call the definite start of the trip. I went out for a quick walk
on the beach front and there was about 9 seals sitting on a little outcrop. They were beginning to look very vivid! 
The writing on the keyboard is starting swirl around, very hilariously. I'm feeling levels of enhanced energy, I was 
dancing on the beach. It feels natural to do, and it's been like this every time i've came up. It's getting darker outside,
while inside it's getting a lot more colourful. Shimmers of pastels, pinks and blues like khakis are flowing between the letters
as I type. I'm listening to a specially made trip playlist, which contains Tycho, Com Truise, Nordic ambient, Skyrim/Oblivion video
game atmospheric tracks. A variety. 


T 23.40 - Wow. Dancing on the beach as the sun properly went down was amazing, still some light. Visuals are definitely starting to increase, 
fractal shapes starting everywhere and blossoming as I look at the keyboard. Outside the shapes were similar, the clouds definitely starting to broaden 
and puff up with psychedelic energy. The trip is properly beginning now. 


T 00.40 Properly into a trip, can barely type. Words start to drip down as I type! The music i'm listening to seems to be 
taking itself apart piece by piece as I listen to it! Staying inside is hard, everything is pastel colours. very complex swirling rhythms.


T 01.33 Transported through so many dimensions. At one point an orange point in the horizon that was burning. I got a little bit paranoid
thinking it was maybe a comet and the earth was nearly over! Ha ha. Kept seeing Game Of Thrones charactures hilariously. At one moment I thought
of littlefinger, then brienne. Looking out at the bay was beautiful. It seemed as if the sun never went down. 


T 02.26 Just played Antichamber, holy shit. The colours were outrageous, and just that game in general was perfect.


T 03.48 Went outside to one of the most beautiful sunrises. The moon looked absolutely huge (the comet from before). The visuals were still there,
a sort of thick cartoonish bands of pastel colours. I spent a lot of it dancing to Slow by Com Truise, which defined the trip in many ways. The dancing
felt like it wasn't far off ecstasy in it's feeling. Came indoors and tried some Fruli strawberry beer which blew my mind with it's explosive 
strawberry taste, but it was also like some sort of thick life beer... that sustained you. 


At 4am, that's me properly getting back into the normal sort of headspace again. Though there is definitely some sort of staggering hallucinatory 
nature in the music I'm listening to. It's like it sounds muted, and sometimes in slow motion. It was like that for a lot of the trip, with the strange
way in which audio seemed to expand and contract in length. Sometimes bits in the music would be staggered, while another part of it seemed to go on 
with no problem at all. Regardless, Com Truise is an absolute must. The dancing that took place between my writings in the trip report were awesome, and
surrounded by hallucinatory weather. At one time at about half one I was just dancing outside in the rain and it was magical. Visuals are still there, with
the same kind of pastel colours dripping from the letters as I type.


6, visuals still there. Tiring now.


T 11.00 All effects gone, went for a walk and everything was back to normal. What a trip. Hilariously today was the choice for the internet engineer to show
up and fix the line. I welcomed him in and offered him a cup of tea. I debated exactly how long I should leave the tea bag in for the socially acceptable cup of
tea and then just laughed. I must look mad, my eyes are still like black pools with barely any iris.


----------



## bjznoviskey

AmoebicMagician said:


> I wrote a really long and involved reply that is no longer here, so I'll sum up:
> Diazedine (LSZ) is basically a longer lasting shittier version of 1p-LSD.  I've found it to be weird and unpleasant during it's extremely long comedown.
> 
> For the sake of experimentation though, do your thing



Personal opinion mate. I love LSZ, AL is my least favorite out of the 3, by far


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Girlfriend's sister took 1p for the first time this last weekend.  We went to high school together and spent a lot of time using the same tools from the same psychedelic tool box, so I was surprised at her reaction.

I was trip sitting her, or rather hanging out with her as she is fully able to handle her shit most times.

She has done acid loads of times, in fact she shared one of my first experiences with good old LSD-25 back in the day.

She dropped one and a half tabs: one of her own, and a half I had left over from a different batch of blotter when I took 3 and a half.

We were playing video games when she looks over at me and says, after abruptly pausing the playstation:
"Something is happening, I'm in a time warp- I think I'm tripping balls"

I looked at her eyes and they were like saucers, and it had only been like 20 minutes!  She still had the half tab between her lip and gum!

I chilled her out and had her relate what was going on, and told her I was interested in her very real, very important journey, as many times I felt when I was tripping that if I only had someone I could explain what was going on to things could have been more positive.

she told me
"the minutes are like dominoes, and if you set them up right they knock themselves back up and back down forever in a circle, like a snake biting it's tail"

After talking to me for a few minutes, I cancelled my previous plans and took her on a walk with my GF.

She has since told me she has never ever tripped so hard in her life and that she understands crazy people now in that
"You have to shut out the truth sometimes because too much pure information will overload your brain and leave you a mumblepuss, it's like we have antennaes in our brains"

She told me she now understands that our 'third eye' is actually an organ for receiving pure information from the universe and from very powerful consciousnesses, but that human brains were not made to be able to process a universe on it's own terms, it's too much, and the only way to make sense of it is to put aside all human bias and experience everything (she emphasized this EVERYTHING) is to fathom what it is from a three dimensional space what exists in higher dimensions, and that our brains as they are CAN NOT do this and remember it, and if you do, you go crazy for your effort.

Let me be clear, she is not at ALL a philosophical person.  this all came out of left field and floored me.

According to her, this was the piece of the acid trip she never got her hands all the way around.

I asked her what visuals she had, and she says that was not what was important, and that she was so busy following trains of thought that she had no time to pay attention to them.

I asked if she could give me SOME info, and she said that she knows that there were a lot of visuals, but that's not what the trip was about.  I still can not get anything more out of her.



bjznoviskey said:


> Personal opinion mate. I love LSZ, AL is my least favorite out of the 3, by far



I heartily agree different strokes for different folks.

Suck the marrow from life using whatever apparatus you feel most comfortable with
Cheers!


----------



## OrangeFairySkruff

I love 1lsd its like old 97-2002 Cid's, when they were freshly laid it had different nature, love scoffing halves every half hour like two did but the plateau is perfect
I had bad times n dosed again n it was them trips that killed anybfear n taught me respectful mindset n games to avoid loops n ego death. blah blah I stop counting a thousand (75-150mic n Hoffman) in 2000 I love good acid
1p seems to just activate all the right areas n never goes too nuts, even a mild seeming trip is ace as u can cloud or water watch n make shapes n Mavel at beauty of things.
I stopped h after one trip my mind was like what u doing, they're a good tool for resetting the inner you free of the bullshit ego

I got one blotter n few places I'm gonna try for paper
but what about these microdots... they're more expensive bigger stronger than old school first onesones, can I crush n weigh them into caps?

does any brand seem weak or fake I got reschem(sounding name) one n I feel it'll be fifferent

do they come on differently? the tabs? i used to do pills n sugar cubes with the southbafrican ladies mouthwash\sweet bottle ones. 
with blotter 1p I found my perfect drug, treat it as a sacrement for few uses a year.

will blotters be phased out? I fully intend to find a fair few before we all gobble em up.

will blotter 1plsd dissapear and what differences do ppl find? with red dots

as I said I take half figure out how my heads gonna take it n take quaters or halves right timing that perfect dose for me is like nothing else.

how do they know the dots r evenly dosed. can u split em n weigh into three n know ur dose

whose had them in bits, do they need sublingual semi activation?

blotters will be about till amcd etc regs right?

peace n fairy hugs x here's to acid tekno crew n gabba loons whore still around ?


----------



## al-laddin

Some US headshops are carrying fancy packaged single dose 1p....this is REALLY bad...I cant seem to figure out how to upload a photo....


----------



## Peacephrog1972

That is very very bad....stock up now folks...it's gonna go POOF!


----------



## stanleyK

why? Any banning on the horizon?


----------



## OrangeFairySkruff

yeah the baggie packed silver foil fancy print ones made by a manufacturer with reschemichals in their name.... came from UK supplier too when they restocked. the companies I'd trust with blotter don't have any in.

this blotter I got was a bit mneh what's this... looked like old herbal high. I just don't wanna be on more or less than the advertised on packet 100ug 1plsd

that stuff would go down a bom in Ibiza the dam n india n beach party sellers.

its good in a way resellers can't mess with it but it wasn't what I wanted is the ones with molecule on back n 1p LSD on front from first time


----------



## al-laddin

ORANGEFAIRY....Did you actually purchase 1p from a physical brick and mortar shop?? Yeah I think were talking about the same ones I saw.... HUGE letters that say LSD black and blue packaging.....theyre fucking killing any chance of it remaining legal. Im curious...if they charged x2 or x3 the amount you would pay onlin. Im guessing so

StanleyK...why? Because theyre selling a very powerful chemical over the counter as a "legal high" in shops that exist strictly for profit. Its really irresponsible.


----------



## stanleyK

al-laddin said:


> StanleyK...why? Because theyre selling a very powerful chemical over the counter as a "legal high" in shops that exist strictly for profit. Its really irresponsible.


I was replying to this.


Peacephrog1972 said:


> That is very very bad....stock up now folks...it's gonna go POOF!


----------



## stanleyK

Anyway, I talked to a judge who I know very well. I used the right words I think and he really wants to try 1p now... 
So I promised that I would be his first trip sitter.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Oh so i forgot to tell you all about te epiphany i had on my 300 mic 1p trip

So i was listening to music on pandora, pink floyd station and they played the who, and it really hit me that the who were by far the biggest rock stars in the universe...:.i mean im a fan and all, but i dont listen to them all tht much.....but oh man every time they played them it would occur to me that they were indeed the biggest rock stars on the planet


----------



## Winston Churchill

I don't know what's wrong. I swallowed 3 1p LSD blotters and no effect whatsoever.  Maybe I got a dud batch or maybe my brain just doesn't react to it.   Disappointed.


----------



## stanleyK

How long did you wait?
Did you eat before?


----------



## Toltec

Even if you eat you would still feel it,  In 40 minutes...  or so... is this your first time using this?


----------



## Winston Churchill

It was my first time trying it


----------



## Winston Churchill

I only ate some cereal and milk before hand and I waited about 8 hours for any effect.   Nothing.


----------



## stanleyK

Hmm that's strange.
For me 1p is less effective than lsd but 3 blotters definitely do something more than noticeable.
Did you try lsd before?


----------



## veodo

Half blotter is very active on me. Not big visuals, but its feels definitely.


----------



## HZTB

I've dosed twice with 100ug and I feel ready to go a bit further. I'm considering 125, 133 or 150ug, as I'd like a gradual increase. What do you guys think?


----------



## Sourtulip

HZTB said:


> I've dosed twice with 100ug and I feel ready to go a bit further. I'm considering 125, 133 or 150ug, as I'd like a gradual increase. What do you guys think?




I think the best person to ask this is yourself. Since your asking though, I'm quessing that you're worried about 150ug might be too much for you at the moment? I always go with the dosage I feel most comfortable with at the time of ingestion so if you're having some doubts about consuming a certain amount then just take less, there's no need to hurry. Not as far as I'm concerned anyways. So, since you feel like you have to ask, I'd say go with 125 ug


----------



## stanleyK

For me 100µ is very light. 200µ is still not enough. 250-300µ is my sweet spot.
For me not enough is really annoying because I don't really take off. And staying on the road with a plane is not very fun.

Best experience so far was 1 blotter of lsd and 1 blotter of 1p-lsd.
1p lakes the edge of lsd and lsd lakes the smoothness of 1p. So with the two you have the best of both worlds


----------



## altitudes

Is there any sort of consensus yet as to the microgram equivalence of 1P and standard LSD? I've read comparisons of anywhere from half as potent to equally as potent and even a bit stronger. 

I'm sure it's in this thread somewhere but haven't been able to dig it out yet.


----------



## Just A Guy

I would say pretty equally active by weight.


----------



## Flying_L0TUS

altitudes said:


> Is there any sort of consensus yet as to the microgram equivalence of 1P and standard LSD? I've read comparisons of anywhere from half as potent to equally as potent and even a bit stronger.
> 
> I'm sure it's in this thread somewhere but haven't been able to dig it out yet.


I believe it was like 100ug of 1P-LSD equals about 86ug of LSD by weight IIRC.


----------



## al-laddin

Some friends and I are going on a multiple day camping trip for the fourth of july weekend (possibly up to five days in 100+ degrees) and my friend is grabbing up an oz of boomers and has a few 10 strips of 1p. Unfortunatly due to circumstances he has to store them in a public storage unit from now until july. Now Im well versed on storage of these compounds. Have tons of experience...but how would one store them for a long period in a room that is likely going to reach 100 degrees for multiple days and certainly will be in the 90s for most of the days from now until July AND throughout the camping trip? Anyone else ever been in a similar pickle? 

Heres my idea. perhaps one of those cheap styrofoam coolers with NO ICE in it will keep them at reasonable temp as long as they are kept in the shade and not in the direct sun? Or a thermous of some sort? One of those metal shelled plastic thermous' blue colored men often bring to work with the? Maybe even one of those plastic ice chests if they work even better. Simiolar to the styrofoam one I mention but with a plastic shell? Ive noticed that ice wont completely melt for many days in one of those things so they really keep the heat out. So anyway Im GUESSING it may reduce the temp by about 10-15 degrees? Im thinking throw the goods in a foil/plastic and then glass mason jar or something and store in an empty device as mentioned above? Anyoen ever have to deal with this? Or know by how many degrees cooler it is inside of one of them?


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I wouldn't think being in an empty cooler would make any temperature difference.

Sounds fun....I love eating mushrooms and L together!


----------



## al-laddin

yeah should be fun if it survives the heat....well... thermos' and vacuum flasks have a pocket of air in them designed to insulate Im just not sure about the cooler idea....but in theory this may be the perfect  item to keep your stuff from degrading if having to store in a hot and uncontrolled environment...people put hot soup in a thermos in the morning....that soup remains quit close to the same temp at lunch time....the thermos can be used for say....ice cold soda to keep it cold as well


----------



## The Shadow Self

I had no tolererance at all when I tried 1p, which was about 2 months ago. I took two initially, and only got threshold effects even after an hour+ So, I took two more tabs (100 ug each). I was very surprised that it took that much, and the tabs were from the most well-known vendor of the compound, so I assume it was what it should have been. So yeah...2oo mics didn't do it for me, but 400 did. I usually take 3 to 4 tabs of L when I do it, so I am not surprised it took more than expected with the 1P. I have to say that I loved it, and it was very much like the mother compound, but seemingly more "transparent", if that makes sense. Also, not head-fucky, as it were. Awesome COV's, and less OEVs, for sure. But being used to AL-LAD these days, lasted WAY longer. Like, 10 hours later I was still up and about and needed a benzo to crash. Also, no whacky comedown...just a gentle fading away of effects, which I liked. I'd love to get a bunch to keep on ice. I've successfully stored AL for 2 years, and it's still has potent as the day I bought it, far as I can tell. I am hoping I can do the same with 50 or so of the 1p-LSD. It's just fine and dandy...


----------



## AmoebicMagician

remember that MAOIs play a large role in if this drug will affect you or not.

Tried 1 and 1/2 100 mic tabs of 1p in conjunction with complexed 25i-nbome 900mgs and went to a Courtney Barnett show.

First off, if you don't know her, go find out now.  She is simply incredible.

As for the experience, here we go.

So I had taken a little break as I have been tripping pretty regularly, but since the concert was coming up I wanted to really get my appreciation on...

So since I was going to be with some family members who are anti psychedelic I decided to do 25i-nbome for two reasons:
Number one, I am always in control when on the drug, my social faculties are always in place no matter how profound an experience I am having.  trails and stunning visual phenomenon are the norm, but generally there is little confusion and I can speak eloquently.  I also thought it would be a good way to test for cross tolerance between lysergamides and NBOME phenathylamines.

So I drop 6 drops and a tiny little dribble ,maybe 1/4 drop under my tongue.  NBOME was freebase, complexed with cyclodextrin in very hot water, then evaporated down to a very very small volume and mixed with ethyl alcohol to a concentration of very very very close to .5mg/.1ml

So, I originally wanted 7 drops and a full mg, but I screwed up and did not want to fiddle anymore and called it good.  As stated, 7 drops is .1ml

So, I am waiting and waiting for it to come on... and I'm waiting some more... and nothing is happening.  Up to this point I had always laid blotters, but I expected this to work much faster.

So, finally I start to feel a little something, and because of the SEVERE difficulty in redosing NBOMES, I felt I had screwed myself over by under-dosing, and at this point t+ 50 minutes, a second dose would be dangerous and likely useless.

So I went into the fridge and got out the 1p, swallowed the tabs so as not to interfere with the still (hopefully) absorbing nbome under my tongue and promptly get them stuck in my throat.

Took a drink of juice, and get some under my tongue... whatever- probably not a big deal at this point anyway, right?

WRONG!

I had had a dry mouth most of the day and I believe that had something to do with my NBOME absorbing poorly.  I thought it would piggy back with the ethanol, but instead it just sat in my dry sublingual area until I drank that juice.

Withing 15 more minutes the complexed NBOME was hitting me hard, just as my ride gets there.

So I ride with my family down to the arena, all the while tripping harder and harder in that NBOME eye candy way.  Music sounds great, and I am feeling honestly a lot like I am on E- my serotonin receptors are lit up like christmas trees, there are colored trails a mile long behind every car, and I can actaully see the base comeing out of the speakers as we listen to music.

So far, the familiar super fun but shallow nbome experience- empathy in abundance but I am in control.

About the time we get in line, I am feeling the tabs kick in a bit.

I got stuck in a memory time loop of me giving the ticket to the guy at the counter, and him checking my bag.  This played out like four times all slightly differently.  It was bizarre!  I felt like I was trying different realities on for size, since everything that can happen DOES happen in some universe, I felt like I was flipping through them or something.

So somehow I make it to my seat, and I tell my family I am going to go down by the stage

I find myself in the midst of a light crowd as the opening act is coming out, and he was wonderful.  I was so blissed out and happy just to be near so many happy people I just could not help laughing maniacally.  I saw a man take a woman into his arms and kiss her full on the mouth in a kind of WWII VJ day deal.  She did not know him, or maybe not romantically.  She struggled for a second in shock, then surrendered to it and seemed to have the time of her life.  I felt such joy and connectedness.

It all felt like it was over in a second since I was just so lit up in the pleasure centers of my brain.

Then the second opening act came out, a chick band called Chastity Belt.

They were very loud and I had trouble adjusting to their style after the folky initial act.  After finding my way in tune with the vibe, I became fixated on the bass player, who was so beautiful it hurt my eyes.  I could feel and TASTE every note she played as it found it's way directly into my belly through a pulsing purple/orange bridge of lightning sound.  She began to grow wings and I could see she was so happy to be doing what she loved.  She had a picture of Jesus on her shirt, and maybe that's why the wings showed up.  A punk rock angel with a bass guitar instead of a flaming sword... it was awesome!

Then Courtney came out with her band and every moment stretched into an eternity.  I was able to get lost in every single second of the performance.  the raw pleasure of the NBOME mixing with the profound spiritual connectedness of the 1p created something more powerful and beautiful than the sum of it's parts.

I honestly felt like I had a line of cocaine or something in me, I was just experiencing such raw amazing pleasure.

After living for centuries in that performance, and shedding tears on two occasion, one for a cover of the song 'heavy heart' by You Am I, I went home fulfilled and with the NBOME in decline.  The 1p stuck around for another three hours or so.  After getting out of a night time shower, I was back at base line.

INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## serotonin2A

al-laddin said:


> Some friends and I are going on a multiple day camping trip for the fourth of july weekend (possibly up to five days in 100+ degrees) and my friend is grabbing up an oz of boomers and has a few 10 strips of 1p. Unfortunatly due to circumstances he has to store them in a public storage unit from now until july. Now Im well versed on storage of these compounds. Have tons of experience...but how would one store them for a long period in a room that is likely going to reach 100 degrees for multiple days and certainly will be in the 90s for most of the days from now until July AND throughout the camping trip? Anyone else ever been in a similar pickle?   Heres my idea. perhaps one of those cheap styrofoam coolers with NO ICE in it will keep them at reasonable temp as long as they are kept in the shade and not in the direct sun? Or a thermous of some sort? One of those metal shelled plastic thermous' blue colored men often bring to work with the? Maybe even one of those plastic ice chests if they work even better. Simiolar to the styrofoam one I mention but with a plastic shell? Ive noticed that ice wont completely melt for many days in one of those things so they really keep the heat out. So anyway Im GUESSING it may reduce the temp by about 10-15 degrees? Im thinking throw the goods in a foil/plastic and then glass mason jar or something and store in an empty device as mentioned above? Anyoen ever have to deal with this? Or know by how many degrees cooler it is inside of one of them?


  Your plan to store things in a cooler will work for a day or two but after that it won't be very useful.  Styrofoam is a good insulator but the internal temp of the cooler will gradually rise to room temperature after a few hours unless there is something inside that is cooling it.  You can't really compare what you are doing to situations where there is ice in a cooler, because it takes a surprising amount of heat to melt ice, much more than is required to heat water, and that difference keeps the ice colder for a long time.  If you leave cold water in a cooler than it doesn't stay cold for very long.  If there is an electrical outlet in the storage locker, then one option would be to buy a small refrigerator.  You could also try putting blocks of dry ice in the cooler.


----------



## al-laddin

^^yeah....thanks..so would you say a thermos wont cut it either?

AmoebicMagician!!  Youve eaten so much of this stuff...can I ask you for your personal  opinion on whether you belive from your experience that 1p is a prodrug?  Im on the fence. As stated above...1p has a gentle glde down to  normalcy whereas regular LSD ALWAYS leaves me frazzled and dare I say  "tweaked out" for the latter hours of the comedown. This is often when  people feel tired of tripping and being overstimmulated thus they pop a  benzo. Ive brought up this phenomenon before. But David Nichols does a  lecture on this; many LSD users report that the latter portion of the  acid experience is when the dopaminergic activity really kicks in. I  have not exoerienced this drawn out overstimulated come down with 1p. It  more or less seems to wear off in a similar way as mushrooms. 1p also  is seems to be cut short by about 2 hours for me. These are my only  reasons to doubt the assertion that its a prodrug. It just doesnt fit  the exact mold of a prodrug. It also is about 75% as visual as LSD and a  bit more euphoric and easy to follow thoughts. Theres less looping and  negative thought loops.


----------



## Xorkoth

I wouldn't be surprised if it isn't a simple prodrug and some of it is able to pass through the BBB intact.  It reminds me of when 4-AcO-DMT came out.  The prevailing opinion before that was that the 4-AcO-tryptamines were simple prodrugs of their 4-HO-counterparts.  But then 4-AcO-DMT proved to be so different for some people (myself included) from 4-HO-DMT that the theory was essentially debunked.  Now I don't know that anyone considers the acetoxy esters to only be prodrugs of the hydroxies.  Could be similar with this.

I will say I have taken it several times and I find it to be virtually indistinguishable from LSD, except it seems a bit slower to come on and the afterglow is not as nice (incidentally, I LOVE the latter stages of LSD, it makes me feel so good, and the feeling persists for at least a day.  Then again I also love DOC for the same sort of reason).


----------



## al-laddin

interesting .....so is 4-aco proven to be a produg to 4-ho? Or does some of aco pass thru the BBB as you suggested might be the case with 1p?


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Unless the LSD is ice cold. It's going to stay at that temp for a short while but will get hot....you have to have something cold in the cooler to keep it from getting hot....so if you ziplock the LSD and put in a mason jar and put that in the cooler with something frozen that won't melt I imagine it would keep it cool


----------



## Xorkoth

A reminder that we don't discuss sources at Bluelight.  Thanks.


----------



## Toltec

Buy some dry ice http://www.dryiceinfo.com/ that would work... it last a long time...


----------



## OrangeFairySkruff

put the blotters somewhere cool ie in a book, in clingfilm n behind phone cover or battery for trip out , get cool jumper n insulate it against warmth as well as cold....

it's be enough. sealed n out sun morning were fine, in pocket inside ciggys up to a n e in Spain n few days on ward\ then inbhotel so they'd been in heat 26-28degrees the second trip seemed less n it was double material...

I never used Togo anywhere without ten blotters in my phone, wed always forget then wed rememervn take old Nokia to bits n munch em. batteries didn't get as got back then tho...... maybe charge it, turn it off n turn it on day of trip, u can get 12x6 prob or similar amount I sure I'll be fine.

I'd try n space them out n not be afraid of adding an extra each day. or if ur going for longer than two three days have day off or eat few in day sunrise-sunset in one go n then leave ur brains to recover a bit


----------



## AmoebicMagician

al-laddin said:


> ^^yeah....thanks..so would you say a thermos wont cut it either?
> 
> AmoebicMagician!!  Youve eaten so much of this stuff...can I ask you for your personal  opinion on whether you belive from your experience that 1p is a prodrug?  Im on the fence. As stated above...1p has a gentle glde down to  normalcy whereas regular LSD ALWAYS leaves me frazzled and dare I say  "tweaked out" for the latter hours of the comedown. This is often when  people feel tired of tripping and being overstimmulated thus they pop a  benzo. Ive brought up this phenomenon before. But David Nichols does a  lecture on this; many LSD users report that the latter portion of the  acid experience is when the dopaminergic activity really kicks in. I  have not exoerienced this drawn out overstimulated come down with 1p. It  more or less seems to wear off in a similar way as mushrooms. 1p also  is seems to be cut short by about 2 hours for me. These are my only  reasons to doubt the assertion that its a prodrug. It just doesnt fit  the exact mold of a prodrug. It also is about 75% as visual as LSD and a  bit more euphoric and easy to follow thoughts. Theres less looping and  negative thought loops.



I am of two minds on this for a few reasons:

Number one, the fact that I have partaken of incredible tabs that were dubbed 'bunk' by two SEPARATE friends the only connection for which was that both were on MAOIs

Secondly and seemingly in contrast, while prodrugs take some time to establish effects, while 1p-LSDs comeup is a little stagey and gradual, first alerts are MUCH quicker than with LSD-25, so some of it is either being broken down INCREDIBLY FAST by some unknown metabolic action, or it is passing the BBB intact and having at least some effect there while still in it's initial (and quite stable, BTW!) form.

Thirdly, this molecule stands up to heat and wet EXTREMELY WELL, much better than LSD-25.  It does not seem to readily hydrolyze, which makes me wonder how easily it is being cloven in vivo.

As for the comedown, I am in total agreement that it is different and superior to LSD-25

At the tail end of higher dose LSD-classic experiences I will find myself, if not planning very well, sitting in bed trying to chase down the sand man, thinking weird trip thoughts long after the visuals and the fun part of the trip are over.

With 1p-LSD this is not only not the case due to dovetailing effects diminishment with the onset of normal headspace, but the fact that I can actually fall asleep without trouble at the tail end of these experiences.  I don't know why, but I find myself inclined towards comfort and sedentary pursuits on this compound, although physical pursuits are just as rewarding as on LSD-25, I am not compelled to them via nervous energy.

And yes, I have been taking a lot of the stuff.  I have found this one has the headspace of LSD and is capable of creating moments of infinity- something lacking from literally every single RC I had tried hoping to mimic LSD-classic.  I had been looking for that beauty so long, that when I found it, and with no after-weirdness to boot, I was and am wont to over indulge.

I have found this drug makes a fine addition to other chemicals, as it provides a deep religious and spiritual facet to most any psychedelic experience- although it is not the most well rounded psychedelic on it's own for being slightly lacking in the visual department.

But as for the prodrug theory, I just can't say, too much contradictory data.

I do consider it a class A psychedelic though, and I do NOT give that status lightly

As for 4-aco-dmt for me personally it has been indistinguishable from the effects profile I get from psilocybe cubenesis minus the nausea.


----------



## al-laddin

This is it....fast forward to 43:00mins.. Its extremely interesting...this is an effect reported by MANY Ive talked to ...I wonder if 1p actually has different action. "Give me a valium, I want it to stop". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJtdZUy1LYE


----------



## AmoebicMagician

al-laddin said:


> This is it....fast forward to 43:00mins.. Its extremely interesting...this is an effect reported by MANY Ive talked to ...I wonder if 1p actually has different action. "Give me a valium, I want it to stop". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJtdZUy1LYE



I am in absolute awe of Nichols.  I can not believe how incredibly lucrative his research has become.  In short, he is one of my heroes


----------



## al-laddin

yeah hes a badass for sure


----------



## Img_9999

al-laddin said:


> This is it....fast forward to 43:00mins.. Its extremely interesting...this is an effect reported by MANY Ive talked to ...I wonder if 1p actually has different action. "Give me a valium, I want it to stop". https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJtdZUy1LYE



That's pretty interesting indeed, I have not tried 1P-LSD (I have some in my freezer but haven't got the time to test it yet ) but if what you report is a replicable subjective effect, then maybe 1P-LSD isn't a simple prodrug, and maybe the propionyl is impairing the formation of hydroxy metabolite responsible for the Dopaminergic action of LSD that Nichols describes in the video


----------



## stanleyK

I don't buy the prodrug theory about 1p-LSD. For me the effect is different. Even if I never tried ALD-52, the effect of 1P seems closer to it according to the experience I red.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

stanleyK said:


> I don't buy the prodrug theory about 1p-LSD. For me the effect is different. Even if I never tried ALD-52, the effect of 1P seems closer to it according to the experience I red.



agree whole heartedly about subjectively different experiences, but according to the docking mechanism we are subscribing to, the 1p will not be able to dock with the 5ht-2 serotonin receptor in it's original state.  As is said in the lecture, the diethylamide structure of the lysergamide family is necessary for psychedelic effects profile to manifest, there is a tidbit of an idea here, but I can't grasp it right now.

All I know is that two things are undeniable in my mind

1p LSD is indeed active, and triggers the full range of psychedelic effects with proper dosage, and that it is for the vast majority of users lacking the dopaminergic secondary effects talked about in the video.  Even initially, there is no or little teeth grinding or nervous habit energy as with it's big brother.

The thing is, since we know that MAOIs interact with the successful use of this drug, that DOES in fact state that in vivo the drug is not active as administered, it is metabolized into SOMETHING that is active, but not LSD-25


----------



## stanleyK

AmoebicMagician said:


> agree whole heartedly about subjectively different experiences, but according to the docking mechanism we are subscribing to, the 1p will not be able to dock with the 5ht-2 serotonin receptor in it's original state.  As is said in the lecture, the diethylamide structure of the lysergamide family is necessary for psychedelic effects profile to manifest, there is a tidbit of an idea here, but I can't grasp it right now.
> 
> All I know is that two things are undeniable in my mind
> 
> 1p LSD is indeed active, and triggers the full range of psychedelic effects with proper dosage, and that it is for the vast majority of users lacking the dopaminergic secondary effects talked about in the video.  Even initially, there is no or little teeth grinding or nervous habit energy as with it's big brother.
> 
> The thing is, since we know that MAOIs interact with the successful use of this drug, that DOES in fact state that in vivo the drug is not active as administered, it is metabolized into SOMETHING that is active, but not LSD-25


And what about ALD-52?


----------



## Img_9999

AmoebicMagician said:


> agree whole heartedly about subjectively different experiences, but according to the docking mechanism we are subscribing to, the 1p will not be able to dock with the 5ht-2 serotonin receptor in it's original state.  As is said in the lecture, the diethylamide structure of the lysergamide family is necessary for psychedelic effects profile to manifest, there is a tidbit of an idea here, but I can't grasp it right now.




I'm not sure why you are stating that 1P-LSD can't bind to the 5-HT receptors, but the diethylamide structure, which is essential for the pharmacological profile of LSD as explained in Nichol's talk is left completely unmodified in 1P-LSD. Just take a look at the molecule, the Propionyl is attached to the indole ring, not to the Diethyl  

Really we can't say much without formal pharmacokinetic studies, but it's interesting to think that the propionyl group is able to block some enzymatic action on the indole moiety of LSD


----------



## OrangeFairySkruff

to be honest I can't even read that... but deck skills is an art I'm killer at n already said I'm tripping n expect n old school set


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Img_9999 said:


> I'm not sure why you are stating that 1P-LSD can't bind to the 5-HT receptors, but the diethylamide structure, which is essential for the pharmacological profile of LSD as explained in Nichol's talk is left completely unmodified in 1P-LSD. Just take a look at the molecule, the Propionyl is attached to the indole ring, not to the Diethyl
> 
> Really we can't say much without formal pharmacokinetic studies, but it's interesting to think that the propionyl group is able to block some enzymatic action on the indole moiety of LSD



The diethylamide group is not the docking mechanism for the lysergamides, at least not for the serotonin receptors.  When docked, however, the diethylamide group nest into a recess that we have no idea the evolutionary purpose of at this time- so while the diethylamide group seems to be necessary for activity in Lysergamides, that group is not the piece of the drug that binds to the receptors we believe are responsible for triggering the psychedelic condition

Edit:
Nichols has a short discourse on this subject where he explains why 1p-LSD can not bind as is, feel free to research this


----------



## OrangeFairySkruff

nailed it 1p was pushingfaders psycomatically if nout else just took further 100mics n will knuckle down to the psy online stream I have, had few pints apres set but will knuckle down to me UV room 250 mics 1p n extra 100
I'm gonna enjoy doing my afters set to ppl who were telling me at urinals how trippy I was acting, even tho I was in public n dropping my last tune bk bootleg

viva los mal never again will i let u beforgot

avoid urine samples if ur benzo or lysergant as they'll for u to a bed serious if not for Mafia Peruvian soulmate I'd be in los lochos tillsomeone could d\c me

viva Antonia s n the cockey girl h helped me survive in Majorca lock up


----------



## Just A Guy

You are something else, OFS!


----------



## Humble Bumble

I've my first shy encounter with 1p-LSD ("The LSD with one P") in the form of a quarter blotter that I cut out and took that earlier this morning. At +/- 25ug it's pleasantly stronger than I expected (didn't expect too much but I feel a nice headspace now, and I feel very confident and energetic)
I have stuff to do today but I think I'll take the rest of the blotter tonight, would that even do something or would tolerance prevent it from doing anything?


----------



## Toltec

I must say, that a combination  of 1P-LSD & Al-Lad; 100 ug each, take' n at the same time... is simply amazing!! 
It was very visual, emotional and music sounded out of this world... I shall revisit this in 4 months, 4 sure. This time with an addition of mdma.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Toltec said:


> I must say, that a combination  of 1P-LSD & Al-Lad; 100 ug each, take' n at the same time... is simply amazing!!
> It was very visual, emotional and music sounded out of this world... I shall revisit this in 4 months, 4 sure. This time with an addition of mdma.



please make sure to update after this experiment, I am interested in seeing how MDMA interacts with these two drugs, which seem to have quite a euphoric potential all on their own


----------



## GingerPee

I was wondering about 1P LSD with MDMA combo, a twist on candy flipping….


----------



## Toltec

I will...AmoebicMagician    ... In a month 1/2  I plan to do 300 ug LSD, I need to compare the experience of what i experienced with the mix of 1P-LSD & Al-Lad combo.. 

What i did find interesting with the 1P-LSD AL-LAD mix, was, this multi layered visual effects  ... one on top of another


----------



## Spinx

Greetings. Felt it was about time to add my experiences into the mix.

I have experience with the real acid, and further experience with similar substances passed off as.

1p for me is about exactly what it needed to be. I have investigated a few times so far, usually with a spacing of at least 2 weeks. After 2 weeks I'd call it at 95% intensity compared to the first, being the first in 6 months, I have also experimented with tolerance via repeated dose and found the effect is reduced by ~50% for 48 hours however this can be pleasant enough also as a mild trip can be.

I have found my experiences to be in line with others, the positive ones, from this tread. I have also run 2 experiments that may be of use for peoples insights, and will provide limited TR's below. 

1.5 tabs + 100mg MDMA
Huge increase in OEV's. E.g. my Computer monitor partially melted in front of me, spent several hours hugging furry cushions, increased drama of the trip also, so far have found 1p to be on the softer side of things, lacking fear. Recommend, will be trying again.

10 tabs...
Words fail me. Worth it, though, if I'm honest. 36 hours to return to baseline. Was completely incapacitated for several hours after the initial peak, though am unsure as have varying memories, due to, Full OEV 5/5 trip with bonus silly storyline for 12hours+ Different from a strong experience from too much liquid however, more confusing, less intense in terms of madness but a very profound experience at the same time.


----------



## HZTB

As far as I know you're the only person who mentioned eating that much 1p. I'd be very interested in a trip report or at least more detail.


----------



## Spinx

I'll write it up, will probably be tomorrow, need a clearer mind.


----------



## Doldrugs

Finally tried the 1P AL-LAD combo and I must say it is something else. The two really complement one another and give a satisfying, rich experience. I don't think I'd want to take them separately again.


----------



## Help?!?!

I imagine these lysergamide combos would truly be the be all end all in a sense(until you add more things...!)! They should fill in every missing receptor in a theoretical way. I bet a 120mic, 100-150mics, as well as 150 or so nice of AL-LAD would be astounding! Add some 2c-E  or B, some MDMA/MDA, mescaline, or 6-APDB, and youd have an end all be all on your hands!


----------



## Just A Guy

Help?!?! said:


> I imagine these lysergamide combos would truly be the be all end all in a sense(until you add more things...!)! They should fill in every missing receptor in a theoretical way. I bet a 120mic, 100-150mics, as well as 150 or so nice of AL-LAD would be astounding! Add some 2c-E  or B, some MDMA/MDA, mescaline, or 6-APDB, and youd have an end all be all on your hands!



Woah... that excited me.


----------



## Help?!?!

Ahh my quick chatter made me skip adding that the ug amounts are for LSD, 1P-LSD, then AL-LAD! Seriously though lysergamides plus mescaline, and a 2C'x/vaped DMT once peaking/inhaled N2o after the DMT is.....fucking the best!


----------



## al-laddin

HEY GUYS NEED HELP!! Has anyone experienced "hotspots" on these 1p blotters? And just how common are hotspots on blotters in general??? I will write up a full trip report later but I had a very very very intense experience from just ONE blotter last night...it was terrifying but became mystical because of its sheer power....I dont think a person should be seeing one meter long tracers coming off of everything whether stationary or moving off of just one hit....


----------



## Vurtual

I haven't - they've been fairly consistent for me (usual subjective variation) - however i did get this off one early batch of allad: though in that case the blotters had a noticeable dark grey tide mark on them - when i first took one with the dark grey bit on i got a lot more than i bargained for (like more than 2x as strong - was bloody great though, but could have been hairy).  I've kept the dark grey strip for special occasions.  All other batches i tried were consistent (not good for a vendor, though on balance i still love them )


----------



## Si Dread

al-laddin said:


> HEY GUYS NEED HELP!! Has anyone experienced "hotspots" on these 1p blotters? And just how common are hotspots on blotters in general??? I will write up a full trip report later but *I had a very very very intense experience from just ONE blotter last night.*..it was terrifying but became mystical because of its sheer power....I dont think a person should be seeing one meter long tracers coming off of everything whether stationary or moving off of just one hit....



Holy Frijoles!

No hot-spots of that degree at all on 1P but I had something vaguely similar happen Christmas week, 2013. Dosed a single Al-Lad tab & quite simply had my socks blown off! I had by that time become quite confident dropping a blott & a half of Al but this single tab _seemed_ at least twice as strong as ever before. I say _seemed_ because in spring 2014 I had a single blott from the same bit & received exactly what I expected from it. I did not think that tabs could vary in strength if they bordered one another on the sheet so I chalked the Christmas experience up to the usual subjectiveness of tripping.

Having said that, if I had laid 10 000 blotters, or 50 000 or 100 000 I'd be surprised if there weren't at least one or two sheets that were not perfect. 

The proof will be in re-dosing from that batch. Next time you fancy having your socks knocked off, go for one of them! & be sure to let us know how it goes...


----------



## Thomas Davie

To 'partially' deal with hotspots (from amongst a set of tabs/sheets one has) could you look at the tabs/sheets under UV light to see varying degrees of intensity, or no?.

I understand how blotter is laid, and if done properly, hotspots should be minimal. I guess this would depends on whther or not the blotter material itself will floresce (fuckit, I tried spelling this too many different ways).

Tom



Tom


----------



## Doldrugs

Determining dosage from experience is notoriously unreliable. "Hot spots" might just be the trip being different, as trips are.


----------



## Just A Guy

My experiments and their conditions have shown 1P-LSD to be pretty effective even with only a few days in between, and also interesting is that I had a potent 100ug experience, and then an equally potent 50ug experience a few days later, and then a 25ug experience three days later that was only slightly less powerful than the one preceding it. I recently started supplementing with an ounce of apple cider vinegar a day though before I started this, and wonder if it has something to do with this.

The most recent (25ug) experience was actually intensified after I ate a large meal at a Mexican restaurant about an hour into the experiment.


----------



## al-laddin

Guys I don't know what it was but I'm not exagerating when I say I felt like I was on 500ug I can't wait to share what happened to me with you guys but I'm still in disbelief!!!! I have never in my 100 plus acid trips and 20 years of tripping experienced ANYTHING LIKE THIS...this was the most profound thing that has ever happened to me...and I had a witness with me...we both experienced what I call an interdimensional hop.....arghhhhh I just can't wait to write this report up....I am completely changed after this ...this fantastic amazing molecule is not a toy...please be careful with this one psychonauts!!!! Trip report coming asap!!!!!


----------



## al-laddin

Just A Guy said:


> My experiments and their conditions have shown 1P-LSD to be pretty effective even with only a few days in between, and also interesting is that I had a potent 100ug experience, and then an equally potent 50ug experience a few days later, and then a 25ug experience three days later that was only slightly less powerful than the one preceding it. I recently started supplementing with an ounce of apple cider vinegar a day though before I started this, and wonder if it has something to do with this.
> 
> 
> The most recent (25ug) experience was actually intensified after I ate a large meal at a Mexican restaurant about an hour into the experiment.



Whats REALLY interesting is that the GF and I had quite a hefty dose of Kombucha during the come up....I remeber commenting that I could feel the energy emanating from the liquid when I drank it!

Now I must say that I once took 500-700ug foolishly/accidentaly in highschool days. It left me with PTSD like symptoms for many years after. That was over a decade and a half ago....this experience EASILY rivals that. Im not exagerating. You might be onto something with it (1p) being potentiated by certain foods!!



Doldrugs said:


> Determining dosage from experience is  notoriously unreliable. "Hot spots" might just be the trip being  different, as trips are.



I understand what you are saying and its within the realm of possibility I suppose but I HAVE experimented with 1p before and so have others i know. Everyone claims its good strong stuff even at one tab. However I truly believe that there are certain elements/symptoms in a trip that you can guage to a certain degree..tracers being one of them...the stronger the dose the longer, brighter and more vivid you experience afterimages. Well Im telling you that at 100 UG I shouldnt have been completely blinded by the tracers coming from even stationary objects. I just cant wrap my head around how thats possible.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

After this report I have checked with a UV light and what I have found with this diagnostic tool is this:
The old AL-LAD blotters I have are EXTREMELY evenly laid, with no detectable hot spots, all glowing uniformly and rather brightly
The new style AL-LAD blotters seem to have smaller hot spots at the center of every four tabs, leading me to believe these were created by dropping a drop onto the vertices of these tabs throughout the sheet.  I have not tried these tabs yet.
The 1p-LSD tabs so far seem evenly laid with PERHAPS a bit more fluorescence near the bottom of the sheet than the top.

NOTE: I have checked every sheet that is not vacuum packed mylar sealed.

In comparison, I have checked a sheet amateurishly laid using powder purchased while it was available both AL-LAD and 1p-LSD, and hot spots are in abundance and easily discernible via UV light.

The pressed pills do not seem to fluoresce much at all, leading me to believe it is inside the nodule and then covered with inert filler material instead of being a uniform mixture.  Will test again the next time we dose one of the pills.

As for the strong experience, I want to know EVERYTHING that happened, and everything leading up to it.

This chemical seems to rely A LOT on metabolism.  You may have gotten a slightly larger dose and it was potentiated by your metabolism.  All I know is that experience vary even with similar doses, and generally it seems the more relaxed I am, and if I am digesting food at the time, the harder the trip will be.

The day I ended up seeing the statue of liberty civilization in my grass paying homage to balls of sentient light they used as a means of transportation, I took the tabs an hour after eating some mexican food.

So, everyone, please denote what if anything was eaten before your trip.  This is so exciting!

Come to think of it, the times I felt were less on the head trip portion of the trip I either administered bucally or was on an empty stomach at the time.

Food for thought.  No pun intended.


----------



## al-laddin

Dude the trip report is really long and I will DEFINITELY POST....Im still speechless and now I am going back and forth from anxious states to euphoric...but heres a teaser ; there was one point where I was peaking inside of a supermarket and the trip STOPPED...I felt a glow/heat emanating from my forehead...I heard an ethereal hum or vibration.....this warmth spread throughout my whole body and I felt complete peace... only moments before i literally thought it was the end of me.... everything went slow motion...all the stereotypical psychedelic visual effects stopped but EVERY living thing was eminating a LUCID and VIVID silver glowing light...it was so bizzare....my GF and I experienced it simultaenously and she commented that we visited the astral plane somehow....MIND BLOWN. we both had this odd experience simultaneously....I cant say more til Im done writing...its fucking epic. ....Im afraid to touch this stuff again...Im gonna need awhile to integrate....

EDIT- I fasted before hand....had a banana several hours earlier ...had a few ales waiting for it to set it...and then a kombucha as it was setting in....no other things consumed.


----------



## Thomas Davie

AmoebicMagician said:


> After this report I have checked with a UV light and what I have found with this diagnostic tool is this:
> The old AL-LAD blotters I have are EXTREMELY evenly laid, with no detectable hot spots, all glowing uniformly and rather brightly
> The new style AL-LAD blotters seem to have smaller hot spots at the center of every four tabs, leading me to believe these were created by dropping a drop onto the vertices of these tabs throughout the sheet.  I have not tried these tabs yet.
> The 1p-LSD tabs so far seem evenly laid with PERHAPS a bit more fluorescence near the bottom of the sheet than the top.
> 
> NOTE: I have checked every sheet that is not vacuum packed mylar sealed.
> 
> In comparison, I have checked a sheet amateurishly laid using powder purchased while it was available both AL-LAD and 1p-LSD, and hot spots are in abundance and easily discernible via UV light.



Thanks for the information. It is much appreciated. Obviously for someone who only picks up 1 or two tabs it's kinda hard to discern any real difference, but if I end up going to the trouble of buying a sheet, it's something for me to keep in mind. Fortunately, a lot of the 1p that is circulating seems to have originated from a professional source, so this is comforting in that if I do end up purchasing a sheet I'm keeping that sucker sealed for as long as possible.

The Mexican food bit made me smile; I like that cuisine 

Tom


----------



## Si Dread

AmoebicMagician said:


> After this report I have checked with a UV light and what I have found with this diagnostic tool is this:
> The old AL-LAD blotters I have are EXTREMELY evenly laid, with no detectable hot spots, all glowing uniformly and rather brightly
> The new style AL-LAD blotters seem to have smaller hot spots at the center of every four tabs, leading me to believe these were created by dropping a drop onto the vertices of these tabs throughout the sheet.  I have not tried these tabs yet.
> The 1p-LSD tabs so far seem evenly laid with PERHAPS a bit more fluorescence near the bottom of the sheet than the top.



I shall find out after Glastonbury for certain whether or not I'm correct, but I think if some new laying technique were being employed for 1P-LSD that was not being employed for Al-Lad I'd have been informed.  Assuming that all the sheets that Amoebic Magician tested with UV have been produced by the same person who produces the original Al-Lad & LSz tabs any unusually intense experiences could well be down to something else...

There is always the possibility that hotspots exist in even the most diligent laying, but with a professional lay the variation is rarely likely to be as wild as described by Al-Laddin!

You do have some more tabs from the batch concerned do you, Al..?


----------



## KyFried

al-laddin said:


> HEY GUYS NEED HELP!! Has anyone experienced "hotspots" on these 1p blotters? And just how common are hotspots on blotters in general??? I will write up a full trip report later but I had a very very very intense experience from just ONE blotter last night...it was terrifying but became mystical because of its sheer power....I dont think a person should be seeing one meter long tracers coming off of everything whether stationary or moving off of just one hit....



If I didn't get these feelings and tracers and beautiful colorful animated trippy hallucinations of a 1/2 hit of orange sunshine or the same amt. of window pane, White Sandoz or purple double dome I'd want my money back. Jus sayin'


----------



## Hawk-o

Sales of Kombucha Tea skyrocketed today.


----------



## Green Monsters

KyFried said:


> If I didn't get these feelings and tracers and beautiful colorful animated trippy hallucinations of a 1/2 hit of orange sunshine or the same amt. of window pane, White Sandoz or purple double dome I'd want my money back. Jus sayin'



Your right!!!
In early 1990's, 1 hit split in half made 2 people trip, both visible and audible.
1 whole hit made it  impossible to remember what  'normal' felt like.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Green Monsters said:


> Your right!!!
> In early 1990's, 1 hit split in half made 2 people trip, both visible and audible.
> 1 whole hit made it  impossible to remember what  'normal' felt like.



I Must have had bad luck then.  During the 90s the best acid I had was white blotter, and I remember people being unscrupulous with a razor blade and rectangular half hits showing up, but that was not like a full on dose.

Other than that white blotter, acid that did not require 2 hits at least to get on the train was rare, a few notable exceptions being the globes and a batch of green gel tabs that I think were made way stronger than intended.


----------



## al-laddin

I got some blue shields orange suns and beavis and buttheads in 94 circa in the haight  ashbury those were what 100ug should feel like..very strong.I did not anticipate interdimensional travel ...and a ++++ experience from one tab of 1p ...I have never seen clear white/silver light before this...all the stereotypical acid visuals stopped and everyone was glowing with a silver light. Is this samadhi?


----------



## al-laddin

Si Dread said:


> I shall find out after Glastonbury for certain whether or not I'm correct, but I think if some new laying technique were being employed for 1P-LSD that was not being employed for Al-Lad I'd have been informed.  Assuming that all the sheets that Amoebic Magician tested with UV have been produced by the same person who produces the original Al-Lad & LSz tabs any unusually intense experiences could well be down to something else...
> 
> There is always the possibility that hotspots exist in even the most diligent laying, but with a professional lay the variation is rarely likely to be as wild as described by Al-Laddin!
> 
> You do have some more tabs from the batch concerned do you, Al..?



I have six and a half left ...my girl said she had a hard time keeping it together and that it was one of the hardest trips of her life but she doesn't think that she tripped quite as hard as I did...but the hits we took were side by side... I kept asking her if we died and whether we were caught in an alternate universe and she was able to keep me grounded by telling me maye but it's ok we will come back soon..funny enough when I thought I had died it was after the samadhi like experience ...there was a calm to everything and the normal acid visuals returned...I had accepted that I was going to stay like that forever and somehow I rode out the rest of the trip this way and enjoyed it with that acceptance in mind...I finally let go and was engulfed in this silver light....something happened to me that day ...I never thought acid was a mystical substance subjectively ...according to parallel universe theory I believe we may have hopped into another parallel...am I crazy? I don't think so...a table is still a table and a desk is still a desk and I still function at work but that trip proved that matter isn't what it seems ...life isn't what it seems ..and everything is illusory ...that trip was not recreational ...it forever changed me ...my gf and I just wanted to connect with each other and enjoy a day in the park...100ug is not unreasonable for that...should've been the intensity of maybe a gram and a half of some cultivated cubensis mushrooms ....nope ..felt like I got fucking puddled...it is what it is ....it's two days later and my nerves are still quite rattled


----------



## AmoebicMagician

i want every detail with timestamps


----------



## al-laddin

Without further ado AmoebicMagician..... sorry ...this is very rough and unedited ....forgive my grammar and writing style...i typed this out with alot of emotion 

Set/Setting- 5ish PM weds 99 degrees farenheit...very hot and quite humid for my neck of the woods. Clear sky and the flaming ball of gas in the sky feels quite a bit hotter than usual. Very public park with many young folks enjoying the sun and water. Our minds were not in the right place to trip but we bicker quite often with each other and have postponed tripping at least half a dozen times because of things getting in our way. I feel like we were tired of circumstances getting in the way of us connecting on a psychedelic level and were determined to go through with it. We havnt tripped together enough and have been together for a long time. It HAD to happen.

T-0:00 -0:15 (-) Ate about 80% of the tab due to feeling uneasy about the experience. I said fuck it and ate the ther piece about 10 mins later. Chewed on it for 20 mins and then spat it out. The GF took about the same amount as me for the same reasons....we were in denial about being over our fight earlier. Possible first alerts albeit very mild and slow to come on. 

T-0:15-0:30 (-/+) THE BEGGINING We start walking around this public park trying to find this somewhat hidden swmming  hole which is off the beaten path. Nasuea, weakness in the knees and some confusion sets in. I can see fear in her eyes. A "what the fuck did we do" sort of look. Im feeling some paranoia and panic but tell myself I have no reason to worry as this is a fairly mild dose. I keep the conversation on mundane but pleasant things but can tell the fear is taking over for her....nervous grins and inability to focus on the conversation. I stop look in her eyes and hug or kiss her as much as possible...it wasnt right...it didnt feel right....we felt distant...cold....the embraces where mechanical...contrived and we both knew that I was doing it to try and ground us but it wasnt working. At this point it felt it could go either way...we could work our way out of this. We are lost and have walked past the access path to the secluded swimming hole several times. It took alot of focus to find it....We miust have walked by the pathway three or four times.

T-0:30-1:15 (++/+++) AVATAR! We arrive at this swimming hole. There is a small but cozy beach and many trees surrounding the area that keep the us secluded. There is a hippie/rasta couple with their 3-5 kids playing the water....and a few random people there to enjoy the water. I wanted nothing more than to get out of the scorching sunrays and into the water. It felt like it was going to wash away the anxiety. At this point I can compare the effects to maybe a gram of mushrooms...I assumed that it was only going to get slightly more intense. We both get in the water. Its shallow and theres thousands of small pea sized round pebbles to egg sized rocks under our feet. My GF points out that the water is making a pattern going down stream. I know this pattern...its the interference pattern I learned about through my casual research into quantum physics. I widen my gaze and realize that it has a mandlebrot effect and the interfernece pattern has a bigger interference pattern cradling the one we saw initially...I notice that theres yet a bigger one! AND A BIGGER ONE!! Is this an effect brought on by the 1p? I then realize that my whole field of vision: the sky ..the trees..the water  is a huge kaleidascopic interference pattern cradling smaller ones infinitely like a russian nesting doll! I ask my GF if she sees it and while she doesnt know the significance of this pattern she said "Yeah it gets bigger and bigger and goes forever". We were still phsically uncomfortable....a nausea and discomfort that seems to transcend the physical and effect the energy body... but the change of scenery took the edge off of the mental discomfort/confusion. Heres were things start REALLY getting weird.. She points to a small PERFECT circular formation of rocks in the water and sais "AWWW look its a baby froggy". It looked as if someone trapped this tadpole with a rock formation on purpose. Mind you that this portion of the creek/swimming hole was probably 6 inches deep. Im like whoa! lets check it out. It was a late stage tatdpole. It was one of those tadpoles that had little legs a long tail and a big head. It wasnt moving so I poke it gently a bit....it floats upward and appeared to be dead. We immediatly both felt some sadness. The sadness was brief because my GF exclaimed; "Look! Hes kicking!! He quickly appeared to come fully alive. We both felt joy! Then my GF said "hey you know that babies look like that when theyre growing in the womb?" I said "yeah thats crazy aint it". We pass the creature back and forth in our palms and inspect the trippy patterns on it. Then it hit me...I told her "You think this may be a sign"? I stare out into the scenery and it appears as if everything is completely kaleidoscoping outward in patterns and this creature in its "rock womb" is at the center. She goes ghost white and appears mystified. I ask again..."babe...do you think it means something?" She says...."I meant to tell you this...Oddly enough...my period is very late and i was starting to get concerned."....We trip off of this massive mindfuck for a few moments in silence. We get out of the water and make our way onto the "beach". We sit down and look up at the fireball we call the sun. "We need beer ..this is getting really intense huh babe?" "Yeah lets drink that kombucha"...as we sit there and pass it back and forth I got the craziest sensation that this drink was pure energy and could feel it move down my esophagus and into my stomach...it was a very pleasant sensation but the vinegary taste while tripping was a bit offputting. This scene Im looking at is straight out of the film avatar. It was just so alien. I tell her as shes staring into the direction of the sun about how many more suns there are out there with planets much like ours inhabited by humanoids just like us staring in the exact same direction while tripping on some alien psychedelic as we sit there....I told her that the universe is so vast that its impossible that this isnt happening somewhere else in the universe. We go silent and I look at her looking up at the sun and realize just how fucking alien we are.....that we are strange and unusual artworks crafted by the universe....at this point time dilation becomes very apparent as it felt like we were there for ages.

T1:15-2:00 - (+++/++++) OVERLOAD We start to realize something is wrong. It was a gut feeling. This wasnt going to go well. I couldnt wrap my head around the fact that I had only consumed 100ug. It was TOOOO strong. There were humoungous tracers off of everything. The tracers were literally a meter long. Even things that werent in motion were leaving trails and patterns. Everything was one giant pattern. I was insanely confused and shaking and my adrenaline was pumping hard. This wasnt right. This COULD NOT BE 100ug!! Ive taken this before and was not this strong!! We decide we need to get more beer to take the edge off. We wander the streets aimlessly while trying to find a store.  Part of the confusion was my needing an ID to buy beer...I could not understand this concept. I could not understand the streets and were we were. My own town became an alien place to me. We had an aim...a goal..a purpose....but somehow we would walk several blocks and realize we forgot something or were heading in the wrong direction. This is my town...I should know where the fuck Im going.. Cars going by were leaving imprints everywhere. People were truly strange as the old saying goes...I notice that the houses began to appear as if I was in a comic strip. I had this thought loop that I was going to go crazy and think that I was going to forever be stuck in a comic strip...I began looping about how my family would feel about me thinking that I was stuck in cartoon because I took a stupid amount of acid. This was really a horrifying idea to entertain and at the time I believed it was possible. Thoughts became stripped of any language that I understood. It became gibberish but somehow this gibberish meant something. The gibberish created pictures in my mind...its a difficult to explain effect but thoughts are much harder to control  or change into something positive without language to keep track of them. All movement began to sync with my looping thoughts...and there began a soundtrack of clownish and cartoonish BOINKS! and THUDS and ZAPS! ...this effect was antagonizing me and freaking me out... I was still trying to keep my composure. I was fighting with fury to hold on to some bit of sanity....but it was rapidly slipping...my adreniline was pumping so hard that I felt like I was on a heavy dose of meth.  I said "Babe...we need to get to the car". She sais "Why whats up?" We need those pills(etizolam). "Are you serious?" I didnt want to transfer any negativity to her so I said "well we just need them on us thats all" I didnt tell her what I was thinking but stressed that things were too intense. Somehow deep down I didnt believe that the etizolam would even touch this growing intensity... I came to the coclusion that I was on at least 200-300ug. Theres just no way this was 100ug. These hits were hotspotted. Something was wrong.
We finally made it to Safeway and things were just escalating....I have her do the thinking and lead me to the beer. "Just pick something out I cant think". She grabs a six pack of craft beer and two dasani waters (she likes that stuff). The aisles were swirling. Oddly this whole time the visuals werent exactly like acid. There werent many hologram like superimpositions and digital laser beam patterns that I see on L25. This was just scene splicing , fractalizing, kaladescoping madness. It was beautiful in its own way. It just wasnt as colorful as acid. At this point all sense and thoughts were blending into all matter and it was only getting more intense. We make it to the checkout lines and I let the girl lead...she finds a checker that only has one person in front of us....as I stand there tapping, fidgeting and swaying.. Im trying to contain the supernova inside of my head. I was going into full blown freak out mode at any second....

T 2:00-2:15 (++++) BREAKTHROUGH and then it happened ....all the stereotypical tracers and geometry just stopped...all the fear and madness and looping panic and thoughts calmed as became still as a pond...my forehead became very comfy and warm...I felt light emanating from the center of it and my crown....and this strange humming/reverberation was heard...it was so loud in my head that all the ambient sounds and voices were vibrating and sounded as if they were off in the distance... there appeared to be soft comfy fuzziness around all objects....not blurry but a fuzz...or softness...kinda like in the movies when the scene changes and shows somenes past... and there was a brilliant VIVID AND LUCID white/silver glow unlike anything Ive ever seen coming from all people...everyone was moving slowly....time slowed....it looked as if everyone had rays of ethereal light shining from behind their head....but it was more real than any visuals I have had thus far....it looked how those religoius paintings portray halos (Im not relious btw)...The checker asked for my ID...my girl didnt have one on her and thats the only reason I agreed to even set foot in there in the first place.....my mind became SOBER....I was surprised that my adreniline dissapeared and I was able to follow ONE LINEAR THOUGHT....I answered her "Yes, sure here you go ma'am". I calmy smiled and my jaw dropped at this ethereal event. I stared at her face and realized it appeared as if her skin was a hybrid of liquid and energy...like flesh toned gelatin....she handed me back my ID and said "Im sorry sir its expired"...I looked over at my GF and realized that she was having an experience as well. I slowly and calmy said to the clerk "Oh shoot, thats ok...we will just purchase the waters if thats not too much trouble". We then walk out of the store speechless....I said to her did you see that? She said yeah...iyt was like we were in the astral world. (We both have some experience with lucid dreaming and astral projection. ) I said YES!!! Youre right!! WOW!! How am i going to explain to anyone what just happened??? She said "youre not, we just experienced the impossible". She was right....when I have lucid dreams and astral projections the entities I meet and the places I go matched perfectly in character. I just cant understand how it seemed as if I was under the influence of another drug for that moment. The 1p seemed to have taken a back seat and then this event took place...it was like "God" interveined and allowed me to take control of the trip again....just when I thought I was going to die...was this a DMT release? Is that possible while on another psychedelic? As we were walking having a normal linear conversation things began slowly becoming more characteristic of the chemical we initially took. The only difference now was that I felt leveled out. The intensity wasnt climbing...I was calm, euphoric and on a good one...The 1p visuals were taking over again...the tracers began to manifest even more intensily than the come up. The very atmosphere was warbling when I would wave my hand as if it was liquid. I could vividly feel the energy in the air...it was thick and had substance. My adrenaline was pumping again. I asked her "Babe, did we die back there? What happened? Why arent people seeing us?" I noticed that people werent making eye contact like they usueally do in passing. I was convinced that the event in safeway was either my/our physical death or that we transported into a parallel universe....she kept calmly explaining that I was just tripping very hard and things well fall back into perspective later. I told her no matter what just happened I was ok with it....I was not scared anymore... Everything ...every move felt orchestrated now. Everything in the universe was in place where it needed to be. I also believed that we were now invincable...untouchable...the cops ...people looking to give us a hard time..etc couldnt touch us....the divine stepped in. Something strange happend in that safeway...something I cant explain.

 T 2:15-3:15 (++++) BLISS  We were now walking to a store that i knew would accpet my ID. It was about a half mile away. Mind you, this is a 95 degree day in a college town and people are everywhere enjoying the whether out an about.  My adreniline was realy pumping and I noticed that my hands were shaking if I stopped. I could not stop waving my hands around as these were the craziest tracers I have ever seen. I looked at my hands and arms and realized that I was made of a strange alien substance that was somewhere inbetween flesh and energy. I thought of the concept that matter was just energy at a slower vibration....and just realized this in awe. I remeber thinking to myself and saying outloud to my GF "I think I took too much and Im stuck seeing like this forever...but thats ok...Im ok with this expanded conciousness". I sincerely believed the way I viewed the world at that time was how we will all view the world when human conciousness evolves..I dont know if it has to do with the fact that my vision wasnt as "busy" as acid is with patterns and OEVs....It was just like I could see the energy coming off f everything...its hard to explain it certainly had an acid look to it but I wasnt getting the random CEVs and OEVs that like to superimpose themselves over my visual field. I was just seeing everything as energy...I kept thinking this is what it feels like to eat a vile of acid. We finally arrive at the liquor store and the clerk was blasting some shitty popular rap song weve all heard a million times....I saw the big woofer that the music was coming out of. It was playing extremely loud...normally I hate this song but it sounded AMAZING!!! I noticed that everywhere I looked my mind caused objects to repeat themselved into infinity....the same effect you get when you stand inbetween two mirrors facing each other....it was absolutly breathtaking. This was probably the most intense hallucination I had....I watched as objects on shelves would multiply and repeat themselves into infinity....I was giggling outloud like goofball and just shaking my head in awe....I got the impression with the music and the visual effects that I was on a spaceship....my mind was having fun with me now!! 

T 3:15-5:30 (++++/+++)  Things are still very intersting....we walk back to the park and sip on ales....I still feel invincable and ended up urinating in public several times as needed (oops) I swore that no one including cops were able to fuck with us LOL. The beers calmed my adrenaline and my hands were finally able to stop shaking....I couldnt stop telling my girl how euphoric I felt and how amazing it was and also how "its ok that Im going to be stuck like this forever because its nice!! I guess thats what happens when you take too much, right babe? HAHA!!" We arrive at the park and walk around for a bit...we find the car and secure the etizolam but we knew we were fine at that point and that it was smooth sailing from there on out....drink a few more beers and enjoy the beautiful natural scenery and vsual effects.....We talked about what the experience was like...she said it was like "Interstellar"...she was reffering to the last 30 mins or so of the film for those that have seen it. I totally agree!! She described it as "totally different than L25....I feel like this stuff is more dimensional but earthy" ....I knew what she meant by that. I feel that way too ...this stuff seemed to play more with dimensions of our scenery.....like scene splicing and the mirror effect I mentioned earlier. Less bright holgram like patterns that I get on L25. Although the earthiness could have been a result of spending most of the duration of the trip in nature. We toss arpund the idea that she might be able to drive home....I was NOT cool with this and eventually talked her out of it. We walk back to the car and see that the cops were in the parking lot checking for drunk drivers and whatnot. We decided that we should walk the rest of the trip off and go home by foot as we certainly had at least a slight alcohol buzz going on top of the still strong but leveled out 1p effects.

T 5:30-7:00 (+++/++) THE TRIP HOME The walk home was about a mile and a half and it was dark at this point. There were lots of shady looking folks around...and my GF was scared that we were in bad neighborhoods....I think she was on edge and paranoid about this pretty much the whole way home. This wasnt anything completely out of the ordinary though, as she gets nervous in shady places at night so I got to play the role of the protector. She buys a pack of parliaments at a store on the way as this sounded splendid at the time. Normally we dont smoke but the emotional roller coaster we went through made these cigs absolutely amazing. When we got home we chain smoked and talked about the amazing experience we had..took a few puffs of weed to calm down and just chilled. At this point I can say that mentally the trip was completely over for us. This stuff without a doubt has a shorter duration for us than L25. Visually the effects were still pretty strong but not like they were just an hour prior. This stiff doesnt have the same lingering action as L25 too. L25 keeps me feeling tweaked and stimulated for a good 5-7 hours after the acute experience totalling up to about 12-14 hours. This stuff seeme to decline more rapidly very much like mushrooms....no residual stimulation and a nice afterglow. 

Conclusion- So at midnight I considered myself back "down" but I wasnt quite at baseline for another two hours. My GF took .25mg etizolam to pass out...she said she didnt really need it but she wanted to mellow out...if this was L25 I surely would have wanted an etiz as well. Instead I drank a few more beers and surfed the web trying to find any similar reactions/experiences to 1p. I didnt really find any leads. Any help wuld be greatly appreciated. I hope some of you can agree that this sounds like much more than 100ug....Ive been using acid for about 20 years and have had well over several hundred psychedelic experiences and most of them have been with acid so I consider myself quite experienced. I rarely venture over a couple grams of shrooms or more than a tab or two of acid so this certainly was unexpected. 

PS has anyone ever heard of or had a DMT release while on a strong acid trip?? I think this is maybe what happened in the supermarket


----------



## al-laddin

Sorry about the double post here but I didnt want to add to the already super long trip report above....Broswing info on 1p I found that at least one other person is certain they took a "hot " tab....check it out 

*"I'm sticking my head out here and saying I'm sure my blotters were not  evenly laid. I know all about tolerance, state of mind, all other  factors which can influence trip and I had one tab which literally blew  all of the other tabs out of the water. Plenty of time in between trips,  like I said all things considered, I'm positive the blotters I  personally received were not evenly dosed. The difference was huge.  That's why I was questioning degradation and storage conditions, all the  previous experiences were about a fifth as intense (excuse my non  scientific quantitation of the word intense lol)*
*Just my observations " 
*This person posted this in april....about when I recieved my small amount of tabs from a friend who got them from THE main guy(s) and five times as strong sounds about right.....Im still open to the possibility of food/supplement interacting with this new and unknwn chem but either way something happened.


----------



## Thomas Davie

al-laddin said:


> Im still open to the possibility of food/supplement interacting with this new and unknwn chem but either way something happened.



1p-LSD is more lipophilic than ALD-52, which is more lipophilic than LSD. ALD-52 gets cleaved/hydrolysed readily into LSD. People have speculated that 1p-LSD might be more resistant to hydrolysis because of the greater steric hindrance of the propionyl group over the acetyl group, Perhaps this greater lipophilicity renders it much more bioavailable when consumed with fats/oils/fatty foods? Someone could try a tab on an empty stomach, wait a week and then eat a 1/4 pound butter (or whatever s long as it's fatty/oily) about an hour before eating a tab. This should give some indication as to whether or not lipophilicity is a potential factor in bioavalability..

Tom


----------



## Kishka

Hello,

I wonder if 25µg is active or not?

i received a new batch and as always I try the lowest dose. Is 25µg of 1P-LSD active?


----------



## lsd_experience

Hey Kishka, I can confirm from my lab experience that 25 µg of 1P-LSD are indeed very active  ... I got a quite strong  result from a quarter blotter as I haven't done such experiments for ages ...


----------



## Kishka

Glad to hear this ! Thank you


----------



## Seph

Concerning the affect of bioavailability due to food , when I took 100ug about 40mins after some Mcd's , besides increased nausea and a little purging the trip was quite a bit stronger than my previous tab (although I wouldn't go as far to say this tab had been hotspotted) and had me up for ~14h . Could have just been down to set and setting for all I know but there's my contribution to the discussion


----------



## al-laddin

Kishka , I've watched your posts about al-lad...and I must say al is no perpetration for 1p . 1p is at least as challenging mentally as classic lsd which is intense and  these are laid very strong. I think you will be fine at 25ug but be aware of it power wen dosing higher


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Thomas Davie said:


> 1p-LSD is more lipophilic than ALD-52, which is more lipophilic than LSD. ALD-52 gets cleaved/hydrolysed readily into LSD. People have speculated that 1p-LSD might be more resistant to hydrolysis because of the greater steric hindrance of the propionyl group over the acetyl group, Perhaps this greater lipophilicity renders it much more bioavailable when consumed with fats/oils/fatty foods? Someone could try a tab on an empty stomach, wait a week and then eat a 1/4 pound butter (or whatever s long as it's fatty/oily) about an hour before eating a tab. This should give some indication as to whether or not lipophilicity is a potential factor in bioavalability..
> 
> Tom


The brain is all basically fat.  Lipophilic compounds love grey matter, it is why Di-acetyl morphine is so much more of a 'thing' than regular morphine is.  More lipophilicity should mean better interaction with the brain, except with super duper lipophilic compounds which literally diffuse into body fats so readily even injection does not allow it to reach the brain immediately, this is the case with methadone, although possibly for slightly different reasons.

AL-
Dude, where do I even start?  That is mind blowing, thank you so much for sharing that.  I have had similar experiences before on high dose LSD and phenethylamines, where things are crazy and then suddenly it's like my head was a zit and the pressure built up so much that it burst out through my third eye.

Once I had the pressure released, I felt I had 'broken on through to the other side' as jim morrison put it.  EVERY time I have experienced this I felt purged of negativity and contently happy for literally months and in one case years (and to this day still) afterwards

Here is my question: how many tabs did you receive?  Were these part of the 25 count quarter sheets that one design fully covers?  every time I have bought any quantity, the largest single sheet I have received has been this default 25 count sheet, for both AL-LAD and 1p-LSD from multiple vendors.

So my question is, what quantity did you receive, and where on the sheet or strip did the tab come from?  The border, the center, where?

I myself have seemed to notice some variability in the action of this molecule, but I had put it down to metabolism as I have explained under UV they all seem to glow about evenly, if slightly slightly irregular, in a regular way, if that makes sense.  Kind of a mottled luminescence.

The newer AL-LAD blotters with different design on cream rather than white paper are layed differently, however, with glowing drops at the vertex of every 4 hits.

As for fatty foods potentiating the chemical, I doubt this would be the case.

Ingesting fatty foods in conjunction with lipophilic compounds generally keeps the active chemical captive in the fats, that are then broken down in the digestive system either destroying the chemical or releasing it very slowly.  I would avoid fatty foods during experiments with lipophilic chemicals.

On the topic of breakthroughs, I feel the reason some people have panic attacks is because we carry some kind of energy around with us from our lives and interactions, and it can either be purged naturally and healthily, or build up to a crescendo and cause you to end up hyperventilating on a wal mart handicap accessible bathroom floor.  Every time I have had the third eye volcano, I have felt completely drained of all bullshit, things I had been unconsciously retaining like a full bladder were released, and I was able to revel in relaxed bliss.  You know how when you pee, at the very end you are COMPLETELY relaxed?  You are not actively peeing any more, just enjoying the novelty of being able to completely relax a muscle that is not usually able to be completely relaxed for any kind of length of time, even during slumber.  It gives you the pee shivers.  Anyways, it was like that, but instead of urine it was negativity and anxiety and just bad mojo, and it felt so good to be rid of it.  I could actually SEE better.

My advice is if things are getting crazy, remember you are a living being on a beautiful world, and that the rest is gravy, and JUST GO WITH IT!!!


----------



## Hawk-o

Great advice!!!


----------



## al-laddin

Amoebic, no these were off of a sheet my buddy got from THE source. I  have no idea what part of the sheet they were... but the two my girl and  I took that day were side by side....she said she tripped way harder  than she expected but she thinks that I trripped way harder than  her....there were points were she said it was hard to keep it together.  My friends and I have experimented with up to two tabs with great and  strong full on trips....much stronger than average street blotters of  today but this last time...wow....I have never lost it on acid like  that...straight up loony toons


Is it normal to have delusions  of grandeur on moderate to high doses of psychedelics? Or is that a  warning sign that one should slow down....I did get this way for awhile  after the negative portion...I believed that we were invincible...I dont  doubt that some of these things are "real" in a non physical way and  possibly may be tangible some day when we can measure conciousness but I  understand that I probably could have been hit by a car or arrested but  at the time I truly believed that the hand of "god" (I prefer to call  it the universe) was protecting me. Again I would like to say that the  profound event that happened in the safeway was something real. It was  triggered by the 1p but it certainly was not a typical symptom of these  substances...although I have never tried DMT ...when I told my best  friend about this who has tried DMT and when Ive read about peoples  non-drug induced spontaneous mystical experiences they describe the same  type of thing. My friend described the same white light shining off of  everything and said it was not at all like mushroom or acid  visuals....so Im intrigued. 

What portion of a trip woud you say a  traumatizing or bad trip is most likely to occur? The come up? Thats  what im thinking...the shock to the system and not knowing how much more  intense its gonna get can be traumatic. But Ive read that statstically  alot of psychotic reactions tend to occur in the latter/dopaminergic  portion of the experience. Fortunatly 1p didnt have this effect for us.  In fact I absolutely cannot wrap my head around the fact that so many  feel that this is the same as LSD. Perhaps at lower doses they do seem  very similar but in higher doses it seems that these unique  characterstics exponentially multiply...I think that this is a close  cousin but it has its own unique persoanlity.

Im curious what  phens have done that for you? I love phens...and their clearheaded eye  candy deliciousness...Ive only tried mescaline and I THINK 2c-i (maybe  2c-e) insufflated WOW!!...Oh and I tried 25c and I found 25c and 2c-i  very much alike.. I wish i could come across 2c's but I havnt been able  to find any...and I think i will be back off 1p for awhile. Im thinking  about trying to reproduce the same scenario (in the park sunny/hot day  5pm) and drop two WOW blotters in a couple weeks and take notes on  similarities and differences to 1p....you know for the sake of science  ...I love 1p but I absolutely cannot have reality splitting trips  right now....I think the WOW blotters are around 80 UG realistically and  my supplier said they were at 82 mics...what an odd number..I actually  believe it might be accurate!! Most dealers want to bast "triple dipped  window panes maaaaan"...thats the beauty of these properly dosed/labeled  tabs ...you can get a better guage/feel for what a 100 ug should feel  like and use your best judgement...even thought these chems have their  differences.

 I may be crucified for saying this as i usually am  but LSD actually feels more like a phen to me than a tryp....I know that  both structures are in its backbone but most classify it as a tryp. I  have always thought that the bright angular digital visuals of acid and  its stimulation gave it a more phen like effect....versus the globular  muted earthy organic creature that mushroom visuals are. It (LSD ) does  however have an ancient majesty that is closer to a tryp....but with a  cosmic character which is that unique lysergic twist.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

al-laddin said:


> Amoebic, no these were off of a sheet my buddy got from THE source. I  have no idea what part of the sheet they were... but the two my girl and  I took that day were side by side....she said she tripped way harder  than she expected but she thinks that I trripped way harder than  her....there were points were she said it was hard to keep it together.  My friends and I have experimented with up to two tabs with great and  strong full on trips....much stronger than average street blotters of  today but this last time...wow....I have never lost it on acid like  that...straight up loony toons
> 
> 
> Is it normal to have delusions  of grandeur on moderate to high doses of psychedelics? Or is that a  warning sign that one should slow down....I did get this way for awhile  after the negative portion...I believed that we were invincible...*I dont  doubt that some of these things are "real" in a non physical way and  possibly may be tangible some day when we can measure conciousness but I  understand that I probably could have been hit by a car or arrested but  at the time I truly believed that the hand of "god" (I prefer to call  it the universe) was protecting me. Again I would like to say that the  profound event that happened in the safeway was something real*. It was  triggered by the 1p but it certainly was not a typical symptom of these  substances...although I have never tried DMT ...when I told my best  friend about this who has tried DMT and when Ive read about peoples  non-drug induced spontaneous mystical experiences they describe the same  type of thing. My friend described the same white light shining off of  everything and said it was not at all like mushroom or acid  visuals....so Im intrigued.
> 
> What portion of a trip woud you say a  traumatizing or bad trip is most likely to occur? The come up? Thats  what im thinking...the shock to the system and not knowing how much more  intense its gonna get can be traumatic. But Ive read that statstically  alot of psychotic reactions tend to occur in the latter/dopaminergic  portion of the experience. Fortunatly 1p didnt have this effect for us.  In fact I absolutely cannot wrap my head around the fact that so many  feel that this is the same as LSD. Perhaps at lower doses they do seem  very similar but in higher doses it seems that these unique  characterstics exponentially multiply...I think that this is a close  cousin but it has its own unique persoanlity.
> 
> Im curious what  phens have done that for you? I love phens...and their clearheaded eye  candy deliciousness...Ive only tried mescaline and I THINK 2c-i (maybe  2c-e) insufflated WOW!!...Oh and I tried 25c and I found 25c and 2c-i  very much alike.. I wish i could come across 2c's but I havnt been able  to find any...and I think i will be back off 1p for awhile. Im thinking  about trying to reproduce the same scenario (in the park sunny/hot day  5pm) and drop two WOW blotters in a couple weeks and take notes on  similarities and differences to 1p....you know for the sake of science  ...I love 1p but I absolutely cannot have reality splitting trips  right now....I think the WOW blotters are around 80 UG realistically and  my supplier said they were at 82 mics...what an odd number..I actually  believe it might be accurate!! Most dealers want to bast "triple dipped  window panes maaaaan"...thats the beauty of these properly dosed/labeled  tabs ...you can get a better guage/feel for what a 100 ug should feel  like and use your best judgement...even thought these chems have their  differences.
> 
> I may be crucified for saying this as i usually am  but LSD actually feels more like a phen to me than a tryp....I know that  both structures are in its backbone but most classify it as a tryp. *I  have always thought that the bright angular digital visuals of acid and  its stimulation gave it a more phen like effect....versus the globular  muted earthy organic creature that mushroom visuals are.* It (LSD ) does  however have an ancient majesty that is closer to a tryp....but with a  cosmic character which is that unique lysergic twist.



The main reason I fell in love with psychedelics was due to an experience I had in my school days.

I had started smoking weed with my friends, and life was just so cool.  Everything was exciting, I was spending time with girls for the first time in honest to goodness adult romantic ways... things were just really exciting.

So one day a friend lays it on me:
"Dude, I got something crazy in my backpack"
Turns out his older brother had a quarter sheet of acid, and after he was arrested he somehow got ahold of his brother to get all the contraband out of his room before his parents found out.  Now this was not a friend who was really in to drugs, he was relatively straight laced (at the time) and generally shunned socially by the cooler kids, but I thought he was cool and smart and invited him to smoke with us a couple of times, and he had just recently accepted my request.  So when his older brother asked him to get rid of his stuff, he had no idea that his little bro even had anything to do with that kind of thing.  His instructions, or so I was told were:
"Get it out of the house, throw it down the storm drain, just don't let dad find it for the love of god"

In addition to the acid his backpack contained two bottles of what we later realized were poppers, a few porno mags, some firecrackers and a bottle of popov vodka.

It blows my mind to think that had I not reached out to him, or done so just a bit later, a huge formative experience would have been missed because he would have just thrown the stuff down a storm drain.

Being relatively inexperienced at the time, I thought it would be like weed, figuring I knew what the hallucinogenic experience was from weed, and that it came in one flavor with varying strengths.  I thought I was prepared.

So that night instead of smoking a jay before bed like I had gotten into the habit of doing, I smoked a SMALL jay and popped 3 tabs under my tongue.

I was unsure how to proceed, so I had asked a few older kids what to do with the seemingly infinitely small pieces of paper.  This one kid Josh, who had graduated the year before but still hung around to buy kids cigarettes and generally cruise for young pussy, the guy was a total slimeball, told me I had to get a magnifying glass, and that the paper had magic words that got you high on them.  What a fucking asshole.  He then told me you could roll a joint with the paper, or eat it, but if you ate it you had to eat a bunch.  Really glad I didn't listen to that dicklick.

It turned out to be this one chick who was the fucking coolest who told me what to do, after getting such replies as:
"figure it out freshman"
"Dude, that stuff makes your brain bleed"8)
"you have acid? GIVE IT TO ME FAGGOT"
etc.

So after like ten minutes I am thinking I am going to smoke some more weed because nothing is happening, and wondering if I was stupid to think such a small piece of paper would do anything, and if I should eat more or what, he had given me half the mini sheet, about eleven hits of pure white fluffy paper, so that was a definite possibility.

In the end I decided to read a bit of a novel I had and then sleep if nothing happened, maybe have some cool dreams or something.

read for longer than I intended, and by that time it's been like an hour and change, and no sign of anything, and my weed is not really doing much.  I decide to get something to eat.

So, I pour myself some Kix, pour the milk in, and head to the back porch to fish my roach out from where I put it and maybe hit it while I eat or something out of a corn cob pipe I had.

All of a sudden I realize I'm not really hungry.  Seems like a shame. Seems like a COSMIC SHAME that I poured the milk and subjected the bowl of cereal to it's destiny, that could not be undone, while I was not ready to do my part to make it a reality.

I did not think this was weird at the time for some reason, but the poignance of that thought nearly brought a tear to my eye.

I got up to close the door so smoke would not get in the door...

I reach out, take the handle.  Hours later it starts to move.  Hours later the door is sliding shut.  Hours later the door clicks shut.

I suddenly realize I am tripping balls and it is nothing like I imagined.

I let out a slow motion 'ohhhhhhhhhhhhh shiiiiiiiiiit'

Isn't it weird how a event usually starts the trip off like that? A door closing, opening, something falling, something that shifts your perception, the input of novel information or stimuli...

Anyways.  I got back to my cereal and felt I had to eat it because I felt so bad about wasting it.  I was surprised the cereal was not soggy, I thought it had been so long.  Each kix had a smiling face on it superimposed in translucent greens and blues that were both brilliant and dark at the same time if that makes sense.

I remember thinking the literal words:
"I am not in kansas anymore"

And then becoming aware that until that moment I had been thinking in thoughts, not words, and how much easier it is to process emotions and life in general without words which seem to limit and confine concepts.

That was one of the best nights of my entire life.

My point in this rambling story was to say that at several points during that night, I felt like the finger of God was on my shoulder, touching me.  I did not have delusions, I was grounded in that I knew what was real and what was not, I just felt like everything was so much more clear and that in this moment the universe had shifted it's focus to me.  By taking this chemical, I had opened my mind to becoming something worthy of notice to the almighty everything, and I felt invincible.  That epiphany, and others of being content with what you have and many many many others that night, left me with a euphoria that no other drug, opiate, stimulant or otherwise has ever matched even approximately.

So no, you are not alone.  That is what exaltation is supposed to feel like, and psychedelics when used correctly can lead you to it.

As for your experience, if they came from THE source, perhaps they were not professionally laid, and did have hot spots, or perhaps they were laid special with specifically more on them for more experienced psychonauts and not public consumption.

Why would you think, though, that if they came from the source special, that others who had bought the chemical would have had similar experiences, since everyone else is presumably consuming the rank and file 1p blotter that is all over the place?

As for the silver light, I have seen it before.

Most times I am seeing it shine from behind my own eyes.  It is the light that lives in us that does not die, the "me that is me that is everything".  During psychedelic experiences with certain compounds, mainly LSD proper for me, as well as 4-aco-dmt and very few others, you can break through into becoming aware of it, the light that we carry inside us, that is gone from our body when we die.  Dead things and inanimate objects do not have it.  Dogs have a blue light, cats gold.  Bad things tarnish that lamp inside us, and serve as the barometer for what is good and bad- I know this is kind of out there but please try to bear in mind I do not consider myself a nut job.

As for phens, as you asked...

Best results have been with higher than average dosed 25b-nbome.  25i-nbome is probably my favorite of nbome series due to it's lack of seriousness, keeping social faculties in line and every once in awhile surprising you with a punch to the face of profundity.  It's like a girl who pretends to be less intelligent than she is, but every once in awhile will mix into a conversation something about phenolic resins not outgassing when porportions are mixed correctly, and leave your jaw on the floor.  A lot of people think 25i-nbome is shallow.  Shallow and easygoing are not the same, it's just user friendly.  There is a deeper end to the pool, you just have to choose to swim to it, whereas acid and other psychs tend to push you around the pool with the current, with 25i there is no current, you have to make the choices- and NOT BY TAKING MORE OF THE COMPOUND!!!!!!

As for differing visual profiles from differing psychedelics, a lot of it is subjective.  I have had so many differing flavors of visuals from lsd proper that it is astounding, however, I generally find dmt and it's cousins, and psilocybin mushrooms to have a style that is rarely deviated from, and generally the exception to this rule.

I have not had much time to experiment with the NBOH series.  Will chime in on that thread when I do.

I find PEAs to be a bit more recreational, if a bit less dynamic and useful as tools in the long run, than are the lysergamides with their 'promiscuous bonding affinity'

On the topic of bad trips...

I find that the come up is what makes or breaks a trip.  If you have a good attitude and are open to the experience at the outset, the trip follows suit.  If you find the changes that are manifesting distressing and do not calm yourself with a reminder that all is well, that is when things go bad 9/10 times a bad trip manifests it's self.  To contrast, I have never had a trip that started well turn out bad mid stream, even when difficult or challenging things happen.  That second stage dopaminergic phase though... pain in the ass.  I am SOOOO GLAD that 1p does not have this aspect for me.


----------



## varimix

Does anyone think 250mg's bk 2cb and 200ug IP-lsd would be too much.?I recently tried bk 2cb on wednesday and wouln't trip again until next thursday. 250 bk 2cb was awesme but lasted very long. Anyone know if there is any synergy. Maybe do 150 bk and 200 lsd or 200bk and 1-150 lsd. My only concern is with it last too long. I'd be home alone most and have good meditatation skills so can handle it. The visuals for bk 2cb were great but not too intense unless you focused on it. 3 hits of real good strength acid had me in a kalaidascope zone for an hour. I dont know the strength of those hits though but assume 300ug so I figured 200 ip lsd would be perfect and not too much combined with bk 2cb. Havn't found any good reports of these combined. The E like beginning of BK 2cb may go nice when the IP LSD is going.


----------



## neurotic

^ 200mcg of 1p-LSD sounds like a lot. the tab i've seen are 100mcg and that's enough for a solid trip apparently

so any conclusive evidence on whether it's active on its own or simply a prodrug for acid?

btw were these texts from Nichols at the beginning of this thread for real???


----------



## al-laddin

MAN! Amoebic....I would love to trip with you....you seem to have a psychedelic mentor vibe about you..

Thank  you so much for having this meaningful convo with me, you seem liek a  REAL dude....thats the most important thing in a person....being  real...as cliche as it sounds in this day in age...its appreciated when I  come across it...people try really hard to supress who they are behind  political correctness these days...I notice that  in your writing here  you are passionate. It seems people are really dividing into to distinct  categories today.....way "out there" dogmatic P.C. drones that really  dont know why theyre vegan and growing dreads other than the fact that  they wont be accepted by their new age pot cult if they dont....or  twisted bigoted assholes that have been programed by the far right...The  two sides have so much in common its hilarious....true freethinkers are  a rare breed becasue more often than not a freethinker is an outcast , a  pariah....but so many try and claim to be just that but fail

Anyway,  awesome story about your first experience! My first time with acid was a  funhouse type experience....twisted , weird , adventurous , visual but  quite shallow and a whole lot of fun....I think that is because at 14  years of age my concepts of reality were quite shallow...ren and stimpy,  beavis and butthead and skateboarding.

I dont think what you  were saying there at ALL was "out there"...well its out there because  its not common wisdom these days....people are too wrapped up in what  they are told to do....what "science" tells them....Ive been having big  problems with science lately....at least dogmatic materialist  reductionist view point..."its not there until we can detect it and  repeat it over and over with the same results"...theres just so many  contradictions with that....subjectivity is just as important as  objectivity in the human experience....and there are some universal  things people do experience which can only be experienced  subjectively...such as OBE, dreams, synchronicity etc...Ive had many  experiences that defy common knowledge...Ive experienced the "astral  plane" numerous times....and in fact this last trip I really think I may  have visited a parallel dimension...maybe the astral was bleeding  through...I bet that alot of these places/experiences cannot be accessed  through the physical which is why we can just pick up and "go  there"...but if science starts to take conciousness and psychedelics  more seriously we may just see these things as accpeted in our  lifespans.

I guess its not exactly science that i have a problem  with....its science being misused by narrow minded materialists....this  mentality is obviouslly not only wrong...it can be just as dangerous as  religious fanaticism.... we need bright , creative and adventurous minds  that think outside of the box as scientists....All the great scientific  discoveries were accomplished by these types...as opposed to those  following science dogmatically and rigidly just following protocol...

End of rant....

PS...I  dont think there was anything special about those hits....I just think  that there was more than 100ug on them...or I just had an extremely  powerful reaction to it....but that has never happened to me  before....when I buy acid in the street or any psychedelic for that  matter ...I get enough for several trips and get to play with the chem  for little bit. I get a chanc eto get to know the batch/chem and I  always get the experience expected ...Im careful and dose carefully  ....100 ug should have been more or ess controllable. 


PSS By the way I forgot to mention one thing that I did that I had not done before with 1p was sublingual...I for some reason decided to rest it underneath my tongue for the first five mins or so....I didnt mention it to my GF or anything because I figured it wouldnt make any difference...perhaps it did? I totally forgot....this may be important bc every other time I just casually chewed on it without thinking and swallowed after a few mins....


----------



## Kishka

al-laddin said:


> Kishka , I've watched your posts about al-lad...and I must say al is no perpetration for 1p . 1p is at least as challenging mentally as classic lsd which is intense and  these are laid very strong. I think you will be fine at 25ug but be aware of it power wen dosing higher



Hello

Thank you Alladin, I'll up the dose very carefully. I can now take AL-LAD at once with no fear so it's all good  I also tried classic LSD and it went fine.

I have experience with DOx compounds aswell (very long lasting) and 2C-x.

We'll see how's 1P is


----------



## al-laddin

Im sure you'll love it....I did .....but it was one of the most extreme mindfucks of my life....I wrote a trip report a few pages back ...cheers!

PS if you have much experience with all of those substances mentally Im sure you can handle 50ug no problem....25 may be dissapointing.


----------



## varimix

so 250bk 2cb +100 ug of Ip lsd is more like it. I'm looking for a full on visual and mindfuck, potential astral dimension shit. But I also don't want to wake any up at night because it will be done alonse starting the dose of BK at 9 then the ip lsd at 10-1030


----------



## HZTB

Hawk-o said:


> Sales of Kombucha Tea skyrocketed today.



For the sake of science I tried kombucha with 1p and it did not seem to affect the intensity of the experience. However it seemed to help with the sort of motion sickness I usually feel in my stomach. I also used magnesium which eliminates jaw tension almost completely. This left me with little body load. 

I had a beautiful experience. I found myself hesitating between enjoying the perceptual effects (visuals, listening to music) and thinking in the headspace, so basically recreational use vs self-exploration. I like them both but I guess one provides a more ephemeral satisfaction while the other gives me things to think about after the trip is done. Fortunately there’s time for both.

For me the comedown and afterwards has always been very calm and serene, unlike lucy from what I understand (haven’t tried it myself).


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Me and my friend who have done it twice together (I've done it 3 times) have been amazed with the afterglow of this compound.

Sleep comes easy and you feel like a million bucks the next day, which is very atypical of LSD.

As a matter of fact I normally can't sleep at all with LSD, and have a very fizzled/fried feeling in my head afterwards.....in that respect I MUCH prefer 1P


----------



## varimix

That is music to my hears Peacefrog because LSD typically leaves me fried and exhausted the next day though I still feel somewhat like a genius after tripping which is strange because I never used to gain things from the trip just trip so hard I thought I was so close to figuring everything out but would lose it. That was like 20 years ago. I've havn't done lsd since but did a few 2c's and an accidently 200-300mg AMT Trip that left me just sitting there without being able to see having a telapathatic world happen to me. But I'm testing IP-LSD soon so I'm trying to gain the most from it. The plan was for bk 2cb and IP-lsd starting at 100ug but may go to 200ug. I have benzos on hand but how bad can it if I'm at home. I'm cautious and awake on the stuff. So hopefully I just lay in a deep meditative trance then go exploring depending time of day. I wish I knew the strength of which people talk. I can't imagine one hit being enough but it sound like it.


----------



## psy997

al-laddin said:


> I dont think what you  were saying there at ALL was "out there"...well its out there because  its not common wisdom these days....people are too wrapped up in what  they are told to do....what "science" tells them....Ive been having big  problems with science lately....at least dogmatic materialist  reductionist view point..."its not there until we can detect it and  repeat it over and over with the same results"...theres just so many  contradictions with that....*subjectivity is just as important as objectivity in the human experience*....and there are some universal  things people do experience which can only be experienced  subjectively...such as OBE, dreams, synchronicity etc...Ive had many  experiences that defy common knowledge...Ive experienced the "astral  plane" numerous times....and in fact this last trip I really think I may  have visited a parallel dimension...maybe the astral was bleeding  through...I bet that alot of these places/experiences cannot be accessed  through the physical which is why we can just pick up and "go  there"...but if science starts to take conciousness and psychedelics  more seriously we may just see these things as accpeted in our  lifespans.
> 
> *I guess its not exactly science that i have a problem  with....its science being misused by narrow minded materialists*....*this mentality is obviously not only wrong...it can be just as dangerous as religious fanaticism*.... we need bright , creative and adventurous minds  that think outside of the box as scientists....All the great scientific  discoveries were accomplished by these types...as opposed to those  following science dogmatically and rigidly just following protocol...




YES. It's like Osho said...



			
				Osho said:
			
		

> The new man will be a mystic, a poet, a scientist, all together. He will not look at life through old rotten divisions. He will be a mystic, because he will feel the presence of god. He will be a poet, because he will celebrate the presence of god. And he will be a scientist, because he will search into this presence through scientific methodology. When a man is all these three together, the man is whole.
> 
> That is my concept of a holy man.


----------



## Vurtual

psy997 said:


> YES. It's like Osho said...
> 
> ...That is my concept of a holy man.



That and owning 93 rolls royces


----------



## Doldrugs

And being a charlatan who parasitized his followers.


----------



## altitudes

And having followers who poisoned the local townspeople.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_Rajneeshee_bioterror_attack


----------



## al-laddin

Uh oh....smells like a religiuos debate coming on.....listen...I dont understand why materialists are always attacking spiritual paradigms....Im not talking about cultish bullshit(and I include monotheism as cultish bullshit)...I understand the qualms with religious fanaticism and new age charlatanism ...Im talking about a deep understanding that science in and of itself has it far from figured out....that one can truly let go right now and realize just how fantastic and mystical the universe is....the simple concept of the vastness of the universe should do the trick....or the simple concept that we TRULY are LITERALLY the universe subjectively experiencing itself.....that we are just physical manifestations of this universe.....that is my religion...what it means beyond that Im completely open to...I have had my experiences that seem to point to certain things which match up to certain philosophical/spiritual paradigms but Im open...open to continue to think and to ask questions....there is no dogma attatched to this but it produces some very wild creative thinking and exploratory thoughts....

You may be asking yourself...what does this have to do with 1p-LSD.....well try the compound for yourself and you will see that it has everything to do with it  This stuff will take you deep.

PS By the way when looking at blotters under a black light are the darker portions the chemical or the lighter spots? I understand that ergolines are supposed to fluoresce under a blacklight....so Im assuming its the brighter spots... either way my few blots i have left appear somewhat uneven.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

al-laddin said:


> PS By the way when looking at blotters under a black light are the darker portions the chemical or the lighter spots? I understand that ergolines are supposed to fluoresce under a blacklight....so Im assuming its the brighter spots... either way my few blots i have left appear somewhat uneven.



The kind of bluish white glowy parts are the drug. the dark is the untreated blotter.

On certain blotter the paper will fluoresce by it's self, but the indole will still glow a bit brighter, and I have yet to find a case where the real deal was not visibly discernible with a little bit of careful study in a dark room.  Once you notice that kind of mottled sort of soaked in appearance, it serves as a tell tale that is hard to miss under a black light from that point on.

Certain blotter, however, is laid differently, however, and these while still appearing mottled seem to have less variation and an almost completely uniform distribution pattern.  The first AL-LAD blotters I received that were not the prototypical ones, the cream colored ones, but not that most recent batch, are laid this way, but due to the darker paper the drug stands out like  magic.  It is quite beautiful.  If you ever get your hands on crystal and want to test it, take the vial into the bathroom and turn out the light.  Shake the bottle, and the drug will spark as it collides with it's self!  This does not work with the fluffy "crystal" only the real deal, but both will still fluoresce under blacklight.

If you want to see what it looks like, take a wintergreen lifesaver, go into the dark, and while watching closely, crush the lifesaver with pliers in the pitch dark.  You will see the EXACT same flashes of light.


----------



## Doldrugs

It's not a religious debate. It's a list of established facts about a cult leader.


----------



## Thomas Davie

AmoebicMagician said:


> If you want to see what it looks like, take a wintergreen lifesaver, go into the dark, and while watching closely, crush the lifesaver with pliers in the pitch dark.  You will see the EXACT same flashes of light.



Chemitropoluminescence due to ortho-methyl resorcinol, and it is quite spectacular isn't it?

Tom

[edit; you can do the same thing by putting a bunch of these lifesavers in your mouth, going into a bathroom with the lights off and then start chewing in front of a mirror]


----------



## SteamboatBillJr

al-laddin said:


> PS By the way when looking at blotters under a black light are the darker portions the chemical or the lighter spots? I understand that ergolines are supposed to fluoresce under a blacklight....so Im assuming its the brighter spots... either way my few blots i have left appear somewhat uneven.



Dark paper or light paper, if the entire blotter is dosed you can't tell with black lights. If you place an individual drop of LSD in solution on an otherwise undosed paper then you could possibly notice the florescence. The black light identification technique works if the LSD is dissolved in liquid. When testing the ultraviolet florescence of an unknown chemical on blotter I place the blotter in several drops of distilled water (<1ml)  and squeeze out the moisture repeatedly with tweezers. After testing the liquid is consumable. This works best with florescent black light.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Thomas Davie said:


> Chemitropoluminescence due to ortho-methyl resorcinol, and it is quite spectacular isn't it?
> 
> Tom
> 
> [edit; you can do the same thing by putting a bunch of these lifesavers in your mouth, going into a bathroom with the lights off and then start chewing in front of a mirror]


I had taken it for piezoelectricity when I was a child before I knew what i was seeing

And yes, it is remarkable

As for black light 'litmus testing' it is most difficult with blotter and microdots of light color, but with a practiced eye the former can be differentiated.

If you ever have occaision to lay your own blotter, do some experimentation after the fact, it will show you if you did well with laying the blotter, as well as give you some experience using the magic eye.

I recall once getting light pink nearly clear gelatin squares, and under a black light they glowed so beautifully.  They were incredibly strong.  I later tried to test some green ones that were 'strangely strong' and could detect little if any reaction, even though they were not nearly opaque.  I wonder if it was some other kind of chemical, as the gellies always had a bit of a taste to them, it could have easily covered up the taste of a dox


----------



## al-laddin

I remember getting several batches of blotters in the 90s that had a  VERRRy slight bitter taste...they were always really strong...I knew lsd  was suposed to be tasteless.....but in pihkal Shulgan writes about an  anecdote where one of his colleagues mistakes a smidge of LSD powder for  psilocin and ingests it..just licks it off casually not thinking  anything of it...later after the fact the colleague mentions that  it(LSD) was slightly bitter.... 

Im still very curious about  these 90s blotters that had taste....Im 99.9999% sure they were  LSD....as it was so common and cheap in the mid 90s san francisco that  there was little reason to sell an RC....in fact I would have been eager  to try a "new drug that was like LSD but different" due to how  saturated LSD market was at the time....I remember trying to get shrooms  and never scoring any for several years because all that was around was  acid....shrooms also seemed a bit expensive compared to a strong hit of  acid being cheaper than a 40oz bottle of malt liquor. Mushrooms  requiring you spend at least a school weeks worth of lunch money for a  bag.

What I was told by some pretty well informed individuals is  that the taste was likely a reslut of the solution used to lay the  blotters and not the acid itself....I understand that it has to be a  heroic dose of acid for one to taste it....and I dont think any of those  single hits i took were dosed that high ...probably (100ug - 150ug)


----------



## Just A Guy

I can't taste the 1P-LSD really, but I can taste regular LSD. It has a kind of neutral (bland) oiliness to it.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Just A Guy said:


> I can't taste the 1P-LSD really, but I can taste regular LSD. It has a kind of neutral (bland) oiliness to it.


agreed, no taste to any of the blotters I've tried, or any of the ones laid by friends with the tartrate.   The pellets I tried were sweet, but I do not know if the current ones are the same, as they were billed as prototypes by the vendor, and that would make sense if they are compounded with sugar as the filler material

Never did a thumbprint, but did have occaision once to lick the tray after blotters were laid with good old crystal wash of LSD-25.

The very very slightest taste like a clean spoon or a penny


----------



## Peacephrog1972

How was that??
Licking the tray??


----------



## AmoebicMagician

well, first off it made me believe that when doses are calibrated to be a certain dosage, that it might be good practice to overshoot that mark unless you are using extremely concentrated solution, as to me it seemed a lot of what was supposed to stay in the tabs was left behind on the glass, like water spots on glasses coming out of the dishwasher.

I was told by the friend laying the blotter that that was "an illusion" but that it is still a good idea to use the same tray over and over again if possible.

All I know is that to be cautious I did at first what I thought was going to be a conservative amount, which was just one lap around the edges of the glass tray with the tip of my tongue.

I could taste it as soon as I put the tray down on the table, the taste of the spoon after you've licked the last bit of ice cream off of it.  Clean metal.

To be perfectly candid, I ended up balls deep in tripping my balls off, while simultaneously tripping nuts.

There was a portion where I literally could not even move and I can't recall everything that was shoved through my brain.  Not even into, but through, like I was some sort of conduit for ethereal information to get to this planet from far off cosmic places and other dimensions, and it was only by happenstance I was able to gaze upon the majesty while it traipsed through my unworthy brain like a revolving door at a bank, on it's way to great destinies.

Very intense, but totally worth it.

I was able to trip like fifteen more times using that tray.  I made a solution by washing it with ethanol, and even after that many many months later I was able to methodically lick the tray again and still trip.


----------



## Yeetbeat

Just another reminder guys not to let the discussion stray too far towards social chit chat  please only discuss the compound at hand specifically, as I'm sure you can tell the above is straying quite far off topic.

You're more than welcome to bring it on over to the social thread  you'll likely find the discussion just as active, and there's no such thing as straying off topic


----------



## Incunabula

Has any one tried the new batch? Or maybe seen the powder, and can comment if it looks the same as the old batch?

Just curious....


----------



## Thomas Davie

Tried 1/4 tab (25 ug) slightly more than 3 hours ago, and find it surprisingly active at this level. Very slight stomach discomfort and body chills with minimal involuntary muscle twitching. Pretty strong light sensitivity, as if someone switched the backlight on my led tv all the way up. Colour enhancement is pretty noticeable (blues and pinks in particular), but varies between pastel and muddied watercolour. 

@ Fagott; can't comment on other batches, but I assume I've got my hands on some of the new batch, given how the ecosystem seems to work. I've got limited experience with lysergamides so personally 25 ug seems nice and easygoing.

Tom


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I have some of the new ones in Mylar, but I have a while before I am going to break the seal due to having less protected ones on hand for immediate consumption.

Abstained for a little while, gonna live it up Independence Day style


----------



## SeekLight

Finally got a chance to try this after a little break from researching. Wow! Is one of the things it made me say, to say the least.
200ug was surprisingly powerful and deep, very very introspective and also very in the body. It felt like was able to focus on feeling and controlling every individual muscle in my body, watched aethereal interaction between clouds and the earth, visually shown with undulating little spirals coming off tornado/tentacle-like visions. Very internal, like if I was an alien controlling my human body in a control room, but actually aware of it (unlike most of everyday life). Music was great and very influencing. Social interactions weren't really affected at all as it wasn't noticed that i was altered. It allowed me to just be, in my head. Very very good first time dose (after break) and just unbelievable that it's available. Wow! 

Past experience with this was in a binge type weekend at a music festival, didn't really get to pay attention to just IT as it was mixed with AL and regular L. I experienced vastness and joyful wonder that whole weekend. 

Looking forward to further research and higher doses. 

?


----------



## phuckingnutz

I just purchased 50 100mcg hits of 1P-LSD, but haven't received them yet.
I haven't taken LSD in decades, but have done some AL-LAD and am wondering if the AL-LAD dosage I am comfortable with will roughly be the same with this 1P?
I know it's apples and oranges, but as I said, all I want is a rough estimate if that is even possible.

Yes, I know it has probably already been addressed in this thread, but I don't want to peruse dozens of pages to get this info...call me lazy...thanx


----------



## Toltec

I think there equal in strength. The're just a bit different from each other... Although i find Combining both is worth it imo... (100ug each)... 
A complete trip Much more enjoyable then if taken individually... and very LSD like without the head confusion.. but i can imagine more head confusion at higher doses


----------



## HeroicDoser

*1p-lsd*

This is my experience with 1P-LSD, well where to begin 200ug of 1P-LSD and boy did it live up to its name, me and a really good friend of mine known each other for years decided to experiment with this magical compound 3am Saturday  morning we ventured in to the wilderness 150ug is used as a starting dose we walked to a fishing pool we go regularly a go to a familiar place somewhere we both felt comfy.
03:30 - 04:00 
We sat by the fishing pool it was very foggy but we could see the moon and stars perfectly, we smoked a couple doobies to help the come up, we sat and enjoyed the moon and stars by 4am we were very much within the trippy head space OEV coming on really strong for only 40 mins in .We could see bats flying just a few yards away from our faces, leaving beautiful tracers behind them purple to green tracers, I started to feel really uncomfortable at  this point so we decided to  keep on moving to get a better view of the sun rise , 
4:30am 
I had the ridicules idea of dropping the finale 50ug which takes us up to the 200ug each at this point, I really good idea or so I thought, everything from this point onwards it's was a fractal Forrest a never ending maze of fractal trees I thought we would never escape this is were I   Disappeared into nothingness the black hole the void into deep psychedelia . Drifting in and out of really heavy hallucinations, when we were in nothingness it was as if we separated went on different paths, nothing would make sense these are the parts I have no recollection of. From time to time reality would come back around like our trips or paths collided evrytime this happened we had a few short minuets to talk rationally and tell each other what we we're seeing and feeling this would not last long at all but when it did we realised that we could remember what we talked about each time before to me this was really weird it was like me and my friend shared the same trip telepathically, we seemed to feel the same and share the same thought process which is very trippy in itself.
This happened for almost 2 hours maybe three but like it was on repeat over and over again,    
Stuck in some kind of time paradox sometimes it felt like hours .As I came tumbling over the peak I remember crying and laughing with sheer enjoyment, euphoria and sadness because I knew it was all down hill from here all most like life I knew this amazing trip was coming to an end. I have had a lot of experience with psychedelics, but holy fuck balls 1P-LSD, does the job to a high level and is a must try for any explorer.


----------



## bunnyhentman

Tried 1 tab (sold as 100 µg) last weekend at a party. Blotter had no taste. Took about 2 hours to fully come up (on semi-full stomach). In most ways it felt exactly like a comparable dose of LSD, with slightly different ascent -- very minor to no visuals, slight confusion/loss of time, really great dancing session/love for the universe etc. 

I had mild stomach upset for about half the night, as did others who took the same dose. LSD rarely upsets my stomach. It was stimulating, but felt a little quieter & smoother than LSD. Seemed to peak at 5 hours and drop off fairly sharply after (except physical stimulation, which lasted a good 12-14 hours, just like LSD). Overall it was much more like LSD than AL-LAD. I would like to try it at 150-200 µg and see if the nausea gets worse.

I far prefer LSD, especially if the stomach discomfort is normal for 1P-LSD. I took it as a novelty, but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Doldrugs

1P gives me barely any bodyload at all. 



phuckingnutz said:


> I just purchased 50 100mcg hits of 1P-LSD, but haven't received them yet.
> I haven't taken LSD in decades, but have done some AL-LAD and am wondering if the AL-LAD dosage I am comfortable with will roughly be the same with this 1P?
> I know it's apples and oranges, but as I said, all I want is a rough estimate if that is even possible.



I hate to sound like a broken record, but 1P is highly dependent on individual metabolism. It seems like this isn't catching on around here, but it's a crucial difference between 1P and most other psychedelics. For me it's about twice as powerful as AL-LAD per tab (so about 3 times as strong per ug), but for others it's weaker or even inactive. You'll have to experiment. I started at two tabs and if you're experienced that would be fine for most people, but for me it was very strong. I'm glad I was at home when I did it.


----------



## MilzyWilzy

I first tried this a couple of months ago at a starting dose of half a blotter. I experienced a slight euphoric and warm feeling blanket my body, I had a nice feeling of contentment, minor visual disturbances and colour changes. Nothing spectacular but it was my intention to start my experience at a low dosage. 

Fast forward two months and here I am, socks completely knocked off and tripping off my face. 

2.5 hours ago me and my partner ingested one blotter each. I don't think we were prepared for how hard that this would hit us. It's hit fucking hard! 

Crazy, multicoloured patterns swirling everywhere, everything feels 3 dimensional, it's warped. Flashes of light embracing my vision. 

If there is another planet, I'm fucking on it right now. My whole body is engulfed in Gravity, I can't feel my hands so I'll be damned if I know how I'm typing this. My tongue is tingling and then follows the rest of my body in a tingly wave of rushes. 

About 45 minutes ago (although I can't be sure as time doesn't seem to exist at this moment in time, how weird?) I had the most intense orgasm ever known to man, absolutely breathtaking in every sense. 

Seriously, please do not underestimate this chemical. It hits hard. Me and my partner keep getting instances of sheer panic. At times it's feeling like it's too much to handle. At this moment in time I'm feeling very overwhelmed at how this chemical has knocked me on my arse. My partner feels the same way also. 

If there ever was a scale I'm off the fucking end of it right now. 


Be prepared and start your doses low, this chemical is very unpredictable in my eyes but also extremely enjoyable for the most part. 

Stay safe x


----------



## Listening

Hope you survived! Still would like to know if this was due to unevenly laid blotter as that sounds like more than a typical hit...


----------



## dariozee

I have decided to take around 70µg today in the forest. I have had an experience with 100µg, I've done it indoors, alone - it was pretty intense psychedelia complete with time dilation and glorious visuals dripping off the ceiling. So anyway, it didn't expect much from 70µg, I was hoping to work through some of my psychological issues, nothing major, certainly no visuals. Boy, how wrong I was. Beauty of the forest and warm summer skies intensified the experience quite a bit. Some time dilation, not too much though. But the general sensation of complete well-being was complemented by intense colour enhancement, major thought loops, open eye visuals. Everything was pure magic... puffy white clouds became even whiter, then pink, then green, they've danced in the skies, along with various emerging patterns. Edges of everything were radiating rainbow colours, though I have to admit only after few seconds of intense concentration... Beauty everywhere... Having said that, I wouldn't advise anyone to trip alone in the forest, especially if you're new to tripping. This stuff, 1P-LSD, is heavy on head fuck. I've had morning glory trips that were 10x more visual than this, but they pale in comparison to the intense head fuck, complete time dilation on 100µg +. At some point I was looking at the sky and it just felt like God would part the clouds right this second and step out... This is my second trip on 1P, and boy, am I glad I didn't take 200µg as originally planned. I am just not ready for this. Next time definitely 100µg in the forest, but hopefully with a sitter. Once again, 1P-LSD is amazing substance, I can only imagine what 200+ would feel like... we're talking some serious business, Stan Grof, Alex Grey type of experiences... God and Divine, that sort of thing... Am I ready for that? Not so sure.. Safe tripping to all!


----------



## AmoebicMagician

MilzyWilzy said:


> I first tried this a couple of months ago at a starting dose of half a blotter. I experienced a slight euphoric and warm feeling blanket my body, I had a nice feeling of contentment, minor visual disturbances and colour changes. Nothing spectacular but it was my intention to start my experience at a low dosage.
> 
> Fast forward two months and here I am, socks completely knocked off and tripping off my face.
> 
> 2.5 hours ago me and my partner ingested one blotter each. I don't think we were prepared for how hard that this would hit us. It's hit fucking hard!
> 
> Crazy, multicoloured patterns swirling everywhere, everything feels 3 dimensional, it's warped. Flashes of light embracing my vision.
> 
> If there is another planet, I'm fucking on it right now. My whole body is engulfed in Gravity, I can't feel my hands so I'll be damned if I know how I'm typing this. My tongue is tingling and then follows the rest of my body in a tingly wave of rushes.
> 
> About 45 minutes ago (although I can't be sure as time doesn't seem to exist at this moment in time, how weird?) I had the most intense orgasm ever known to man, absolutely breathtaking in every sense.
> 
> Seriously, please do not underestimate this chemical. It hits hard. Me and my partner keep getting instances of sheer panic. At times it's feeling like it's too much to handle. At this moment in time I'm feeling very overwhelmed at how this chemical has knocked me on my arse. My partner feels the same way also.
> 
> If there ever was a scale I'm off the fucking end of it right now.
> 
> 
> Be prepared and start your doses low, this chemical is very unpredictable in my eyes but also extremely enjoyable for the most part.
> 
> Stay safe x


Write some reminders on pieces of paper and post them around, and keep them in your pockets.

Make them multi colored and bright, and simple to understand, mine usually is this:
"Remember this will be over too soon, enjoy this rare and wonderful opportunity while it is here, for soon you will be wishing you had taken better advantage of it.  Closed eye visuals, oneness, and meeting The Godhead are on the table!"

I usually highlight this in orange and pink that will fluoresce under a black light, with a simpler version underneath that just says
"Relax and go with it, the Universe is a beautiful and loving place, no harm will come to you, you are alive"

This chemical has all the things that other research chemicals lacked, all the most special parts of acid, and every once in a while a profoundly visual experience.  Metabolism has a lot to do with it, all I know is that at lower doses the head trip dominates, and at medium on up, the visual aspect catches up AND HOW.

The mixing of AL-LAD with the 1p has produced some of the most profound and moving as well as euphoric experiences of my life.

I had a detailed recitation of my 4th of july, but it got deleted for some reason.

Bottom line is, this chemical can either be a bit underwhelming visually, or knock your socks off, depending on dose and metabolism, but if you are not on a MAOI it will usually give you a strong head trip, and ego loss seems VERY VERY VERY EASY to acheive with this chemical, and that lack of grounding concepts is very scary for casual trippers.  It even scared the shit out of me in one of my recent trips, which I detailed earlier.

As I said, write out the reminders, they will serve to re-center you and remind you you are doing this for a purpose and it will be over far too soon, not last forever and be scary.

I used to find Butyl-nitrites a great way to reset the mindset if falling into bad trip territory, but I do not recommend this to others.

I can not over state, a colorful piece of paper, with eye catching colorful writing on it, found in a pocket while aimlessly and ego-lessly tripping can save the day.

The simple words, in bright glowing oranges and yellows, reminding you of what you set out to accomplish, that there is in fact a plan in place, and this is a good thing, is all that is usually necessary to keep the energy good.

In addition to keeping small ones in my pocket, I post them on walls in rooms I frequent while tripping.

Namaste, fellows


----------



## Inzo

Once again. this compound ceases to amaze me. 200ug - 4-6hrs of coming up, feeling of being spun upped into a rose pedal or "Z" shaped and star like geometric patterns, all kleidoscopic and then coming down 4-5hours the feeling of being unspun from being spiralled up all those hours. An amazing experience. That all peoples should experience.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I keep hearing all these amazing trips on 100...metabolism must be a huge factor on this compound, cause 100 did hardly anything for me...300 hit me like a comet.....think I'll do a 100 again tommorrow after fasting


----------



## Inzo

100ug is moderate to mild for me. Not quite a full on experience . but 200ug is fractals, and everything a full blown , sometimes overwhelming experience should be. Spiral in and then spiral out of detailed geometric patterns. Very astounding.


----------



## Thomas Davie

75ug. No body load that I can remember. Minor stomach upset. However, gloriously delirious and beloved confusion. A complete swirling mass of jumbled up colours, wherein the simplest of tasks somehow has taken up 6 hours on a Friday night. For most of the evening, it felt like something was vomiting up visual patterns at me endlessly.

Tom


----------



## al-laddin

Good Idea with the notes...I gotta try that...

So after reading  about how others got hit so hard with 1p at 100 and even 70ug Id like to  say that I have done 1p on several occasions, all the doses have been  between half a tab and two tabs. psychedelic tolerance may have vaired  between trials BUT Id like to emphasize that on my last and STRONGEST  trip at 100 ug (trip report a few pages back) was the only time I took  1p sublingually (held under tongue for 15 mins). I did this on a whim  and had no concious reason for doing so....This trip was so strong in  fact, that I had no other explanation besides it being dosed higher than  the alleged 100ug.

 So Its been several weeks since this  experience and I ended up with two blotters of W0Wzer on my tongue two  nights ago. These were acquired in san fransisco from some old school  heads. They were nice average blotters...not insane but probably 60-80  ug. I had a great time. Very visual , a bit of a challenge  mentally...you know everything youd expect from some good acid....I took  this with the 1p in mind...and I figured that this should have been  comparable in strength to my last experience ...well not only was it not  quite as potent but the effects were also quite different....just as I  suspected. On 1p the universe bent me over her knee and I received a  cosmic spanking...It was only 100ug....Im wondering if 1p does indeed  cross the BBB.


----------



## Spinx

1000ug.

I am not advocating anyone else to do this especially the way I did.

I have been experimenting since early this year, lower and higher dose, found a tolerance building so decided, on being granted an empty house, to see what a high dose was as all about; reckless on reflection.

Setting, empty house, no-one due to disturb me for 4 days... safety first! I had my dogs with me, but felt I may get a little primal and couldn't think of a trip sitter who was local that I could trust more than my hounds. Had previously eaten 5, split into 3 doses over the course of the evening, found the experience to be underwhelming compared to expectation, never went above the feeling of having taken 2, just a longer experience.

Dropped at 7pm, 6 x sublingual, allowed to soak under tongue for 20mins, chewed, rinsed around for as long as I could then swallowed. Thought I could perceive an odd tingling feeling, felt as though I could sense the uptake. Immediate alerts. Decided to run a bath, whilst filling I became bold and decided to finish the strip; calling on the logic of why not. 

Ate the 4, whilst in the initial stages, soon after I was confronted by end of reality. Got in the bath, within 5 mins (who knows??) it became apparent that the bath was no longer the place for me to be, not safe enough. As I left the bath a found basic concepts starting to melt away. I didn't know I was wet, I didn't understand my clothes, didn't know where I was. After much reasoning I realised I didn't know some critical facts about the current situation and needed to find a place of safety. That is about where the story becomes jumbled notes scattered on screwed up bits of mental scrap paper. Much happened I can't even start to express.

Movement - complete mismatch of position, fractal feelings coming from my feedback to movement, but still able to function, sort of.
Time dilation - utterly convinced for at least the first part of the trip that I had put myself in some sort of bizarre coma, and stayed their for months.
OEV - combined with the time dilation I was unable to conceive what I was seeing or contain the trip, at times my point of view was removed from my eyes to a deeper point within my mind, peering at my own vision from around a corner.
Empathy - spent the whole evening with my dogs, had a strong feeling they were looking after me, but also a sense of them understanding, wanting to be around. Awoke from the bulk of the trip, after around 6 hours. when things started to become a 'normal' trip again to find that they were snuggled up, my dog was vigorously licking my face, who knows for how long? 
I also found within my own mind I invented an Alice in wonderland style story, concerning little creatures that lived inside objects and influenced the world through making disapproving vibrations, after i sobered I decided the basis for this to either be the noises my dogs make when they are asleep and disturbed, or the noise of my mattress moving around, either way it was a very abstract, original story which I see as great. 

dropped at 7, up by 7.30, full 5/5 OEV, incapacitated until 3am-ish, tripping until 1pm, acid head space faded the day after that, although since have had a few examples of something very similar to Hallucinogen persisting perception disorder, but nothing major or disruptive. Very warm after glow, no comedown to mention. I can't help feeling a little like my mind had the shit kicked out of it though, without tolerance there is simply no need to take this much, I don't get frightened by trips but this at times was like a major league k-hole with the sedating aspect coming from a new found feeling I would call fractal incapacitance. 

Although I came out OK, I can't help but feel this sort of dose unnecessary.


----------



## Burn it up

Last night I decided to take 50ug of 1P-LSD in the company of a friend who took the same dose. 

At the end of the trip, when we were down-to the earth again and the effects were very subtle, we decided to resume the journey back home. We had been lying for the last five hours without moving too much, and it was a little chilly. During the couple kilometer walk separating the forest and the train station, I started to feel a numbing sensation in some parts of the feet. I attributed this to my altered perception, but seeing that the symptoms continued for 20 minutes, I took my shoes off to discover that the pinky finger on my left foot was white and very numb, and the same with the second toe of the right foot. This was confirmed by my friend, who said that the fingers looked kind of dead. I could not feel too much and they were very pale, translucent and not looking too alive. I got quite worried, and began to jump and try to move my fingers while massaging and giving heat with my hands. After 20 minutes things seemed to improve somewhat, they were not so white, but still looked quite bad. 20 minutes later I was at home with my feet in hot water, moving them to circulate blood, and colour was finally returning to all fingers. 

I write this because as far as I know many ergot derivatives are strong vasoconstrictors. I also got reminded of the gangrenes related to other strong psychs such as bromo-dragonfly or NBOMe-phenethylamines.

I must also let you know that my travelling companion did not suffer any of my problems or discomfort at all.

If you notice symptoms of extreme vasoconstriction such as numbness in the limbs or discolouration of any part of your body, please move, jump and run to stimulate the circulation and put the affected area in very hot water. Ultimately, medical care should be looked for. 

I don't want to raise any unnecessary alarms, but I think that if I had not been aware of the strong vasoconstriction in my feet as fast as I did, the outcome could have been much worse.

Did anything like this ever happen to someone? Any thoughts?


----------



## CrystalClear77

Damn. That sounds unpleasant.


----------



## lamanogaucha

I don't have much in particular to contribute to this thread, except to mention that this compound is indeed a jewel. I tried 100ug tonight -- my first go. I'm almost three hours into it. It's pretty rich, and to be honest, I really can't distinguish it from LSD. Even the chronology is identical... The chemist that came up with this synthesis is a genius. Kudos.

Regarding potency, this is perhaps slightly stronger than LSD at the same dose, somewhat stronger than LSZ @ 150ug, and significantly stronger than AL-LAD @ 150ug. I haven't yet tried ETH-LAD, but I wager that that one lies in the LSZ range.

And now, I'm off to enjoy the rest of my trip... Catch you guys later. :D


----------



## jonteng

Burn it up said:


> Last night I decided to take 50ug of 1P-LSD in the company of a friend who took the same dose.
> 
> At the end of the trip, when we were down-to the earth again and the  effects were very subtle, we decided to resume the journey back home. We  had been lying for the last five hours without moving too much, and it  was a little chilly. During the couple kilometer walk separating the  forest and the train station, I started to feel a numbing sensation  in some parts of the feet. I attributed this to my altered perception,  but seeing that the symptoms continued for 20 minutes, I took my shoes  off to discover that the pinky finger on my left foot was white and very numb, and the same with the second toe of the right foot...
> 
> Did anything like this ever happen to someone? Any thoughts?




Others people report similar sensations on another forum (uk...):



			
				Mk-ultra said:
			
		

> the top of my right foot felt like pins and  needles, but more concentrated if you get me. Also, I was feeling more  of a prickly sensation down my left arm. I've heard that's pretty much  vasoconstriction, although there weren't no pressure feeling. I've taken  real L (i think) many times before without any of those symptoms. I  can't really say for sure, but it really didn't feel like a distortion.






			
				SacredSandal said:
			
		

> I also had some strange sensations while on 1p. Like half my body sort  of numbing and feeling slightly swollen. Very hard to tell if this  really happened or it was just some strange tripping sensation...Yep, I  can imagine my symptoms being anxiety related and they did seem to fade  after some stretches and a change of setting. Although i've been way  further out there on actual genuine L countless of times and never  experienced this numbing of one side of the body.




And also in a trip report (Erowid):



			
				Mr Moran said:
			
		

> There is a somewhat nice tingle in my body occasionally, but it feels okay. Nothing too much...
> 
> ...I felt the need to go to the river and dip my feet in the water. For   some reason, for the past few minutes before this, I felt a weird  tingle  in my left arm, as though my fingers were falling asleep, and  this had  me somewhat worried. I didn't want to feel like I was going to   experience vasoconstriction and lose my hand or fingers, but they did   feel like they were swelling. This went away shortly, however, and I   felt fine again.



https://www.erowid.org/experiences/exp.php?ID=106122


It's possible that 1P-LSD be more vasoconstrictor that acid ... do not  forget that this is a research chemical that is 6 months old !


----------



## Incunabula

lamanogaucha said:


> I don't have much in particular to contribute to this thread, except to mention that this compound is indeed a jewel. I tried 100ug tonight -- my first go. I'm almost three hours into it. It's pretty rich, and to be honest, I really can't distinguish it from LSD. Even the chronology is identical... The chemist that came up with this synthesis is a genius. Kudos.
> 
> Regarding potency, this is perhaps slightly stronger than LSD at the same dose, somewhat stronger than LSZ @ 150ug, and significantly stronger than AL-LAD @ 150ug. I haven't yet tried ETH-LAD, but I wager that that one lies in the LSZ range.
> 
> And now, I'm off to enjoy the rest of my trip... Catch you guys later. :D


I couldn't have put it better myself. You totally echo my findings with this gem, which is why I don't really have anything to add to the thread.


----------



## perpetualdawn

lamanogaucha said:


> Regarding potency, this is perhaps slightly stronger than LSD at the same dose, somewhat stronger than LSZ @ 150ug, and significantly stronger than AL-LAD @ 150ug. I haven't yet tried ETH-LAD, but I wager that that one lies in the LSZ range.



I can't speak to 1P-LSD yet, but I found 150µg of ETH-LAD to be much stronger than the 150µg of AL-LAD, and also a fair bit stronger than the tabs of LSZ, or any single LSD tab I've ever had. I found the LSZ to be about on par with typical LSD tabs I've had, and AL-LAD to be slightly lighter than typical LSD tabs. I've only tried LSZ, AL-LAD and ETH-LAD once each so far, but done LSD countless times. These comparisons are a bit hard to make, y'know, apples and oranges, and small sample sizes here for the new lysergamides.

I'm really fascinated by the possibility that 1P-LSD might be more potent per µg than LSD, even though it has a heavier molar weight.


----------



## neurotic

perpetualdawn said:


> I'm really fascinated by the possibility that 1P-LSD might be more potent per µg than LSD, even though it has a heavier molar weight.



i believe that we underestimate the potency of LSD a lot. because of it's illegality we can only guess doses, and people commonly assign 100mcg to a regular blotter. i personally think that average blotters have way less in it. supposedly 100mcg of acid is enough for a full-blown trip, Huxley asked for that dose in his deathbed and i doubt he would want a trip as mild as a modern tab at that occasion.

if 1P-LSD is indeed nothing but an acid prodrug - what we can't know for sure yet, but would follow the logic of ALD-52 and some other poster on the beginning of the thread claimed that Nichols himself guessed it would be a prodrug and not active on its own -, i guess that the fact that is indeed potent at 100mcg doses only reinforces that we underestimate LSD.

of course, 1P-LSD might not be a prodrug and might be more potent than LSD too.


----------



## perpetualdawn

You're probably right neurotic. This idea of 1P-LSD being active in its own right, and more readily able to cross the BBB, could easily be fanciful thinking.

It's too bad it's nearly impossible to get accurate numbers for LSD doses. I'd love to know how much I've *actually* taken.


----------



## stanleyK

If 1p is a prodrug, why lots of people (including me) feel a slightly different effect like less visual, shorter duration, smoother trip....


----------



## Si Dread

neurotic said:


> i believe that we underestimate the potency of LSD a lot. because of it's illegality we can only guess doses, and people commonly assign 100mcg to a regular blotter. i personally think that average blotters have way less in it. supposedly 100mcg of acid is enough for a full-blown trip
> .



I am agreed with this 100%


----------



## serotonin2A

stanleyK said:


> If 1p is a prodrug, why lots of people (including me) feel a slightly different effect like less visual, shorter duration, smoother trip....



The fact that the effects of LSD are so variable (set and setting) could easily account for the differences that you are describing.  Owsley Stanley once made a batch of LSD tablets, and then dyed the pills  different colors before distributing them.  He claimed that people experienced different effects  depending on the color of the pill they used, even though they were  identical in composition.

Differences in dosing and pharmacokinetics between LSD and 1P-LSD could definitely influence the intensity, duration, and physical side-effects.


----------



## stanleyK

serotonin2A said:


> The fact that the effects of LSD are so variable (set and setting) could easily account for the differences that you are describing.  Owsley Stanley once made a batch of LSD tablets, and then dyed the pills  different colors before distributing them.  He claimed that people experienced different effects  depending on the color of the pill they used, even though they were  identical in composition.
> 
> Differences in dosing and pharmacokinetics between LSD and 1P-LSD could definitely influence the intensity, duration, and physical side-effects.



Fair enough but in the experience you describe, users experienced different effects but I don't think they had all the same effect from the red pill. With 1p there is consensus on several concordant effect.
Might be auto suggestion but I don't buy it.
Might be that the timing creates different effect.
Might be a prodrug of something else than lsd.
Or might be active on its own.
Anyway for me 1p has definitely a different flavor than lsd corroborated by others experience.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

No doubt in my mind it's a different animal....just the fact that I can sleep with no problem and feel refreshed the next day which never happened the dozens of times I took LSD


----------



## Thomas Davie

perpetualdawn said:


> You're probably right neurotic. This idea of 1P-LSD being active in its own right, and more readily able to cross the BBB, could easily be fanciful thinking.



Perhaps. But there is something that users can do to help determine this (it does depend on fastidious note taking though).

You know the tolerance curve for mushrooms/LSD that people have contributed to that is viewable on this site? Well, if people are willing to put that much effort into 1p-LSD, it might be possible to get a better idea of whether or not the drug can cross the BBB.

1) note whether you take the drug buccal/sublingual (say 15 minutes and then spit out or swallow) or oral (straight down the hatch, no leaving it around in the mouth at all). Having previously written down what you have eaten in the last 12 hours (I figure that's enough time to account for stomach emptying and note whether or not you've had a bowel movement in this time period.

2) write down how quickly first alerts/effects are felt 

3) write down, if possible, how strong (out of 10) you feel the trip is.

Only data point 3 is subjective; the other 2 are objective facts. If there is a difference in how the drugs hits buccal/sublingual .vs. oral then you have some kind of answer to this question. 

As an example thought idea, even if you take the drug orally, absorption might be delayed sufficiently that, even though the BBB could be crossed you won't notice speed of onset (or perhaps strength of effect). Buccal/sublingual should see both affected if true BBB passage is seen.

Tom


----------



## AmoebicMagician

I may have made a mistake when I said this compound was lacking in the visual spectrum, I think what I should have said is that it's effects are highly variable, just like LSD-25 but moreso

Since I tripped my face off to literally the next dimension quite recently, I had thought that there would be some tolerance issues.  Expecting a very very mild trip, I dosed 100ug of the old predictable blotters.  Because of my experience on July 4th, I had thought perhaps the newer blotters were dosed higher or something, so...

Drop 1 tab with coffee after a light breakfast of fruit at 7:00 AM as is my ritual for day trips during the summer months.

I had made mild and easy to fulfill plans and thought I would not have a full on trip, and if I did, it would not be a visual one but more of a head trip.

Swallowed tab at 7:08am exactly

7:30 first alerts, maybe? feeling a little energy building, like a static charge in my guts and skin.

8:00 nothing, still static, but otherwise nothing.

8:30 still nothing... figure this is all I'm getting, but since there is a phase come up I've experienced with this compound, I figure maybe it will become a little stronger just a bit, later.  I resolve to be happy with where I am at.

~9:00?
I AM ALL OF A SUDDEN TRIPPING BALLS.  The ceiling is receding and advancing, the world is a strobe light of different colors in pastel cartoon beauty.  I am so surprised that my first feeling is fear and apprehension.  Finding my way through thought loops and time warps and the idea of ungrounded concepts that I rely on for my existence, and the idea that society rests on a framework of insubstantial ideas, much like currency and many other insubstantial things that are not in fact, as it were, specie, but things we assign values and concepts to- the agreement is where the magic is.  This is not being explained well, none of this was in english, it was pure thought.

After what seemed like both forever and a very short time, during which I had INCREDIBLY DETAILED OEVs, to include beautiful women dancing on my ceiling and morphing out of the trees in a painting on the wall.  Usually when I trip, I can see things tangentially. I know I am seeing it with my eyes only tangentially, the trick is focusing the mind's eye.  This time, I COULD TOTALLY FOCUS MY REGULAR EYES ON IT AND TAKE IN EVERY DETAIL, there was nothing transient or insubstantial about it, it was as real and detailed as a television image.

Eventually I came back to myself enough to speak english, and picked back up my notes at about 4:00pm- I will reproduce them here verbatim

4:23 I don't understand how, this is the unexpected universal glory that finds you only when you are not looking for it.  PAPER MONEY IS WORTHLESS!

5:09 Everything is real again except when I close my eyes.  Tangerines change into onions filled with windows filled with the DNA of the universe, coded into it are well wishes and the need for fairness and minds to perceive the beauty.

6:35 taking a xanax, that was COMPLETELY unexpected.  What a ride

from there the notes end.  After 1.5mg alprazolam I fell into a peaceful slumber and awoke the next day feeling AMAZING, just thankful to eat and breathe and change O2 into CO2 and shed skin cells and spread love.

The only thing I can account for this is that I have been eating a lot more vegetables lately, mainly Hummus and Felafel and other things made from Garbanzos.


----------



## al-laddin

stanleyK said:


> Fair enough but in the experience you describe, users experienced different effects but I don't think they had all the same effect from the red pill. With 1p there is consensus on several concordant effect.
> Might be auto suggestion but I don't buy it.
> Might be that the timing creates different effect.
> Might be a prodrug of something else than lsd.
> Or might be active on its own.
> Anyway for me 1p has definitely a different flavor than lsd corroborated by others experience.




Im in complete agreement 1p was significantly different. The most telling effect for me was that 1p "cut off" after about 7 hours....there was a rapid descent to normalcy much like psilocin whereas LSD causes a residual stimulation that lasts up to 16+ hours after taking it....with LSD sometimes i will still have some slight visual effects the next day even. 

As for visuals and mental effects they indeed feel much different to me ...but Im open to that being just placebo...

Aslo...what peacephrog said

Also , if 1p is active sublingually would that mean its active alone?

So, Amoebic Magician, what do you make of this? It seems what happened to you here is what happend to me ? One tab really got you? Im very very intrigued because it seems you have been taking heroic doses and now you take just one and it takes you just as far? Or am I mistaken. Im very interested to hear what you think


----------



## Help?!?!

It really wouldn't be that absurd if it was. I mean firstly when you look at most pro drugs that have well known pharmacology, they can take a second until effects actually being due to them needing first pass metabolism to become the secondary active chemical. It might not be huge for some compounds but it should be at least slightly noticeable. All the talk is just speculation, it's been proven before that guesses on how something should metabolize in the body through previous evidence have been totally off. There's the instance that most people here are familiar with, 4-AcO-DMT. It surely feels different from plain psilocin as well as mushrooms. Nearly everyone agrees. I'm pretty certain that 4-PO-DMT doesn't seem to have any effects on its own besides metabolizing into psilocin. It could well be that 1P-LSD is active on its own. Maybe it only partially metabolizes to LSD but 1P-LSD has effects in its own right. Could be why it feels so similar to LSD but has effects unlike LSD. Probably but at this point no one knows. Also, just because it's active sublingually doesn't mean it's active on its own. That rule goes for IV administration and maybe IM. If I had some I would definitely IM it just to see....


----------



## stanleyK

AmoebicMagician said:


> Swallowed tab at 7:08am exactly
> 
> 7:30 first alerts, maybe? feeling a little energy building, like a static charge in my guts and skin.
> 
> 8:00 nothing, still static, but otherwise nothing.
> 
> 8:30 still nothing... figure this is all I'm getting, but since there is a phase come up I've experienced with this compound, I figure maybe it will become a little stronger just a bit, later.  I resolve to be happy with where I am at.
> 
> ~9:00?
> I AM ALL OF A SUDDEN TRIPPING BALLS.


If you directly swallowed the tab after a meal, two hours seems normal.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

al-laddin said:


> Im in complete agreement 1p was significantly different. The most telling effect for me was that 1p "cut off" after about 7 hours....there was a rapid descent to normalcy much like psilocin whereas LSD causes a residual stimulation that lasts up to 16+ hours after taking it....with LSD sometimes i will still have some slight visual effects the next day even.
> 
> As for visuals and mental effects they indeed feel much different to me ...but Im open to that being just placebo...
> 
> Aslo...what peacephrog said
> 
> Also , if 1p is active sublingually would that mean its active alone?
> 
> So, Amoebic Magician, what do you make of this? It seems what happened to you here is what happend to me ? One tab really got you? Im very very intrigued because it seems you have been taking heroic doses and now you take just one and it takes you just as far? Or am I mistaken. Im very interested to hear what you think



The vast vast vast majority of my experiments have been with between 1-4 blotters, my usual dose being 2-2.5 blotters.

They have all done their jobs to some degree, but many times the visual element was, not lacking, but maybe subdued.

This time it was CRAZY, it came out of nowhere, was INCREDIBLY VISUAL, and then was gone completely the next day.  I was pretty much back to normal by the time I took the xanax to sleep.  It was more to get to bed than to put a cap on the trip.

I still feel OUTSTANDING about life as I write this.

It was almost like an acid trip where all the drug was released directly into my brain in an incredibly short amount of time.

I had thought there would be some tolerance issues, not because of heroic dosing, but because of the use of this substance many times in the regular dosage window in the near past.  My highest doses were the next day or shortly after previous trips, once taking six blotters, and in that experience it acted much like LSD would tolerance wise.

I have since gone back and checked under the black light, with a magnifying glass.  The blotter appears by all accounts and testing to be evenly dosed.  This compound is just full of (WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!) surprises.

One thing I can say for sure though, is that I now realize almost all the doses of LSD-25 I received in the past, I overestimated the ug dosage on each blotter.

I am so happy this is legal, this has been one of the best summers of my entire life.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

stanleyK said:


> If you directly swallowed the tab after a meal, two hours seems normal.


not for me.  A very very light breakfast of fruit (like a few bites of cantaloupe and some orange juice) is my norm for daytime tripping, and almost always strong effects are felt by 1 hour in.


----------



## Xorkoth

Well there's a big difference between a very light meal of easily digested food and a full meal where you feel full afterwards or have eaten meat, etc.  I absorb drugs faster if I have eaten just a bit shortly before but if I get full it strongly hampers absorption.


----------



## Thomas Davie

Xorkoth said:


> Well there's a big difference between a very light meal of easily digested food and a full meal where you feel full afterwards or have eaten meat, etc.  I absorb drugs faster if I have eaten just a bit shortly before but if I get full it strongly hampers absorption.



You do mean for subsequent oral consumption of drugs, correct? A full stomach shouldn't affect insufflation or sublingual/buccal consumption of drugs.

Tom


----------



## MetalMadhouse

Help?!?! said:


> It really wouldn't be that absurd if it was. I mean firstly when you look at most pro drugs that have well known pharmacology, they can take a second until effects actually being due to them needing first pass metabolism to become the secondary active chemical. It might not be huge for some compounds but it should be at least slightly noticeable. All the talk is just speculation, it's been proven before that guesses on how something should metabolize in the body through previous evidence have been totally off. There's the instance that most people here are familiar with, 4-AcO-DMT. It surely feels different from plain psilocin as well as mushrooms. Nearly everyone agrees. I'm pretty certain that 4-PO-DMT doesn't seem to have any effects on its own besides metabolizing into psilocin. It could well be that 1P-LSD is active on its own. Maybe it only partially metabolizes to LSD but 1P-LSD has effects in its own right. Could be why it feels so similar to LSD but has effects unlike LSD. Probably but at this point no one knows. Also, just because it's active sublingually doesn't mean it's active on its own. That rule goes for IV administration and maybe IM. If I had some I would definitely IM it just to see....



I think that it could be possible when you say that 1P-LSD is both active on it's own and metabolised into LSD. I held the tabs in my mouth for 5/10 minutes before swallowing on my most recent trip, and noticed that the effects began to come on within around an hour, where as all my previous attempts of just eating the tab have taken much longer to come on. This could be a result of LSD working before the 1P-LSD has metabolised. I also noted a sightly more subdued trip when using this method, however this could be due to extensive research 

Also, has anyone tried combining this with the 'big daddy'? perhaps if there is little variation between the combination and the 1P-LSD experience, it could sort of support the above theory?


----------



## SpiritualHealing

Some people asked David Nichols during Breaking Convention in Greenwich last weekend, whether the theories of some people on Bluelight stating that 1P-LSD is active itself could be possible.
He said that the substance itself is very unlikely to bind to any receptors due to the 1 propionyl substitution, which has been shown in unpublished research by other groups known to him.
1P-LSD is readily hydrolysed to LSD and due to that process slightly less potent by weight than LSD itself.

My personal thought on this is, that most people underestimate the potency of pure LSD and the variety of possible experiences. It is noticeably active at 20 mcg (!)..
I guess David Nichols talk will be published in the coming days: http://2015.breakingconvention.co.uk/video-home/


----------



## Thomas Davie

SpiritualHealing said:


> Some people asked David Nichols during Breaking Convention in Greenwich last weekend, whether the theories of some people on Bluelight stating that 1P-LSD is active itself could be possible.
> He said that the substance itself is very unlikely to bind to any receptors due to the 1 propionyl substitution, which has been shown in unpublished research by other groups known to him.
> 1P-LSD is readily hydrolysed to LSD and due to that process slightly less potent by weight than LSD itself.
> 
> My personal thought on this is, that most people underestimate the potency of pure LSD and the variety of possible experiences. It is noticeably active at 20 mcg (!)..
> I guess David Nichols talk will be published in the coming days: http://2015.breakingconvention.co.uk/video-home/



With due respect to Mr. Nichols, I don't think he can possibly discount transfer of 1p-LSD across the BBB and then subsequent hydrolysis by brain specific esterases (which are present in the mammalian brain). It's unfortunate that someone with a license is not likely to label a hydrogen or the terminal carbon in the propionyl group and run a brain scan to see if the unhydrolyzed molecule is present at any levels in the brain. The 1p-LSD molecule does not have to survive and bind to a(the) receptor to be unique; merely surviving the BBB would confer uniqueness over and as opposed to LSD. 

Tom


----------



## neurotic

^ fair point. some of it could be metabolized into LSD before and some after crossing the BBB, and at different levels by different people, accounting for more difference between individuals

but, while no scientist looks for radiolabeled 1P-LSD in a brain, it's all speculation and we're not really going anywhere



perpetualdawn said:


> It's too bad it's nearly impossible to get accurate numbers for LSD doses. I'd love to know how much I've *actually* taken.



hell yes! i'd love to be able to accurately dose acid and be able to have trips of my desired strength at the time... one day perhaps


----------



## stanleyK

Just taked 200µ at 9am on empty stomach. Then breakfast.
Can feel something after 30'. Get into it afetr 1 hour.
So for me it seems faster than sublingual.


----------



## stanleyK

I'm in it now. Nice trip. Nothing overwhelmed. As it should then


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Xorkoth said:


> Well there's a big difference between a very light meal of easily digested food and a full meal where you feel full afterwards or have eaten meat, etc.  I absorb drugs faster if I have eaten just a bit shortly before but if I get full it strongly hampers absorption.



This is literally exactly my same experience, and why I optimized my morning time daytime tripping ritual as such.

Also, there is much less nausea associated with nearly every compound this way.


----------



## stanleyK

Normally I always eat something comfortable before the trip starts.
Otherwise hypoglycemia can sometimes gives a edge I dislike (not always tho )


----------



## Hecaten

I am now about two hours into an experience. I took 100 micrograms around midday and I figured I'd give some impressions of my current state before I become unable to coherently do so.

For the first hour the effects were quite mild and mostly physical, a tingling in my limbs, a slight numbness accompanied by minor spasms as my muscles relaxed. I have used LSD in the past to control my anxiety, which is what I was hoping to get from this and I think I've lost a lot of tension over the past couple of hours. 

There was a period where my chest felt very hollow and I , my motor controls are fuzzy, leading to a little trembling, but mostly I feel the need to move about a lot. I'm enjoying movement a lot.

Now I seem to be sliding into the main phase of the trip. I feel very warm, my vision is beginning to melt and flow. I can read and recognise text when I concentrate, but it's becoming increasingly difficult. The experience is comfortable.


----------



## zombywoof

any anxiety get some music on through the headphones you wont regret it


----------



## Hecaten

I have aspergers and my social anxieties can be crippling, but acid makes them all fly away. I believe LSD should be considered for medical use in treating some mood disorders.
I've been for a walk, and now I feel very light. Visual effects are still there, but the exercise has contextualised the physical sensations. Still feeling mellow. My mood is best described as 'inflated'


----------



## stanleyK

zombywoof said:


> any anxiety get some music on through the headphones you wont regret it


Indeed 
Is anybody feels a more treble edge to 1p where lsd seems more bassy?


----------



## zombywoof

yeah i spend most of the come up just lying there eyes closed and letting the music take me off in all directions. and also the tail end to help me drift off though it doesnt sound quite as good then.


----------



## Hecaten

Over the peak now, and into what feels like it will be a long, gentle slope back down. Visuals are fading, the world is coming back into focus. All very slowly though. I think I'll be mellow for a few more hours yet.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Re-post, I think I deleted my last iteration of this:

HOLY SHIT

My july 4th was NUTS

Dropped 2 tabs AL-LAD and 1 1p-LSD usual doses 150/100ug respectively

All I can say is... WOW!

Things were really upbeat and beautiful for the first half, through the fireworks for the first maybe six hours.  Lots of people crammed really close, and cops everywhere, but I was in no way upset or scared, the euphoria was unbelievable.

Eventually I get home since one of the people I was with seemed DETERMINED to make the night about them, and she wasn't even tripping, LOL!  Her negative vibes were a complete pain in the ass, and she smoked all my weed by making me feel guilty she wasn't tripping, even though I had encouraged her to do so and offered her the means with which to make that happen.  Some people are just not happy unless they are miserable I guess.

So I get home, and I figure I'll go out and check out the stars and see what is happening in the neighborhood.

So I pop another tab of 1p since the trip was still highly visual, but starting to lose some of it's depth.

I did not really expect it to do anything...

HOLY SHIT WAS I WRONG!

In the dark there were wire-form plant vines everywhere, coming out of trees, and there was a bug zapper set to ultra violet mode...  To me I could see the black light was in fact a female entity not unlike a many mouthed pig, but purple and emitting light.  The visuals were so astoundingly clear and defined that I can not even convey it.  I can not believe my brain was able to render something so detailed and beautiful.  So, it seemed this pig woman was chained inside the zapp cage, with all these vines everywhere.

Then I noticed, the vines attached to the tree stump the zapper was on, to where the original branches had been cut off.

I was seeing the ghostly after image of the energy remaining where the branches used to be.  It's like I could see into another dimension or plane or something.  Cars appeared to be parked slightly next to themselves if that makes sense, as if I were seeing many different dimensions overlapping, and the amalgam one car was parked here, and in another, slightly to the left, but nearly all of them in this one area.  This is hard to explain.

I have never had such detailed closed or open eye visuals in my life.

I could tell that reality was malleable, and set about trying to control it.

I called down to the lightning bugs at one point over the pond by my house.  I could see fish skeletons swarming in the water, fish of every hue, and see how the waves they generated while swimming added to the whole of the movement and the concensus reality of the pond. 

So, before long I was SWARMED by lightning bugs.  There were some kids hanging out on the opposite side of the pond, setting of fireworks and doing what kids do.

I asked them, "am I completely covered in lightning bugs right now?"

And one of the girls said:
"Oh my god, are you alright?  I thought you were wearing some kind of fourth of july sweater or something with lights in it"

THEY WERE REAL!  I had called out to the bugs and they came to me.  Although I had been spinning a glow stick on the end of a lanyard not long before, maybe they wanted to know the deal with that?

Everything was subtly shifted.  I could see the trees where tree stumps were, but much fainter than the vines from earlier, I guess because it had been so much longer since they were cut down.  They were complete ghosts, barely even visible at all.  I think the difference is that the tree with the vines was still alive, whereas the stumps were dead.

I am still re-integrating.

There was never a time I was afraid, or could not tell fantasy from reality, but there were definitely times when I came to realize I had NEVER TRIPPED SO HARD IN MY LIFE.

A blank wall became a portal to another place at one point, and I watched as a servant girl, or maybe a new wife, (she was not enthusiastic about this) was roughly disrobed by her husband and drooled all over.

I found this disquieting, and the unhappiness on her face made me feel so bad for her.  I looked away hoping the image would be gone, but it remained, and even later when I walked past that wall, even though the couple were no longer there, the bed they had used was still there, it was as if I had a permanent window into some room in India.  I wondered if I could step through, but I was too afraid to try, both because I was afraid if it worked what that would mean for my reality, my sanity, or my life if somehow it was truly a portal.  I threw a  ping pong ball at the space in the wall.  It bounced back.

More to come later, as I said, I am still coming back to reality.

AL-LAD and 1p-LSD is no joke guys, it is...  I don't even KNOW what it is, but I have not had a experience so lucid and yet so insane in my life.


----------



## d00fy

yah man, nature is beautiful when your tripping, and watching the plants breath and communicate... i cant decided if today il drop 1p-lsd for the first time or use my geltabs, so many decisions!


----------



## Kethrope

Greetings everyone, 

I just receive three blotters of 100ug 1p-lsd. I'm kinda impatient and I have two choices...

First, to take 100ug today, then 200ug by monday. 

Or to take 300ug by monday. 

What in your opinion would be the most advised choice ? Knowing that I intend to be well high..!

Thanks.


----------



## zombywoof

I tried one of the 150ug pellets last night and i must say i did not find a lot of difference between that and any of the 100ug blotters i have tried previously. I did feel it a lot sooner than expected about 15 mins before first alerts and i also felt it lasted a while longer though. I took it at 6.45 and did not get to sleep till after 7 oclock this morning where i can usually drop off around 6 usually. Not a bad thing though. very strong afterglow still going today. Though i must say you can get three 100ug blotters for the price of one pellet so not value for money but i am not complaining as even at that price i would say my trip was worth every penny and some.


----------



## proj3ct

> Greetings everyone,
> 
> I just receive three blotters of 100ug 1p-lsd. I'm kinda impatient and I have two choices...
> 
> First, to take 100ug today, then 200ug by monday.
> 
> Or to take 300ug by monday.
> 
> What in your opinion would be the most advised choice ? Knowing that I intend to be well high..!
> 
> Thanks.



Personally I'd say go for 100ug today, 200ug on monday. The tolerance isn't to harsh with 1P IME. Be ready for 200, that blew my fuckin socks off, man. 

Anyway, I've been dosing this stuff weekly for 2 months now with no adverse effects.  Tolerance seems to be completely gone in 6-7 days, maybe less. This stuff may not be a pro drug, but it defiantly earns a status. I've heard the blanket ban can't take affect...is this correct?


----------



## Kethrope

@proj3ct: I'm glad you talk about the tolerance ! I've been wondering about this. 

Well, anyway it's  not gonna be for today: I've spent the afternoon drinking strong beers with buddies lol...

I'm still doubtful... in a way, having 2 "acid days" is a charming idea, and in another way I'm kinda "armored" with the psychedelics (I'm mentally quiet, cold blooded, into some spiritual stuff as chakras, kundalini, astral projections... in fact I don't believe in madness) so a very huge trip would make me a very happy man.

I guess it's gonna be heads or tails hahaha !


----------



## FairySkruff

had 8 days off had 150mcg that time twice that month prev I had one or one half trips
---

no tolerance issues. took my dose then ate extra bit to be at 200,  got little thought myvstash was fucked up\heat damaged??? dug up four went another stash in fridge n took one out. I have now eaten 10 x 100mcg trips

what I wanna know is have I just overloaded my brain or is the first 200 stopping 100 every hour after from working. I'm tripping in that I know I am but no psycadelics. my heads kinda gone in one.

they closed my thread! I find that disproportionately hurtfull cos I'm tripping somewhere too hard take pity its just mad as fooooook no wibbly lines instead flashes of extreme psycadelics over shows. also certain colours are going thru every colour in the book but no blurry hands no giggles but my face aches there.

have u ever killed a 1plsd trip with another?

expert advice
--
Edit: ERM its all starting to kick in..... I think I'm looking at a extremely elongated 3-4 blotter hit my brains took a few hours n now since I stopped ingesting last two hours I feel like I'm coming up pretty quickly at that. giggling n shadows going mental finally. 1000mcgs is insaine I was just distraught. ERM I'll be banging out hard hard acid trance for few hours till I'm incapable of. feel like scoring some white or rocks as I sworebon my kids life nonskag no methadone. but I suddenly wanna get beyond mustered. will report back. high high doses have got real real idiocincracities. 

oh well human guiena pig, well pig I munched em yum yum here goes a day or so of sanity.

I'm djing my usual show but I'll stream it till I'm counted for ya


----------



## SteamboatBillJr

Happy travels. Relax, stay inside, and enjoy some of the magnificent melodious mantras of trance. Remember r/tripsit is always online.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Had 3 hits in my car stashed for the weekend, was like 100 degrees I expect.....ate 150mcg on Saturday night and felt little to nothing....took the other this morning for shits and giggles, am in a good mood....very little

My metabolism and this drug do not jive....I have to have 200-300mcg to trip decent.....and I am very sensitive to LSD normally....300 will fly me to the moon

And I have been taking 2-3 week breaks between trips


----------



## stanleyK

Sub-lingual or swallowed?


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

stanleyK said:


> Sub-lingual or swallowed?


I do it like usual with lysergic acid amine blotters: forst swallow for about 10 minutes, then swallow.


----------



## stanleyK

I have the impression that it was stronger directly swallowed for me.


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

stanleyK said:


> I have the impression that it was stronger directly swallowed for me.


OK, possible, but I'm just into oldskool LSD too much and don't like to give up old rituals...


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I've tried both ways....they are the same for me

100 barely does anything 

200 is noticeable....with some hash it gets me going

300 is perfect


----------



## stanleyK

Peacephrog1972 said:


> I've tried both ways....they are the same for me
> 
> 100 barely does anything
> 
> 200 is noticeable....with some hash it gets me going
> 
> 300 is perfect


100 boring
200 nice
300 deep


----------



## Kethrope

Just took my 3 blotters 1 hour ago

took a shower, put some nice sunglasses

hahaha oh wow it's gonna be AWESOME


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

stanleyK said:


> 100 boring
> 200 nice
> 300 deep


Do you perhaps have buils up some tolerance?


----------



## stanleyK

ungelesene_bettlek said:


> Do you perhaps have buils up some tolerance?


100 was the first time
200 2 week later
300 1 month later


----------



## ungelesene_bettlek

stanleyK said:


> 100 was the first time
> 200 2 week later
> 300 1 month later


Any other history of psychedelic drug use (or antidepressants, neuroleptics, amphetamines, sleeping aids, pain medication, you name it)?

If not, you are probably born hard-head (I myself have similar tendencies).

And, to get completely indiscreet: age of first psychedelic experience and age now... (please tell us, for science's sake!) 8)


----------



## dariozee

wow am I glad that 100 to me is "deep". Great savings on blotters!


----------



## stanleyK

ungelesene_bettlek said:


> Any other history of psychedelic drug use (or antidepressants, neuroleptics, amphetamines, sleeping aids, pain medication, you name it)?
> 
> If not, you are probably born hard-head (I myself have similar tendencies).
> 
> And, to get completely indiscreet: age of first psychedelic experience and age now... (please tell us, for science's sake!) 8)


No medication at all.

Few food supplements (ginseng, piracetam, centrophenoxine, vitamins, magnesium, ...). It makes the trip more intense and comfortable.
I love to take nadh when peaking. Makes the trip clear and peaceful. It also completely wipes out the body load and stress. For me nadh is the lsd best friend when you take it at the peak.
Cannabis also used.

First experience (mushrooms) at 35. First LSD at 42. 49 now. I do around 5 trip a year. So nothing particularly taxing on the tolerance side.
Normally two tabs of lsd is deep for me (so equal at 3 1p tabs).

I can easily handle psychedelics (shrooms, lsd). It's a kind of drug that suit me perfectly. So generally I can easily take more than others.


----------



## lamanogaucha

Based on the information that you've shared recently, I reckon that you're a bit of a hardhead.

Regarding the piracetam and centrophenoxine that you take as "food supplements", are you using them as nootropics, or to treat a dementia-related condition?

Your use of NADH sounds intriguing, btw.


----------



## stanleyK

lamanogaucha said:


> Based on the information that you've shared recently, I reckon that you're a bit of a hardhead.
> 
> Regarding the piracetam and centrophenoxine that you take as "food supplements", are you using them as nootropics, or to treat a dementia-related condition?
> 
> Your use of NADH sounds intriguing, btw.


Hardhead probably a bit but I think I not the only one to feel that 1p seems less potent than lsd. However it's difficult to compare because it's impossible to know how much lsd I have on a lsd tab but the general consensus is that there is between 70µ and 100µ on street tabs.

I use Piracetam as nootropic from time to time. No particular psychological issue, I'm a rather positive and stable person.

Yes nadh with lsd or 1p is wonderful (at the right time). Now I'm using nicotinamide riboside. It is better and it has a better bio-availability (nadh has to be taken on an empty stomach). If I take it when I'm peaking (around t+2h), 20 minutes later all the tension disappear and I'm extremely focused. For me the interesting part of the trip starts then.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

yesterday I gifted two friends a few tabs of 1p, since a third friend and his wife were going to indulge and they wanted to trip too, they are also a couple, btw, so it was kind of like a psychedelic double date kind of thing.

So I offered them 4 hits, but they ended up splitting 3 evenly, and we have some interesting results.

the second couple was dosing on LSD classic, so their part in this is incidental, but they both ended up tripping balls from what I am to understand, but anyways:

So the female side of the couple I gifted these blotters to TRIPPED EVERLOVING BALLS TO THE NEXT DIMENSION.  I always try to keep in mind that, as much as we may not like to think it, attention seeking can lead some people to embellish their experiences.  Not only is she not the kind of person that would do something like this, but the behavior reported to me by the group subsequently is in accordance with her account 100%.  In short, she became a part of the scenery, and just outright tripped balls.

The male half of the couple, while experiencing effects that were certainly not placebo, reported a nice head trip with very subdued visuals, much more in line with what I would be expecting from a 1 and 1/2 hit trip of the 100 mic blotters.  My point is, he felt he was not quite 'there' while his wife was flown to the moon.  Both took their hits sublingually for a few minutes before swallowing them down, at the same time and in the same manner as the friends taking classic LSD-25.

I feel it worth mentioning, that the female in question in this report subsequently admitted to me that she and her husband have been trying to get pregnant, and she was most likely ovulating during this experience.

All three hits were in a straight line, from the relative center of a 25 strip that has been up to this point relatively consistent, so I find it hard to believe it was differing dosage that accounts for this.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I too gifted some friends some 1P and they split a 3 strip in between them and both had an amazing trip complete with visuals and auras for a good 8 hours


----------



## serotonin2A

stanleyK said:


> Fair enough but in the experience you describe, users experienced different effects but I don't think they had all the same effect from the red pill. With 1p there is consensus on several concordant effect.
> Might be auto suggestion but I don't buy it.
> Might be that the timing creates different effect.
> Might be a prodrug of something else than lsd.
> Or might be active on its own.
> Anyway for me 1p has definitely a different flavor than lsd corroborated by others experience.



People did experience consistant effects from the colored LSD -- for example, they thought one type was more "speedy" than the others.

The fact that people here are experiencing consistant effects from 1P-LSD ends up being meaningless, because all the people who are having similar experiences are frequenting the same boards and reading each others descriptions. Reading a description of the effects will forever color your subsequent experiences, and it predisposes you to have a similar experience. The only way to make an unbiased comparison is to use blind dosing.  

Under blind dosing conditions, people experienced with LSD can't effectively differentiate between psilocybin, LSD, and mescaline.  They fail utterly.  And those people had been given doses of pure Sandoz LSD on numerous occasions over a period of years.  If people can't actually tell the difference between LSD and mescaline then do you honestly think you have any hope of differentiating between LSD and 1P-LSD?

I'm aware that many people think that they can make these distinctions, but there is no way for a person to know whether they can or not until they try, under blind conditions.


----------



## dariozee

^^^this


----------



## Kethrope

Daaaamn that was SWEET !

I felt I was a cat, and the trip had a very nice oriental atmosphere

So basically I was a cat tripping balls around himalaya

I didn't sleep. Ain't gonna be easy.


----------



## GingerPee

Others have written good informative reports which I don't think I can add very much to…. nonetheless:

I have reasonable experience with MDMA and weed, fairly limited with psychedelics though. have found that some of my MDMA experiences have been a bit short in a festival environment so was looking for ways to extend and explore the process.

Took 110mg MDMA and 50ug 1p LSD pill form shortly before entering event. Topped up with 70mg MDMA 3 hrs in. Had one of the best rolls of my life. Limited psychedelic effects, although my companion (on the same) could see yellow paint dripping from everything! in future will do a little more of the 1P, and possibly slightly less MDMA.


----------



## Xorkoth

serotonin2A said:


> People did experience consistant effects from the colored LSD -- for example, they thought one type was more "speedy" than the others.
> 
> The fact that people here are experiencing consistant effects from 1P-LSD ends up being meaningless, because all the people who are having similar experiences are frequenting the same boards and reading each others descriptions. Reading a description of the effects will forever color your subsequent experiences, and it predisposes you to have a similar experience. The only way to make an unbiased comparison is to use blind dosing.
> 
> Under blind dosing conditions, people experienced with LSD can't effectively differentiate between psilocybin, LSD, and mescaline.  They fail utterly.  And those people had been given doses of pure Sandoz LSD on numerous occasions over a period of years.  If people can't actually tell the difference between LSD and mescaline then do you honestly think you have any hope of differentiating between LSD and 1P-LSD?
> 
> I'm aware that many people think that they can make these distinctions, but there is no way for a person to know whether they can or not until they try, under blind conditions.



While you're right about subjectivity coloring experiencing dramatically, I always found that study a bit suspect.  Granted, I've never partaken in blind dosing, but the differences between LSD, mescaline and mushrooms are stark.  It's impossible for me to believe that I wouldn't be able to tell which of those three I had taken, if I knew it was one of the 3 (I certainly wouldn't claim I could tell any psychedelic apart from any other, especially when you get into the RCs).  Each psychedelic has a unique feel, but this study seems to suggest they're all more or less the same except for duration/etc.

It's not difficult for me to believe that knowing it's 1p-LSD might be causing people to experience it differently over regular LSD, but I think anyone with a lot of experience with different psychedelics would be able to tell the difference between mushrooms and LSD.  They don't feel the same at all, the come-up is totally different, the visuals are different, and the headspace is dramatically different.


----------



## lamanogaucha

Yes, the idea of a very experienced psychonaut not being able to distinguish between LSD, psilocybin/psilocin and mescaline is completely absurd to me. And those are just the big three... I can easily tell the difference between *many* psychedelics -- and name them, too.


----------



## Thomas Davie

Xorkoth said:


> It's not difficult for me to believe that knowing it's 1p-LSD might be causing people to experience it differently over regular LSD, but I think anyone with a lot of experience with different psychedelics would be able to tell the difference between mushrooms and LSD.  They don't feel the same at all, the come-up is totally different, the visuals are different, and the headspace is dramatically different.



Never having tried LSD, I couldn't say one way or the other if 1P-LSD is different. Doesn't matter to me, since I'm not looking for LSD and I *do* have 1P-LSD. But 1P-LSD is a world of difference from mushrooms.

mushrooms
-come up 20-45 minutes
-always have nausea
-feel sedate the whole trip
-can't eat or drink until I'm coming back down

1P-LSD
-come up 30ish-90ish minutes
-very little nausea, but gas
-sedate during the come up, wired otherwise
-can eat and drink normally the entire length of the trip

They just feel different

Tom


----------



## smurfschoice

Hi guys


My friend sent me this report, I thought it read pretty well and he gave me permission to post here. I'm actually finding it hard to believe for some reason!


Short pre-amble: He's in his early 30s and has found it hard to pluck up the courage to use LSD over the last few years (I tried to convince him many times). Not because of any particular bad experience, but by his own admission his ego doesn't want to do the necessary work that it needs to do to flush out the shit that it's accumulated since the last trip. For the record I know he has tried psilocybin, LSA, DMT, Salvia and LSD. Out of these, LSD provided him with the most life-changing experiences. So with 1P-LSD being legal he was eager to see how it fared in comparison.


Onto that report...


After a few shots of rum to calm my nerves, at 8pm I took two hits dosed with 100mcg each and first effects manifested within the hour. Classic crawling visuals were quickly apparent - moss on concrete ebbing and flowing, shag-pile carpet texture waving vigorously, skin appearing to age and then turn youthful with clear perception of underlying veins and musculature. At this point the mindspace was extremely serene and lucid, which allowed me to rearrange the suddenly obvious artifice of the setting (I'd moved the mattress into the lounge and set up a projector on the ceiling with nature videos showing) and retreat to the safe, secure comfort zone of the bed. 


I put some noise-cancelling headphones on and began listening to a specially prepared ambient trip playlist. At this point the chronology of events gets hazy. I recall going to the bathroom a number of times (probably from drinking beforehand) which I was perfectly able to do, but while lying down I had the classic psychedelic malaise that says 'do nothing, just be'. Tracers were extremely visible in the semi-darkness and closed-eye visuals were present but subdued. Most of the time I was just deeply enjoying the soundscapes, almost to the point of losing my sense of self. I distinctly remember at one point becoming spontaneously aware of an energy channel located in the area of my third eye. If I concentrated on the music and looked into the inner space central to this point I began to see an interpenetrating network of fractal imagery unravelling in the distance, accompanied by the intuition that I was a part of this energy and that remaining in this space would be profoundly healing and integrative on a neural and somatic level. Unfortunately my concentration could only maintain this cognitive posture for short spans of time, and I knew that resuming my daily meditation practice would vastly increase this ability over time.


I began to come down at around the 10-hour mark and felt confident to emerge from bed at 8am and move around, although my vision still sparkled beautifully for the rest of the morning. I didn't feel tired for the rest of the day, despite having no sleep, something I put down to approaching 'clear light' during the third eye encounter (I have always found ego-loss more refreshing than sleep). A clear and extremely positive headspace was retained for the rest of the week.


Overall I found the experience highly pleasant, noticeably lacking in the negative thought loops that LSD can sometimes turn you on to, yet I was able to do some inner work and come out of the trip with life tasks to complete and a spur to behaviour change. It also cured me of my conditioned fear of psychedelics. Of course none of this can be put down to the drug itself, but what I can conclude is that 1P is perfectly capable of facilitating such an experience given my personal physiology and psychological makeup. And for that I am extremely thankful.  


---


Sounds promising - eager to try it myself! Also, at Breaking Convention David Nichols said he and others (currently working on 1P) speculate that it's metabolised by the body into LSD which would sync with their extremely similar subjective effects, dose response curve and close chemical profile.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I tried out 3 100ug tabs of 1-P LSD last night. I dropped 2 tabs, then a 3rd an hour later. I spit out the third as at 1 hour in I was tripping way too hard to put into words.

The "Party Boys" picked me up and took me on the Dream Riviera, we coasted around the karma machine with all our astral buddies until we were ripped into the fabric of reality. I was nothing more than color and energy being pulled apart and redistributed, ripping and flowing through the karma machine. I became God looking at itself. Looping over and over. Why God creates people, to experience itself. I met the watchers. The beautiful African type deities that view the fabric between the manifestation of God's Love. The space between God manifesting it's love between itself. 

I went around the Karma machine laughing and realizing that all my stupid mistakes are the same types of stupid mistakes my Dad made. I see how my mistakes caused the suffering of other people. How my projection of reality could be "perfect" but sometimes it's more fun to throw objects at people, slow down time and flick droplets of water at people who were jerks to me. At least that's what I realized about my pre-trip situation. Seeing the future, astral traveling, knowing how time and space will unfold...fuck, sometimes it's just fun to be a jackass and savor the moment.

"At this point you're probably wondering why you're hearing voices and taking LSD...you created this entire scenario in your dream...whatever you want...whatever you mean...your entire life was already lived in your dream"

I made peace with some of my choices and found my inner self. My true guide towards peace and love.

This was THE MOST immersive, introspective, visual lysergimide trip I have ever had. I left my body. I saw people doing the most grotesque scenes of sex and humor I had ever scene. There were spirits, watchers, alien types, neon tubing and family members teaching me the entire time (much like life and much like dreaming).

300ug would have been way too much. I would put the dose at around 250ug and I spent most of the trip naked under the blankets in a dark room.

Treat this one with respect, it will knock your socks off in the best way possible.

Matt Parker and Trey Stone say hello.


----------



## serotonin2A

Thomas Davie said:


> But 1P-LSD is a world of difference from mushrooms.
> 
> 
> -come up 20-45 minutes
> -always have nausea
> -feel sedate the whole trip
> -can't eat or drink until I'm coming back down
> 
> 1P-LSD
> -come up 30ish-90ish minutes
> -very little nausea, but gas
> -sedate during the come up, wired otherwise
> -can eat and drink normally the entire length of the trip
> 
> They just feel different
> 
> Tom



First, these comparisons are done in  a way so that the time-course doesn't influence differentiation.  Of  course, you could distinguish a drug that lasts 4 hours from one that  lasts 8-10.  That doesn't mean that you can tell the difference between their effects. 

Second, mushrooms are not the same thing as psilocybin.  Mushrooms are not exactly pleasant things to eat and they can produce nausea independent of the effect of psilocybin.  The nausea has nothing to do with the hallucinogenic effects.  You can't effectively do this type of comparison with mushrooms, it has to be pure psilocybin.  What you are claiming is effectively like saying that the ethanol in vodka and wine is different because wine always gives you a headache and vodka doesn't.

Third, the fact that you are ingesting a hallucinogen in the form of a natural product (mushrooms) is going to markedly color your experience.  People often report seeing mushroom-specific visual hallucinations.


----------



## Thomas Davie

serotonin2A said:


> First, these comparisons are done in  a way so that the time-course doesn't influence differentiation.  Of  course, you could distinguish a drug that lasts 4 hours from one that  lasts 8-10.  That doesn't mean that you can tell the difference between their effects.
> 
> Second, mushrooms are not the same thing as psilocybin.  Mushrooms are not exactly pleasant things to eat and they can produce nausea independent of the effect of psilocybin.  The nausea has nothing to do with the hallucinogenic effects.  You can't effectively do this type of comparison with mushrooms, it has to be pure psilocybin.  What you are claiming is effectively like saying that the ethanol in vodka and wine is different because wine always gives you a headache and vodka doesn't.
> 
> Third, the fact that you are ingesting a hallucinogen in the form of a natural product (mushrooms) is going to markedly color your experience.  People often report seeing mushroom-specific visual hallucinations.



I'm not sure what you're trying to say. *I* am saying that these are some of the differences that I have experienced between the 2 drugs, but by all means not all of the differences. I respectfully disagree; to me the time course of effects is a quantitative difference. And of course mushrooms are not the same as Psilocybin; I never said otherwise. And respectfully, yes I am doing this comparison with mushrooms because (wait for it) I am comparing mushrooms; I didn't mention Psilocin, Psilocybin, 4-AcO-DMT or any other specific chemical. The effect I get from mushrooms is different than the effect I get from 1P-LSD, I could tell them apart easily. You can't disprove that.

Yes, I've seen things on mushrooms that I haven't on 1P-LSD. Again, not sure what you're trying to say.

Maybe you misinterpreted my saying 'they just feel different' ? I'm saying that in the same sense that I would say 'I just don't like pancakes' because I don't.

Tom


----------



## serotonin2A

lamanogaucha said:


> Yes, the idea of a very experienced psychonaut not being able to distinguish between LSD, psilocybin/psilocin and mescaline is completely absurd to me. And those are just the big three... I can easily tell the difference between *many* psychedelics -- and name them, too.



I said in my post that people were certainly going to feel that way.  Honestly, the volunteers in these studies felt the same way.  These were volunteers who were very experienced with psychedelics.  Harold Abramson ran some of these experiments in the late 1960's.  Each subject was given LSD, psilocybin, psilocin, mescaline and other hallucinogens on ~50 occasions.   They ended up being very experienced with hallucinogens.

When the subjects were dosed blind and asked whether that had been given LSD or psilocin, most of the time they couldn't identify which one they had taken, or they would claim they had taken one drug when they had actually been given another.  

If you look over the results, it is filled with descriptions like this: 
"This subject could not distinguish between LSD and psilocybin"
 "Data in this table also show the difficulties met by the members of this group of test subjects in their attempt to distinguish between LSD and psilocybin."
"Experiment 14 illustrates that this experienced subject could not distinguish between 50 mcg of LSD and psilocybin although in later experiments the group of test subjects as a whole learned to distinguish between the two drugs by the course of reaction rather than by the symptoms."

In short, the volunteers thought they could distinguish between the different drugs, but when their ability to do so was actually evaluated, they failed.


----------



## serotonin2A

Thomas Davie said:


> I'm not sure what you're trying to say. *I* am saying that these are some of the differences that I have experienced between the 2 drugs, but by all means not all of the differences. I respectfully disagree; to me the time course of effects is a quantitative difference.



By definition, time course cannot be a qualitative difference -- it is a quantitative difference, just like intensity.   If you take a lower dose of a drug, or inject it, that will also change the time course.  But that doesn't necessarily mean you are having  a qualitatively different experience. 




Thomas Davie said:


> And of course mushrooms are not the same as Psilocybin; I never said otherwise. And respectfully, yes I am doing this comparison with mushrooms because (wait for it) I am comparing mushrooms; I didn't mention Psilocin, Psilocybin, 4-AcO-DMT or any other specific chemical. The effect I get from mushrooms is different than the effect I get from 1P-LSD, I could tell them apart easily.



I think you are completely missing the point of what I am saying.  I'm  not saying that it isn't possible to perceive differences between  different hallucinogens.  Clearly people perceive differences.  What I  am saying is that (1) the differences that people perceive are not due  to specific, pharmacological differences between the drugs. And (2) that the differences that you may perceive are  subjective, meaning that they are not inherent properties of the drugs.  

Psilocybin mushrooms contain all kinds of alkaloids in addition to psilocybin and psilocin that produce GI side-effects, so of course you may be getting somewhat different effects from mushrooms vs.  1P-LSD.  But along those lines, if you had mushrooms that contained 1P-LSD, they very possibly might produce different effects then 1P-LSD on blotter paper.



Thomas Davie said:


> You can't disprove that.



It isn't necessary for me to prove it. You are the one making the claim that you can do something that you have never actually tried to do.  Because when people have tried to do what you are claiming you can do, they have found it very difficult, so it's up to you to to prove that those published studies are wrong.



Thomas Davie said:


> Yes, I've seen things on mushrooms that I haven't on 1P-LSD. Again, not sure what you're trying to say.



I'm trying to say that the effects of hallucinogens cannot be separated from set and setting.  So if you eat a mushroom, it is going to markedly influence how you perceive the experience.  Some people will have different experiences depending pn whether they ingest 15 mg of psilocybin in the form of mushrooms vs. as pure psilocybin in a pill.



Thomas Davie said:


> Maybe you misinterpreted my saying 'they just feel different' ? I'm saying that in the same sense that I would say 'I just don't like pancakes' because I don't.
> 
> Tom



Not liking pancakes is an opinion, and of course you can feel any way you want about pancakes.  I can't say you are wrong for not liking pancakes or saying they taste bad.  But people here are claiming that 1P-LSD and LSD consistently cause qualitatively different experiences across all people ingesting them.  Those claims are a statement of fact, not of opinion.


----------



## al-laddin

serotonin2A said:


> First, these comparisons are done in  a way so that the time-course doesn't influence differentiation.  Of  course, you could distinguish a drug that lasts 4 hours from one that  lasts 8-10.  That doesn't mean that you can tell the difference between their effects.
> 
> Second, mushrooms are not the same thing as psilocybin.  Mushrooms are not exactly pleasant things to eat and they can produce nausea independent of the effect of psilocybin.  The nausea has nothing to do with the hallucinogenic effects.  You can't effectively do this type of comparison with mushrooms, it has to be pure psilocybin.  What you are claiming is effectively like saying that the ethanol in vodka and wine is different because wine always gives you a headache and vodka doesn't.
> 
> Third, the fact that you are ingesting a hallucinogen in the form of a natural product (mushrooms) is going to markedly color your experience.  People often report seeing mushroom-specific visual hallucinations.



Firstly , Ive read that in the early days of psychedelic reseacrh they believed that mescaline, LSD and psilocin are identical in effects....Sure...tracers, CEVs/OEVs, profound thoughts etc etc... This in and of itself was a suggestibility issue...from an outside perspective they ARE the same....it isnt until further examination and experience that these differences become apparent. They later discovered that each the assumption that they (psychedelics) are identical in effects was wrong... all of the psychedelcs bind to different 5ht receptor groups and at differnent affinities just for starters....(5htxx). We now know that all the classical psychedelics are also useful for therapeutically , however each tend to be therapeutic for different issues...

Your assumption that pure psychedelic chemical alone does not cuase nausea is just flat out wrong. We have serotnin receptors in our gut and psychedelics are known to cause gas and nausea....its not the fungi itself.


----------



## Incunabula

serotonin2A said:


> Under blind dosing conditions, people experienced with LSD can't effectively differentiate between psilocybin, LSD, and mescaline.  They fail utterly.  And those people had been given doses of pure Sandoz LSD on numerous occasions over a period of years.  If people can't actually tell the difference between LSD and mescaline then do you honestly think you have any hope of differentiating between LSD and 1P-LSD?
> 
> I'm aware that many people think that they can make these distinctions, but there is no way for a person to know whether they can or not until they try, under blind conditions.



I'd really like to see a link to that blind study you are talking about all the time, please. Honestly, it sounds like serious bullshit to me. As long as you are only talking about the study, it's just as much a wild claim as anything else.

I do agree though, that 1-P-LSD and LSD are so close in effects, that any perceived differences are probably mostly due to other factors.


----------



## lamanogaucha

al-laddin said:


> In the early days of psychedelic research, it was believed that mescaline, LSD and psilocin were [essentially] identical in effects. This, in and of itself, was a suggestibility issue [with tested subjects].



Precisely. Those early studies, in hindsight, are highly suspect. As I said earlier, I'm certain that I and many other observant, mature and well-traveled psychonauts can perform very well on such tests.


----------



## al-laddin

I do recall this being mentioned in older books and documentaries on psychedelics (that effects are identical) but you have to understand how flawed this is... I mean the duration is a dead giveaway so the subjects had to have been asked while they were under the psychedelics....we already know that its a highly suggestible state. Any sort of thoughts such as "I bet I got psilocin...I just know it..." will color the experience.

Its hard to argue with science....





As far as 1p is concerned....I dont know what it is exactly thats causing it but its  different enough for me to be an entirely different chemical altogether....I would certainly be upset if I was sold one instead of the  other...1p cuts off without residual stimulation for me...thats a big  deal...Ill be up all night on classic L25 ....Maybe this ones more  versitile than L25 because...well.. wouldnt it be a more complex molecule by  having the propionyl add on? Meaning more "things"(reactions) can happen through metabolism?  This is just a guess.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Not only the residual stimulation and Zero hAngover....but the fact it takes me 200-300 to have hardcore visuals where classic LSD-25 I trip hard off 100-150?


----------



## Xorkoth

serotonin2A said:


> I think you are completely missing the point of what I am saying.  I'm  not saying that it isn't possible to perceive differences between  different hallucinogens.  Clearly people perceive differences.  What I  am saying is that (1) the differences that people perceive are not due  to specific, pharmacological differences between the drugs. And (2) that the differences that you may perceive are  subjective, meaning that they are not inherent properties of the drugs.



So your belief is that despite different receptor binding profiles and affinities, all psychedelics produce the same effects, that there's nothing possible to objectively differentiate between different ones, and that perceived differences are only due to individual response?  

I mean of course the range of possible effects from any given substances covers a huge span of possibilities, and every individual trip is unique, but that doesn't mean there aren't objectively unique effects that are experienced by most.  For example, LSD hits dopamine receptor sites whereas psilocybin does not... how could they possibly have the same effects?  Considerable overlap, sure, but identical?  It doesn't even make sense that they would be, pharmacologically.

You can't take all studies as gospel, especially old ones about psychedelics.


----------



## doppelgänger1

al-laddin said:


> I do recall this being mentioned in older books and documentaries on psychedelics (that effects are identical) but you have to understand how flawed this is... I mean the duration is a dead giveaway so the subjects had to have been asked while they were under the psychedelics....we already know that its a highly suggestible state. Any sort of thoughts such as "I bet I got psilocin...I just know it..." will color the experience.
> 
> Its hard to argue with science....


Are these the numbers from this Ray paper?


----------



## lamanogaucha

Another thing that is worth pointing out is that virtually every time that the media mentions a psychedelic -- any psychedelic -- they say that the drug is similar to LSD. Is that ignorance? Deliberate misinformation? Deliberate conditioning? All of the above?

Be that as it may, that's just as ridiculous as saying that a beer -- any beer -- is similar to Westvleteren, or Samichlaus, or whatever brew replaces LSD in your mind. Will beer connoisseurs consistently and miserably fail blind tests involving just a handful of major brews? How about wine connoisseurs? I doubt it, yet such tests would involve aroma and taste (very tough), and optionally, appearance (less tough). Psychedelics are easy in comparison with that.


----------



## perpetualdawn

There was a study where blindfolded people couldn't distinguish between red and white wine if they were served at the "wrong" temperature. 

I think you answered your own question there lamanoguacha, the media doesn't write for psychedelic connoisseurs like ourselves. To the outside world, any 5ht psychedelic _is_ similar to LSD.


----------



## serotonin2A

al-laddin said:


> Firstly , Ive read that in the early days of psychedelic reseacrh they believed that mescaline, LSD and psilocin are identical in effects....Sure...tracers, CEVs/OEVs, profound thoughts etc etc... This in and of itself was a suggestibility issue...from an outside perspective they ARE the same....it isnt until further examination and experience that these differences become apparent. They later discovered that each the assumption that they (psychedelics) are identical in effects was wrong... all of the psychedelcs bind to different 5ht receptor groups and at differnent affinities just for starters....(5htxx). We now know that all the classical psychedelics are also useful for therapeutically , however each tend to be therapeutic for different issues...
> 
> Your assumption that pure psychedelic chemical alone does not cuase nausea is just flat out wrong. We have serotonin receptors in our gut and psychedelics are known to cause gas and nausea....its not the fungi itself.


Please re-read my post.  I never said that psychedelics do not produce nausea.  What I said is that secondary compounds in mushrooms can also produce nausea on their own, independent of psilocybin and psilocin.  So mushrooms have the potential to produce substantially MORE nausea than pure psilocybin.  

I am well aware of the affinity and selectivity issues that surround hallucinogens and serotinin receptors.  This issue was addressed by Franz Vollenweider's studies where he was able to block ALL of the hallucinogenic effects of psilocybin with the selective 5-HT2 antagonist ketanserin.  That means that although psilocybin activates several types of serotonin receptors, only the 5-HT2 subtypes are responsible for mediating the hallucinogenic effects.  Those findings mean that the other serotonin receptors do not appear to appreciably contribute to the subjective experience produced by psilocybin.

I'm not trying to say that some people may not perceive subtle differences in the effects of different hallucinogens.  Some people may have that experience.  The problem is that people also tend to perceive exactly those same differences when they use one substance at different dosages.  Are you certain that if I gave you 50 mcg LSD on one occasion and 500 mcg on another, without telling you what you had received, that you would absolutely be able to tell that you had received the same drug? What about if I gave you LSD iv?  It certainly might have a different "feel" -- it would act more quickly, peak a bit faster, and be more potent.  

PharmChem used to analyze LSD samples in the '70s.  They found that the only difference between what submitters were calling "clean" vs "speedy" LSD was the clean LSD tended to be dosed lower.  It is probably that people are more aware of the physical side-effects of LSD when they take lower doses.

So the point I am trying to make is that people are notoriously bad at assessing the effects of hallucinogens.  People get qualitatively different responses when they take the same drug in different colored pills, or at slightly different doses.  So if you think there are slightly different effects from LSD vs 1P-LSD, that is pretty meaningless for determining whether 1P is a prodrug.  Just the pharmacokinetic differences alone, or dose differences, or expectation could be responsible for 1P having a different feel.


----------



## Xorkoth

I agree with the last post you made, more or less.  The "clean vs dirty" acid thing I am sure can be chalked up to expectation.  I mean, people report effects from placebo pills when they think it might be something else.  However I still think I would have no problem telling mescaline, LSD and psilocybin apart in a blind test, especially psilocybin from the other two.  Could I tell 4-HO-MiPT and psilocybin apart?  I'd like to think so but I admit to the possibility I wouldn't be able to in a truly blind test.  Nor do I feel confident someone could give me any tryptamine I've tried and I would be able to identify it over the others (other than AMT).  But a lysergamide vs a tryptamine vs a phenethylamine, that I could do with confidence.  But someone who isn't into and experienced with psychedelics might not be able to do the same.


----------



## serotonin2A

Fagott said:


> I'd really like to see a link to that blind study you are talking about all the time, please. Honestly, it sounds like serious bullshit to me. As long as you are only talkin
> g about the study, it's just as much a wild claim as anything else.
> 
> I do agree though, that 1-P-LSD and LSD are so close in effects, that any perceived differences are probably mostly due to other factors.



I'm not saying there are NO differences between hallucinogens -- they are different drugs.  I am saying that it is pointless to try to figure out if 1P is a prodrug based on any perceived subjective differences because of how variable the effects of hallucinogens can be, and because people are notoriously bad at objectively evaluating those differences.  People can mistake one drug for another, and they may get qualitatively different effects from different doses or even from factors such as the color of a pill.  If the placebo effect works when someone is sober, can you imagine how much it will be amplified in someone after taking 100 mcg LSD?

There were several studies that looked at the differences between individual hallucinations.  Here is the one that I was specifically talking about.  Again, I'm not claiming that there are no differences, just that they are not apparently useful if you want to try to identify which drug you have taken:
http://eywa.maps.org/w3pb/new/1967/1967_Abramson_1999_1.pdf


----------



## lamanogaucha

@ Perpetual - Serving wine at the wrong temperature will alter its aroma and taste! Did that study include a second group that was given the wines at their correct temperature?

@ Everyone - Here's an idea for a study: Two subject groups are informed that they will eat. Both groups are blindfolded. The first group is given a grossly overcooked (but not burnt) piece of filet mignon, a piece of slightly undercooked pork, and a piece of raw horse (the latter is fairly common in Japan, btw). The second group receives a perfectly cooked piece of filet mignon (medium-rare or nearly rare), a perfectly cooked piece of pork, and a piece of raw horse. The goal of the study is to see which group can more accurately identify the broad type of food that they ate (i.e. meat) and what kind (i.e. beef, pork and horse).

It's reasonable to assume that most of the subjects in the first group will be able to tell that what they ate was meat, but not at all which kind. However, most of those in the second group will not only be able to tell that what they ate was meat, but also readily identify the first two kinds. In both groups, few subjects, if any, will succeed in identifying the horse.

Do you guys get my drift?

Incidentally, for those that aren't aware, blind studies typically don't require blindfolds!


----------



## serotonin2A

lamanogaucha said:


> Precisely. Those early studies, in hindsight, are highly suspect. As I said earlier, I'm certain that I and many other observant, mature and well-traveled psychonauts can perform very well on such tests.


Any bias on the part of the scientists would have no bearing on whether a test subject given psilocybin or LSD would be able to correctly identify which drug they had taken.  If it actually as easy to differentiate between the effects as you are saying, then the subjects should have had no trouble with such a task.



lamanogaucha said:


> Serving wine at the wrong temperature will alter its aroma and taste!  Did that study include a second group that was given the wines at their  correct temperature?



It isn't necessary to manipulate wine by serving it at the wrong temperature to show that some aspects of wine tasting are subjective.  You can do that by adding food coloring so that white wine looks red, or even by putting an expensive wine into a cheap bottle:

http://scienceblogs.com/cortex/2007/11/02/the-subjectivity-of-wine/

They added food coloring to wine and it changed how people described the flavor.  It just shows how much our perceptions are colored by subjective factors.


----------



## Xorkoth

Is it explained whether these people are those who enjoy/are partial to psychedelics?  Are they experienced?  Having been given several doses of sandoz LSD in the past does not equate to the level of experience of many people in this forum, who have taken different psychedelics many times in an attempt to analyze and understand the effects.  I'm sure if I did a blind study with a group of people who had taken each of the 3 drugs at some point(s) in college or something but hadn't thought about psychedelics since then and never really got to know any of the substances, that I'd find they couldn't distinguish most of the time.  But if I did a study with selected people from here, I would expect the results to be totally different.


----------



## neurotic

serotonin2A said:


> I am well aware of the affinity and selectivity issues that surround hallucinogens and serotinin receptors.  This issue was addressed by Franz Vollenweider's studies where he was able to block ALL of the hallucinogenic effects of psilocybin with the selective 5-HT2 antagonist ketanserin.  That means that although psilocybin activates several types of serotonin receptors, only the 5-HT2 subtypes are responsible for mediating the hallucinogenic effects.  Those findings mean that the other serotonin receptors do not appear to appreciably contribute to the subjective experience produced by psilocybin.



yes, I also believe that people overestimate the importance of other receptors like sigma and the other serotonin receptors in the experience, which probably wouldn't have a noticeable psychoactive effect on their own. the fact that ketanserin blocks all hallucinogenic effects of psilocybin points towards that, at least.

let's not forget though that LSD does have affinity for D2r which probably accounts for some inherent difference in effects. I think I remember of a paper from Nichols were ketanserin did not block all of the behavioural effects of LSD in mice, while haloperidol did.

but may be there still is space for some differences in how each psychedelic interacts with the 5-HT2Ar that could make the effects inherently different. different rates of activation of phospholipase C vs. A2 vs. D perhaps? as far as I know, it's not as simple as '5HT2A agonism causes psychedelia', and some psychedelics are so different from others I don't think one would have to be a very experienced psychonaut to tell them from the others. I'm thinking mescaline here.

who knows though...


----------



## lamanogaucha

@ Serotonin - You're talking about methodology that is very different from what we're talking about. Things like taking near-threshold and heroic (or even crazy doses) isn't what true psychonauts do on a normal basis. Of course it would be virtually impossible to tell the difference between LSD, mescaline, et al. if one is tested with doses at the upper and (particularly) lower extremes of their activity! C'mon... That's just common sense! We're talking here about *standard* doses. You give me standard doses of AL-LAD, 2C-E and 4-AcO-DMT, and I will tell them apart and name them in a heartbeat! Give me standard doses of 4-AcO-DiPT, 4-AcO-DMT and 4-AcO-MiPT, and voila! No problem! Ditto with 2C-P, aMT and DOC. Ditto with 2C-T-2, 2C-T-4 and 2C-T-7. DPT, DiPT and LSZ? Pft! And so on...


----------



## serotonin2A

Xorkoth said:


> So your belief is that despite different receptor binding profiles and affinities, all psychedelics produce the same effects, that there's nothing possible to objectively differentiate between different ones, and that perceived differences are only due to individual response?
> 
> I mean of course the range of possible effects from any given substances covers a huge span of possibilities, and every individual trip is unique, but that doesn't mean there aren't objectively unique effects that are experienced by most.  For example, LSD hits dopamine receptor sites whereas psilocybin does not... how could they possibly have the same effects?  Considerable overlap, sure, but identical?  It doesn't even make sense that they would be, pharmacologically.
> 
> You can't take all studies as gospel, especially old ones about psychedelics.



Again, please re-read what I posted.  I said "I'm  not saying that it  isn't possible to perceive differences between   different  hallucinogens.  Clearly people perceive differences."

But  it is one thing to perceive differences, and quite another to say  that  those differences are characteristic effects of the drugs that  prove that 1P-LSD is not a  pro-drug for LSD.

I posted about the PharmChem data above and I'll bring that up again here:

https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_article1.shtml

The relevant passage from that page on erowid is as follows:


> Interestingly, people who submitted samples to PharmChem also  often  submitted comments about whether they believed that the acid  contained  "speed" or "strychnine".  Although no strychnine was ever  detected in  any of the submitted samples--and only a few tested  positive for  methamphetamine--PharmChem reported that the more LSD that  was present  in a dose unit, the more likely the submitter was to think  it contained  strychnine.



So here is evidence that people are detecting qualitative differences  between the effects of LSD when it is taken at different dosage levels.    If that is the case, then how much faith should we put in people's  perception about differences in the effects of LSD and 1P-LSD at  different doses?  How do we know that the differences people are picking  up between LSD and 1P-LSD really reflect pharmacological differences  between the two drugs, as opposed to subjective differences like those  that lead people to think their LSD is contaminated with strychnine?


----------



## serotonin2A

lamanogaucha said:


> @ Serotonin - You're talking about methodology that is very different from what we're talking about. Things like taking near-threshold and heroic (or even crazy doses) isn't what true psychonauts do on a normal basis. Of course it would be virtually impossible to tell the difference between LSD, mescaline, et al. if one is tested with doses at the upper and (particularly) lower extremes of their activity! C'mon... That's just common sense! We're talking here about *standard* doses. You give me standard doses of AL-LAD, 2C-E and 4-AcO-DMT, and I will tell them apart and name them in a heartbeat! Give me standard doses of 4-AcO-DiPT, 4-AcO-DMT and 4-AcO-MiPT, and voila! No problem! Ditto with 2C-P, aMT and DOC. Ditto with 2C-T-2, 2C-T-4 and 2C-T-7. DPT, DiPT and LSZ? Pft! And so on...



They did use standard doses -- the most common dose of LSD in those studies was 50 mcg and that is approximately equivalent to what a square of blotter paper contains. It is certainly not a threshold dose (25-30 mcg) nor a very high dose.

https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_article1.shtml



> According to the DEA, the average dose of LSD on street blotter is  between 20 and 80 micrograms (µg).  Based on this, they now consider a  "standard dose" of LSD to be around 50 µg.  They also report that  crystal LSD they have seized averages about 62% d-LSD



So if LSD crystal is typically 62% pure, then when people aim for 100 mcg blotter squares, you are effectively going to only get 62 mcg LSD.  But most people who lay sheets probably aim for lower then 100 mcg/dose to conserve LSD, so the DEA's estimate of 50 ug/dose may not be too far off.  In any event, the studies were using what is effectively a standard dose of LSD.


----------



## lamanogaucha

50ug of LSD is pretty darn low -- near-threshold, as I said. I, and probably most people here, would consider a standard dose of LSD to be between about 80ug and 300ug. Also, many people, probably most, take more than one tab.

Anyway, LSD and 1P-LSD are, to me, qualitatively identical, so the question of whether the latter is a pro-drug or not is hardly relevant. I feel, and in this we might agree, Serotonin, that the differences that some people perceive between LSD and 1P-LSD are probably manifestations of the placebo effect.


----------



## psy997

serotonin2A said:


> Again, please re-read what I posted.  I said "I'm  not saying that it  isn't possible to perceive differences between   different  hallucinogens.  Clearly people perceive differences."
> 
> But  it is one thing to perceive differences, and quite another to say  that  those differences are characteristic effects of the drugs that  prove that 1P-LSD is not a  pro-drug for LSD.
> 
> So here is evidence that people are detecting qualitative differences  between the effects of LSD when it is taken at different dosage levels.    If that is the case, then how much faith should we put in people's  perception about differences in the effects of LSD and 1P-LSD at  different doses?  How do we know that the differences people are picking  up between LSD and 1P-LSD really reflect pharmacological differences  between the two drugs, as opposed to subjective differences like those  that lead people to think their LSD is contaminated with strychnine?



1) the erowid article linked is from 2003. there's no doubt the people who would have been sending in LSD to be tested with worries of contaminants at that time were less educated and experienced in the full range of psychedelic compounds than the users here.

2) when it comes to identifying different psychedelics from experience alone, I would ask the same question as above. I can identify an ergoloid vs tryptamine vs. phenethylamine one hundred percent of the time, and even without knowing it's a different chemical probably distinguish it from those I've tried, not to mention almost for sure be able to differentiate all I've done between themselves. It's unquestionable that every single compound has different effects profiles, quantitatively .


----------



## al-laddin

I think I brought up an interesting point which has not been addressed  by anyone...so ill remind you guys with all due respect 

1p-lsd  has the propionyl added on to standard LSD which is a more complex  molecule, if Im not mistaken, correct? So I believe if my hypothesis  here is correct MORE varied effects can occur with individual  metabolisms due to individual body chemistry /enzyme levels etc. I find  it STARTLING that peacephrog needs 300ug for a proper trip and I need  100 to LOSE MY SHIT. While He and I both only need around 100ug of  classic L25 to have a proper experience....The last time I experimented  with 1p I had 100ug sublingually and the effect was at least 3x the  potency of the other time I took it orally.

Now , residual  stimulation; I dont know if this is an objective effect until we can  start studying how 1p reacts in the body but the residual stimulation  factor is EXACTLY what Ive always disliked about LSD...I dreaded that  "come down" period. The crazy overstimulated dopaminergic effect I get  is just too much with classic L25. With 1p it WAS NOT THERE...8 hours  and I was back to normal headspace albeit there was a nice  afterglow...and some visual acuity. But at 10 hours the trip was  non-existant. It took me a handful of trials to really nail all this as I  thought it may have been a fluke initially. In fact if you go back in  this thread 20 or so pages youll find that I was totally on board with  the prodrug theory...now with my body chemistry Im certain theirs more  to this chemical unless I dont understand the prodrug chemistry. I am  under the impression that a prodrug will metabolize into the active drug  and produce effects identical to the active drug that passes the BBB  with possibly minute differences in strength and length, but thats it.  With 1p there is more going on than that IME.

I do see alot of  your points serotonin and it seems to me that were basically all on the  same page and the argument was based on misunderstanding each other. Yes  humans are suggestible and they are even more suggestible under  psychedelics which makes it difficult to judge effects without bias. 

Would  I be able to differentiate unusually high doses of LSD? Thats difficult  to say and a good point but at certain points of the trip I find that  most psychedelics produce quite a bit of delirium and confusion at high  doses. But that would be like asking someone if they remember what month  it is after a couple liters of whiskey....kind of useless..as its  essentially an "overdose"(more than needed) High doses of any  psychoactive are likely to render the subjects opinions on anything  rather useless... But also you must consider the complete experience  regardless of duration. Sure at some points , for example the peak of  psilocin and the peak of LSD their may be brief moments in which the  experience is extremely similar and nearly impossible to  differentiate... I find myself flip flopping about many things while  trippin. For example , "This is really strong"...."no its not ...this is  just right"..."no wait this is reeeeally too much"..."Nah....Im good  this is mellow"....its usually in retrospect I can form opinions and  compare and contrast the percieved experience and come to conclusions  about strength/qualitative eexperience etc.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

When you did your sublingual test how long did you hold it under your tougnue?

Because the first time I tested it I held it under my tougnue for a good 20 minutes before swallowing it.  That was a 100mcg trial.

From my 4 tests I can tell no difference between sublingual and oral. 

Now an empty stomach should yield different results in my experience with most drugs.....

But because of the widely varied results between 100 and 300 mcg on different subjects I to have to assume that metabolism plays a HUGE roll in the activity of 1P.....and from everything I've read here it sure does point to that factor making it a prodrug, because regular LSD does not have that variance.....most people get off pretty much across the board on the same dose


----------



## al-laddin

I think that 1p probably converts to lsd at different levels in different people ...i mean if 100ug is nearly inactive in you and in me the one sublingual dose I took (15 mins under the tongue...chewed , swallowed and spit the paper out) resulted in a near saturation level experience...I have done 500-700ug lsd an this felt about the same ....it felt like it could not get more intense......but I could be wrong ....I just can't accept that they are the se however


----------



## stanleyK

Ok for the sake of science, I'm ready to make blind test with 1p-lsd vs lsd. Please send me 10 tabs of each and I'll do the test


----------



## Peacephrog1972

It's hard for me to believe it's the same batch or something's up...cause even at 300 it wasn't overwhelming....I've tripped way harder off 2 tabs  of LSD


----------



## doppelgänger1

neurotic said:


> let's not forget though that LSD does have affinity for D2r which probably accounts for some inherent difference in effects. I think I remember of a paper from Nichols were ketanserin did not block all of the behavioural effects of LSD in mice, while haloperidol did.


I'm pretty sure it was the other way around.


----------



## Incunabula

Peacephrog1972 said:


> It's hard for me to believe it's the same batch or something's up...cause even at 300 it wasn't overwhelming....I've tripped way harder off 2 tabs  of LSD



Was it the premade "official" blotters with 1-P-LSD printed on them, some other blotter, or did you dose it yourself volumtrically from powder?

1-P-LSD should be a strong trip at 100 ug, and a quite overwhelming one at 300 ug. If you don't get any effects from 3 blotters, then I think it's most likely that your blotters were underdosed by mistake, by who ever laid them.

Demand is huge at the moment, mistakes are bound to happen during mass soaking of 1000s and 1000s of sheets. In my opinion, even two adjacent blotters on the same sheet could absorb quite different amounts, because remember, we are talking minute quantities here. 

Anyway, I really don't think there's enough proper data for a "metabolism theory". At this point, uneven dosing is a much more simple and likely answer to the mystery. 

Solution: Buy the powder, and dose it yourself.


----------



## al-laddin

Well that was my assumption when my gf and I tripped off 100ug this last time, faggot ...as I said it was near saturation point...we felt like it couldn't get much stronger and I had an experience that I've never had on any trip in my life ...I felt a pleasant warm sensation on my ajna chakra and then all the stereotypical CEVs stopped I saw light emitting from my center forehead ...this overwhelming bad trip/ confusion just stopped and I I felt calmness and clarity...white /silver rays of light coming off of everyone around me...and the atmosphere had this softness to it ...dream like I suppose...but totally lucid ...I no longer felt high...but as I said lucid and sober....I have never experienced this on any psychedelic but if I were to guess perhaps I had a DMT release and I would guess it's not likely this would happen from 100ug....anyway yes my first impression was that my dose was much bigger than 100ug ...perhaps a hotspot on the sheet...my gf and I took a tab each which were connected on the sheet....she said that she tripped way harder than she expected but maybe not quite as hard as I did


----------



## Peacephrog1972

They are printed with 1P on them

I've had friends get off really hard taking 1 1/2 off the same sheet
Full blown visuals auras around people....and lasted longer for them also

I got effects from 300.....2 hours into it I smoked a bit of hash and it got pretty strong, but nothing like al described


----------



## al-laddin

Well..peacephrog..I may be mistaken but couldnt you put it in a glass of water and in theory it will convert to LSD? Then just drink the water and voila? If not water maybe theres something that will rapidly convert it...so to bypass your enzyme/body chemistry issue


----------



## poonja

Why not dissolve in water and then plug for faster come up, reduced nausea and increased potency.


----------



## Incunabula

Peacephrog1972 said:


> They are printed with 1P on them
> 
> I've had friends get off really hard taking 1 1/2 off the same sheet
> Full blown visuals auras around people....and lasted longer for them also
> 
> I got effects from 300.....2 hours into it I smoked a bit of hash and it got pretty strong, but nothing like al described


Yeah, I see. That is strange. 

But in my opinion, two adjacent blotters on a sheet could easily contain a 50% difference or more, by mistake. So that your friends got off doesn't mean much. In the end, there's probably several factors at play, but I find it most likely that the main culprit is unevenly laid blotters. When your tolerance resets, you should try again 

I guess that some one who has extensive experience with dosing themselves and others, with liquid, volumetrically, could answer the question. And tell us if they're getting the same effects from the same dose - everytime.



serotonin2A said:


> I'm not saying there are NO differences between hallucinogens -- they are different drugs.  I am saying that it is pointless to try to figure out if 1P is a prodrug based on any perceived subjective differences because of how variable the effects of hallucinogens can be, and because people are notoriously bad at objectively evaluating those differences.  People can mistake one drug for another, and they may get qualitatively different effects from different doses or even from factors such as the color of a pill.  If the placebo effect works when someone is sober, can you imagine how much it will be amplified in someone after taking 100 mcg LSD?
> 
> There were several studies that looked at the differences between individual hallucinations.  Here is the one that I was specifically talking about.  Again, I'm not claiming that there are no differences, just that they are not apparently useful if you want to try to identify which drug you have taken:
> http://eywa.maps.org/w3pb/new/1967/1967_Abramson_1999_1.pdf



I just read that study, and I think I could conclude the exact opposite of it, than what they are. There's _only _six people in the study. At 150 different occasions they are administered "something" which is either LSD-25. psilocybin, methysergide, BOL, LMP, LAE. LEP, LME, MLD or placebo.

They are also studying cross tolerance, giving one of the inactive LSD analogs for a week, before administering LSD. Which indeed did produce tolerance.

Well, to the point. Looking at these tables, except for one guy, I actually think that the 5 of them are pretty good at descerning LSD, psilocybin and placebo from each other.  
Doses of the active psychedelics are pretty low. LSD doses ranging from 25 ug (barely above the official treshold of 20 ug) to 50 ug (which surely is a trip, but not a strong one). But the LSD dose given most often is 35 ug - that is not a strong dose. It just isn't.

Psilocybin is given mostly in either 3 mg or 6 mg doses.

My point is, the lower the dose the more difficult it is to discern different characteristics of that compound. I am sure I couldn't feel any difference either between 25-35 ug of LSD and 3-4 mg psilocybin. But with bigger dosages, I'm sure I could. All psychedelics appear the same at just above treshold, imo. Slight euphoria, slight color enhancement, giddiness and restlessness., or maybe a languid bodyfeeling - nothing more. Maybe some slight color sploches with closed eyes, what could become CEW's at higher doses.

So, of the 6 test persons one is completely hopeless at discerning LSD and psilocybin. It's funny, because I have a friend, and to him 2C-I and LSD is almost the same, while to me, they're worlds apart. Two very different experiences. It just leads me to the conclusion, that some people just aren't really open to the differences between psychedelics - either because they just don't think about it (notice it) or maybe because of how they are built, what do I know.

It's like the whole 4-aco-dmt vs 4-ho-dmt debate. Some people swear they are different, while others swears they're completely identical.

Add to that, the study is made in 1965, Even if they are said to be experienced participants, I think that is a relative concept back then, compared to people on here today, that have litteraly 1000s of trips under their belt, with many many different compounds.

This is from the summary of the study, notice the underscored part:

"Data from more than 150 experiments including placebo trials are presented. Although it was found that differences in the rates of action and in the duration of action were observed, the effects of the drugs, as measured by the questionnaire, were strikingly similar at their respective dosages just above the threshold level and at 2 to 3 times above these levels."

In my opinion, you can't conclude that drugs are similar, because of what somebody answers in a questionair. To draw any certain conclusions on the subjective differences between LSD and psilocybin, a better study than that is needed, surely.

And, I think that chalking any differences between different compounds up to placebo, is making something very complex into something very simple. And while placebo is very real, wine tasting, using your taste buds, and an all-encompasing psychedelic experience just can't be compared.

And just because studies have been made, that prooves that people can get better from placebo medicine, doesn't mean either that that study can be used directly to draw conclusions on psychedelic drugs and placebo.

All that said, it's not that I disagree very much with your last post, it's just that believing everything is down to placebo, is just as silly as completely discounting the placebo effect.

And as I've already said once, 1-P-LSD and LSD are so very very close, that I completely agree with you, that any differences that people are reporting in this thread are probably because of placebo or what ever.


----------



## neurotic

doppelgänger said:


> I'm pretty sure it was the other way around.



From this article

"By contrast, when LSD was injected 90 min before training (LSD90 rats) it produced a cue that was not fully blocked by 5-HT2A antagonists, but instead was significantly inhibited by haloperidol."

And then there is this other article: Further evidence that the delayed temporal dopaminergic effects of LSD are mediated by a mechanism different than the first temporal phase of action.

I'm not sure if the link is working on this last one though, i'm on my phone.


----------



## lamanogaucha

stanleyK said:


> Hardhead probably a bit but I think I not the only one to feel that 1p seems less potent than lsd. However it's difficult to compare because it's impossible to know how much lsd I have on a lsd tab but the general consensus is that there is between 70µ and 100µ on street tabs.
> 
> I use Piracetam as nootropic from time to time. No particular psychological issue, I'm a rather positive and stable person.
> 
> Yes nadh with lsd or 1p is wonderful (at the right time). Now I'm using nicotinamide riboside. It is better and it has a better bio-availability (nadh has to be taken on an empty stomach). If I take it when I'm peaking (around t+2h), 20 minutes later all the tension disappear and I'm extremely focused. For me the interesting part of the trip starts then.



Hey, I completely missed your response yesterday. It's interesting information. I'll look into NADH and NR. Cheers.


----------



## Img_9999

al-laddin said:


> I am  under the impression that a prodrug will metabolize into the active drug  and produce effects identical to the active drug that passes the BBB  with possibly minute differences in strength and length, but thats it.  With 1p there is more going on than that IME.




Actually, I find it very likely that 1P could provide a different subjective experience than LSD while still being only a prodrug of it. The pharmacokinetics and speed of absorption/administration of a drug can clearly affect its effect profile, specially with drugs that induce acute tolerance like most psychedelics seem to do. This is also why many drugs give qualitatively different experiences when consumed by different ROAs. Think of snorted cocaine vs freebase smoked cocaine, smoked 5-meo-mipt vs oral 5-meo-mipt, etc. in that cases only the speed of administration is what differs. And if a prodrug is being slowly decomposed into it's active form by first pass metabolism, then all the pharmacokinetics of the drug are distorted, which is logical to account for some small differences. Maybe something about its biotransformation make it less likely that the metabolite that accounts for the dopaminergic activity of LSD accumulates in the brain, which would explain what you are saying about the comedown ??


----------



## stanleyK

lamanogaucha said:


> Hey, I completely missed your response yesterday. It's interesting information. I'll look into NADH and NR. Cheers.


Let me know what's your experience, I'm interested.


----------



## Pagey

I've got 6 100ug tabs and am looking to have an extremely insightful and introspective trip this Sunday; need to figure out what I want with my life at the minute so I mean seriously introspective. I've got years and years of experience tripping - what dose would you recommend? I was thinking 150ug, would that be enough? Thanks 
My husband will be tripping alongside me and is also very experienced for what it's worth, but I want to focus on myself during this trip.


----------



## al-laddin

Img_9999 said:


> Actually, I find it very likely that 1P could provide a different subjective experience than LSD while still being only a prodrug of it. The pharmacokinetics and speed of absorption/administration of a drug can clearly affect its effect profile, specially with drugs that induce acute tolerance like most psychedelics seem to do. This is also why many drugs give qualitatively different experiences when consumed by different ROAs. Think of snorted cocaine vs freebase smoked cocaine, smoked 5-meo-mipt vs oral 5-meo-mipt, etc. in that cases only the speed of administration is what differs. And if a prodrug is being slowly decomposed into it's active form by first pass metabolism, then all the pharmacokinetics of the drug are distorted, which is logical to account for some small differences. Maybe something about its biotransformation make it less likely that the metabolite that accounts for the dopaminergic activity of LSD accumulates in the brain, which would explain what you are saying about the comedown ??




yes Ive considered this before as well....I noticed alot of people have experienced what I have with 1p as well...that the fractal hologram-esque OEVs and CEVs never fully develop like with the classic.....even on this really high intensity trip this was the case....however visually it was still very interesting....it had stronger effects on dimensional/spacial distortion...and scene splicing....If anyones seen the film "Interstellar" it reminded me of the last thirty or so mins of it...portions of my field of vision would multiply and repeat as if I was standing between two mirrors ....the world appeared to bow and concave...things like that...but not much laser/hologram fractal visual overlay...very interesting stuff!

Im not sure what the point of this post was in response to yours....but I do agree that it could be a prodrug....It just seemed like general consensus was "Its just a prodrug....theres nothing new here" ...and my argument is "..I dont care what it is...theres certainly something novel going on"


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Boupstarnm said:


> I tried out 3 100ug tabs of 1-P LSD last night. I dropped 2 tabs, then a 3rd an hour later. I spit out the third as at 1 hour in I was tripping way too hard to put into words.
> 
> The "Party Boys" picked me up and took me on the Dream Riviera, we coasted around the karma machine with all our astral buddies until we were ripped into the fabric of reality. I was nothing more than color and energy being pulled apart and redistributed, ripping and flowing through the karma machine. I became God looking at itself. Looping over and over. Why God creates people, to experience itself. I met the watchers. The beautiful African type deities that view the fabric between the manifestation of God's Love. The space between God manifesting it's love between itself.
> 
> I went around the Karma machine laughing and realizing that all my stupid mistakes are the same types of stupid mistakes my Dad made. I see how my mistakes caused the suffering of other people. How my projection of reality could be "perfect" but sometimes it's more fun to throw objects at people, slow down time and flick droplets of water at people who were jerks to me. At least that's what I realized about my pre-trip situation. Seeing the future, astral traveling, knowing how time and space will unfold...fuck, sometimes it's just fun to be a jackass and savor the moment.
> 
> "At this point you're probably wondering why you're hearing voices and taking LSD...you created this entire scenario in your dream...whatever you want...whatever you mean...your entire life was already lived in your dream"
> 
> I made peace with some of my choices and found my inner self. My true guide towards peace and love.
> 
> This was THE MOST immersive, introspective, visual lysergimide trip I have ever had. I left my body. I saw people doing the most grotesque scenes of sex and humor I had ever scene. There were spirits, watchers, alien types, neon tubing and family members teaching me the entire time (much like life and much like dreaming).
> 
> 300ug would have been way too much. I would put the dose at around 250ug and I spent most of the trip naked under the blankets in a dark room.
> 
> Treat this one with respect, it will knock your socks off in the best way possible.
> 
> Matt Parker and Trey Stone say hello.



I can not agree more with your asessment. It seems like if the enzymes are right, this compound is able to do everything LSD can and maybe (since so much is subjective, the debate will continue) more.

All I know is that literally none of the other research lysergamides gave me anything close to the complete rapture of being and LITERALLY CRAZIER THAN NN-DMT visuals that this drug is capable of bringing out, and even when there was difficulty, there was a subdued softness there rather than the cold razor edge of LSD classic, like using a pair of safety scissors to cut paper instead of an exacto knife, only instead of paper, it's the fabric of reality.

Such beauty and profoundly good and positive change. This compound has helped friends with opiate problems, friends with relationship issues, and just so much fear has been confronted and neutralized.

The therapeutic potential is staggering.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

serotonin2A said:


> They did use standard doses -- the most common dose of LSD in those studies was 50 mcg and that is approximately equivalent to what a square of blotter paper contains. It is certainly not a threshold dose (25-30 mcg) nor a very high dose.
> 
> https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_article1.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> So if LSD crystal is typically 62% pure, then when people aim for 100 mcg blotter squares, you are effectively going to only get 62 mcg LSD.  But most people who lay sheets probably aim for lower then 100 mcg/dose to conserve LSD, so the DEA's estimate of 50 ug/dose may not be too far off.  In any event, the studies were using what is effectively a standard dose of LSD.



Actually, I have known two individuals who laid sheets, one using lavender fluff, the other I can't remember the name, but the name reminded me of glassine pointy crystals, which the material it's self did not resemble at all.

In any case, both individuals laid their blotters so that it seemed to me they would have been about twice as strong as intended.  Originally I had come to the conlusion it was because some of the material remained on the tray after evaporation, which a later experience I had licking a tray confirmed, but it still did not seem to jive and I figured I must have been missing something.

Now I know what it was, apparently the 'pure crystal' was in no way shape or form actually worthy of that eponymous moniker.


----------



## zombywoof

I have a  quick question. My daughter has a friend who suffers terribly from cluster headaches and i have read a few things about low dose l.s.d. helping a lot of sufferers. I am thinking about giving one of my blotters pf 1p-lsd cut into four, so hopefully she would not be too psychedelisized. has anyone any info or experience on this subject. Any help will be gratefully received.

ps she sometimes smokes cannabis for this but finds it only helps a little but says its better than the oxygen treatment she gets.


----------



## Img_9999

zombywoof said:


> I have a  quick question. My daughter has a friend who suffers terribly from cluster headaches and i have read a few things about low dose l.s.d. helping a lot of sufferers. I am thinking about giving one of my blotters pf 1p-lsd cut into four, so hopefully she would not be too psychedelisized. has anyone any info or experience on this subject. Any help will be gratefully received.
> 
> ps she sometimes smokes cannabis for this but finds it only helps a little but says its better than the oxygen treatment she gets.



Yeah, I think it should work. The vasoconstrictive properties of ergotamine derivatives (Including LSD) seem to redirect blood flow to ischemic part of the brains, which are believed to cause cluster migraines. So some of this derivatives are actually used as a treatment for acute symptoms of migraine ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ergoline ). Apparently LSD causes less side effects than some of the others currently being used, and there's a group researching the usefulness of a non psychoactive derivative of LSD for this use ( http://cep.sagepub.com/content/30/9/1140.extract ). 

So, it very likely than 1P-LSD would also serve this purpose, but only for the acute symptoms. Obviously it MUST be a low dose, I reckon it wouldnt be very fun to trip balls while having a foreheadtearing headache.


----------



## zombywoof

thank you for that . yes i did a lot of reading up on it and you are right i dont want her tripping. Maybe i should even cut it up more but i dont think 25ug would be an awful lot and i do wonder how evenly blotters are dosed and how much would actually be in each piece.


----------



## d00fy

i took 1blot yesterday at 4:30pm, the cleanest come up, the cleanest come down, i dont think i ever want to go near street gels or street @c!d ever again. The Laser colors, and I had Transformers age of extinction playing , watched some Adult Swim channel "Rick and Morty" super crazy. The crisp HD QUALITY coming out was more than i can handle, no waves of tired and than awesome. It was just clean and alert, focus. I also did allot of art last night , pretty awesome what i drew but whatever..my headaches have gotten better to i noticed, not so many migraines.. but i like this better because i do not feel fried in the head, it so clean!!! why cant it be like this everyday without having to take something ! 


I think we should keep this product on the down low, its something spectacular.....


----------



## perpetualdawn

zombywoof said:


> thank you for that . yes i did a lot of reading up on it and you are right i dont want her tripping. Maybe i should even cut it up more but i dont think 25ug would be an awful lot and i do wonder how evenly blotters are dosed and how much would actually be in each piece.



I think you should cut it up even more for starting out if you don't want her to trip. I find 1/4 of a standard blotter of "street" LSD to be trippy, and this 1P is meant to be stronger than average street blotter, so if she's at all sensitive to this stuff, 1/4 could be too much?


----------



## Sourtulip

^^

I agree. I cut one of the 1P blotters into 4 and took the largest one (my quess would be 30% of the blotter) and the result was a threshold trip. 
I was able to feel when the effects came on and when the come down started and I was aware that I had taken a psychedelic drug for 10-12 hours.
It should be noted that I'm pretty sensitive to most drugs though but still. I would start with 1/10 of a blotter for this purpose and increase slowly if needed.


----------



## zombywoof

thanks for the input and  that is what i will do and only let her have a sliver of it


----------



## Img_9999

I would say try an eighth. Please tell us if it worked ! It would be interesting info. My mother also suffers from terrible, invalidating migraines, and I have though of offering LSD to her.


----------



## sean107

I used to give my ex-gf LSD, mushrooms, 4-AcO-DMT, and 4-AcO-MET for her severe migraine she's had for over a year straight. LSD worked the best I think and you only need threshold levels for it to work. 20ug-25ug should be enough. .3g-.5g of mushrooms would work as well


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

This crap is sold way too expensive. LSZ and AL-LAD had high prices but not too high.

Will never bother, as long as I can get a sheet of LSD from the same source since 16 years now for something a sheet, more expensive than in the 90's but duh.


----------



## zombywoof

Img_9999 said:


> I would say try an eighth. Please tell us if it worked ! It would be interesting info. My mother also suffers from terrible, invalidating migraines, and I have though of offering LSD to her.



I will do but wont be  for a while yet


----------



## Peacephrog1972

The real oblivion....maybe your Lcky but street acid has went up 10 times since the 90's.....

From what I've seen this is competively priced with street acid


----------



## lamanogaucha

Twelve days ago, 100ug yielded a medium-strength +++. That was my latest trip. Tonight -- I'm two hours into it -- I barely feel +. Set and setting are the same, the location is the same, diet is the same, the time of my "last meal" is the same, vitamin supplementation is the same, sleep is the same, time of ingestion is the same... Everything is the same, but there's barely any activity today. Either these blotters were prepared very sloppily, or there is something going on with the way 1P-LSD metabolizes.

I'll report back in a few hours to let you guys know if tonight was a dud, or if the freakin' substance lit up late. I'm kind of pissed off right now, to be honest.


----------



## zombywoof

How long was your intervals between trips last time.There is no way 12 days is enough for me but i dont think that would cause that big a drop in potency are they off same strip or even same vendor.


----------



## lamanogaucha

Two or three weeks...

With lysergamides, I'm good after ten days. With the rest, I'm ready to go after 5-7.


----------



## zombywoof

I have only used one vendor apart from when i went for the 150ug pellets and i cant say i have found any difference in any of my blotters  apart from the first one as i was sent out them to test them before they went on sale and that was just not knowing what to expect.

p.s I did think that with the lsz blotters though one trip was never the same as the next


----------



## lamanogaucha

Well, it's developed to a definite +, but I very much doubt that this will go beyond ++, if it even gets there. I'm already at just past T+2.5 hours.

Lately, some people have reported very different levels of intoxication from one tab. At first, I found that suspect, but now, I'm starting to reassess my original impression. What really concerns me about this is not so much that tonight might turn into "fuck all", but that I might end up playing dominoes with God on some other occasion from supposedly the same dose. That happened to Al, so it's worth watching for, based on what's *not happening* to me right now.


----------



## zombywoof

Actually you could be right.. My first al-lad experience blew me away at only 150ug but never got near that again even when doubling up but i put that down to not having a proper trip since my last acid trips over twenty years ago.


----------



## lamanogaucha

The thing is that AL-LAD has always been consistent for me. Ditto re. LSZ. I'm not sure about what to make of this. One thing is certain: I hate being neither here or there. Ugh. It's still fairly enjoyable, though... The things that we do for science. I'll come back in a few hours, so that this doesn't turn into a live report. Have a good one, Don Zomby.


----------



## zombywoof

hope you do have a good one and check out the music appreciation on it that is where i gauge my enjoyment of my trips


----------



## lamanogaucha

Excellent idea. Will do. I just got a book with Heinrich Schutz's letters. He was an early-baroque composer from Germany, so I'll spin some of his music while I read. Cheers for the suggestion, brother. Ciao.


----------



## Incunabula

It's not really my intention to bad mouth any vendors, but just before SOS got closed down there was a guy on SOS who reported that he almost didn't get any effects at all, from SIX of the "official" 1-P-LSD blotters (the white ones with  1-P-LSD written on them)

Now I obvously don't know if it's true, and the guy never got to explain properly before SOS unfortunately got shut down. But it makes one wonder what is going on...?


----------



## lamanogaucha

I'm chucking it to an extremely slow comeup this time around... It's a medium-strength +++, as expected... More later.


----------



## Samulson

Back quite a few months ago I tried my first 1P blotter, official printing etc. It launched me into hyperspace, surfing the astral winds.
Previous to that, I had been doing single blotters every month or so, from a 17 year old stash of acid, with the expected and familiar results.
Subsequent trips of 1P at the same dose from the same 10 strip have been nowhere nearly as strong.
There is something going on with 1P aside from set and setting methinks.
What that might be though, I have not enough knowledge to speculate on.


----------



## lamanogaucha

Hmmm... So it did develop to its expected +++, but very, very late. The proper onset didn't even begin until T+3.5. That's odd, considering that this test was in all other respects exactly the same as the one before. That earlier test took me to the desired +++ in about two hours. I'm *really* curious now about how this gizmo metabolizes...

Alright, so I'm starting to glide down and the ride is very smooth. Meanwhile, the cicadas hanging around the trees in front of my house are being so loud with their mating calls that I can't listen to music anymore... I guess that I'll switch to Alex Jones and drink my iced coffee. I'll catch you guys later.


----------



## Incunabula

lamanogaucha. Great it did work for you in the end  it does indeed sound like it's got something to do with metabolism. But to be fair, I have had that happen to me too with "regular" LSD as well.

It's wierd.


----------



## MetalMadhouse

I had an intense experience with my first single tab of 1P as well. It was my first major psychedelic experiment, with crystal clear CEV's and OEV's. Not that I'm very experienced, but I'd say it was verging on a ++++ 

Subsequent tests with 1 and 1 1/2 tabs with a two week break (roughly) yielded much weaker effects. I feel like the headspace and mental aspects recovered fully, but the visuals did seem to be lacking clarity and variety. It's as though the visuals aren't actually there clearly, but you only think you can see them instead. I chalked this up to not leaving enough time to recover and not increasing the dose. 

Perhaps the slow metabolism of 1P affects the tolerance more than the parent compound? Like, If some residual 1P is left behind after the trip or something. People generally recommend a 3 week break minmum with the big daddy anyways. 

It's probably just over use, but it'd be interesting to see if other people are struggling with getting back to the same point they reached easily before.


----------



## al-laddin

Well my peers and I have found this chem ODD indeed....As metalmadhouse stated above , I too have had several experiments at varying dosages with 1p .(Up to 200ug) All of them yeilded great results....all of them strong powerful and potent experiences. Even 50ug had an interesting and somewhat complete experience, albeit subdued. But out of nowhere I have one of my top 5 most powerful psychedelic experiences off of 1 tab? It was as on par with my 500-700ug acid experience, my 3.5 grams penis envy experience(I rarely go over 2 grams)...and several other trips which made it to my top five in sheer life changing intensity. 

This just doesnt add up...unless the most obvious answer is the correct answer to this......uneven tabs.


----------



## d00fy

1blot was to extreme for me. next time i will do half


----------



## AmoebicMagician

al-laddin said:


> Well my peers and I have found this chem ODD indeed....As metalmadhouse stated above , I too have had several experiments at varying dosages with 1p .(Up to 200ug) All of them yeilded great results....all of them strong powerful and potent experiences. Even 50ug had an interesting and somewhat complete experience, albeit subdued. But out of nowhere I have one of my top 5 most powerful psychedelic experiences off of 1 tab? It was as on par with my 500-700ug acid experience, my 3.5 grams penis envy experience(I rarely go over 2 grams)...and several other trips which made it to my top five in sheer life changing intensity.
> 
> This just doesnt add up...unless the most obvious answer is the correct answer to this......uneven tabs.



 The fact that there are a multitude of people experiencing NO effects while on MAOIs leads me to believe this is not inconsistent dosing, but rather a question of metabolism.

Also factor in the fact that under DETAILED inspection with strong black light, jewelers loupe, magnifying glass, and yes, even microscope at 32x magnification, these blotters, at least the ones that I have PERSONALLY seen inciting varying levels of psychedelia from similar or completely consistent (supposed) dosages, appear to be COMPLETELY uniformly laid.

I have seen unevenly laid blotters and hot spots, although it can sometimes be subtle, the signs are always there, with evidence of how the compound was applied when looking at several hits grouped together, seeing the outlines of the water mark where it was applied.  Sometimes the 'edge' of the absorption spot will have a stronger fluorescing border where concentrations can be higher- these appear to have been professionally and evenly laid.


----------



## Incunabula

@AmoebicMagician

I don't doubt the blotters are proffesionally and _generally_ evenly laid - that still doesn't mean that _a few_ sheets could be unevenly laid by accident, especially if production is under pressure. 

That you inspected one or two sheets and found them evenly laid, can't be used to conclude that there doesn't exist any sheets at all with hotspots. You can only use it to conclude, as you say, that they are proffesionally laid.

Anyway, isn't it possible that both theories could be at play at the same time? 

Something like Al-laddins 500-700 ug experience from a single blotter could be due to a hotspot, _as well_ as his metabolism that day. You honestly can't rule that out by looking at _your own_ blotters with a microscope. While other cases of people getting inconsistent effects from the same sheet could still be solely down to metabolism.

I don't think we can conclude anything,


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Well I have to say that for ME my blotters have been consistent....nothing out of the ordinary has happened other than it for sure takes more product to get me high than regular Lucy 

Wish I could talk with all the people I have shared with....out of 8 people who have done it I've only had the chance to converse with 4 of them since the trip

And 1 of them who has done it twice with me has had the same results as me,...the other 3 have had MUCH stronger experiences off less product


----------



## Just A Guy

I used 25ug (1/4 slivers) for two consecutive days and experienced decent effects (enough to produce eye dilation, and even pattern morphing). It was intriguing to watch my left pupil remain still while my right expanded and retracted, and the bottom edge kind of rippled around as I looked inward (so to speak).


----------



## d00fy

has anyone felt the need to wait more than 14days for the next dose? how did everyone feel the next day? how many days did you take off work to get back to normal,

i took mine last week, thankfully i had the following 2days off, the effects were still noticeable the next day all through the day.... (i had a family member comment on my appearance, "your face looks slugglish" ) so i feel like there was much energy running to my body, and power. I think i could wait a good couple months, and next time i will prob split the dose in half, i was feeling the effects for more than 15hours....


----------



## stanleyK

If you do it regularly wait at least 2 weeks. If you do it occasionally one week is fine. This is more lsd rules tho.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Fagott said:


> @AmoebicMagician
> 
> I don't doubt the blotters are proffesionally and _generally_ evenly laid - that still doesn't mean that _a few_ sheets could be unevenly laid by accident, especially if production is under pressure.
> 
> That you inspected one or two sheets and found them evenly laid, can't be used to conclude that there doesn't exist any sheets at all with hotspots. You can only use it to conclude, as you say, that they are proffesionally laid.
> 
> Anyway, isn't it possible that both theories could be at play at the same time?
> 
> Something like Al-laddins 500-700 ug experience from a single blotter could be due to a hotspot, _as well_ as his metabolism that day. You honestly can't rule that out by looking at _your own_ blotters with a microscope. While other cases of people getting inconsistent effects from the same sheet could still be solely down to metabolism.
> 
> I don't think we can conclude anything,



You are missing my point, not only are all the sheets I have inspected been evenly laid, but the reason I pulled out the microscope was because of the fact that one of the sheets in question had produced WILDLY varying amounts of potency.

After literally having one of the most, and this is not hyperbole, out of this world and completely leave-reality-behind trips from 1 and 1/2 blotters when previously consuming four left me with so-so effects, as well as the fact that sometimes the compound seems to follow the rules of regular lysergamide tolerance, and sometimes it does not, led me to want to see if there was any kind of clues pointing to hot spots.

So, it's not like I just grabbed some random sheets and checked them, although I did in fact check all of the ones not in mylar sealed airtight, which is frankly, not a statistically insignificant portion, considering there are QUITE a number of them, and procured from differing vendors from different production runs at different times.

To be precise, I first and foremost, literally with a microscope inspected the sheets that I had bona fide proof were exhibiting the anomalous properties we are discussing here, and in EVERY CASE, the blotters have been consistently laid, which means that we have an incredibly strong indicator that evenly laid and properly dosed blotters are causing massively differing amounts of psychedelia.

Sure, there are probably a few sheets out there that may be slightly unevenly laid, especially when talking about the volume we are seeing here, but the fact remains that in literally every single case where there have been either disproportionately weak or strong reactions to a in theory well calculated dose, when I have been able to inspect the sheet, it has been METICULOUSLY professionally laid and completely even.


----------



## perpetualdawn

AmoebicMagician said:


> So, it's not like I just grabbed some random sheets and checked them, although I did in fact check all of the ones not in mylar sealed airtight, which is frankly, not a statistically insignificant portion, considering there are QUITE a number of them, and procured from differing vendors from different production runs at different times.



Wow you must have a lot!


----------



## Just A Guy

I've noted that eating soon after ingesting 1P-LSD has elevated my body high, eye dilation, and general psychedelia. A potent substance, fo' sho'. Alas, I finished my supply yesterday. But it was a pleasant series of trials. I'm happy to have experienced them.


----------



## stanleyK

Just A Guy said:


> I've noted that eating soon after ingesting 1P-LSD has elevated my body high, eye dilation, and general psychedelia. A potent substance, fo' sho'. Alas, I finished my supply yesterday. But it was a pleasant series of trials. I'm happy to have experienced them.


I had a similar experience but this substance having an hazardous potency it is difficult to make conclusion.


----------



## zn13bt

I tried a 100ug blotter this past weekend. About a half hour into it I first noticed some body tingles, and then mild nausea. Then I ate a sandwich and it suddenly got a lot stronger after that, more than I was expecting. I spent the next couple hours stuck in existential thought-loops about my dead-end job and how I'm going nowhere in life, eventually I got some relief from this by taking 30mg of MXE, and then an hour later another 30mg. Then the trip smoothed out into a much calmer mental space, although I didn't really resolve any of the issues that came up before. The visuals were there but not that prominent, this was more of a mental trip. It lasted longer than I thought it would, I was still seeing visuals 14 hours after dropping and had trouble getting to sleep. I was pretty drained the next day, but I'm feeling better today though. I think if I do this again I'll only take half or 3/4 of a blotter.


----------



## al-laddin

Yeah this must be based on what the 1p reacts with in the body once consumed....what a crazy substance ...has anyone noticed when u have had a strong reaction to it, it doesn't behave like classic LSD but seems to take on a different character? It seemed as if my lower potency experiences were quite similar to the classic but wen I had that super potent reaction it was a whole different world of effects

I forgot to mention that I met with a friend at a party a few months back (a real acid head) who regularly and irresponsibly will consume 4 blotters of any alleged acid he gets his hands on around town ...he got a couple hits of 1p from a mutual friend and actually decided to drop that night when I showed up....he offered me one and I said no....anyway this time he was hoping for a party dose and only took one ....needless to say within two hours he was on the floor babbling incoherently...he told me that he "blacked out " at one point due to confusion and intensity....he had had a few ales within the time frame of dosing(6 or so max) but that's all I can think of directly relating to that. Anyway this is saying a lot for someone that eats acid at the level as this guy does


----------



## Just A Guy

Well, as I mentioned once before, this substance works an awful lot like 25i-NBOH did for me, only the body high is less euphoric with 1P-LSD. I should reiterate that I loved 25i-NBOH. The duration is about the same, as is the come-up, peak, and landing. AL-LAD at 450ug was still the more exciting and fascinating experience, and I had a bit more excitement with the spazzery of 25i-NBOH thinking, but 1P-LSD offers a really nice balance, in a tasteless, easy to ingest form.


----------



## tazer floyd

Had my first unpleasant experience with 1p-LSD this Friday. Went a bit too overboard on cannabis (I suppose), got a bunch of really intense and painful psychosomatic sensations that totally killed the trip (and almost drove me psychotic). The sensations haven't /fully/ gone away since then, either. 200mics - the first few hours were fantastic. So colorful and fractally and happy.


----------



## al-laddin

Don't worry it should pass ...sometimes it can take weeks but that sounds like a type of PTSD symptom....similar to a tactile hppd...I've heard of this happening..I would stay away from the weed...especially .if cannabis causes the sensations to become more prominent ...


----------



## Sourtulip

tazer floyd said:


> Had my first unpleasant experience with 1p-LSD this Friday. Went a bit too overboard on cannabis (I suppose), got a bunch of really intense and painful psychosomatic sensations that totally killed the trip (and almost drove me psychotic). The sensations haven't /fully/ gone away since then, either. 200mics - the first few hours were fantastic. So colorful and fractally and happy.




I'm very interested in hearing more about what these sensations consisted of, if you would like to elaborate? If not, then I'm sure you have your reasons and I shall bother you no more my good sir. At any rate, I'm sorry to hear that you've had a difficult experience and hope that you'll make a complete recovery soon.


----------



## marley g

[video=vimeo;55895321]https://vimeo.com/55895321[/video]


----------



## tazer floyd

Sourtulip said:


> I'm very interested in hearing more about what these sensations consisted of, if you would like to elaborate? If not, then I'm sure you have your reasons and I shall bother you no more my good sir. At any rate, I'm sorry to hear that you've had a difficult experience and hope that you'll make a complete recovery soon.


Oh, it's no issue. Actually, I feel pretty awesome (at least mentally). I had actually expected to wake up miserable and nervous after the experience, but I woke up feeling pretty great. The sensations are mostly gone now, can be really resolved by a twitch or flex.

The sensations were mainly focused on vulnerable parts of my body. Namely where veins are - my wrists, all along my arms (especially the inside elbow area), the sides of my neck. I shouldn't've said 'painful' - more REALLY discomforting and such.  They started as a more and more intense buzzing in my body - I figured it was some audio-tactile synthesthesia from the droney music my friends and I were listening to, so I just dealt with it until we changed music, but then it didn't go away. Felt like my veins and nerves were being pulled away from my body. I felt 'zaps' through my nerves and veins - not like brain zaps, just bursts of discomfort flowing through them. My eyes had strange pressures - pushing in, pulling out, things going through them. Not painful, again, but not pleasant in any sense. I felt like I was going to snap and rip out my teeth and eyes. Also, you know that flanging noise sound some hallucinate? There were sensations that I can only describe as a tactile version of that sound. A lot of the trip is blurry, and I know there was way more than this, but this is the stuff I remember most. I just won't forget the vivid mental imagery of what would happen were I to flip out.


----------



## al-laddin

Sounds like vasoconstriction + tactile trippiness.


----------



## tazer floyd

Yeah, I was thinking it was vasoconstriction for a bit, but I've never ever had it that strong. Even with 2mg of 25i-NBOMe my body was far more comfortable. Not to mention the sensations in my eyes (which I do get from smoking too much cannabis) and teeth. It was legitimately debilitating. Hope it never happens again - I do not want to swear off tripping!


----------



## Thomas Davie

I've taken 1P-LSD on the following dates/doses and think I can say something about tolerance

July 3 - 25 ug; light sensitivity, color shifting. Can eat easily. Mood improvement, Up for a total of 23 hours. Can't sleep for 11 hours after dropping. 

July 10 - 75 ug; light sensitivity, color shifting, A bit of the chills, pattern perception completey fluid. Up for a total of  22 1/2 hours. Can eat easily. Can't sleep for 10 hours after dropping.

July 17 - 100 ug; as above, plus seeing objects melt, moments of eternity and watching the air freeze solid, Music sounded...odd. I can't listen to Pink Floyd 'Wish You Were Here' for a while. Coordination completely shot. Up for ~21 hours, Slept  11 hours after dropping

July 24 - 100 ug; ; light sensitivity, color shifting, felt no different than the first 75 ug trip on the 10th. OEV's were mild in comparison to the 17th. Up for a total of 22 hours. Slept fitfully 8 hours after dropping. Music sounded better, but food didn't taste quote so good.

Over 4 trips, one week after the other, I think that the visuals have gotten slightly weaker. but curiosity. sense of wonder and CEV's have increased slightly. Hunger has never been impaired, Chills and body shaking have increased, but not to an alarming level. Muscle clenching was annoying on the second 100 ug trip. Haven't had a headache in 3 weeks (don't have many). Mood quite elevated. I don't think I would have been incapable of social interaction. 

I think, for myself....it's going to take ~ 2 weeks for a complete reset. I think with no tolerance a 150 ug trip would be perfect.

Tom


----------



## d00fy

100ug was enough to last me from 4:30pm to 1am, than i closed my eyes for 5hours or so, woke up feeling great, still had the feeling going.

with the person above that experienced the pain during his trip, i can relate, but also if your in a state with high humidity and rain, and you have had previous injuries to your bones, your definitely gonna feel those aches. I have dealt with it to.


----------



## Samulson

Thomas Davie said:


> I've taken 1P-LSD on the following dates/doses and think I can say something about tolerance
> 
> July 3 - 25 ug; light sensitivity, color shifting. Can eat easily. Mood improvement, Up for a total of 23 hours. Can't sleep for 11 hours after dropping.
> 
> July 10 - 75 ug; light sensitivity, color shifting, A bit of the chills, pattern perception completey fluid. Up for a total of  22 1/2 hours. Can eat easily. Can't sleep for 10 hours after dropping.
> 
> July 17 - 100 ug; as above, plus seeing objects melt, moments of eternity and watching the air freeze solid, Music sounded...odd. I can't listen to Pink Floyd 'Wish You Were Here' for a while. Coordination completely shot. Up for ~21 hours, Slept  11 hours after dropping
> 
> July 24 - 100 ug; ; light sensitivity, color shifting, felt no different than the first 75 ug trip on the 10th. OEV's were mild in comparison to the 17th. Up for a total of 22 hours. Slept fitfully 8 hours after dropping. Music sounded better, but food didn't taste quote so good.
> 
> Over 4 trips, one week after the other, I think that the visuals have gotten slightly weaker. but curiosity. sense of wonder and CEV's have increased slightly. Hunger has never been impaired, Chills and body shaking have increased, but not to an alarming level. Muscle clenching was annoying on the second 100 ug trip. Haven't had a headache in 3 weeks (don't have many). Mood quite elevated. I don't think I would have been incapable of social interaction.
> 
> I think, for myself....it's going to take ~ 2 weeks for a complete reset. I think with no tolerance a 150 ug trip would be perfect.
> 
> Tom


I have also found there to be considerable amount of leg shaking with 1P, on the initial come up. Generally I either just go with it and let all the muscles tense up completely, then relax, repeating until it passes. Or get up and move around and dance for a bit. This is not something that I experience with LSD at all.

On my last trip with 100ug of 1P and 150ug of AL-LAD, this shaking effect was especially noticeable and strong, although it did not last long. Also found there to be quite a distinct autumn sun/orangey tint to the visuals with this combination.


----------



## Toltec

Where you shaking your leg consciously, to keep blood flow moving or was your leg just shaking on it's own? 
I don't, and have not experience this effect at all....  there is no body load in my experience...


----------



## perpetualdawn

Thomas Davie said:


> I've taken 1P-LSD on the following dates/doses and think I can say something about tolerance
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I think, for myself....it's going to take ~ 2 weeks for a complete reset. I think with no tolerance a 150 ug trip would be perfect.
> 
> Tom



Great information Tom, thank you.


----------



## al-laddin

I was shaking horribly off my last 100ug trip...the really intense one I've been discussing ....it was some of the worst convulsing I've experienced but the trip I was having allowed me to not pay much attention to it. The intensity overshadowed this


----------



## Thomas Davie

al-laddin said:


> I was shaking horribly off my last 100ug trip...the really intense one I've been discussing ....it was some of the worst convulsing I've experienced but the trip I was having allowed me to not pay much attention to it. The intensity overshadowed this



The shaking that happened could very well have been because I was focused on not having this happen (if that makes any sense at all). If I concentrated hard enough, I could stop the shaking. Distracting myself with a favourite movie helped greatly. 

There's also the very real possibility that it is because I had the air conditioning set very low. Overall though, the shaking ws not worrisome. Tomorrow I'll try at a different dose and see what happens.

Tom


----------



## Samulson

Toltec said:


> Where you shaking your leg consciously, to keep blood flow moving or was your leg just shaking on it's own?
> I don't, and have not experience this effect at all....  there is no body load in my experience...



In my case the shaking was involuntary, it didn't last long, would start off fairly subtly, then build to the point where my legs were literally vibrating.
I would not call it body load really, the electric energy feeling that I get from LSD is more what I would consider a body load to be.
Thought it might be worth mentioning though, as the only time I have experienced this has been on 1P and 1P and AL-LAD.


----------



## al-laddin

This was another point I've been forgetting to address....the body load increases for me with higher doses of lsd ....the shaking I experiencd this time around was worse than or at least on par with any of the highest doses of lsd I've taken..


----------



## MetalMadhouse

Yeah I've experienced the leg twitches several times on the come-up, regardless of what temperature it is. I thought it might have just been a thing unique to me or something. It's never normally much of a problem, as it subsides in like 5-10 minutes for me.


----------



## Seph

So this leg shaking thing , is it like electric through your legs or just them moving . If it's the latter I experience that on normal LSD so it could be down to the purity of the compound , but then again I've limited LSD experience . Could this be a possible result of 1p's ease to pass bbb (and who's to say it can't pass into all regions of the body more easily than LSD , maybe if LSD passed through the same barriers as easily as 1p then leg shaking may occur


----------



## weirdling

I've experienced leg tremors on LSD as well as AL-LAD. I've only ever tripped on 1P-LSD once, no leg shaking occurred. I really don't think that 1P-LSD has any special propensity for giving your legs the trembles. It's a lysergamide thing, at the very least. If not psychs in general.

While I'm at it, I'll also add that in my opinion, tremors experienced while tripping are a psycho-somatic thing of sorts. As we go through our lives, we accumulate quite a lot of tension and strife in our unconscious. Things like pent-up frustrations, self-image issues, various fears, residues of conflicts with other people or other ugly situations that we get involved in - all of this stuff is stored in the fabric of our bodies.

A psychedelic experience represents an opening, and these things want out. Sometimes, this can happen in a quite dramatic fashion, especially if you don't do anything about this issue in your day-to-day life - what I mean by that is practicing techniques that allow you to release these tensions while you are perfectly sober (at least from the chemical standpoint).


I'll also preemptively counter my own argument and say that all of the above is bullshit, and it's really just receptors being slapped around by the chemical, sending out electrical impulses like mischievous imps, activating muscles willy-nilly, making us shake like rag dolls in the hands of a petulant child.


----------



## zombywoof

I havent got them on 1p-lsd yet but with amt i had to actually hold my leg down to stop it shaking


----------



## Img_9999

weirdling said:


> While I'm at it, I'll also add that in my opinion, tremors experienced while tripping are a psycho-somatic thing of sorts. As we go through our lives, we accumulate quite a lot of tension and strife in our unconscious. Things like pent-up frustrations, self-image issues, various fears, residues of conflicts with other people or other ugly situations that we get involved in - all of this stuff is stored in the fabric of our bodies.
> 
> A psychedelic experience represents an opening, and these things want out. Sometimes, this can happen in a quite dramatic fashion, especially if you don't do anything about this issue in your day-to-day life - what I mean by that is practicing techniques that allow you to release these tensions while you are perfectly sober (at least from the chemical standpoint).


I actuallly agree with this. Or at least it is consistent with my experience. Once I dosed 4-HO-MiPT after a particularly stressful week, and I found my entire body to be shaking uncontrollably, and it was a rather low dose (13 mg ). I think the somatization of tension and stress is a very real thing, and it's not crazy to think that in psychedelically induced states where the subconscious is a lot freer than in sober life they kind of manifest themselves.


----------



## AmoebicMagician

weirdling said:


> I've experienced leg tremors on LSD as well as AL-LAD. I've only ever tripped on 1P-LSD once, no leg shaking occurred. I really don't think that 1P-LSD has any special propensity for giving your legs the trembles. It's a lysergamide thing, at the very least. If not psychs in general.
> 
> While I'm at it, I'll also add that in my opinion, tremors experienced while tripping are a psycho-somatic thing of sorts. As we go through our lives, we accumulate quite a lot of tension and strife in our unconscious. Things like pent-up frustrations, self-image issues, various fears, residues of conflicts with other people or other ugly situations that we get involved in - all of this stuff is stored in the fabric of our bodies.
> 
> A psychedelic experience represents an opening, and these things want out. Sometimes, this can happen in a quite dramatic fashion, especially if you don't do anything about this issue in your day-to-day life - what I mean by that is practicing techniques that allow you to release these tensions while you are perfectly sober (at least from the chemical standpoint).
> 
> 
> I'll also preemptively counter my own argument and say that all of the above is bullshit, and it's really just receptors being slapped around by the chemical, sending out electrical impulses like mischievous imps, activating muscles willy-nilly, making us shake like rag dolls in the hands of a petulant child.




OMG are you me?  Cause this is basically what I was going to write on this issue.

I feel like when you are coming up, you feel fingers in the body of water that is you mind- ripples in the water that find their way to you extremities.

Usually that water is inviolate, but now things are changing, something different from day to day life is taking shape...

An opportunity for change and rebirth is here, ring the bells, strum the chords!

I do believe it is a lysergamide thing, and I believe it has less to do with actual direct stimulation of nerve endings or whatever is physically causing your legs to twitch, rather than causing a mental change that in turn starts this process.


----------



## Thomas Davie

I chalk my leg tremors to perhaps unfamiliarity with lysergamides (compared to mushrooms), my air conditioning set  to 60F, my existing in the basement (coolest part of the house. hunger....or just the chemical itself. The tremoring is only when lie down (not when I sit or stand). It could be a relaxation thing or letting go. 

Part of it might also be just learning how to trip on lyrsergamides; I'm having to learn how to deal with the stimulation that I never had (at all) to on mushrooms. I find myself much more 'antsy' on 1p=LSD than with shrooms (can't really nap or sit still/calmly watch a movie).

It's still not as bad as the electric leg jerks with 4-HO-DiPT though.

Tom


----------



## zn13bt

I get muscle tremors on just about any psychedelic, but on 1P-LSD it wasn't as bad as some things I've tried (DPT and 4-HO-DiPT in particular).


----------



## amttripreporter

consumed 150 ug off this substance ... music was amazing but its not lsd it doesnt even compare it has no spiritual gene or way to even contact the other side its pain full to the stomach at the end of the experience and its pretty boring and bland visuals took 1.30 to kick in an didnt get past level 2 i was hugely disopointed in this compound if you want to lose your mind contact god or aliens then lsd if u wanna sit an listen to music with a few waves then this is the way for you


----------



## amttripreporter

.... will say this though i worked out allot on this compound and it helped alloooott it made me stronger an more compelled to lift and i did way more than i ever can tonight than any other time i work out so might be good to eat one of these before a gym shesh


----------



## dariozee

Amttripreporter, many people on this thread have reported amazing experiences on just 100 mics, so it's a personal thing and sensitivity to psychedelics in general. Spirituality is something within you, not in the compound.


----------



## Vurtual

amttripreporter said:


> consumed 150 ug off this substance ... music was amazing but its not lsd it doesnt even compare it has no spiritual gene or way to even contact the other side its pain full to the stomach at the end of the experience and its pretty boring and bland visuals took 1.30 to kick in an didnt get past level 2 i was hugely disopointed in this compound if you want to lose your mind contact god or aliens then lsd if u wanna sit an listen to music with a few waves then this is the way for you



You missed off a ymmv there  how are you so sure you wouldn't 'meet god' with a higher dose (or a different set/setting)?  Have you never had dissappointing trips off lsd when set/setting/dose wasn't right? (i have)


----------



## smurfschoice

Taken from The Psychedelic Experience Based on The Tibetan Book of the Dead:



> If the subject is prepared to diagnose the symptoms of ego loss, he needs no outside help at this point. Not only should the person about to give up his ego be able to diagnose the symptoms as they come, one by one, but he should also be able to recognize the Clear Light without being set face to face with it by another person. If the person fails to recognize and accept the onset of ego loss, he may complain of strange bodily symptoms. This shows that he has not reached a liberated state. Then the guide or friend should explain the symptoms as indicating the onset of ego loss. Here is a list of commonly reported physical sensations:
> 
> 
> Bodily pressure, which the Tibetans call earth-sinking-into-water;
> Clammy coldness, followed by feverish heat, which the Tibetans call water-sinking-into-fire;
> Body disintegrating or blown to atoms, called fire-sinking-into-air;
> Pressure on head and ears, which Americans call rocket-launching-into- space;
> Tingling in extremities;
> Feelings of body melting or flowing as if wax;
> Nausea;
> Trembling or shaking, beginning in pelvic regions and spreading up torso.
> These physical reactions should be recognized as signs heralding transcendence. Avoid treating them as symptoms of illness, accept them, merge with them, enjoy them.


----------



## amttripreporter

lsd iv been getting has been fine note I always take 300/400 ug maybe u need to break away from drugs ... btw I noticed that not smoking weed everyday helps tolerance in all other substances I believe it's due to rem sleep you can get when sober ...


----------



## Thomas Davie

I took 100 ug 1p-LSD for the 5th time ib Saturday, August 1st. Just for reference, here are the other dates/doses.

July 3rd 25 ug
July 10th 75 ug
July 17th 100 ug
July 24th 100 ug
Augusr 1rst 100 ug

There were 8 days between my 4th and 5th trips, not 7 days - which would be normal for me. First time this substance was used with MJ. First alerts now at 25-40ish minutes, not 10-20 like first two times. Very smooth come up. Restless legs, twitching and sense of urgency completely wiped away by the MJ. Minor upset stomach which only lasted until I was peaking.

Like before, hunger doesn't seem to be affected, nor thirst. It was a very peaceful trip, the first time I felt it being similar to mushrooms in any sense (peaceful, relaxed, mildly euphoric). CEV's were still blurry and muddled. OEV's were prominently curling words and growing vines superimposed on everything. I spent a lot of the time trying to read the words. Colour shifting and light sensitivity were both pronounced, as were edge effects and morphing/melting of surfaces. Able to watch 2 movies and stored up video, Sleep was not an issue.

It didn't seem stronger or weaker than before; just different, probably because of the MJ. First time with a next day afterglow. No hangover noted. Attention span non existent. Coordination pretty bad.

Tom


----------



## Morninggloryseed

I tried 1p-LSD.  I took 225ug along with my sig other who had their first psychedelic experience ever, also on 225ug.  In my opinion, this stuff is not LSD, nor even close.  I should note that my little blotters were mailed to me in January so the possibility of them being degraded is a potential.  Still, I did reach a full +++.

Some of the major differences from LSD are the speed of development...it took a good three hours to really begin peaking...I normally am fully into an LSD experience at the 2nd hour.  It was also shorter than LSD.  We took it at 6:45 and were both fast asleep at 2:00am.

There was a lot of body noise (mild nausea, drunkenness, heavy limbs) but all in all it was an enjoyable and interesting psychedelic.

My partner had moments of complete breakdown of reality, some confusion during the peak but all in all they very much enjoyed their trip too.

For me, the night was about watching my partner and making sure they were safe and having a good time.  I was in familiar territory the entire time, so I had no revolutionary experiences or sensations.

I'm not sure I'd do it again if I had access to LSD but I still found it a great experience and I am grateful to the person who gifted it to us.


----------



## sean107

Morninggloryseed did you mean to say you tried 1P-LSD or were you actually meaning to say LSP?


----------



## Morninggloryseed

I thought they were synonymous.  1-Propionyl-LSD (1P-LSD) = LSP.  No?

Edit: my bad.  LSP is Lysergic acid 3-pentyl amide.  I changed my text to reflect the correct term.



sean107 said:


> Morninggloryseed did you mean to say you tried 1P-LSD or were you actually meaning to say LSP?


----------



## lamanogaucha

You beat me to the punch with the correction, MGS! Nice to see you back!


----------



## Just A Guy

Yeah, MGS -- long time no see! All is right again. 

A friend of mine I'd gifted 200ug of 1P-LSD to (who finally had an opportunity to try it over the weekend) said that he never really took off with the substance. I'm convinced that its action is highly variable depending on the metabolism of the person ingesting it.


----------



## Toltec

Good to see you MS 
I found 1p-lsd much better mixed with al-lad; Eth-Lad, is much better then both.... That may be, do to, i like to go deep into the experience...


----------



## Xorkoth

Hey MGS, nice to see you.   I haven't had any profoundness with 1p-LSD either but I do find it very enjoyable with absolutely no physical side effects whatsoever.  I'm really excited to try ETH-LAD though.


----------



## drugfreekid

Trialled up to 500 micrograms. Sublingual blotter then 20 minutes later swallowed. Purity was not a question. Come up of 20 minutes was quick but expected for such a high dosage. By 1 and a half hours peak manifested. Extremely similar to LSD in my opinion. The propionyl hydrolysis pro-drug theory holds well with me as I noticed at around the third hour another subtle new peak plausibly explainable by the pro-drug theory.The first peak was the strongest and with the most psychedelic disorientation. From this peak I noticed a gradual increase in effects up untill 3 hours after dosing. This increase in intensity is hardly noticeable because although intense, one becomes accustomed to the psychedelic distortions and it is hard to decide whether it is getting more intense because psychedelics always move in waves of intensity. I find this agent equipotent to LSD plus/minus. It is definitely a very strong agent and has all the depth, complexity, potency and beauty  of the rest of the high ranked lysergamides. 

The effects by 5 hours were hard to decipher between LSD. It is important to note my bias throughout the trip to confirm that what I was experiencing was actually the 1p metabolized into LSD. However, I noticed striking similarities. Visuals were ver similar as was general demeanor. I could not tell the difference between this and LSD visually at this dose. I had beautiful cartoon illustrations when I watched my wall. Mentally I felt these agents were the same (Probably because they are the same). All the effects noted were those of LSD, I could not pinpoint any major differences. 

The differences between this and LSD are small but existent. Firstly, this substance does not have that much of a punch like LSD. Others have noted it is more friendly and easier due to this but I think that is a terrible characterization because this holds as much potential for an uncomfortable experience as LSD. Its come up is a bit less hectic and psychedelically disorientating. It also didnt produce in me the shock of being affected as LSD does. I noticed it coming on and it was smooth way up. LSD forcefully pushes the psychedelic experience down your throat.  I found this stuff slowly gave you it more and more untill you peaked. LSD always makes me feel as though it is touching some sensitive parts of my body (it is) but it feels a little like its pressing those specific very sensitive buttons in your body. This stuff didnt have that. I was tripping balls with edges darting off into geometrical shapes but never did it feel like it was touching those really sensitive parts of the core/soul. I also didnt notice as much charge as I do with LSD. With acid, there is the electricity going through your body and at times its been pretty uncomfortable. I didnt notice the strong electrical effect with this stuff. 

Duration is a bit longer in my opinion. Mainly due to my pro-drug belief but also from empirical testing. I have at times been able to go to sleep at 8 hours after dosing naturally. Usually by 10 hours I am back to baseline, no matter the dose, with exception for some small lingering effects. This stuff had me affected for over 16 hours. I went to sleep at 12 hours after dosing and woke up still impaired. 

Conclusion: This is a worthwhile novel lysergamide. It might flood the LSD market as I can see a novice not really noticing the difference since "Im seeing shit dude" and it is almost equally potent. It is a powerful psychedelic on parr with LSD. It might even be pharmacologically LSD. It is no replacement but a nice addition. It has the depth and complexity of a proper psychedelic.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Nice to feel missed, appreciate the kindness.  I don't know why I thought this drug was considered by most to be mostly indistinguishable from LSD.  I wish I had done a tad more research before sharing with someone for their first trip.  While my copilot had what they called a fun time (and a wonderful weekend), there did not seem to be any revelations or life changing insights to be had, for either of us actually.  First impressions are everything, and since this person is not a psychedelic head (or drug user of any sort)...I was wanting their first trip (and the first trip we shared) to be one of significant importance.  I felt it brought us closer, but this was nothing mystical.



drugfreekid said:


> The propionyl hydrolysis pro-drug theory holds well with me as I noticed at around the third hour another subtle new peak plausibly explainable by the pro-drug theory....
> 
> The effects by 5 hours were hard to decipher between LSD. It is important to note my bias throughout the trip to confirm that what I was experiencing was actually the 1p metabolized into LSD. However, I noticed striking similarities. Visuals were ver similar as was general demeanor. I could not tell the difference between this and LSD visually at this dose. I had beautiful cartoon illustrations when I watched my wall. Mentally I felt these agents were the same (Probably because they are the same). All the effects noted were those of LSD, I could not pinpoint any major differences.......
> 
> The differences between this and LSD are small but existent.....Its come up is a bit less hectic and psychedelically disorientating. It also didnt produce in me the shock of being affected as LSD does. I noticed it coming on and it was smooth way up. LSD forcefully pushes the psychedelic experience down your throat. I found this stuff slowly gave you it more and more untill you peaked. LSD always makes me feel as though it is touching some sensitive parts of my body (it is) but it feels a little like its pressing those specific very sensitive buttons in your body. This stuff didnt have that. I was tripping balls with edges darting off into geometrical shapes but never did it feel like it was touching those really sensitive parts of the core/soul. I also didn't notice as much charge as I do with LSD. With acid, there is the electricity going through your body and at times its been pretty uncomfortable. I didn't notice the strong electrical effect with this stuff.



THis would pretty much mirror my experience with 1p-LSD.  While the come up and initial effects were not very LSD-like at all (I was actually reminded of morning glory seeds at first), by about 5 hr in the effect was totally LSD-like in every way....I remember being outside and just having moments of such weirdness and strange goings ons that only LSD gives me.

That certain depth and uniqueness that LSD has was all there by the time I was at the 5hr point.  I would be inclined to agree it could be a pro-drug for LSD except for the fact that I was asleep by 2am (took it at 6:45pm) and I can NEVER sleep on LSD until at least 12 hours.  But maybe someone who knows more about pharmacokinetics can explain that one away.


----------



## smurfschoice

I got to try 200ug this last weekend. I took the tabs at 6pm and didn't sleep the whole night, tertiary effects still present at 6am the next morning, yet I didn't feel tired (actually I felt quite energised). This was surprising to me as I normally have a fast metabolism, but the duration was in line with 12-14 hour LSD trips I've had in the past during which sleep is pretty much impossible.

My first thoughts are that this analogue is more forgiving than LSD. The come-up was an extremely gentle gradient towards the peak, there was no body load to speak of besides a general lack of bodily coordination and a feeling of leaving the body during the most powerful phase of the trip, as happens with normal acid at moderate to high doses.

Open-eye visuals were very pronounced - tracers extremely prevalent and colourful, moiré patterns and flowing/breathing in inanimate objects, however I didn't get a chance to investigate how deep the OEVs went. Eyes closed, a definite warm, almost amber glow to inner mental space and entoptic patterns that seemed to form the foregrounding framework of a more encompassing vision of semi-opaque, translucent intermeshing geometries. I remember thinking that a slightly higher dose would take these to a deeper dimension.

Music sounded phenomenal, there were also times when I 'was' the music, no longer recognising it as an object of experience from a subjective position. The effect was blissful, also however with hints that a further deepening would be possible.

Some self-reflections towards the end of the trip about life stage reviews, psychological dynamics, personal musings, all in the light of a deeply felt positive mood that had an empathic tinge and reminded me of MDMA.

I won't say there were any ecstatic revelations that left me trembling and shook to the core, pondering my existence on earth and my place in the cosmos, but I've also had poorly prepared acid trips like this, and the low-level insights (psychodynamic etc) definitely suggested the potential for this chemical to reach the samadhic heights of is ancestor. A very beautiful experience overall which I'm eager to repeat.


----------



## Toltec

Well said.... ^ what a great description...


----------



## moinmoin

I'm pretty sure that the frequency of psychedelics use is what is stopping many people having a more intense trip. I'm pretty impressed by 1p, and it's the closest to good old acid of the other substances doing (or which have done) the rounds. I've been doing this now for some 45 years. My partner had 2 hits (x100) last weekend and was quite spaced out. She thought she was a pixie or fairy or something which was quite funny to watch. I think the differences are these, 1p has a more gentle peak time than acid, which always tended to go up and down in waves. It is also a little shorter active in the time. I have not yet gone for a heroic dose, the 600 mikes of Orange Barrels back in the day still makes me very respectful for psychedelics! I wonder if any of you have gone the serious route, and tripped like this. 1. Talking is done before you drop. 2. You will wear eye shades and headphones, or else have your hi-fi loaded up for 7 hours music without the need for getting up. 3. You are not at a party, rather you internalise the whole trip allowing your consciousness to steer the course. It is tripping like this where I get the most depth. As I say, been mapping now for a bloody long time, and have yet to fill in 95% of the mind-map. Use it sparingly, have respect and do try to get a bit serious about what it does. The mind is a wonder to behold, and any amount of swirling patterns, breathing walls and cartoon scenery, ie the aesthetic external stuff comes near to sinking and rising to that other state of being. Remember, set and setting, do it only if you feel on top of the world!


----------



## Swimmyfishy

I would agree with frequency of use. I ordered 25 blotters and after reading about micro dosing I started off with 1/8th of a tab and over a few days brought my tolerance up. Previous to this I had not consumed any drugs for over 12 months. The 1st 1/8th gave me tingles, a slightly speedy feeling, heightened colour and spatial awareness and a tinge of a drugged headspace. Music on headphones had a greater stereo field and absorbed into me. By the time I had reached 1/2 a tab and then a whole tab  I think my tolerance had risen considerably. As I have a slight addictive nature I consumed all 25 tabs over 3 weeks eventually eating 5 on the last day. Before this I would take two and then three. The effects from these were subtle. Colours were brighter, my concentration was shot though. I had weird dreams but would always wake refreshed.

This is disrespectful to the chemical. I am now going to take 6 months off again and then start again with a whole tab 1st time. My tolerance meant towards the end I could sleep on it, cook meals and enjoy long walks in the countryside with no adverse effects. 

On a positive note 24 hours after consuming this much chemical over 3 weeks  I have no depression, anxiety, sweating, sleeplessness or paranoia. In fact I feel positive, refreshed and in a good clean state of mind.


----------



## smurfschoice

Thanks Toltec 

moinmoin: I think we're on the same wavelength. I've had my share of trips exploring the eye candy and the kind of exciting confrontation with reality that many users look for in psychedelics. These days for me though it's about personal growth and inner exploration. 

Don't get me wrong, I have total respect for anyone seeking a crazy new encounter with the world through their mind-bending and sometimes bizarre effects. I spent a lot of my early years doing exactly this – and dropping in nature simply _must_ be experienced. But I get the feeling that most people's relationship with these materials either tapers off or matures into a spiritual search for meaning (by all means correct me if I'm wrong). And I think you're right on point in advocating the Grofian approach of internalising the experience by going fully prostrate, eyeshades on, with a carefully pre-selected playlist of music piped into the gulliver, so to speak. Setting is reduced to set. Then it's all about letting go.

I don't exactly 'enjoy' psychedelics. Never have. In fact I often have to 'trick' myself into taking them – I know in advance that it's useless trying to conceal anything once the trip begins. The psyche is laid bare. Nothing survives being hidden. It's like that terrifying aspect of the sublime, when the ego says 'seriously, you don't want to do this!' in a last ditch attempt to save itself from dissolution. But it's always worth it, always more cathartic than 'I' can imagine, coming out on the other side. 

Safe trips, everyone.


----------



## Listening

smurfschoice said:


> In fact I often have to 'trick' myself into taking them.



Haha, I do the same. The psychedelics and I definitely have an ambivalent relationship, but the same is true of all loving relationships, no?


----------



## yaesutom

After reading most of this thread I think i'm glad I chose to just buy all Eth-LAD.  Not sure why everyone is so obsessed with this one unless you can't find LSD. Eth-LAD seems like the best analog (I liked it way more than LSD) and everyone in that thread seems to speak of a more consistent happy experience. This one seems to have some weird metabolism and wider range of variation. 

For me Eth-LAD is #1 then AL-LAD #2.  LSZ felt weird to me.  Maybe someday i'll grab some of this one but only if Eth-LAD is out of stock .


----------



## al-laddin

I have found that morning glory seed ad others have experienced a lack of residual stimulation that lsd is notorious for and possibly have had a novel experienced apart from the classic. Perhaps some metabolize it into classic lsd . Some metabolize it into a novel chem/ metabolites and finally some may have a little bit of both going on.. Also to the above poster regardess of which category you may fall into this stuff is at least equal to the strongest acid on the market today...oh I guess there's a small minority of folks who experience little ...I found this to be insanely potent with zero tolerance ...one tab was enough to be incapable of social interaction on a normal level...and I have 20 years experience...it seems individual metabolism can cause a wildly varying range of effects...in fact for me this was completely and utterly different from the classic


----------



## Morninggloryseed

moinmoin said:


> I'm pretty sure that the frequency of psychedelics use is what is stopping many people having a more intense trip.



In my case I haven't had a trip in months and months and months.  My copilot last night was talking to me about their experience and it was very deep for them, perhaps I underestimated what they got...this being their first psychedelic experience ever.  Next up for us....2C-E.


----------



## Seph

I personally found one tab very intense , and on 3 quarters I had space flying by me as I looked at it two weeks previous to that trip , although my friend thought it lacked the visual intensity of LSD where as for me this was much more intense , I guess it's down to metabolism but when he double dropped the time I took a single 100ug tab he was already beginning to trip hard at 30mins which for. Both of us got mega visuals at around 2/2.30h in which I believe is because you have to wait for the 1p to break into LSD and the first 2h of waiting is the body time it's taking for the right level of LSD to be present . Also in my experience with this substance I found going into a meditative state allows your experience to be boosted substancially IME . Maybe this wouldn't work for everyone but it defo does for me


----------



## Swimmyfishy

I feel I spoilt my experience with this by dosing continually every day. As I started off with an 1/8th of a tab from July 16th to 20th then a few days break, then 1/2 a tab from July 22nd to 27th then from July 28th to Aug 5th daily 1 tab, then 2 then 3 etc. I feel my body learned a quick tolerance. The effects I received from the 1st 1/8th of a tab in my experiment were stronger than the subsequent trips.

If I had started with 1 whole tab back in July I think I would have had a full blown experience which would have taught me to respect the drug more. It also would mean I would have 24 tabs remaining not zero.

Live and learn.


----------



## Kishka

Hello again,

I'm the only one who have tabs of 1P-LSD which turns yellowish after stored in proper conditions ?

Potency doesn't seems to be affected but the tabs have a yellow tones... Am I the only one?


----------



## Sourtulip

No, you're not the only one who had 1P-LSD blotters turning yellow. It has been mentioned before in this thread and else where on the web - google could have told you this in a matter of seconds.

A vendor (if I remember correctly) also made a test by leaving 1P-LSD powder out in the free air. It soon went from white to yellow. It was left for 2 weeks and when testing was done. There was no sign of degradation. It UV light that makes this happen.

On another note, reading your post gave me a deja vu feeling and by a quick Google search on "1P-LSD turning yellow", the first hit from Bluelight sent me to page 17 of this thread in which you asked the exact same question. Although you didn't get a lot of answers, one person told you that they had experienced the same - thus making it impossible that you would be the only one. Have you seriously forgotten or are you stressing out about the possibility of potency loss (again)? Either would probably be issues that you would want to adress. You seem to repeat/obcess a lot in general. I hope you don't take this the wrong way, it's not by any means ment as an insult (hell, I have diagnosed OCD myself), but if it was me and I hadn't realised then I would most definately appreciate that someone made me aware of it.


----------



## Kishka

I'm sorry I have anxiety disorder and obsessive compulsive disorder. I'd like to have straight answer to not stress myself  I'm sorry for the troubles.

I hope it will remains potency for a while.


----------



## Sourtulip

You don't have to apologize, I'm sure Bluelight can handle a few double posts. It's just that some people obsess about stuff without realising that they are being obsessive, making it impossible to adress the problem. Good to hear that you don't belong in that category. I hope it will get easier sometime down the road, I know what a pain in the ass this can be.

I'm pretty sure that it will. I haven't seen anything that would point to 1P-LSD losing potency yet and I have literally read everything available on the net regarding this substance.


----------



## Kishka

Thank your Sourtulip, yes it's hard to live... I have anxiety disorder and OCD since I'm young, not easy. Sometimes I forgot that I asked the same question so I ask again just in case some better answers could be offered or maybe new informations.

So now, I know that tabs turns yellow is normal and potency should remains the same.

Thanks


----------



## AmoebicMagician

all of the ones I kept in a sealing medium with 100% integrity against atmosphere remain white, the ones in just a ziplock seem to turn yellow after about six weeks at room temperature, faster in the fridge, I believe due to moisture being the cause of this yellowing.

There has been ZERO affect on potency, however, with some of these yellowed ones being among the causes of the most potent trips taken.


----------



## Swimmyfishy

Can anyone advise me an ideal amount of time to leave between trips in order to get the maximum trip effect? Thank you.


----------



## Thomas Davie

Swimmyfishy said:


> Can anyone advise me an ideal amount of time to leave between trips in order to get the maximum trip effect? Thank you.



Take this with a grain of salt. For information's sake, I am 6 ft tall, 185 lbs.

Day 1 25 ug
Day 8 75 ug
Day 15 100 ug
Day 22 100 ug 
Day 30 100 ug (with MJ)

The day 22 trip was somewhat weaker than the day 15 trip, but stringer than day 1 or 8. The day 30 trip, with MJ, was the strongest trip yet, but nice and easy going. Day 37 (tonight) I expect to be similar to day 30.

 I'm finding once a week with a small loss of potency and probably 10 days+ for complete removal of tolerance. If I wanted to be absolutely sure of maximum potency, I'd wait 14 days. 2 weeks is a good bet, and then you could move +/- a bit from that point.

Tom

(as a side note, combining MJ with the 1P-LSD, although enhancing the trip, has made subsequent use of MJ vastly stronger - to the point where I can easily say I'm tripping mildly off the weed. I don't like this as I am a medical MJ user, and can't currently smoke it as frequently as necessary to control arthritis. As time passes I'll see if this lessens).


----------



## Swimmyfishy

Thank you, I took 1plsd in 1/8ths of a tab for a few days then built up my amount and took some every day from Jul 16th to Aug 5th with a couple of days off somewhere in between. I am going to take 7 days off and then try again on a whole tab. Towards the end of my experiment I was taking 5 tabs in a day without hardly any effect at all.


----------



## Thom

Take 2, annnnnd Action: 

1P is a lovely chemical. Of the three novel lysergamides Eth-lad, Al-Lad, and 1P, this is my favorite one.   Mellow, super clean, virtually no body load, warm lysergamide glowing feel. I appreciate the laid back nature of 1p.  Difficult to typify the visual aspect of the trip, lots of breathing, patterning, ascii characters dancing about.  We dosed in the woods and saw lots of blinking rainbow lights in the sky, loud hovercraft sounds overhead, UFOs EVERYwhere.  We felt as if we were witnessing a coexisting dimension not normally visible.  





Swimmyfishy said:


> I feel I spoilt my experience with this by dosing continually every day. As I started off with an 1/8th of a tab from July 16th to 20th then a few days break, then 1/2 a tab from July 22nd to 27th then from July 28th to Aug 5th daily 1 tab, then 2 then 3 etc. I feel my body learned a quick tolerance. The effects I received from the 1st 1/8th of a tab in my experiment were stronger than the subsequent trips.





Swimmyfishy said:


> If I had started with 1 whole tab back in July I think I would have had a full blown experience which would have taught me to respect the drug more. It also would mean I would have 24 tabs remaining not zero.
> 
> Live and learn.


 
I was on the same path this week. I love the feeling so much that I dosed 5 out of the 7 days. Would awaken with a tab or two and go about my daily routine.  On the third day I got the strong prompting to "stop what you are doing"  So I did.  Taking care now to integrate my experiences and let tolerance reset.  My serotonin receptors will thank me for it.  After this T break I plan to take a higher dose of 500ug+.  Interested what 1P-LSDMT would be like O__O


----------



## al-laddin

Thomas Davie said:


> Take this with a grain of salt. For information's sake, I am 6 ft tall, 185 lbs.
> 
> Day 1 25 ug
> Day 8 75 ug
> Day 15 100 ug
> Day 22 100 ug
> Day 30 100 ug (with MJ)
> 
> The day 22 trip was somewhat weaker than the day 15 trip, but stringer than day 1 or 8. The day 30 trip, with MJ, was the strongest trip yet, but nice and easy going. Day 37 (tonight) I expect to be similar to day 30.
> 
> I'm finding once a week with a small loss of potency and probably 10 days+ for complete removal of tolerance. If I wanted to be absolutely sure of maximum potency, I'd wait 14 days. 2 weeks is a good bet, and then you could move +/- a bit from that point.
> 
> Tom
> 
> (as a side note, combining MJ with the 1P-LSD, although enhancing the trip, has made subsequent use of MJ vastly stronger - to the point where I can easily say I'm tripping mildly off the weed. I don't like this as I am a medical MJ user, and can't currently smoke it as frequently as necessary to control arthritis. As time passes I'll see if this lessens).



Wait...are you saying that mixing MJ and 1p has caused your MJ experienced post 1p trip to be more trippy? While this may be unpleasant for some this is extremely common effect of psychedelics in general...first you don't have to combine them while tripping for this to happen and second it's not just 1p-lsd that does this. After all the tripping I did in high school it seems to have permanently altered the MJ experience for me, even decades later. If you don't like this you may want to decrease your psychedelics use but I think if you accept it an don't fight it you will get used to it...just my two cents


----------



## smurfschoice

Tried 300mics Friday night. Dosed at 8pm and had first inklings 45 minutes in, very energised. I had to retreat to bed soon after because it became overwhelming. I listened to music for the next six hours but 'I' simply wasn't there. I have no memory of existing until around 2am when I burst out of a non-dual awareness. Eight hours later I was still tripping hard. At this point I realised there was no qualitative difference compared to LSD. I dropped in and out of what the Tibetans call clear light and had some basically ineffable visionary experiences. It seems pointless to try to explain these because that would be translating into serial terms what was essentially a distributed experience. The time-scales are incompatible. I also had some difficult psychosomatic experiences and dark visions that I managed to navigate, nevertheless confirming that 1P can manifest all the heavens and hells of acid at higher doses, so caution is advised. 

I emerged the next morning quite spaced. At 12pm I finally found the courage to venture outside and escape to local countryside. My senses were open. The sky was pristine. Simply listening to my environment was fulfilling. I fed a squirrel a chocolate hobnob and it was perfect in every way. The rest of the day went similarly.

I'll probably stick to 250mcg after this. It's essentially LSD for me, just with a different metabolic profile.


----------



## Rakaposhi

Took 300mcg of 1P-LSD last night. Enjoyed it immensley! Lasted around 9 hours before I slept. Some nice tracer visuals and a view into a kitchen that looked like a wonderful jungle 

Good chat, good smiles, good night


----------



## AmoebicMagician

Thom said:


> Take 2, annnnnd Action:
> 
> 1P is a lovely chemical. Of the three novel lysergamides Eth-lad, Al-Lad, and 1P, this is my favorite one.   Mellow, super clean, virtually no body load, warm lysergamide glowing feel. I appreciate the laid back nature of 1p.  Difficult to typify the visual aspect of the trip, lots of breathing, patterning, ascii characters dancing about.  We dosed in the woods and saw lots of blinking rainbow lights in the sky, loud hovercraft sounds overhead, UFOs EVERYwhere.  We felt as if we were witnessing a coexisting dimension not normally visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the same path this week. I love the feeling so much that I dosed 5 out of the 7 days. Would awaken with a tab or two and go about my daily routine.  On the third day I got the strong prompting to "stop what you are doing"  So I did.  Taking care now to integrate my experiences and let tolerance reset.  My serotonin receptors will thank me for it.  After this T break I plan to take a higher dose of 500ug+.  Interested what 1P-LSDMT would be like O__O



I recently had a relatively low dose 1p-lsd experience that eclipsed nn-DMT in scope and strength.

I detailed this in pages back, but after taking a dose that was not at all more than my usual, at one point I went out into the dark and was seeing vines everywhere, like I was seeing the amalgamation of realities.  Like I was seeing all the parallel universes that were close enough to what was going on at that moment to be readable, but like I'd see my car and a car parked slightly out of focus to the right and left, like in a parallel universe I parked slightly differently  and I was seeing all of it superimposed on top of each other.  This is hard to explain.

I also saw vines and branches ghostly imposed over a tree stump, as I could see where in another reality it had not been cut down, and at one point the air was filled with wire conduits that would interact and wriggle into the shape of wicker people, or touch existing wicker people on the lawn, and the most brilliant blue or orange neon light would inhabit the wire frame people, and they would walk and dance and sing such beautiful sounds, and then the light would be sucked back into the conduit wires and the wireform body would be left dormant and lifeless in the last position it was in.

Usually when I get really strong open eye visuals, it's like I'm not actually seeing them with my eyes, but with my mind, and trying to focus my eyes on them is not conducive to getting a better idea of what is going on, nor does it help to funnel out extra detail from the images.

In this case, everything was CRYSTAL CLEAR and I could focus on it with infinite complexity and detail, each layer of complexity giving way to another layer of even finer smaller complexity... I can not impart in words.... it was so beautiful, the color, the ideas, the experience, since none of my thoughts were in english at this time.

My point is this: the only thing missing was the specific feeling of a very specific group of entities that I feel are 'in the room with me' when I take DMT.  You know the ones I mean if you've smoked DMT before.

I haven't tripped on 1p for a little while now, probably this weekend I am diving back into the pool.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

How many mics was that?

I'm kind of dissapointed when I hear of all the crazy tails on lose dose as my metabolism for this one sucks and I only have 18 left

I thought if just give it up and try eth-lad seeing as how it's getting rave reviews, but alas it's quite pricey unless I want to bite the bullet and get powder (yikes!!)


----------



## HZTB

A few days ago I took 150 mics to look at the night sky and the shooting stars. I took it at 9pm, expecting the 1p to keep me awake and energized all night. But while I had a pleasant experience, I felt sleepy by 2 am. The need to fend off sleep resulted in a trip that was less clear than previous experiences (more foggy-headed). I did not manage to fall asleep till 5:30 am. In the future I'll stick to day tripping or take some kind of stimulant if I want to stay up all night.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

I found the visuals in this one way more enjoyable in the sunshine.

Regular old Lucy I prefer dark.....weird!


----------



## Bigazznugz

Yea that is true it is really beneficial to dose early so you can go outside. All lsd analogues seem to work better in the daylight and outside in nature is always fascinating.
I don't know how people say this is close or even "indistinguishable" from actual lsd. It's not close at all potency wise. It seems while 200ugs of lsd will have you immersed, 200ugs of 1p lsd feels like something completely different than lsd but similar in some ways. The factual kelidoscope of sunshine shining though the trees  I got off 200ugs of lsd was amazing. The Trees were neon purple and some times things melted before  my eyes. I also though the chair iv was a sitting in was melting and left with my other friends laughing historically. I could feel this amazing love for the universe it was mind blowing awesome that  lasted for around 12 hours too. I also want to note I was only 14 when I dropped acid and unfortunately I have never been able to find any lsd since. So that is my one experience with it.
 1p lsd at the same dose is very underwhelming. It's there but nothing that special about it. I have taken its ke 3 times total all at the least involving 100+ ugs of 1p.
    The creativity isn't there or wasn't that night. I know set and setting have a lot to do with the expierence so I wait for prime moments to do it. 
    I tried eth lad though and that really reminded me of good old lucy. Very funny great material to work with. The visuals were quite good off 150 so I imagine 300ugs would be a amazing dose. That shit made me feel amazing about the world just like cllsd has but it's not as insanely crazy which is not a real bad trade off. 
 So getting back on track I really would like to know if I took a tab of 1p and a tab of eth lad do you think that that would create a completely different experience all together? I would think that would be a news drug initself mixing the two together.
Thanks
Nugz


----------



## stanleyK

Nugs
What was the difference between eth-lad and 1p?


----------



## Toltec

^ My experience is, Eth-Lad is far more potent, per dose, then 1p-lsd... it is cheaper then 1p; if you look at it, this way... One does of eth-lad is like 2 to 3 doses of 1p-lsd imo.... They both are special imo, too. They take you to different places therapeutically speaking..


----------



## Samulson

On Saturday night I did another single 100ug hit of 1P. I took it on a full stomach at midnight. This time it was for me identical to a good, strong, LSD trip. Including the jaw clenching, and inability to even consider sleep until over 13 hours later. This was something that I had noted on earlier trips with 1P, the raw energy and stimulation effects I received from LSD were missing.
I am really starting to suspect that digestion or other physical processes, may have a significant and variable effect on absorption and metabolization of this compound.


----------



## stanleyK

On my side I noticed a stronger and faster effect when taking 1p just before eating. I came to the same conclusion.


----------



## al-laddin

My experience of 1p is still fresh in my mind even though it was about a month ago now... Anyway last night I took two hits of decent wow blotter ...most likely these are rated at 60-70 mics and the driffernce between the classic and this is VERY apparent just as I suspected. Has anyone else done 1p and class l25 back to back with a tolerance reset? Visually(aesthetically) and the character of the whole experience are different enough for me to use them for particular moods...regardless of whether this is a metabolic issue , placebo or whatever ...they are different.


----------



## perpetualdawn

can you go into more detail about how you'd characterize their differences?


----------



## Img_9999

A few couple of reports on here already hint that the subjective effect of this compound is stronger when taken on a full stomach. How exciting ! Does the propionyl substitution account for a difference in the absorption of this compound in contrast to regular LSD-25 ? How does the esther affect the liposolubility? I mean it should hinder the polarity of the nitrogen to which the Propionyl is attached, but it also extends the aromaticity of the indole. 
Maybe it's just that this one is better absorbed in the stomach than the intestine, so a full stomach, which slows down the gastric->intestinal traffic, ensure it stays longer in the stomach so it's better absorbed? I find this very very interesting !


----------



## lamanogaucha

I tried 150ug five days ago. This time, onset began rather early -- about half an hour after ingestion. Its development was quite fast, even a shade aggressive. The peak was reached at approximately T+1.5. This trip was somewhat deeper than the previous two at 100ug, but certainly manageable -- a solid +++, rather than medium-strength +++. Preparations and incidentals were the same for the three trips, yet the onset-to-peak phase chronology was consistently inconsistent.


----------



## Bigazznugz

I thought eth lad trumps 1p lsd in every way possible. I tried al lad once and got zero effects from it. It was the second batch that did nothing. It's still around and the amount of stock on hand is ridiculous. Makes me wonder if it is degraded. 
Also I have some 1p blotters chillin in my fridge in foil in another bag with damp rid packs Inside. Im pretty sure I picked it up when 1p first became available and the are still white as a feather.
My last question is if you had a lab could you knock the propynly molecule off 1p lsd and just use it as a catalyst to synth lsd?


----------



## al-laddin

Well perpetual dawn, I have described in detail several pages back but I understand digging thru is a pain so I'll give you a quick run down...first and foremost one thing I'm absolutely sure of is that 1p has no residual stimulation /restlessness that I ALWAYS experience with classic L ...this often effects me for up to 6 hours post trip with acid ...I can stop tripping at midnight but be up til 6am like I've been drinking eapressos all night. 1p wears off much like psilocin for me...once it's gone it's gone...1p is 2 to 4 hours shorter in duration ...1p plays with dimensions ...I got the effect that I was standing between two mirrors looking into infinity ...this effect was very lucid. Lucy is more colorful and laser/ hologram like visuals are more prevalent than with 1p... These are just the small things that stood out that I can put my finger on. If I took this thinking it was acid I'm pretty certain I would believe this was not any ordinary acid.


----------



## useraccount96

Hello BL, long time lurker.  I've had a troubling experience with vasoconstriction from 200ug of 1P-LSD.  I already spammed about it on reddit but I thought some of you might find it interesting.  It seems I've been experiencing something not unlike the prolonged vasospasm someone would with minor ergotism from some ergot based medications.  

Firstly I've tripped on AL-LAD, morning glory, HBWR, each a couple of times, as well as a wide range other drugs and psychedelics and never experienced anything similar to this.  I'm in my 20s, moderately physically active and had a routine physical and blood testing done a few months ago where all was normal.  I use an eCig (though have now greatly reduced). I had done 4mg of etizolam the night before, but otherwise had been pretty sober leading up to the trip.  I smoked weed as I was peaking.  

As some others have reported, during the trip I noticed vasoconstrictive effects, bulging blue veins, some purpling in the hands, and numbness in the right forearm and hand.  My palm and forearm felt a little swollen this was probably a combination of sensory distortion and numbness.  This was very concerning, I considered seeking medical service (first time ever during my dozens of trips) but decided to take 1mg of etizolam instead.  Things seemed to subside, the mind blowing trip continued and slowly dissipated before I went to sleep.  

During the next few days things were fairly normal other than some episodes of red mottling on the palms and fingers on both hands, with veins on the wrist and top of hands being more visible than normal.  I continued low dose etizolam, took codeine a couple times, and smoked weed.   

After about a week symptoms seemed to peak, and my hands looked worse than when I was tripping.   As seen in the picture, my hands would often switch between red mottling and purpling of the palms and fingers, with maybe some blanching in the middle parts of the fingers.  My hands felt week and circulation poor.  I also noticed the tips of my toes purple and I'd sometimes feel like I've just came inside from walking the snow in the tip of my feet.

http://i.imgur.com/86oFqdj.jpg -  Not the best picture/lighting, and not a picture of the symptoms at their worst, but it gets the point across.  

It has now been 2 weeks and things seem to be slowly subsiding, though they are still there.  Without significant improvement very soon I'll be seeing a cardiologist I think, though I'm not sure what they could do other than prescribe a vasodilator. 

I'm very interested in hearing if anyone else has experienced similar effects.  Closest I've found regarding persisting symptoms was this thread with regular street acid.


----------



## tregar

amttripreporter said (about 1p-lsd):


> consumed 150 ug off this substance ... music was amazing but its not lsd it doesnt even compare it has no spiritual gene or way to even contact the other side its pain full to the stomach at the end of the experience and its pretty boring and bland visuals took 1.30 to kick in an didnt get past level 2 i was hugely disopointed in this compound if you want to lose your mind contact god or aliens then lsd if u wanna sit an listen to music with a few waves then this is the way for you



Then dariozee said 


> Amttripreporter, many people on this thread have reported amazing experiences on just 100 mics, so it's a personal thing and sensitivity to psychedelics in general. Spirituality is something within you, not in the compound.



The nature-made entheogens are highly spiritual and very precise keys, LSD is semi-synthetic and the one man-made exception so far to this imho, still think nothing compares to the classics below, along with caapi and some others which i may have forgotten. I disagree with Dariozee who is  assuming that all man-made designer so called "psychedelics" or "entheogens" have spiritual value. There are only a few nature-made keys that fit the door precisely of the type pea, ergoline, tryptamine, etc. go messing around with the precise nature-made key and it's not gonna fit properly.

In the chart below, also note the missing agonism of DMT at the 5-ht1a receptors (0.00), this is corrected when dmt is consumed with caapi or 5-meo-dmt (as Shamanic snuffs contain both dmt and 5-meo-dmt).

Always look for a history of long Shamanic use I"ve read over and over, smoked dmt appears to be a modern invention and the reason why smoked dmt is unlike consumed dmt is because smoked dmt has no way to stimulate the 5-ht1a receptors unless it is consumed along with it's helper caapi or 5-meo-dmt, then you get a fully different spiritual type experience similar to the other strong 5-ht1a agonist, LSD, mescaline, etc. Consuming dmt along with 5-meo-dmt not only activates 5-ht1a but also raises 5-ht2a from 2.5 to 3.5 agonism similar to what LSD does (3.5) at 5-ht2a, looking at the chart you get a sense of how the "helpers" help each other to become stronger and more efficient, DMT can only stimulate the other 20% of the brain receptors with great strength because it can only do so much, it needs it's helpers to be 100% complete imho.

Graham Hancock, "Supernatural", pg 428:


> My experience with smoked DMT was qualitatively different from the realms and beings ayahuasca introduced me to. For whereas the ayahuasca worlds seemed rich, luxurious, and abundant in the transformations of organic and supernatural life, smoked DMT brought me to a world--or to some aspect of a world--that appeared from the outset to be highly artificial, constructed, inorganic, and in essence technological.





> LSD: 5ht1a = 3.73, *DMT: = 0.00,* psilocin = 2.88, mescaline = 3.61, 5-meo-DMT: = 4.00 (>80% of brain 5-ht)
> LSD: 5ht1b = 4.00, DMT: = 0.00, psilocin = 2.19, mescaline = 0.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 2.41
> LSD: 5ht1d = 3.70, DMT: = 3.91, psilocin = 3.40, mescaline = 0.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 3.48
> LSD: 5ht1e = 2.62, DMT: = 3.28, psilocin = 3.03, mescaline = 3.16, 5-meo-DMT: = 1.72
> LSD: 5ht2a = 3.54, DMT: = 2.58, psilocin = 2.14, mescaline = 0.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 0.98
> LSD: 5ht2b = 3.11, DMT: = 3.91, psilocin = 4.00, mescaline = 3.97, 5-meo-DMT: = 0.69
> LSD: 5ht2c = 3.11, DMT: = 3.42, psilocin = 2.52, mescaline = 0.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 1.55
> LSD: 5ht5a = 3.64, DMT: = 3.16, psilocin = 2.83, mescaline = 0.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 1.84
> LSD: -5ht6 = 3.75, DMT: = 3.35, psilocin = 2.82, mescaline = 0.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 2.73
> LSD: -5ht7 = 3.77, DMT: = 4.00, psilocin = 2.82, mescaline = 0.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 3.69
> LSD: ---D1 = 2.34, DMT: = 3.51, psilocin = 3.37, mescaline = 0.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 2.38
> LSD: -A-2A = 2.93, DMT: = 2.75, psilocin = 1.36, mescaline = 2.92, 5-meo-DMT: = 0.00
> LSD: -A-2B = 0.00, DMT: = 3.53, psilocin = 1.57, mescaline = 0.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 0.86
> LSD: -A-2C = 0.00, DMT: = 3.53, psilocin = 1.03, mescaline = 4.00, 5-meo-DMT: = 1.57


----------



## StudebakerHawk

useraccount96 said:


> Hello BL, long time lurker.  I've had a troubling experience with vasoconstriction from 200ug of 1P-LSD.  I already spammed about it on reddit but I thought some of you might find it interesting.  It seems I've been experiencing something not unlike the prolonged vasospasm someone would with minor ergotism from some ergot based medications.
> 
> Firstly I've tripped on AL-LAD, morning glory, HBWR, each a couple of times, as well as a wide range other drugs and psychedelics and never experienced anything similar to this.  I'm in my 20s, moderately physically active and had a routine physical and blood testing done a few months ago where all was normal.  I use an eCig (though have now greatly reduced). I had done 4mg of etizolam the night before, but otherwise had been pretty sober leading up to the trip.  I smoked weed as I was peaking.
> 
> As some others have reported, during the trip I noticed vasoconstrictive effects, bulging blue veins, some purpling in the hands, and numbness in the right forearm and hand.  My palm and forearm felt a little swollen this was probably a combination of sensory distortion and numbness.  This was very concerning, I considered seeking medical service (first time ever during my dozens of trips) but decided to take 1mg of etizolam instead.  Things seemed to subside, the mind blowing trip continued and slowly dissipated before I went to sleep.
> 
> During the next few days things were fairly normal other than some episodes of red mottling on the palms and fingers on both hands, with veins on the wrist and top of hands being more visible than normal.  I continued low dose etizolam, took codeine a couple times, and smoked weed.
> 
> After about a week symptoms seemed to peak, and my hands looked worse than when I was tripping.   As seen in the picture, my hands would often switch between red mottling and purpling of the palms and fingers, with maybe some blanching in the middle parts of the fingers.  My hands felt week and circulation poor.  I also noticed the tips of my toes purple and I'd sometimes feel like I've just came inside from walking the snow in the tip of my feet.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/86oFqdj.jpg -  Not the best picture/lighting, and not a picture of the symptoms at their worst, but it gets the point across.
> 
> It has now been 2 weeks and things seem to be slowly subsiding, though they are still there.  Without significant improvement very soon I'll be seeing a cardiologist I think, though I'm not sure what they could do other than prescribe a vasodilator.
> 
> I'm very interested in hearing if anyone else has experienced similar effects.  Closest I've found regarding persisting symptoms was this thread with regular street acid.



Somewhere I have read of speculation linking 1P - LSD  to  vasoconstriction  [  possibly within this thread  ] ;  but for the life of me , I can't recall exactly where .....     . 
My advice would be to toss it , and stick to Lucy .


----------



## Kishka

useraccount96 said:


> Hello BL, long time lurker.  I've had a troubling experience with vasoconstriction from 200ug of 1P-LSD.  I already spammed about it on reddit but I thought some of you might find it interesting.  It seems I've been experiencing something not unlike the prolonged vasospasm someone would with minor ergotism from some ergot based medications.
> 
> Firstly I've tripped on AL-LAD, morning glory, HBWR, each a couple of times, as well as a wide range other drugs and psychedelics and never experienced anything similar to this.  I'm in my 20s, moderately physically active and had a routine physical and blood testing done a few months ago where all was normal.  I use an eCig (though have now greatly reduced). I had done 4mg of etizolam the night before, but otherwise had been pretty sober leading up to the trip.  I smoked weed as I was peaking.
> 
> As some others have reported, during the trip I noticed vasoconstrictive effects, bulging blue veins, some purpling in the hands, and numbness in the right forearm and hand.  My palm and forearm felt a little swollen this was probably a combination of sensory distortion and numbness.  This was very concerning, I considered seeking medical service (first time ever during my dozens of trips) but decided to take 1mg of etizolam instead.  Things seemed to subside, the mind blowing trip continued and slowly dissipated before I went to sleep.
> 
> During the next few days things were fairly normal other than some episodes of red mottling on the palms and fingers on both hands, with veins on the wrist and top of hands being more visible than normal.  I continued low dose etizolam, took codeine a couple times, and smoked weed.
> 
> After about a week symptoms seemed to peak, and my hands looked worse than when I was tripping.   As seen in the picture, my hands would often switch between red mottling and purpling of the palms and fingers, with maybe some blanching in the middle parts of the fingers.  My hands felt week and circulation poor.  I also noticed the tips of my toes purple and I'd sometimes feel like I've just came inside from walking the snow in the tip of my feet.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/86oFqdj.jpg -  Not the best picture/lighting, and not a picture of the symptoms at their worst, but it gets the point across.
> 
> It has now been 2 weeks and things seem to be slowly subsiding, though they are still there.  Without significant improvement very soon I'll be seeing a cardiologist I think, though I'm not sure what they could do other than prescribe a vasodilator.
> 
> I'm very interested in hearing if anyone else has experienced similar effects.  Closest I've found regarding persisting symptoms was this thread with regular street acid.



Hello,

To be honest, I don't see anything wrong with your hands, looks healthy to me


----------



## smurfschoice

I don't doubt you experienced what you say you experienced, useraccount96, but this sounds like nothing more than a typical anxiety episode to me. Bulging veins, purpling hands, numbness, etc are no different to the vast range of perceptual body distortions that occur on psychedelics. Unless a sober friend was able to confirm these symptoms to you, all they are are signs of subconscious resistance to the effects of the drug projected on the body. Mottling on the palms and fingers is perfectly normal, it does not indicate vasoconstriction. Any reports of vasoconstriction at normal human psychedelic (microgram) doses are vastly overblown, no-one has died from it (unless someone can provide clinical literature saying otherwise - I'd be very interested to see it). 

https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/lsd/lsd_death.shtml

During my last trip my awareness got hung up on the amount of swallowing I was doing, which soon developed into an anxiety about whether I was breathing properly. Then my throat felt swollen to the touch and I worried briefly that I was having an as-yet unreported reaction to the drug. I began sweating profusely, and had to move location, breathe deeply and drink liquids to right myself and accept the reality that my breathing had been entirely normal the whole time. All it required was a refocus of awareness. 

Having said all that I would not advise you to take this drug again if you don't feel safe doing so.


----------



## useraccount96

http://i.imgur.com/YdRKDIs.jpg - I think this one better showcases the  purpleness at the base of the thumb, at least.  Even compared to how  they are now (more red thankfully), they aren't usually that nasty pale 80 year old  man shade on the lighter parts either.  Though I'm definitely no hand  model, or a photographer, they both have terrible lighting and the  effect didn't come out very well.

It isn't just the look that  concerns me, I don't think I played up the feeling of poor circulation  in the post.   I sometimes get the burning feeling you get in the skin  after being exposed to subzero temperature while warming up, especially  in feet.  Making a fist can feel uncomfortable.  Palms can feel a bit sore  and there is occasional numbness.  Shaking the hands and using the muscles seems to help any symptoms, as well as hot water.    

I doubt any anxiety helps  (honestly I didn't even have much about the ordeal post-trip until recently), and  this might be completely unrelated to 1P despite correlation in timing,  but something is up.  Things seem to be a lot better at this point, so I'm feeling better mentally too.  

Definitely no more 1P for me, let alone any  ergoloid.  At this point I have no intent of even touching  any phenethylamine or stimulant either.


----------



## my3rdeye

Here is my opinion and i have taken lsd several hundred times this compound is exactly the same trip right down to the shivers and sweating. I could not tell them apart.


----------



## Thom

That's amazing! Very cool.  Would love to hear about your next adventure if you feel comfortable sharing.
I titrated to 10-15ug each morning. Just a tiny nibble sets the vibe for a beautiful day


----------



## Bigazznugz

my3rdeye said:


> Here is my opinion and i have taken lsd several hundred times this compound is exactly the same trip right down to the shivers and sweating. I could not tell them apart.


Dude I wish I could say that but I can't lsd had me seeing faces in the carpet serious warping of walls neon trees  and  kelidoscope fractals not to mention the creativity. Maby I have not explored 1p enough? Maby since I was 14 the last time I ate real lsd and I am now 28 my brain has been fried from taking mdma  doc and other hallucinogens and I can't achieve the same state of mind. I have no idea what dose I took back then ( 2 blotters) but it remains the most incredible and life changing experience I have ever had on any drug. 2 blotters of these is kinda like something is trying to happen but it just can't quite come together if you can catch my drift. I do think I need to try this about ten more times before I can say that it is different and idk. But I gave 1 to a friend and he said that it was nothing special. Maby the dose for him was too low I have no idea.
 I see in clinical studies of cancer patients in Sweden they give them 200ugs of lsd per trial. I have only gone to 200ugs on 1p. 
But then again back in the day you usually diddnt have to eat almost a 5 strip to trip balls. The duration seems shorter too about 2 to 4 hours.
Damn I wish I could actually get some legit LSD. Lol that's life.


----------



## dariozee

For someone who took psychedelic drugs less than 10 times over 5 years, I can say that 1P-LSD blew my mind. And that's with only 100µg - I am kind of dubious about taking more than that! I had full +++, complete with insane time dilation, frozen moments of infinity, crawling visuals all over the place and much further than that - it was deeply emotional and (dare I say it?) spiritual. People, if you want to have full experience look at your other drug habits - drinking, weed smoking, opiates, benzos etc. It's either this that's stopping you from having an intense experience, or metabolism (which is a bummer I guess). Or even simply set and setting. Just my 2 cents (2p actually).


----------



## Xorkoth

My early trips were all vastly more psychedelic and earth-shattering than any that I ever have now.  I actually have never had a truly profound trip on LSD (or 1p-LSD), because I never had the chance to really try it until I had tripped a lot already over quite a few years.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

my3rdeye said:


> Here is my opinion and i have taken lsd several hundred times this compound is exactly the same trip right down to the shivers and sweating. I could not tell them apart.



Interesting, but still too expensive for me to bother (I'm in that acidhead boat). I think LSD has taught me everything it could thus why I stopped using it in 2008. Maybe when I'm at a next stage in my life it will be worth it. Right '07-'15, same-y in life, except there was a period of celibacy in 09 to 11. Sometimes I'd go back to 2010 and freeze time there just because of the horror over there in Japan people act like isn't still happening.


----------



## al-laddin

I've always wondered about this "permanent" psychedelic tolerance issue... It's weird that it hasn't happened to me , and it's not really commonly brought up by the heavys of the psychedelic world , the learys, the Mckennas etc. this may be a phenomenon that occurs to only some people or perhaps from too frequent use resulting in the requirement to not use psychs for a year or more ....my use nowadays is very infrequent but when I first discovered acid as a kid it was party time!! And my experiences got less and less exciting and even boring until I learned to pace myself

Bigazznugz , I agree that classic L is more of a visual drug...but I found 1p to have visual effects of it's own... I think L25 is more visually pleasing/stunning more consistently but I think that 1p can give you equally stunning light shows but not as frequently , if that makes sense


----------



## kidklmx

Maybe not so much desensitized physically, but rather psychologically? After a while you'll feel at home, even in the DMT-hyperspace if you do it enough. The heavyweights of old were really more about the high doses, and I imagine psychological tolerance is less pronounced when eating a ten-strip than when you're just on 2 hits.


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

kidklmx said:


> Maybe not so much desensitized physically, but rather psychologically? After a while you'll feel at home, even in the DMT-hyperspace if you do it enough. The heavyweights of old were really more about the high doses, and I imagine psychological tolerance is less pronounced when eating a ten-strip than when you're just on 2 hits.



Hey kid, get off my lawn (don't try to infer all I've done was 2 hits over and over again, although 2 hits of what I had in canada was pretty much enough for most people, I was the guy taking care of others who didn't feel too good from just one hit when I had 4 or 5 hits. Once I had a microdot, they all disappeared when Nexus pills (2c-b) and later MDMA and meth pills came into the scene. But then I had a random dose of licking a sewing needle that was put inside a visine dropper and licked the whole thing down, not sure as to what it amounted at all, it felt like, well I never was brave enough to have a ten strip, but I  had many 4 to 6 hits, also often mixed in with loads of beer, yeah,  not sure whats that all about, but around here, people loved to drink beer just for the hell of it on 'cid, legit as it came, because you didn't feel it at all, and it kinda killed chances of bad feels to surface, I remember the many times there were so many beer bottles when I had 'cid parties in 99 to 06 lets say, near the end, as with most people, list of real friends skimmed and I actually preferred to trip alone near the end. The liquid I had was immediately applied to the sheets I had been buying for years, they still go around with the same pattern of individual drawings per blotter, either blue on white, red on white or green on white, it was all the same, but once of the sheet had a blotter taking 2 squares, with the name of my hometown (one I kept for myself for sure), meaning that was pretty much what was reserved for us in that town the complete other way of Canada(it came from the West is all I know). I saw how the guy selling me the sheets prepped his sheets and it wasn't the lame bottle of detergent sheet spraying that goes around with real acid in america with the 40-50ug hits. He emptied the rest of his visine bottle after doing the same dose as me in a square but small plastic container just perfect to add 100 hits (unperfed btw, never saw perf'd, some guy in the acid in canada 2 thread posted what I've seen for 9 years straight mostly, the other time I bought from somebody else, it ended up being those dipshits who got caught that we got to see on TV who were making and selling the too highly dosed DOB hits I was basically poisoned with (guy said its blotter, not too bright, to him blotter meant a drug or something). 

Back to the sheet soaking, then he would install a cloathing line in a room, carefully picked up the sheet with an eyebrow tweezers (the #1 acid utility, that and scissors, touching them meant you weren't worthy to move it) and slowly attached a sheet with clothe pegs over the container that was now mostly out of any liquid but a little remained, and so they would hang the sheets like this so that the excess not absorb-able by the 100 hits would drop back into the container. Often those at the bottom contained way more and the yellowish liquid (not sure what it was dissolved in) showed behind the sheet at the end at the border of those hits which were really effin strong. I felt privileged the ONE TIME he allowed me in parents house (who were obviously gone) to do this. I never asked more though, all he said is it came all from way west inside the country, so I imagine BC. Nick Sand probably had some students heheh. Because that dry out in the US of 2001-2006, never really happened here.

I doubt he had the stuff as liquid often either, I hear it's a, heat's getting hot my side, getting rid of everything kind of case when one sold liquid in the 100-200 doses range.


----------



## halifax

Is there any chance the above message could be translated into the English language?


----------



## stanleyK

^ Indeed I lost mine on it...


----------



## Xorkoth

al-laddin said:


> I've always wondered about this "permanent" psychedelic tolerance issue... It's weird that it hasn't happened to me , and it's not really commonly brought up by the heavys of the psychedelic world , the learys, the Mckennas etc. this may be a phenomenon that occurs to only some people or perhaps from too frequent use resulting in the requirement to not use psychs for a year or more ....my use nowadays is very infrequent but when I first discovered acid as a kid it was party time!! And my experiences got less and less exciting and even boring until I learned to pace myself
> 
> Bigazznugz , I agree that classic L is more of a visual drug...but I found 1p to have visual effects of it's own... I think L25 is more visually pleasing/stunning more consistently but I think that 1p can give you equally stunning light shows but not as frequently , if that makes sense



I think it's primarily psychological.  Like with anything, the more times you do it, the more you're able to adjust to the effects, the closer you'll be to homeostasis.  I acquired it by tripping 3-5 times a week for over 2 years... sometimes more, sometimes less.  I wasn't even trying to trip hard most of the time, but rather to have a "day sparkle", but my doses got pretty high.  I stopped all psychedelics for 3 years after that but I have always tripped less powerfully than I used to since then.  At the time it was certainly largely physical because I never gave my brain time to get back to normal, but I think now it's behavioral tolerance.

I do get great trips now that I don't trip too often and took  a long break, in fact I had one of my nicest trips ever quite recently.  I'm just saying, when I started tripping it was WILD.  And now it's something I'm quite used to.  I can't really see that ever changing either, it's just a part of who I am now as a result of the experiences I've had in my life.


----------



## Just A Guy

Yeah -- after some time it's just like hanging out with an old friend -- a lot of the same old stories, but they're still awesome, just not _new_. I'm hoping to break into new territory, something fresh and WILD as Xorkoth put it, when I eventually experiment with true DMT.


----------



## Bigazznugz

Yea I just don't know every time I have done 1plsd was in side inside  a concert usually at night. Maby I need to take this during the day and explore in the daylight a little more. I'll try 1p again but my last expierence with 1 hit of eth lad was great. It felt like everything that was missing was from 1p was there in some sort of fashion. Visually spiritually mentally the afterglow especially. The afterglow on 1p is me usually having a headache. But then again I forgot I took mdma on top of the 1p and that could have scewed the results. 
Dunno well see how things go this weekend on 2 hits of eth lad at a phish show. I might take some 1p too on top maby if the trip seems to weak a hour or so in.
Much love all


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

halifax said:


> Is there any chance the above message could be translated into the English language?



Hey, I tried to be as precise as possible, Halifax sucks, shrimpheads. 

It was maybe a bit long, but it makes perfect sense. Clothing lines installed inside a house, lsd sheet attached over the container where it soaked in liquid L so the excess liquid would fall back in it. Hits toward the lower part where the drops would form and fall back into the container, those hits would be so particularly soaked that they showed a yellow colour like the liquid was yellowish, not sure what it was diluted with, I think ethanol was present. I experienced helping a dude who was just my LSD provider lay sheets once. I thought I'd share the experience. Laid sheets like a pro too, not like most 'cid blotter these days where they use an empty bottle of detergent with the LSD in it and they spray the blotter sheet randomly that's why most hits are "played safe" 40-50ug these days, nobody bad trips off such a dose.


----------



## Thom

the great thing is you only have to take one pee the whole trip


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

Thom said:


> the great thing is you only have to take one pee the whole trip



Uh..okay? Cool stuff.


----------



## captaintom

100ug of 1P-LSD with 35mg of Methyallescaline at a small music festival in Dorset was absolutely breathtaking, some of the most incredible visuals I've ever had on any psychedelic combination. Snorting a line of ketamine sent the trip into overdrive and at one point when people spoke I could visualise the words coming out of their mouth. The 1P and the Methyl synergised beautifully but it was still easy to discern their individual effects. I definitely find the headspace of 1P-LSD to be a tad lighter and less analytical than its cousin, I also find it easier to communicate than when I'm on acid.


----------



## perpetualdawn

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Clothing lines installed inside a house, lsd sheet attached over the container where it soaked in liquid L so the excess liquid would fall back in it. Hits toward the lower part where the drops would form and fall back into the container, those hits would be so particularly soaked that they showed a yellow colour like the liquid was yellowish, not sure what it was diluted with, [..snip..] Laid sheets like a pro too,



This isn't a how-to-lay-blotter thread, but for the record, that's NOT a pro way to lay blotter, because the doses on the bottom edge of the hanging sheet end up being stronger. Professionally (as in, performed with skill) laid blotter means consistent, predictable doses.


----------



## Peacephrog1972

Captaintom......how much MAL do you take when you use it on it's own? And how are the visuals on that substance on its own?


----------



## captaintom

I've used the MAL before at 35mg and 70mg, I find the visuals from it to be very organic and flowing in a way I haven't really experienced before with phenethylamines.


----------



## Thom

took 3 days break.  had a third of a tab this morning.  nice mellow feeling. lights the fire within


----------



## smurfschoice

Has anyone combined 1P with MDMA? I'd be interested to hear, especially as to dose timing...


----------



## stanleyK

Normally for mdma+lsd you have to avoid to come down with mdma during the lsd trip. Also having the come up of both at the same time can be overwhelming. So you better off taking the mdma around the middle of the peak.


----------



## my3rdeye

I am kind of surprised at all the negative reviews. I found this compound exactly like LSD in every way. I could not find a single aspect of the trip that was different than LSD. I could not blind test this stuff and tell it from LSD. Every LSD trip is different anyway so I am kind of suspect of people saying its more or less anything. Most of what I read here also falls within the parameters of a normal LSD trip, like leg tension. I feel perfectly fine 2 days after my 100 mic trip. 



amttripreporter said:


> consumed 150 ug off this substance ... music was amazing but its not lsd it doesnt even compare it has no spiritual gene or way to even contact the other side its pain full to the stomach at the end of the experience and its pretty boring and bland visuals took 1.30 to kick in an didnt get past level 2 i was hugely disopointed in this compound if you want to lose your mind contact god or aliens then lsd if u wanna sit an listen to music with a few waves then this is the way for you



Ha I just posted on another board that the visuals are identical and so is the spiritual component. I am trying to keep god out of my trips but he keeps showing up anyway, even though I don't believe in him. I didn't see any entities on this but I didn't go to my UFO spotting hill because I made mistake of coming here on the trip and reading negative reports and got nervous about leaving house. I don't know why people are let down by 1p. Make sure to keep tolerance down and get a good nights sleep. 
I am getting a sheet of this rather than LSD as its cheaper and 100 mics per dose is better than the 70 or so i get from LSD. I loved 1P-LSD.


----------



## MrHH

Both psychoactive and secondary effects are completely subjective, specially with psychedelics or Research Chemicals. That easily explains the divergence on the opinion of the people.

Personally, I still would like to give it a try as some people report similarities and good experiences with it. It looks like 1P-LSD reports are more positive in comparison with other compounds of the same family.


----------



## al-laddin

Someone in town has the 1p we townies have been picking off of for our trips ....id like to say this ; in the last two weeks I've heard two reports claiming that this material is extremely potent. One person (in his 40s) said this is the best stuff he's had since the early eighties, as far as strength per tab . He took two and said "it blew my head back". Another "festy type " person who has had tons of experience with paychedelics took one and was overwhelmed at some points. I know this person and he's comfortable with high doses. I was able to examine this sheet at closer inspection the other day after reading about the varying strengths reported and also the yellowing of the tabs. I found that the sheet (s) going around my area have a yellowing edge on one side, Almost as if it was used as a bookmark and the very edge of one side was exposed to the elements . However, the person who owns the tabs has kept them in a dark airtight container in a safe in a cool basement , so exposure of just that one side seems to be out. Perhaps the vendor stored them stacked in a way that was exposing just a portion? Or perhaps the yellowing is an indication of more saturation of the solution on the edge ? Jut thought is drop in with some recent observations


----------



## rrggr2

I took around 150ug of 1P-LSD about 2 weeks ago and from my experience I'd say that this substance is a full-blown hallucinogen. I do not think that I would be able to distinguish between it and mushrooms for example.
I also wrote a rather lengthy trip report about the experience:

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/766906-1P-LSD-150ug-The-Struggle-for-Sanity


----------



## Seph

I was just thinking about the metabolism of 1p and was wondering if anyone has any idea what type of enzymes cause the breakdown into LSD , and if so is there any methods to boost the amount your body is producing priour to the trip to result in a stronger experience ?


----------



## Just A Guy

It has been many a person's experience (including my own) that eating a meal after taking 1P-LSD significantly increases its effects.


----------



## marley g

Fake


----------



## stanleyK

Just A Guy said:


> It has been many a person's experience (including my own) that eating a meal after taking 1P-LSD significantly increases its effects.


I can confirm. Faster and stronger.


----------



## marley g

shull


----------



## Help?!?!

marley g said:


> Fake


Your fake and you might as well get to steppin' until you have something relevant to add! Ex) Many drugs are effected either effects wise or altered absorption by stomach content, acidity, individuality, etc. Don't let me catch you lookin' back on the way out either...


----------



## Seph

I know myself from my experience tht when I consumed some food it's boosted the trip but I'm asking what the enzyme is as some foods may ause more of this to be formed this resulting in an even more substancially effective trip as this key to this compound is it's breakdown if we can narrow it down then even half a tab could be as mystical as the same amount for true lsd . Although the food thing I also found with semilanceia mushrooms when I ate it gave me a lot of energy and positivity plus an increase in intensity


----------



## OpenMindClosed

Most of the time, I wish I would have eaten something small either before or after. I tend to get a slightly nauseous feeling from it. If I haven't eaten recently, sometimes it will last the entire trip which can be unpleasantly distracting.


----------



## Seph

I know what you mean my previous experience with 1p resulted in a bit of mild purging because I'd eaten McDonald's not long before dropping and I tend to chew for a while then swallow to allow for a semi sublingual /oral administration


----------



## OpenMindClosed

Seph said:


> I know what you mean my previous experience with 1p resulted in a bit of mild purging because I'd eaten McDonald's not long before dropping and I tend to chew for a while then swallow to allow for a semi sublingual /oral administration



The strangest LSD trip I have had in regards to hunger was at a music festival. There was a community kitchen and we could snack. I had an uncontrollable urge for peanut butter on tortillas, rolled up and then eaten. I had like 7 in 2 hours. I just kept eating. I think I had some soup too. LOL
I wasn't the only one either. A bunch of people said that they were quite hungry the whole time as well. 
Kind of different but fun in a way.


----------



## Seph

Maybe the smell of it just made it seem like the perfect food and you just had to have it , had a similar experience (and I'm sure everyone's had this) were I was so hungry but literally took a bite of a sausage roll after cooking it which was set down imidiately after because I could only have 1 bite my appatite just disappeared after it ?


----------



## Img_9999

So I finally got to try this after having it sitting in the shelf since june. It's becoming harder to find the time to trip with work, family, "real life" obligations. 
But I'm so glad I did, I was positively surprised !! Yesterday me and my girlfriend took 1 tab each. We both got similar effects in intensity, although it seemed to hit me faster that her. My previous experience with real LSD is very limited, so I can't exactly say how they compare, but it felt close enough to what I remember it was in terms of the emotional impact it had in me. In fact, at one point of the trip me and my SO found ourselves crying, profoundly shaken by a mixture of joy and sadness and it felt very cleansing as I had had a hard time letting my emotions free in the last months. 
I found that verbalizing was very hard, but maybe because of the particular trip I had, I found myself pretty turned inwards, with most of my focus in emotion and sensation. Which leads me to one of the most prominent effects I got from this trip: The body euphoria ! Oh, it was one of the best body feelings I've ever gotten from a psychedelic before. This one was a pleasant surprise. Every position felt  pleasurable, I did some stretching and it felt heavenly. Just sitting doing nothing felt incredibly good. I felt pleasure to experience my own body. 
Music enhancement was on par to what I remember LSD was, everything which I played sounded breathtaking, it was amazing. 

 The headspace was VERY psychedelic, to the point where conversation sometimes was like deciphering riddles in every phrase , but for some reason I didn't get any "revelations" or "new insights", I dpm't think I learned something from the trip, though I think that was more of a set and  setting thing. I believe this has the potential to be truly 'mystical' and profound, but I surely can't conclude it from one trip. 

Another thing that surprised me is how easy going this felt. I don't remember feeling so comfortable in any other trip I ever had. Again, this could have been a set and setting thing. Further experienced is needed to conclude is this feels more or less easy-going than other lysergamides. I found it to be very potent, much more potent than 150 ug of AL-LAD or LSZ (Just to compare it with something 'similar'), but for some reason it felt very very friendly, I felt very comfortable with my mind and body the whole time.

I found the come up to be rather slow, first alerts were by the first hour, but I  wasn't fully tripping untill about t+1.30 h, and peak was maybe arround t+3.30 h. At the fifth hour effects started to slowly decline, and by the tenth hour I still felt mild trippiness, although we had a joint at t+7.00, which may have extended the effects a bit. Sleep would have been impossible for us at the t+12 hour mark, but we dropped a benzo and an hour latter were out of this world.


Over all I can say I loved it, since 2013 it's impossible to get real LSD were I live, all you can get off the street is NBOMe sold as LSD, so this came as a blessing to me. I'm incredibly grateful to have had the opportunity to test this substance. My first trial was at home and it worked perfectly. Now I can't wait to try it again  but in nature!! I don't really feel the need to up the dose for the second time. One tab felt enough for me, although I had very low tolerance to psychedelics, my previous trip had been seven weeks ago.


----------



## Xorkoth

Some psychedelics don't impact my appetite or stomach at all, and LSD (and 1p-LSD) is one of them.  On LSD I love eating a nice meal if hunger strikes (which it will at some point due to duration and the fact that I avoid eating much before taking psychedelics).


----------



## Toltec

I eat before i dose:  Heavy veggie, little meat meal and juice  or water... at about one hour after i dose. I swallow it down with water... it hits me fast. This technique works for me, could be the rituals i use and or placebo effect ... i also like to eat, a little something, at about the 6 to 8 hour mark depending on what i dose too...  Out of all 4 i love LSD, Eth-Lad, 1P, then Al-Lad in this order... Now i'm leaning to Eth-Lad even more the LSD...

I find after reading all of these post; that some like to go deep, ego loss etc... and some don't... cuz they can't watch TV or play video games socialize with larger doses etc...\ For me, the point of taking these substances is to loss yourself in the experience... Remember i was raised on what was around in the early 1970 it was abundant and some what known doses 250 ug plus area.. 

Even then certain people would fear those doses... 

So what i see is: with all the different kinds of personalities and beliefs set and settings, as well as the fears people carry with them determine the direction of your trips.. 

What i have read here on BL in the eth-lad area http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/761505-The-Big-amp-Dandy-ETH-LAD-Thread/page3 post 83 perpetualdawn post was quit interesting as i very much so agree with it... we who took it first, our descriptions  and experiences of the trip are molding the expectation of those who fallow... 

After all, we each create and manifest what works for us differently  The pessimist and the optimist point of view... I leave you with this...>

Along by the road, two man came by; 
One brought a grimace, 
The other one a smile.
They met at the edge of the lake, 
And both sat in the rock that lifeless laid.
The tall man of the two raised his head, 
And with a smile asked the other man: 
“What is it that brings such a grimace on your face? ”
The short, middle-aged gave a weak smile, 
And gave an answer to the so kind gentleman: 
“ Can you not see that this rock is lifeless? 
Can you not see that the river will be dead one day? 
Can you not see that someone will come in a future, 
Enter my house and take everything I have left? 
Can you not see, can you not see? ”
So the smiling man said: “ But my dear friend, 
Can you not see the fish swimming happily? 
Can you not see the green grass covering our feet? 

So the next morning came, 
And the two man found themselves in the same store.
The tall man raised his head and with a beam said: 
“ My dear friend, what has come upon you now? ”
The short, middle-aged looked up and said: 
“ Can you not see at the speed the time goes by? 
Can you not see that the prices go up? 
Can you not see that we will die in almost no time? ”
So the felicitous man said: “ But my dear friend, 
Can you not see the joy of learning new things? 
Can you not see happy families
Buying pretty clothing without thinking of the word ‘will’? ”

The years passed by with the course of time, 
And when the two man reached their fifties, 
They met once more.
The tall man with a smile said: 
“ So my friend, what excuse do you have now? ”
The short one looking sadder than ever said: 
“ I have two months left of living, 
Written by my doctor it was.
Do you have a smile to show me now that I shall die? ”
The tall man with wide eyes said: 
“ I have told you too many times to live, 
But you decided to die, 
And now that you are dying, 
You suddenly want your life back? ”


----------



## Sir Ron Pib

Xorkoth Maybe not for you but not true for many - although flavour can be nice - food sits super heavy and undigested on LSD & it's 1P counter part. Did get very hungry on AL-LAD but generally with the vast majority of psychedelics and find an empty stomach preferable; 5MeO-DALT is the major exception for me.


----------



## stanleyK

For me it's the contrary LSD or 1p without eat before or just after dropping makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## Boognish

I ate a heavy Mexican meal and dosed 150ug at the end of the meal - mistake. I felt like I was that blueberry chick from Charlie & the chocolate factory only filled with salsa and spicy shit lol! I just sat on the floor of the patio of the restaurant,  pouring sweat, wondering if i was going to vomit and staring at brick patterns until they kindly asked us to leave haha!


----------



## Just A Guy

Mexican's my favorite when I'm tripping, actually!


----------



## marley g

mexican is good, isnt it


----------



## Img_9999

I ate a light meal two hours before dosing the 1-p and it didn't affect the trip in any noticeable way, I didn't felt weak or hungry, neither felt heavy and bloated. I did notice though that the 1P didn't inhibit my appetite, and by the 5.30 hour mark (that is, almost eight hours have passed from my last meal) I felt incredibly hungry. I ate a banana and enjoyed it greatly, but it wasn't enough. Ended up going to the street to find something to eat and had some fried food (the only thing I could buy with the least possible social interaction), which was a little bit heavy on my stomach and gave me a slight discomfort that passed quickly. But yeah, I was very hungry. Appetite was untouched with this one.


----------



## stanleyK

Never have nausea with LSD and 1p. Shrroms and mdma on the other hand had sometimes gave me nausea tho.


----------



## Just A Guy

What a great discussion in relatively little time! As we've gone over 1000 posts, I'm going to close this thread. Please visit Volume 2 for further discussion.


----------

